# pick a pearl setting



## landryfam

I am thinking of bringing my own setting for when I pick my pearl.  Will they use my setting (I didn't know if you must purchase one from them for it to be set).

I have been looking at settings.  How exactly do they do the setting? Is it glued, do they drill, etc.


----------



## kdk1188

I have a ring in which the pearl was glued.  I got it ten years ago and it's still in there tight!  I also have two pendants onto which the pearls were glued and I have a "cage" pendant in which the pearl floats freely.  I am not sure what they do with earrings, but I don't ever remember seeing them drill.
Hope this helps...pick a good one


----------



## WildGrits

I had forgotten all about this.  I bet my girls would love it.  Is this in Japan?  How much was the pearl alone?


----------



## resol37

I know my ring was glued, but I've heard other say that they do drill and, if you don't choose one of their settings, they will still drill the pearl for you so that you can have it set after your vacation.  Don't know if they would go ahead and use your setting, though.  I had to leave my pearl and come back to pick it up after it had been set.  They may not be able to use your setting since you would have to leave it there...may not be allowed because of liability reasons, but I really don't know for sure.

There is a place in Japan and also (I think) DTD.  It's fourteen dollars and change to pick an oyster, which they shuck, and additional $ for one of the setting that they have.  I chose a silver ring for about $25.


----------



## landryfam

Thanks for your replies...do you know if they have ring settings that would fit small children?


----------



## kdk1188

I got my first one in Typhoon Lagoon (back in '97).  I also saw a booth in the Caribbean Beach Resort (which was about 2001) and, of course, Japan.  The one in Japan is the best.  They make a big deal about it, bang drums, etc. and the kids love it.  I am taking my daughter on our next visit.  Even when I'm not pickin', I love to watch!!


----------



## klj27

Are there any tips for picking a good one?


----------



## mum of two pirates

Over the last two years people have said to pick the hairest ones and they are the bigger ones.  The best setting I have seen is the one my DH bought for my birthday last dec. on the disney cruise $30 and I got a can with a oyster with a pearl in it along with a mickey head holder. the head was like bars and the ears were solid. They also had miney with a bow on the head. I went when we were in wdw 3 times to the store to pick one and get it set but just never could bring myself to do it. Then on my birthday on the ship a few days later he gave it to me. So sweet. Way nicer then the ones at wdw.


----------



## Minnesota

I did this for the first time last year in Japan. I followed some advice I got here and picked the smallest ugliest hariest oyster in the tank. I don't know if there is anything to it but when it was opened I had 14mm twin pearls (2 pearls in one oyster) being I don't have pierced ears I had them set into two necklaces, one was drilled and glued the other is a cage setting, both  are still secure and as beautiful as the day I got them. My firend also followed the above advice and got a single 16mm pearl (she didn't have her's set in WDW). I don't have a clue as to why, but it seemed to work for us.
Good Pickin'!
Minnesota

PS: Just where is the store in DTD by the way?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Minnesota said:


> PS: Just where is the store in DTD by the way?




It's not really a store, but rather a booth type of structure. I take a ferry boat thing over from SSR and it drops me off right by the rainforest cafe... it's right near there. That's where i got mine done last year. not too far from the side of the World of Disney Store where stich spits water at you=) 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## landryfam

bump


----------



## standleyent1

I purchased a ring last year at Japan for my 8 year old DD and the setting had 2 small diamonds on each side. After she picked her oyster they drilled and glued it and it is still in awsome shape today. My DD wants a black pearl the next time we go and maybe pink for her earrings. 
Hope this helps!!
Bobby


----------



## beachy14

sorry but can someone tell me what exactly the 'Pick a pearl" booth is?  sounds like soething I'd love to do.  this is the first time i'm hearing of it!


----------



## Smile4Me

I just learned about it on these boards too. How come they don't have anything on the website about it?  
Either way, thanks for all the information and tips! I am really looking forward to picking a pearl on my next trip!


----------



## Tigger714

Tip for picking a pearl....

Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"


----------



## wendypooh

We went to Mitsukoshi in Japan in Feb. and my DS picked a pearl for me.  We got an 7mm white pearl which I had set into a "cage" pendant for a necklace.   It is a silver pendant cage with a diamond on it, it is gorgeous!!  
I'll try to post some pics later today.   But, yes they do drill them, I saw another lady getting one drilled.  Also, I saw 2 little girls getting them - not sure what settings they got, but they were for them, so I'll assume they DID have childrens settings!!

My DS had a blast picking the pearl for me, it was my b-day gift from him!!!

** On a side note, it gets very crowded in there as many people just want to watch....... If you are actually going to purchase one, let them know up front, so they don't just "overlook" you........... there were so many people just standing by the tank "looking" it seemed like they weren't asking anyone if they needed help.......  we were waiting for someone to help us and no one did, so I had to go track the lady down while she was setting another one and tell her I wanted to purchase one!!!


----------



## landryfam

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



what an awesome story!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## landryfam

standleyent1 said:


> I purchased a ring last year at Japan for my 8 year old DD and the setting had 2 small diamonds on each side. After she picked her oyster they drilled and glued it and it is still in awsome shape today. My DD wants a black pearl the next time we go and maybe pink for her earrings.
> Hope this helps!!
> Bobby



If you don't mind my asking can you tell me about how much the setting cost.  I'd love to see pics too!!  thanks


----------



## Simba's Mom

I got mine at the stand in front of the BC/SAB and they drilled mine.  In Japan it's just to the left a little ways in the store.  Ours was my anniversary gift, since I hadn't gotten an engagement ring (we didn't spend much when we married).  DH picked the pearl and I picked the setting.  I love the opportunity to show it-


----------



## ellyn2000

My family thinks I go to WDW just for the pearls. I got my DD one at a booth @AK one year, but the settings were more expensive there. I have several in cage type settings, a beautiful scarf pin and one year I got "twins"  and had 14 kt pierced earrings made for about $25 for the setting. They were drilled. I have several other things, too, which I have given as gifts. In the shop in Japan, you pay at any register and they give you a ticket to take to the oyster tank and give to the attendant there. I've never heard to pick the ugliest and hairiest oyster, but you can bet that's what I'll do next year!


----------



## solferino

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



this is like the sweetest story ever!


----------



## DivaOstrich

standleyent1 said:


> I purchased a ring last year at Japan for my 8 year old DD and the setting had 2 small diamonds on each side. After she picked her oyster they drilled and glued it and it is still in awsome shape today. My DD wants a black pearl the next time we go and maybe pink for her earrings.
> Hope this helps!!
> Bobby



Do you know which one's are black?  Are they able to tell?  Thanks.  

A black pearl sounds fascinating!

--Missy


----------



## DivaOstrich

Oh....and does anyone else have pictures of their pearls/settings that they'd be willing to post?

Thanks for posting the pic Simba's Mom....it is beautiful!  What a touching story behind it also  

--Missy


----------



## Smile4Me

Thanks for the wonderful stories, and loved the pictures!  This information is just wonderful, where would I be without the DIS boards?!  I'd be without a pearl when I go in August!!  I can't wait to pick mine out!


----------



## Simba22

I got four necklaces made when I was there in December.  They are drilled and glued and I was told by another guest - not the CM's - they if you do not purchase one of their settings, they will NOT drill a hole for you.  I don't know if this lady knew what she was talking about or not but since I wanted the Disney settings anyway, it didn't make a difference to me at the time.  Maybe there is a # to the store you could call and ask the CM's that work there??   Or see if there is someone in WDW now that can ask for you...


----------



## wdwmickey

My DD (Age 13) picked a pearl and we had it set in a 14kt gold ring with 3 Wyland dolphins surrounding the pearl.  It cost approx. $250 (special b-day gift).  She wears it everyday and she chose the setting to match the pearl necklace that she got from WDW in 2003.  They did drill and glue the pearl in place, and assured me that it was safe to wear it everyday (they offer a replacement guarantee included in the price).


----------



## k_reile

that is soo neat...since they have childrens sizes...i might get DNiece5 one when DH and I go in Sept. Maybe I should get one for DNiece1 too for when she gets older?


----------



## HockeyMomto2

I had my two boys pick an oyster for me.  Luckily, the pearls were identical in size, and I had them made into simple earrings.  I believe they were drilled and glued.  I should take a picture of them, and post them.  It is just a simple post setting.


----------



## Minnesota

As far as I know there is no way to tell from the oyster what color or size your pearl will be - if there is could someone let me know?  as I am without my own computer it may take me a day or two but I would be happy to post pics of my two necklaces. I'll take the pics tonight then beg my sister to let me use her computer again tomorrow or Sunday to post them.

For those who have ring settings, do the pearls get pretty banged up? I only have "shorter" rings where the setting isn't too high off my finger. I am thinking of getting a ring this year but I don't want a "fragile" setting or one that will get caught or banged around.
Minnesota


----------



## Tikihula

A few years ago my son told me to pick an oyster for a Mother's Day Gift at the booth at Downtown Disney.  I told my grandson to pick one out for me and told him to pick a really ugly oyster.  Inside was a beautiful golden pearl.  We had them mount it in a dolphin setting for a necklace, and the total for the setting and chain was more than two hundred dollars, which was a shock.  I hadn't expected my son to have to pay that much.  
We're going again in October and I think I'll price settings and chains locally before I purchase anything but the oyster from Disney again.


----------



## Minnesota

Here are the pics of my two necklaces. If they don't happen to post correctly  (this is the first time ever posting pics here) you can check them out at my disney picture site at http://www.picturetrail.com/picturedisney under the title of Pick a Pearl

this first one got a little blurry, it is a sterling silver chain and cage with the 6.5mm white pearl inside the cage, setting and chain were about $25 in addition to the cost of the pearl...





Since I got twins and didn't want earrings here is the second setting I chose. This too is sterling silver. The top part is alternating a little heart and some type of gemstone, setting and chain cost about $45 on this one but I didn't have to pay for the second pearl!





the total for the whole shopping experience was close to $100 but I think it was worth it for two nice pearl necklaces.
Minnesota


----------



## PaulaSue

Very cute settings.

I can't wait to do this for my girls.


----------



## wendydarling826

I believe there is a booth at the Beach Club, along the walkway beside the beach as well.  DD and I decided to do this on our upcoming trip - it is such a nice tradition!


----------



## Tinks1984

Those necklaces look stunning, your pictures have just convinced me to do this activity when I'm in Epcot next year, I'm looking forward to picking the most ugly oyster I can find


----------



## landryfam

bump


----------



## PeachesDoesHair

I don't know that the picture does them justice.  My daughter and I picked out each other's pearls and then she picked out the butterfly settings.


----------



## kindakrazy2

I keep hearing that the settings are much more reasonable in Japan.  Is this correct?  

Does anyone know how much the dolphin necklace setting is in Japan?


----------



## KJF

PeachesDoesHair said:


> I don't know that the picture does them justice.  My daughter and I picked out each other's pearls and then she picked out the butterfly settings.



I love those!!!  I want to do that w/ DD5 in Nov & I think that's a great idea to get matching settings.  Are they the same size settings, or do they have a size just for the kids?  She already loves us to have matching t-shirts, so I think she would be thrilled to get matching necklaces.  Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Jenn Lynn

I just got back and did the pick a pearl in Japan on my Birthday last Friday. I got a 7 1/4mm pearl. I had it set for a necklace with a ruby (my birthstone.) I did not buy a chain and the setting cost $30.00.


----------



## Minnesota

For those who have ring settings, do the pearls get pretty banged up? I only have "shorter" rings where the setting isn't too high off my finger. I am thinking of getting a ring this year but I don't want a "fragile" setting or one that will get caught or banged around.
Minnesota


----------



## bigAWL

DivaOstrich said:


> Do you know which one's are black?  Are they able to tell?  Thanks.
> 
> A black pearl sounds fascinating!
> 
> --Missy



I've never seen the Disney PickaPearl vendors, so I don't know what the oysters look like there.  But I saw this question and thought I'd do a little research.  Here's what I found.

Tahitian Black Pearls come in a range of colors...





and they come from a specific species of oyster known as the Black-Lipped Oyster.





I don't know if this will help when it comes time to choose an oyster, but I found these comparative photos:

Black-Lipped Oyster (this is the only type that would produce a black pearl.





Silver-Gold Lipped Oyster





Akoya Oyster


----------



## Rustysmom

Those pearls are beautiful and the pearl is my DD's birthstone.  It would be so cool if we got twin ones and could each wear one.

I guess I'm weird because I feel kinda bad for the oyster though.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Minnesota said:


> For those who have ring settings, do the pearls get pretty banged up? I only have "shorter" rings where the setting isn't too high off my finger. I am thinking of getting a ring this year but I don't want a "fragile" setting or one that will get caught or banged around.
> Minnesota


I've had my ring for 1 1/2 years, and I don't see any sign of it getting banged up.  There's only one "problem", but I've gotten used to it.  I think the pearl is bigger than they put in a pre-set ring at a jewelry store (not huge-around 7 1/2 mm if I remember).  For quite a while, my ring felt "top heavy" and often twisted around on my finger (some of that is probably because I lost weight and my finger's a little smaller).  Like I said, I've gotten used to it though and am so glad I got it.


----------



## DivaOstrich

bigAWL said:


> I've never seen the Disney PickaPearl vendors, so I don't know what the oysters look like there.  But I saw this question and thought I'd do a little research.  Here's what I found.
> 
> Tahitian Black Pearls come in a range of colors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they come from a specific species of oyster known as the Black-Lipped Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will help when it comes time to choose an oyster, but I found these comparative photos:
> 
> Black-Lipped Oyster (this is the only type that would produce a black pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver-Gold Lipped Oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akoya Oyster




bigAWL,

     Thank you so much for your research   !!  I am such a visual person so the pictures were awesome to include!!  I want to try for a black one if they have that species.  Does anyone remember seeing the black oysters??

--Missy


----------



## lyzziesmom

I have one from Japan in Epcot that is just like Minnesota's cage setting that she posted here. I love it! My DD's grandma bought it for me as a surprise on our trip a couple years ago. I felt so bad, because I was in a crabby mood that day and was tired of waiting for her, she said she was going to the bathroom and took FOREVER and I really laid into her when she got back. My #1 vacation rule is that when one person needs a restroom break, everyone tries. It cuts down on unneccessary stops. I thought she was just being stubborn because she hadn't stopped for our last 2 stops, and then we all had to wait for her. I felt so bad later that night when she gave me the little box and I saw the pearl necklace and realized what she had been up to back in Japan! It was a very sweet gesture, and is a lovely piece of jewelry. I only wish she had told me so that I could have been there to see it being chosen. I might have to do this next time so I can have a matching ring, and get to experience all the excitement.


----------



## pixidust1976

Pearl is my birthstone... and I have a little priss of a dd.... so this is going to be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Tigger714

Regarding a pearl ring setting looking banged up.....


I got my ring in 2003 and wore it to work nearly every day for a year (and then my son came along and it was in the way).  Now my pearl is 9mm and it did sometimes get in the way but it never chipped or looked banged up.  I never did dishes in it or manual labor.  Not sure if that answers the question???


----------



## theparsons

PeachesDoesHair said:


> I don't know that the picture does them justice.  My daughter and I picked out each other's pearls and then she picked out the butterfly settings.



I adore butterflies, and these are just beautiful!   Do you happen to remember about how much the setting was for each?   Thanks! 

Adding this to my ever-growing list of "do this".   I may not have any time to ride anything for all the extras I want to do thanks to the DIs board!


----------



## kdk1188

I have seen someone get a black pearl and it was beautiful.  I was really jealous until I got a huge white one   I had it set in a ring which is not banged up at all and is ten years old.
I have also seen pink pearls...a little girl got twin pinks...lucky!!  I saw a silver one too.
Three days til WDW and I can pick my own....woo hooooooo


----------



## meliahz

I LOVE Tahitian Pearls!  They're pretty popular here in Hawaii. I have a little collection ~ BUT ~ I don't have any fresh water pearls.  I LOVE the butterfly pendants and the "cage" pendant.  I think I'm gonna have to check it out this December   Maybe I can get one for me and one for my DD.


----------



## Stefy

Other than Downtown Disney where else is this place located, and what is the name of it as well?

Thanx


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Stefy said:


> Other than Downtown Disney where else is this place located, and what is the name of it as well?
> 
> Thanx



I know there's one in EPCOT at the world showcase in Japan. I was waling through the country and spotted it. It's inside one of the stores. i think there might be one in another place too, but i can't think of where it is off the top of my head. 

I've done it twice and i have always gone to DTD to do it!


----------



## DivaOstrich

kdk1188 said:


> I have seen someone get a black pearl and it was beautiful.



Aha!!  This is what I was hoping for.  I really want a black pearl too!  Thanks to bigAWL I think I will be able to spot one!!!! 

Now I still have no idea about the setting, but I will see what inspires me when I am there.

--Missy


----------



## Stefy

epfootballcutie04 said:


> I know there's one in EPCOT at the world showcase in Japan. I was waling through the country and spotted it. It's inside one of the stores. i think there might be one in another place too, but i can't think of where it is off the top of my head.
> 
> I've done it twice and i have always gone to DTD to do it!



Thanx for that.

I think I will check out the downtown disney one, whats the name of the placce again?


----------



## kikiq

Stefy said:


> Thanx for that.
> I think I will check out the downtown disney one, whats the name of the placce again?



The place in DTD is called Pearl Factory. We just got back and I got a 10% discount with my AP, so ask.  Thanks to you all, we decided that I would get my "anniversary jewelry" from the "pearl place".  I picked what I thought was the ugliest and got a beautiful 7.5mm golden tone pearl that I had set in a maile leaf ring...pricey but beautiful.  

Then later in the week I decided I wanted to get 2 pearls for my DDs.  Went back, picked 2 oysters, got another golden tone pearl the same size as my ring pearl and a small white pearl...oh darn, which daughter gets the bigger pearl.  What a sales person<G>, she suggested that I could put the larger pearl in the matching maile leaf necklace setting, get the pearl free and choose another oyster. So I did<G>  Luckily it was another smaller white pearl which was perfect for the small sterling silver necklace settings we picked, a dolphin and a honus turtle.  I have my anniversary jewelry, and my DDs have necklaces that they like and my DH has 3 happy women in his household 

The pearl tank in Japan has less expensive settings, I don't know that they have the same settings.  The Pearl Factory oysters have been "dead" for about a week and the Japan oysters "might" be still alive since some of them were actually attached to the rocks.  The night we got DDs pearls in DTD someone got a greenish black pearl, really interesting and someone else got a 9mm white pearl.  I people watched at the Japan tank and saw several smaller 6mm white pearls. I would have stayed longer but my DH was afraid I was being drawn to "the pearl" again.

It was so much fun.  My DDs have decided that we need to do this as our family tradition.


----------



## Stefy

cool  gosh am getting so excited now defo gonna get me a pearl


----------



## kikiq

duplicate post


----------



## eacatwork

This thread right here...THIS is why  

I had no idea this existed!  This is what I am going to do with the $25 in Disney Dollars that my parents gave me as part of my birthday presents.  I knew I wanted to get some sort of jewelry - a charm most likely - with those Disney Dollars and this is a perfect and UNIQUE way to do that, so thanks to everyone who has posted here with their information.

Out of curiosity, I called two local jewelry stores and inquired about bringing in my own pearl to see what kind of settings they might have.  I was going to go in and check out their selection before I go to Disney so I have something to compare to.  WOULD YOU BELIEVE that both stores turned down my business?!?  They said that they CAN put "outside" pearls in their settings, but that they prefer not to and that I'd "probably better off just doing it in Disney."  The one guy was a real jack*** about it, too.  Grrr!!!  And to think, these weren't even the swanky, high-brow jewelry stores in town...the ones I called are allegedly the "family-run, local, neighborhood stores."

So, like I said, I'll be doing this with my birthday Disney Dollars and having the entire thing done there in Disney.


----------



## csharp7

Okay - I'm confused   And I have a lot of questions.  Pearl is my birthstone and I'm very excited about the potential of this activity, but since I'm on a pretty strict budget, I'd need to plan for an expense like this ahead of time.

So.  It seems that there are three locations for this in the world: Japan pavilion at Epcot, somewhere in AK (?) and DTD.  Are they all run by Mikimoto, or just the Japanese one?

It seems like the price variation is in the setting.  What is the base price for opening an oyster?  Is there a chance there won't be a pearl in there at all?  What's the price range for settings?  Obviously, I expect a huge difference between silver and gold settings.

Does anyone know what the carat weight of the gold that they use is (I'm allergic to many alloys in high concentrations.)

Is there a website where I can find this information?  I tried a few basic Google searches and didn't come up with anything - maybe I'm not searching on the right words.

Any help (or links to help) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## northie

We are going in September and I have decided after seeing all these lovely settings I want a pendant! I love my ring but I am definitely picking a pearl while we are there for a necklace!


----------



## Disneyholic

Locations

EPCOT - Japan - inside store
DTD
Typhoon Lagoon - I think it was near the shark tank
Beach Club - on the Boardwalk
AK


----------



## northie

Disneyholic said:


> Locations
> 
> EPCOT - Japan - inside store
> DTD
> Typhoon Lagoon - I think it was near the shark tank
> Beach Club - on the Boardwalk
> AK



Where in AK, do you know? I haven't seen it there the last couple trips...Thanks!


----------



## I Believe n Fairies

This sounds like SO much fun!! Dh doesn't know it yet, but we're stopping by the Japan in Epcot on Tuesday to "just look" at the pick a pearls. We'll be there for our 10 yr anniversary, do you think I can talk him into doing this for me??


----------



## eeyore45

DivaOstrich said:


> bigAWL,
> 
> Thank you so much for your research   !!  I am such a visual person so the pictures were awesome to include!!  I want to try for a black one if they have that species.  Does anyone remember seeing the black oysters??
> 
> --Missy



That was indeed awesome research - call me skeptical - but I really believe they know exactly how many "twin" "black" etc as well as size pearls they put out there at one time - maybe thru Xray the oysters??  

We also did this, and absolutely love the pearls and the settings, dd was definately "addicted" I think she picked 3 pearls, all were over 7mm - and she just saved them for the next time we go to Disney!!

I also thought I could get away with NOT having dd pick a pearl and setting - I googled and found a place (I believe it was jtv.com btw - and from there I searched their site with "WISH pearl) online and bought the wish pearl for $9.99 it came with an oyster in a can of alcohol water, and a necklace (dolphin)  You just put your pearl in the basket of the dolphin, close it, and then the chain goes through the hole holding the basket together!

(and I cant believe they also dont know the size of the pearls they are shipping out... but again, I'm may just be skeptical - I still think its a great deal!)

OK - I just checked that site and they do have the wish pearl, right now its $15.99 plus S&H but honestly they have sales and free shipping all the time - 

I actually bought enhanced black pearls for $5 - there was a special 4 sterling silver backed post earrings 1 Black, 1 peach, 2 white for $19.99 - google black pearls there is a gorgeous Tahitian Black pearl set for $99!


----------



## DivaOstrich

Has anyone seen a 'lucky cat' pendant for putting the pearl into?  It is a Japanese cat so I'm hoping they have it at the Japan location.  I just saw one at jtv.com that kikiq posted a link to and  I thought it was adorable.

Just curious if anyone had seen one   .

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyGuess

DivaOstrich said:


> Has anyone seen a 'lucky cat' pendant for putting the pearl into?  It is a Japanese cat so I'm hoping they have it at the Japan location.  I just saw one at jtv.com that kikiq posted a link to and  I thought it was adorable.
> 
> Just curious if anyone had seen one   .
> 
> Thanks!



When I got my Wish Pearl back in Aug of '02 in the WS, I got the lucky cat necklace. 

Also, I found a eBay store that sells the Wish Pearls, you can find them in singles or in lots. I ordered some thru them for my future SIL's. 
http://stores.ebay.com/qingmos_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## DivaOstrich

DisneyGuess said:


> When I got my Wish Pearl back in Aug of '02 in the WS, I got the lucky cat necklace.
> /url]



Yippee!!!!!!!!  I think that would be so cute.  If you don't mind me asking, what was the length of the necklace and the  price?

thanks!!


----------



## DisneyGuess

DivaOstrich said:


> Yippee!!!!!!!!  I think that would be so cute.  If you don't mind me asking, what was the length of the necklace and the  price?
> 
> thanks!!




I'm pretty sure it was a 18" necklace. I believe (memory isn't so great!) it was $19.95 or $29.95. Cannot remember for sure. I know it was silver and the cage for the pearl was in the cat's tummy.


----------



## Stefy

Can anyone post anymore pics of their pearls? Would be great to see.

So how much is it to "pick a pearl"?


----------



## FyreFli64

I'm so glad I found this thread!  I can't wait to show it to my daughter when she gets home.  Maybe we can get something matching...that would be so fun!  Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## lighttech

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



SO SWEET!  Brought a tear to my eye.  Congratulations on your pearl and your other special gem.  They are such a gift.


----------



## KLAIT

bump


----------



## DivaOstrich

bumping also .  I have been enjoying this thread quite a lot!!  

I've warned my husband that I am getting a pearl in Japan w/ the lucky cat pendant.  I guess I warned him mainly b/c of the drum-banging and such that goes on after you pick the pearl.  That way he has fair warning to be at  the other end of the store so he can pretend he doesn't know me  .  I think it would make him feel a little silly, but I love that kind of thing and so will my girls!!  I will try for a black pearl also!!  I hope they have black pearls when we go in.

Will the CM's help you tell the different kinds of oysters if you ask?

Thanks!!

Missy


----------



## KLAIT

I was going to wait until I figured how to post a picture, but my son did this for my mom and me.  He picked 2 oysters, both were white 7mm.  I got it in the gold cage and he picked out a small diamond crystal with a small birthstone for her that the pearl needed to be drilled..my moms is beautiful..it is so delicate.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



Wow, that is the most awesome pearl story I have ever heard!


----------



## Ms. Heimlich

If I remember correctly, it's about $15.  very reasonalbe if you ask me!

Ms. H




Stefy said:


> So how much is it to "pick a pearl"?


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Hey, Wouldn't it be cool if they had Pirates of the Caribbean settings- just in case we find that elusive black pearl?


----------



## SnwflkCts

I love my pearl ring -- picked the pearl and had it set in white gold with "diamond?" chips.  It was beautiful and delicate looking.  I think total was $125 and it was our 21st wedding anniversary.  

My pearl was 7mm, pink.  I loved it!  

But those necklaces are so pretty too.  Hmmmm, I had not planned to do pick a pearl in Feb but I might!   

Like another poster mentioned, it does seem to turn on my finger (top heavy) but I have gotten used to it.  I do not wear it every day and never get it into too soapy of water but I DO have to wash my hands on occasion!  It still looks nice - wearing it about once a week since November.


----------



## Lorelai

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



Congratulations!  What a beautiful story.  Getting that wonderful news would definitely have brought me back to three months earlier in Disney as well.  There is certainly alot to be said for pixie dust!!


----------



## Smile4Me

OMG! Just seeing these pictures makes me that much more excited for when I get to pick out my pearl!!!  I hope I get something even half as beautiful as the ones posted!


----------



## Ahabart

Can't wait to get one of these for me and my girls!


----------



## jenins121681

OMGoodness!!  I have been goind to WDW since I was like 4 yrs old and I have never heard of this pick a pearl thing, can I just say  !!!  I have learnd sooo much from these boards! I am so doing this when we go down in Sept.   Already warned the DH .... and he was like  How much?  I told him never you mind I am worth it


----------



## tinklvr64

This is sooo interesting...when we were at EPCOT in Nov we were in Japan to get some origami paper and I saw and heard the commotion around the tank.  I thought it was fixed..well I have changed my mind after reading this thread   so thanks!

What kind of pearls are these?  Freshwater??  Akoya??


----------



## pta-mom

jenins121681 said:


> OMGoodness!!  I have been goind to WDW since I was like 4 yrs old and I have never heard of this pick a pearl thing, can I just say  !!!  I have learnd sooo much from these boards! *I am so doing this when we go down in Sept.   Already warned the DH .... and he was like  How much?  I told him never you mind I am worth it ;*)




*YOU GO GIRL!!   *


----------



## BabyPiglet

Ms. Heimlich said:


> If I remember correctly, it's about $15.  very reasonalbe if you ask me!
> 
> Ms. H


Wait, so that's how much the pearl itself costs? And the settings range in price? 

So is there anyway it could be under 100$ for the whole thing?


----------



## northie

BabyPiglet said:


> Wait, so that's how much the pearl itself costs? And the settings range in price?
> 
> So is there anyway it could be under 100$ for the whole thing?



Absolutely! You can get a very nice one for under $100...some have reported settings for $25 so that would be around $40.


----------



## karliebug

I am taking my 3 girls for christmas this year. this sounds like such a great idea for a christmas gift for each of them. It is a girls only trip and I think it is something that they will always remember. Thank you for this thread-I can't wait to suprise them with this.


----------



## I Believe n Fairies

I got back on Wednesday from WDW and I am now the proud owner of a BEAUTIFUL pearl and "diamond" ring. I love my ring. I picked a pearl and got a perfect 7mm ring with a slight pink tint. However, for the setting I picked, it was too big. I had to swap it with a pearl that they had in the back. I got to pick which pearl I wanted. My kids birthstones are pearl and diamond, so I really wanted a ring with both. 

It is set in white gold. I have a small finger, so I was VERY surprised that they had a ring in a 4. DH was surprised to see how much they setting was...  but it was our anniversary trip, so he was happy to get it for me.


----------



## kdk1188

We just got back and I would definitely recommend DTD for settings.  The selection is MUCH better than Japan.  We picked our pearls in Japan (they make more of a ceremony out of it which my daughter loved).  My daughter got a butterfly pendant (sterling silver for 19.99...not inc. chain or pearl) in Japan.  It was SO hot in there, I waited to look for settings for the two I picked.  I escaped to Downtown Disney one night without the kids and was amazed at the selection the Pearl Factory had to offer...see Jen!  I got a really cute lizard (sterling) and crab (14K gold) and LOVE them.


----------



## Smile4Me

kdk1188 said:


> We just got back and I would definitely recommend DTD for settings.  The selection is MUCH better than Japan.  We picked our pearls in Japan (they make more of a ceremony out of it which my daughter loved).  My daughter got a butterfly pendant (sterling silver for 19.99...not inc. chain or pearl) in Japan.  It was SO hot in there, I waited to look for settings for the two I picked.  I escaped to Downtown Disney one night without the kids and was amazed at the selection the Pearl Factory had to offer...see Jen!  I got a really cute lizard (sterling) and crab (14K gold) and LOVE them.



so you got your pearl in Japan and the setting at DTD?!!  Can you do that?!


----------



## Enchanted

kdk1188 said:


> We just got back and I would definitely recommend DTD for settings.  The selection is MUCH better than Japan.  We picked our pearls in Japan (they make more of a ceremony out of it which my daughter loved).  My daughter got a butterfly pendant (sterling silver for 19.99...not inc. chain or pearl) in Japan.  It was SO hot in there, I waited to look for settings for the two I picked.  I escaped to Downtown Disney one night without the kids and was amazed at the selection the Pearl Factory had to offer...see Jen!  I got a really cute lizard (sterling) and crab (14K gold) and LOVE them.



Where exactly is the Pearl Factory in DTD? Is it in the Marketplace or on the West Side? Is it just a kiosk or an entire store? Or is it a counter inside of a larger store? I'm planning on picking a pearl when we go in October, and if I don't like any of the Japanese settings, I'd like to have it done at the Pearl Factory. Any information on its location would be wonderful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## solferino

Enchanted said:


> Where exactly is the Pearl Factory in DTD? Is it in the Marketplace or on the West Side? Is it just a kiosk or an entire store? Or is it a counter inside of a larger store? I'm planning on picking a pearl when we go in October, and if I don't like any of the Japanese settings, I'd like to have it done at the Pearl Factory. Any information on its location would be wonderful! Thanks in advance!



Last year when we went they were on the Marketplace side, in a kiosk.  I don't remember exactly where the kiosk was though.


----------



## northie

solferino said:


> Last year when we went they were on the Marketplace side, in a kiosk.  I don't remember exactly where the kiosk was though.



I am pretty sure it was just after Captain Jack's a little ways (if you are walking toward Legoland)...we stopped there after we got off the boat from POFQ. 

The girl who was working the stand recognized my ring as being one of theirs...it was, DH got it for me for our 28th anniversary in 2002 at the stand in AK. I was amazed she knew that...I was just pointing out a setting to my mom and she noticed it on my hand, and said, "Oh, you are wearing one of OURS!" I thought it was kind of funny because when we got the ring the girl made sure we knew the setting was exclusive to them! I guess it is


----------



## Enchanted

solferino said:


> Last year when we went they were on the Marketplace side, in a kiosk.  I don't remember exactly where the kiosk was though.





northie said:


> I am pretty sure it was just after Captain Jack's a little ways (if you are walking toward Legoland)...we stopped there after we got off the boat from POFQ.



Aha! Thank you, ladies! You've been loads of help!


----------



## pta-mom

What is an approximate cost of getting a ring made with the pearl in a 10 or 14K gold setting?


----------



## lighttech

pta-mom said:


> What is an approximate cost of getting a ring made with the pearl in a 10 or 14K gold setting?



I actually just had to comment on one of your tags... about the 3 sec rule not counting if the chocolate falls in the toilet.  LOL   

I have a 2 1/2 yr old DS... oh the fun I know I'm in for!  

Had a busy day... this board is always good to put a smile on my face.


----------



## kdk1188

Smile4Me said:


> so you got your pearl in Japan and the setting at DTD?!!  Can you do that?!



That's exactly what I did...no extra charge.  See Jen at DTD


----------



## kdk1188

Enchanted said:


> Where exactly is the Pearl Factory in DTD? Is it in the Marketplace or on the West Side? Is it just a kiosk or an entire store? Or is it a counter inside of a larger store? I'm planning on picking a pearl when we go in October, and if I don't like any of the Japanese settings, I'd like to have it done at the Pearl Factory. Any information on its location would be wonderful! Thanks in advance!



It's a stand alone kiosk in Marketplace.


----------



## kdk1188

Here are my new treasures   Picked pearls in Japan and had set in DTD.


----------



## Stefy

Wow they are gorgeous.  I love the lizard.  Beautiful


----------



## pta-mom

lighttech said:


> I actually just had to comment on one of your tags... about the 3 sec rule not counting if the chocolate falls in the toilet.  LOL
> 
> I have a 2 1/2 yr old DS... oh the fun I know I'm in for!
> 
> Had a busy day... this board is always good to put a smile on my face.



LOL!!  Yup, it was pretty funny actually & yup, it was about my (then) almost three year old son!!  I think only the day before he had dropped a cookie on the floor which I promptly grapped up & said that it was totally fine, 3 sec rule.  So, of course, next day, chocolate falls into toilet bowel & son promptly reaches into toilet & says, 3 SEC RULE!!!   

My sons are only 1 1/2 years apart so I had lots of "fun" in those early years!!!  Seriously though Lighttech, it goes so fast, just enjoy it while you can & breath deeply on those "busy days"!!

Glad I made you smile!


----------



## DivaOstrich

kdk1188 said:


> Here are my new treasures   Picked pearls in Japan and had set in DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  Those pictures are gorgeous!  Is the crab a pin and the lizard a pendant?
> 
> --Missy
Click to expand...


----------



## DiRTyBuNNy

Does anyone have a picture of the Lucky Cat setting? My DD's birthstone is Pearl and my DW and I actually purchased a lucky cat in the Japan Pavilion last October (the cat was supposed to be for a healthy birth) so I'm thinking it might be a good present for my DW for Christmas this year.

--Mr. DB


----------



## Irishhockey

After seeing this thread... I'm DEFINATELY interested in this! I do have a couple of questions though...

I'll admitt that I did read over the 7 pages (but in pieces) so if these questions have been answered already... please just direct me to the post 

1) How much is it to "shuck" the oyster? I know "shuck" isn't the right word... but it's the only word I could think of. I remember that you have to pick the ugliest one though!

2) Once I have a pearl... how much is it to get it set in a pendant? As nice as those rings are... I'm more of a necklace girl! I'd like for my mom and I to get matching pendants... and if so... do we get a chain with it?

3) Has anyone checked on the Pick-a-pearl booth at Typhoon Lagoon? I was noticing that the Dis updated there photo page with some pics of the park... one of which being a pretty nice booth for this. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## shyjade

Here are a few pictures I took when my DD8 did Pick a Pearl in Japan last September:











We didn't have time to chose a setting (had to get to the airport to catch our flight but didn't want to leave Epcot without doing this).  My DD didn't mind, she proudly shows her friends her REAL PEARL which is still in the baggie they sent us home with.  I plan on letting her do this again in November but next time, we'll have it set.


----------



## kdk1188

Hey Missy,
The crab is actually a pendant too...there's a little loop for a chain behind one of his claws.  The lizard is a pendant and his tail forms the bail for the chain.
Kay


----------



## kdk1188

1) How much is it to "shuck" the oyster? I know "shuck" isn't the right word... but it's the only word I could think of. I remember that you have to pick the ugliest one though!

It's $14.98 to open an oyster.

2) Once I have a pearl... how much is it to get it set in a pendant? As nice as those rings are... I'm more of a necklace girl! I'd like for my mom and I to get matching pendants... and if so... do we get a chain with it?

The cost can vary greatly depending on what you pick.  My sterling silver lizard was $39.99 whereas the 14K crab was $99 and those prices do NOT include chains.  I didn't even ask about chains at DTD b/c I knew I had some at home, but did get my DD a chain w/her butterfly pendant in Japan and I think it was about $15 on top of the $19 for the butterfly.

3) Has anyone checked on the Pick-a-pearl booth at Typhoon Lagoon? I was noticing that the Dis updated there photo page with some pics of the park... one of which being a pretty nice booth for this. 

I got a huge 8mm pearl during my honeymoon and I can't remember now (b/c it's been TEN years ), but I got it either at Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon and people were having fab luck.  I got a biggie,  another kid got twin pink pearls and another woman got a black pearl!!

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Aquagirl

1.  Does anyone know if they will set a pearl that was picked from a previous trip?  

2.  Could someone post a pic of the dolphin settings?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kimbac3

I don't think they would have a problem setting a pearl from a previous trip. My DDs picked out their pearls but waited several days to decide which setting to put it in. They didn't even ask when we got the pearls.

Here's mine:






It's hard to take photos of jewelry!! We are going back in 10 days and I can't wait to do it again!!

Kimba


----------



## Stefy

Very nice 

So is Japan the only place you can get the Lucky Pendant?  Can anyone post a pic of it?


----------



## lyzziesmom

kimbac3, your necklace looks just like mine! Does anyone know if they have a ring setting that is similar? I'd like to get a ring to match but it seems like the "cage" would not work on a ring. Maybe they have something a little simpler. Does anyone have any pictures of any rings? Or do they do bracelets? We are going in 2 days and I definitely want to get something else to go with my necklace! 

Thanks.


----------



## eacatwork

kdk1188 said:


> Hey Missy,
> The crab is actually a pendant too...there's a little loop for a chain behind one of his claws.  The lizard is a pendant and his tail forms the bail for the chain.
> Kay



Kay, do you remember what you paid for the crab?  This would be a PERFECT birthday present for my mom!!!


----------



## DiRTyBuNNy

kimbac3 said:


> I don't think they would have a problem setting a pearl from a previous trip. My DDs picked out their pearls but waited several days to decide which setting to put it in. They didn't even ask when we got the pearls.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to take photos of jewelry!! We are going back in 10 days and I can't wait to do it again!!
> 
> Kimba



nice cable modem..  

--Mr. DB


----------



## Priorityonecb

I am loving this thread...bring on more pictures!! I am surprising my 16 year old with this on our next trip. She is going to love it!! I like the tip to bring our own chain, I have several just laying around in my jewlery box.


----------



## goofy4tink

Aquagirl said:


> 1.  Does anyone know if they will set a pearl that was picked from a previous trip?
> 
> 2.  Could someone post a pic of the dolphin settings?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yes, you can bring one back with you. My dd and I chose a total of 3 pearls earlier this month. I had my two put into a ring and a pendent, she had her's put into a pendent. I did ask the young lady there if I could bring one back that I had gotten several years ago and have it set. It's a black one and very pretty. she told me that as long as it was in the original baggie there would be no problem.


----------



## kimbac3

DiRTyBuNNy said:


> nice cable modem..
> 
> --Mr. DB



Why thank you!!  Don't you love how I customized it!!  

Kimba


----------



## shyjade

goofy4tink said:


> I did ask the young lady there if I could bring one back that I had gotten several years ago and have it set. It's a black one and very pretty. she told me that as long as it was in the original baggie there would be no problem.



That's great to know, I'll be sure to bring my DD's back with us in November to have it set.  Glad it's still in the baggie we took it home in last September!

Which pick a pearl location was this at?  Hopefully Japan, as that's where we got hers.


----------



## Irishhockey

kdk1188 said:


> _1) How much is it to "shuck" the oyster? I know "shuck" isn't the right word... but it's the only word I could think of. I remember that you have to pick the ugliest one though!_
> 
> *It's $14.98 to open an oyster.*
> 
> _2) Once I have a pearl... how much is it to get it set in a pendant? As nice as those rings are... I'm more of a necklace girl! I'd like for my mom and I to get matching pendants... and if so... do we get a chain with it?_
> 
> *The cost can vary greatly depending on what you pick.  My sterling silver lizard was $39.99 whereas the 14K crab was $99 and those prices do NOT include chains.  I didn't even ask about chains at DTD b/c I knew I had some at home, but did get my DD a chain w/her butterfly pendant in Japan and I think it was about $15 on top of the $19 for the butterfly.*
> 
> _3) Has anyone checked on the Pick-a-pearl booth at Typhoon Lagoon? I was noticing that the Dis updated there photo page with some pics of the park... one of which being a pretty nice booth for this. _
> 
> *I got a huge 8mm pearl during my honeymoon and I can't remember now (b/c it's been TEN years ), but I got it either at Blizzard Beach or Typhoon Lagoon and people were having fab luck.  I got a biggie,  another kid got twin pink pearls and another woman got a black pearl!!
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions*



KDK1188... Thank you so much for your informative response  This is something I'm looking for my mom and I to both do together... but wanted to know how much to "budget" for it. Your pendants were absolutely amazing... the setting designs are so unique and different! I'm glad to hear "good things" about the location at TL. I don't think BB was open during your Honeymoon  but I could be wrong! I remember a '99 opening date. 

Do they make the same pendtants in different "karat" categories? For instance, could I get the crab at a "lower quality karat" and therefore a cheaper price?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Another question....  

How much was that cage pendant?


----------



## Ahabart

Bumping for Coltink


----------



## kdk1188

eacatwork said:


> Kay, do you remember what you paid for the crab?  This would be a PERFECT birthday present for my mom!!!



The crab is 14K and was $99 (this does not include a chain).  He is SO cute and worth the price.  I love him


----------



## kdk1188

Irishhockey said:


> KDK1188... Thank you so much for your informative response  This is something I'm looking for my mom and I to both do together... but wanted to know how much to "budget" for it. Your pendants were absolutely amazing... the setting designs are so unique and different! I'm glad to hear "good things" about the location at TL. I don't think BB was open during your Honeymoon  but I could be wrong! I remember a '99 opening date.
> 
> Do they make the same pendtants in different "karat" categories? For instance, could I get the crab at a "lower quality karat" and therefore a cheaper price?



The DTD location seemed to have more white gold and 14K gold and just a few sterling silver pendants.  I only looked at pendants...not rings or earrings.  They also had a sterling dolphin that was beautiful.  She had a ton of other gold animals too...white and yellow gold.  The turtle was adorable and I forget what some of the others were.  She had a white gold crab (bigger than mine) that was already set with a fresh water pearl and it was SOOOO tempting   I had to have my two set and run away fast before I spent the bank!!  I definitely recommend DTD for selection and service...the variety was amazing.  They also have tons of pearl jewelry already made up if you're just looking for a pretty pearl piece without picking one.  They had really neat "yellow" pearls and lots of black pearls too.  I also heard the guy next to me ask if they had loose yellow pearls and she said yes.  TONS to choose from there.  Have fun!


----------



## HeyIt'sMe

This is from 2003. It is 7 1/4 MM and we had the mount added when we bought the pearl. The push pin is for size comparison.


----------



## wdwmickey

Love all of these pictures.  Does anyone have more?


----------



## kdk1188

Here is my ring from Typhoon Lagoon honeymoon '97.


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

Yay! 
 I can't wait to stop by Japan and pick out an oyster!!!
Did anyone ever say if the CM's will tell you which ones are the black oysters? I think I'll have to print out those pictures and bring them with me so I can try and pick a black oyster!
DH & I last visited WDW 16 years ago, for our first anniversary....so I think he might owe me a little something now, huh?!?!?


----------



## Daxx

Two questions ...

1.  Has anyone used their pearl as a charm on a charm bracelet?  

2.  Is it true that they "pre-load" the oysters w/the pearls?  I thought I read/heard that the oysters were dead and they opened them up and placed the pearls inside them.  Anyone have any idea if this is true or not?


----------



## Kaelorian

bkyrdmoviemom said:


> Yay!
> I can't wait to stop by Japan and pick out an oyster!!!
> I think I'll have to print out those pictures and bring them with me so I can try and pick a black oyster!



Oh me too, me too!!  Printing those pics is a plus!!  I'm so bad because I think I want to find one of each color!!!  Hahaha, at DTD I'll be like "Oh look Honey, that looks fun!", at Epcot "Oh Sweetie, DD needs one too!" at Typhoon Lagoon "....uh...who'd have thought they'd have another booth here ....early birthday present?!?!!!" Hehehehe, I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## tinklvr64

Daxx said:


> Two questions ...
> 
> 1.  Has anyone used their pearl as a charm on a charm bracelet?
> 
> 2.  Is it true that they "pre-load" the oysters w/the pearls?  I thought I read/heard that the oysters were dead and they opened them up and placed the pearls inside them.  Anyone have any idea if this is true or not?



Good Question!!!


----------



## DivaOstrich

I have heard that they insert grains of sand in the oysters so that they make a pearl, but I've never heard of them putting a whole pearl inside a 'dead' oyster.  I don't think that is the procedure.

The pictures and information is so great!!  32 days until my pearl....hoping for a black one!  I am wondering about if the CM help tell you which are black oysters like bkyrdmoviemom wondered. I second the printing out the pictures from this thread of what the black oysters look.  They will laugh at me comparing the picture I printed out with the oysters in the tank I'm sure, but oh well!  I'm not shy and don't care who thinks I'm nutty )

--Missy


----------



## DiznEeyore

My dh surprised me on our 15th anniversary trip last year by picking a pearl at the Downtown Disney location.  They were very nice about it, and had lots of beautiful settings.  

The one I *loved* was (ulp!) over $500 ... it was 14K and tiny channel-set diamonds ... gorgeous!!  But, since my dh was still in possession of his senses (for the most part anyway), I settled (LOL) for a really pretty one that they called the "Infinite Love" pendant.  It is a continuous 14K swirl w/a diamond chip.  The whole deal was just over $270.

I bought the chain when we got home from Corey's at the mall.


----------



## pta-mom

DiznEeyore said:


> My dh surprised me on our 15th anniversary trip last year by picking a pearl at the Downtown Disney location.  They were very nice about it, and had lots of beautiful settings.
> 
> The one I *loved* was (ulp!) over $500 ... it was 14K and tiny channel-set diamonds ... gorgeous!!  But, since my dh was still in possession of his senses (for the most part anyway), I settled (LOL) for a really pretty one that they called the "Infinite Love" pendant.  It is a continuous 14K swirl w/a diamond chip.  The whole deal was just over $270.
> 
> I bought the chain when we got home from Corey's at the mall.




Wow Amy!  That is really pretty!  Thanks for posting the price too as it gives me some idea of what to expect.  

I didn't do the Pick a Pearl last trip as I just had that Mom guilt going on...you know, I can't spend THAT on ME!!  But this time I've decided to do it, a treat to me!


----------



## Smile4Me

kdk1188 said:


> The crab is 14K and was $99 (this does not include a chain).  He is SO cute and worth the price.  I love him



I just got the crab! I picked a 7.5 pearl, and actually as I was looking at settings, my boyfriend saw the crab and said you have to get this one,,and I love it more than anything!  ( I waited to get the chain when I got home) and now I don't want to take it off!!


----------



## DiznEeyore

pta-mom said:


> Wow Amy!  That is really pretty!  Thanks for posting the price too as it gives me some idea of what to expect.
> 
> I didn't do the Pick a Pearl last trip as I just had that Mom guilt going on...you know, I can't spend THAT on ME!!  But this time I've decided to do it, a treat to me!



You should definitely do it!   I wear my necklace almost every day ... maybe for our 20th I'll get a ring to match -- or even get lucky and get "twins" for earrings.


----------



## kdk1188

Smile4Me said:


> I just got the crab! I picked a 7.5 pearl, and actually as I was looking at settings, my boyfriend saw the crab and said you have to get this one,,and I love it more than anything!  ( I waited to get the chain when I got home) and now I don't want to take it off!!



Yeah!!  Your BF has a good eye.  The crab rocks!  Hope y'all had a great trip.


----------



## Hunzi

Does anyone know how much it would cost to get a pearl set with just a simple loop for a necklace or for a pair to be mounted in simple post earings? 

Always ;-)
Hunzi


----------



## MommyBoo!

My DD and I did this in December and we loved it!  I'll have to get DH to get pics of the rings we bought.  I don't remember seeing the Lucky pendant; I will have to look for that one in June.


----------



## odrog

Hi all,

My girl loves pearls so I think this is something we are going to end up doing no matter what when we go at the end of the month, but I am curious as to what it is that is in these oysters.  Are they actually pearls? Or are they beads?

I have been doing some research (like I said my girl loves pearls) and some that are like me and like to know exactly what they get into might find this site interesting: pearl-guide.com/pearl-colors.shtml

According to this site "One rule of thumb in spottings treated pearls is that if the pearls are not true Tahitian pearls, from the Black Lip Oyster (Pinctada margaritifera), they cannot naturally be black. Naturally black akoya and freshwater pearls do not exist, and if black pearls of this variety are offered for sale, they will always be dyed. Many unwary consumers consumer buys black pearls-only to find later that the natural color grading is false."

They have much more info that begs the question as to what it is that is in these oysters.  Those of you that have done this, do you remmeber the exact language they used to describe the pearls?  For example did they call them freshwater, cultured or Saltwater?

Also they say if you run the pearl accross your teeth and it is smooth its probably a bead...if it is rough, its the nacre of a pearl.  Can someone out there try that and report?

Maybe too much to ask for a first post but I would be greatful for your efforts =)


----------



## tinkerbell87512

odrog said:


> Also they say if you run the pearl accross your teeth and it is smooth its probably a bead...if it is rough, its the nacre of a pearl.  Can someone out there try that and report?




I learned this from a friend so naturally I just had to try to see what she was talking about. All the pearls I have gotten from Epcot (Japan) have had the grainy feel to them. So they are not beads. I hope this helps!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

PeachesDoesHair said:


> I don't know that the picture does them justice.  My daughter and I picked out each other's pearls and then she picked out the butterfly settings.



I love these which location did you get them and how much was the setting if you dont mind me asking. Thanks!


----------



## odrog

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I learned this from a friend so naturally I just had to try to see what she was talking about. All the pearls I have gotten from Epcot (Japan) have had the grainy feel to them. So they are not beads. I hope this helps!




Much appreciated, thanks!

From everything I have seen I belive they are (as expected) not ever going to be highly valuable pearls that you get.  I haven't read enough to learn exactly how the color treating process works but certainly the pearls from these oysters have been color treated.  Which begs the question of whether they are removed, valued and treated for color and then placed inside another(?) oyster.  Now that I know what it is that is inside I suppose I really don't need to know the answer, but for those of you doing research on which oysters to pick to yeild the best pearl you may want to take note.  The appearance of an oyster might not have anything to do with the pearl inside...


----------



## pta-mom

odrog said:


> Much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> From everything I have seen I belive they are (as expected) not ever going to be highly valuable pearls that you get.  I haven't read enough to learn exactly how the color treating process works but certainly the pearls from these oysters have been color treated.  Which begs the question of whether they are removed, valued and treated for color and then placed inside another(?) oyster.  Now that I know what it is that is inside I suppose I really don't need to know the answer, but for those of you doing research on which oysters to pick to yeild the best pearl you may want to take note.  The appearance of an oyster might not have anything to do with the pearl inside...



I know nothing about pearls so excuse my ignorance but why do you say they are color treated?  

Though I've never actually bought one of these from DW, I have been there when they were opened & it did look authentic to me...they had a special tool that "pried" the shell  open....it didn't look to me that they had been tampered with prior.

And I don't know much about the value of a single pearl...are there some pearls that are worth a lot more than others?  So, you think DW is using sub-par pearls?  Anything I've read said that the individuals buying these pearls were happy with them.  

Again, just wondering what you are basing your information on?


----------



## Bam99

I suprised my girls (11) with a trip to Japan they knew nothing about it.  They kept asking me why I wanted to go to Japan so bad and I just told them I haven't ever been in the shop there and wanted to be sure to check it out.  When we got there they immediatly found the pearl area and started saying I want to get one and I said that's why I wanted to come here so bad.     I went first and I got a single pearl good size; I thought it was really nice.  Then one of my DD,s picked hers all by herself and she got what they said was a rare pearl it was a pretty silver color very nice size.  Then my other DD picked 2 oysters and couldn't decide which one she wanted so she ask her dad for help so he helped her decide and when they opened hers she had twins! She had earrings made and me and my other daughter had a pendent made.  All and all the 3 of us spent about $85.00 for everything.  I think it was worth every penny the girls had a great time picking and then watching them make their jewrly.  It's a great memory


----------



## irishbosoxfan

Bam99 said:


> I suprised my girls (11) with a trip to Japan they knew nothing about it.  They kept asking me why I wanted to go to Japan so bad and I just told them I haven't ever been in the shop there and wanted to be sure to check it out.  When we got there they immediatly found the pearl area and started saying I want to get one and I said that's why I wanted to come here so bad.     I went first and I got a single pearl good size; I thought it was really nice.  Then one of my DD,s picked hers all by herself and she got what they said was a rare pearl it was a pretty silver color very nice size.  Then my other DD picked 2 oysters and couldn't decide which one she wanted so she ask her dad for help so he helped her decide and when they opened hers she had twins! She had earrings made and me and my other daughter had a pendent made.  All and all the 3 of us spent about $85.00 for everything.  I think it was worth every penny the girls had a great time picking and then watching them make their jewrly.  It's a great memory



EARRINGS!! PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE tell me how much they charged for just the earrings!!


----------



## Bam99

irishbosoxfan said:


> EARRINGS!! PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE tell me how much they charged for just the earrings!!



The setting she chose for her's was $13.00 and they dangle just a very little bit.  They are sterling silver they also had just the plain post type sterling for $9.99.  They offer both sterling silver and gold in everything and they are things priced from $9.99 to in the hundreds. Some really pretty things.  

My other DD chose a silver pendent for $9.99 that is shaped like a heart and the pearl is attached at the bottom.  I chose the sterling cage pendant for $19.99. I think it was money well spent we really enjoyed it.


----------



## irishbosoxfan

Bam99 said:


> The setting she chose for her's was $13.00 and they dangle just a very little bit.  They are sterling silver they also had just the plain post type sterling for $9.99.  They offer both sterling silver and gold in everything and they are things priced from $9.99 to in the hundreds. Some really pretty things.
> 
> My other DD chose a silver pendent for $9.99 that is shaped like a heart and the pearl is attached at the bottom.  I chose the sterling cage pendant for $19.99. I think it was money well spent we really enjoyed it.



Thank you!!!

We purchased our DD's pendants in January--This time the grandmas are coming with us so I was thinking of letting the 2 girls and the 2 gmoms each pick a pearl then having the girls give their pearl to a gmom and then having them made into earrings to remember their first trip.


----------



## Angel Ariel

is it guaranteed that you will get a pearl, or is it just a possibility?

DH adn I are going to WDW in December to celebrate our anniversary, and this will be an awesome addition to the trip!


----------



## wdwmickey

You will deffinately get a real pearl!  They seed the oysters to insure that there will be a pearl inside.  You just don't know what size or color pearl you will get.  My DDs and I have done this several times and they love their pearl jewelry.


----------



## odrog

pta-mom said:


> I know nothing about pearls so excuse my ignorance but why do you say they are color treated?
> 
> Though I've never actually bought one of these from DW, I have been there when they were opened & it did look authentic to me...they had a special tool that "pried" the shell  open....it didn't look to me that they had been tampered with prior.
> 
> And I don't know much about the value of a single pearl...are there some pearls that are worth a lot more than others?  So, you think DW is using sub-par pearls?  Anything I've read said that the individuals buying these pearls were happy with them.
> 
> Again, just wondering what you are basing your information on?



I am no expert either I only know what I have read from the limited sources I have seeked out, so please do check everything I say:

....but from what I understand some people have reported finding (or seeing others find) black pearls in the oysters they have chosen.  Black pearls (seeded or natural) only occure in the Black Lip Oyster which do not appear to be the type of oysters being used here.  From the website I referenced above: "Naturally black akoya and freshwater pearls do not exist".  Akoya oysters do appear to be the oysters being used...so if some are finding black pearls in them they have definetly been color treated.  I am not familier with the coloring process at all.  But if coloring occures out of the shell then that would be conclusive that the pearls are removed and then replaced.

Also With all the various colors being found I tend to think that they are being color treated.  I would also think since there are so many different kinds they want to very the amount of each kind so not to have an overload of any one color....they would need to know whats inside each oyster to be able to do that.  The website goes on to say that it is common practice for lower quality farmed pearls to be color treated to increase their market value.

The other thing that comes to my mind is all the double pearled oysters that people find.  If all oysters were able to produce 2 pearls from being seeded why wouldn't they just double seed each oyster?  They would double their pearl yeild and profits.  I tend to think a second pearl is added to increase the excitment and variety of the attraction.

Some pearls are more valuable then others.  Check out the website above...I have found it most useful.  With farmed pearls the longer they are left in the oyster the more layers of nacre that are formed over the implanted bead and the more valuable they are.

I am not suggesting that the pearls are not authentic or that people be unhappy with them...Heck I'll be buying one too!  The illusion here ofcourse is that you get to pick a live oyster with a random pearl inside.  I don't beleive that to be true but for my money that dosn't mean what they do offer is without value and not to be enjoyed.

The website: pearl-guide.com/


----------



## miss missy

This sounds sooo fun!


----------



## Stefy

Where can I purchase the Lucky Cat pendant?


----------



## paradisevalley

Don't know if this question was already addressed in this thread, couldn't scroll through all the pages, but does every oyster have a pearl in it?  Or is there a chance to pay for an oyster and come up empty?


----------



## paradisevalley

wdwmickey said:


> You will deffinately get a real pearl!  They seed the oysters to insure that there will be a pearl inside.  You just don't know what size or color pearl you will get.  My DDs and I have done this several times and they love their pearl jewelry.



Sorry, I just found this post which answered my previous question.


----------



## WeluvDisney2

Does anyone have more photos of their pearl jewelry that they can post?     Thanks!


----------



## DivaOstrich

Stefy said:


> Where can I purchase the Lucky Cat pendant?



I asked the same question on one of the first pages too!  I really want a lucky cat also!  You can get one at Japan.  You can look on page 5 for my question and the response   .


----------



## Stefy

ah so i can get it in WS excellent.

Thanx for that 

Would amyone happen to have a pic of the pendant?


----------



## KLAIT

Taking this thread back to the top!


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

KALIT - gald you bumped it.
anyone been there lately?


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

bkyrdmoviemom said:


> KALIT - gald you bumped it.
> anyone been there lately?



oops sorry KLAIT for the mispelling!


----------



## quiltymom

I'd love to do this for a friend's birthday.  Do they have gift boxes to put the pearl in, or would I need to purchase something?


----------



## newholidayx2

it does come in a small box

Im wearing a dolphin w/the pearl I picked out in Aug. Going back 7 wks from today and have the dolphin encounter booked on my 50th birthday


----------



## MissMichelle

My Stepdaughter did this in August and got an 8mm pearl...unfortunately we didn't have it set (she wanted a ring but knows she'll outgrow it yet) but plan on it soon. I may *steal* it from her and have it set for XMAS and wrap it to give as a gift. 

We had so much fun doing this and it was one of her must dos for the trip. We will do it every trip from now on as it is a fun experience.


----------



## theparsons

MissMichelle said:


> My Stepdaughter did this in August and got an 8mm pearl...unfortunately we didn't have it set (she wanted a ring but knows she'll outgrow it yet) but plan on it soon. I may *steal* it from her and have it set for XMAS and wrap it to give as a gift.
> 
> We had so much fun doing this and it was one of her must dos for the trip. We will do it every trip from now on as it is a fun experience.




When you have it set, just be sure to let the jeweler know that it's for a young, growing girl.   He can then guide you to settings that will be easily upsized.   Some designs make this impossible or difficult to do.....for instance bands with design on the band, you'll never be able to upsize properly....thin bands can be difficult to upsize also.   Then when she's outgrown it she can keep the same setting that she's grown to love (and has the memories of a stepmom who loved her enough to steal it, lol).


----------



## lyzziesmom

One quick word of warning about the rings: I did the pick a pearl in Japan a couple weeks ago, and it was so much fun! I picked out a ring to have the pearl set in, and since I don't know my size the girl guessed and picked a size for me and it fit perfectly on the first try. When I got home, the ring is too big! It was really hot outside and hot in the Japan store, and my fingers must have been swollen from the heat. I can still wear the ring on another finger, but I'm not used to wearing one on that finger and it feels weird, and it's not where I wanted to be able to wear it. So make sure your fingers aren't swollen from the heat, or go in knowing your ring size!

Also, it seems that they slopped some glue on the pearl and I can't get it off. I didn't notice this until I got it home, because I picked it just a couple days before coming home and they said not to wear it for a couple days to let it set. I'm pretty disappointed because the pearl is beautiful, but now it has smears all over it.


I noticed when I came back to pick up my ring that the customer in front of me bought a gold setting, and hers was wrapped in a pretty little Disney box. She did not ask for any special box, that's just what they put it in. Mine was a less expensive sterling silver setting, and they just put it in a plain white cardboard ring box. I guess you get a nice box if you spend more money. It doesn't really matter, but it was kind of a let down after I saw the other lady's cute WDW box, I was looking forward to having my own cute little WDW box and didn't get one.


----------



## MissMichelle

theparsons said:


> When you have it set, just be sure to let the jeweler know that it's for a young, growing girl.   He can then guide you to settings that will be easily upsized.   Some designs make this impossible or difficult to do.....for instance bands with design on the band, you'll never be able to upsize properly....thin bands can be difficult to upsize also.   Then when she's outgrown it she can keep the same setting that she's grown to love (and has the memories of a stepmom who loved her enough to steal it, lol).



Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely remember that when I bring it. I have to be real careful when I sneak it out of her room---hopefully she won't be looking for it---I'd hate to have to tell her I took it and ruin the surprise which would be better then the panic attack she'll have if it is truly missing!


----------



## Hedy

How much are the Mickey cages?


----------



## TMB1203

I have two DS who probably won't want to pick out pearls...I guess I'm on my own with this one. I can't wait to see the settings in person!


----------



## lyzziesmom

Hedy said:


> How much are the Mickey cages?



There are Mickey cages? When I was at the Japan pavillion a couple weeks ago, I didn't see any settings that had Mickey on them. Maybe they are at DTD? I would be interested in seeing what they look like. I love jewelry that has a subtle Mickey on it!


----------



## MrsToad

TMB1203 said:


> I have two DS who probably won't want to pick out pearls...I guess I'm on my own with this one. I can't wait to see the settings in person!



I used to have pick-a-pearl parties at home years ago - my DS, between 7 and 13 I'd say during those parties, LOVED to pick out the oysters and then poke around inside to find the pearls!  You never know...


----------



## lyzziesmom

MrsToad said:


> I used to have pick-a-pearl parties at home years ago - my DS, between 7 and 13 I'd say during those parties, LOVED to pick out the oysters and then poke around inside to find the pearls!  You never know...



Oh yeah, the prying open and digging the pearl out part was pretty gross. I imagine that would be right up a boy's alley!


----------



## TMB1203

hmmm..perhaps they will be interested.  
Do they open the oysters or can we?  One of the pictures in this thread showed the CM opening the oyster.

I'm hoping they wash the pearl before they set it ?


----------



## Hedy

lyzziesmom said:


> There are Mickey cages? When I was at the Japan pavillion a couple weeks ago, I didn't see any settings that had Mickey on them. Maybe they are at DTD? I would be interested in seeing what they look like. I love jewelry that has a subtle Mickey on it!



I know people got them on DCL, so I presumed they'd have them at WDW.


----------



## Echo queen

Great tread loved reading and looking at the photos.  I plan to do this next week.


----------



## mum of two pirates

It came in a box with a can with the oyster in the can. DH got it for me for my birthday on the cruise. I think it was $29.99 or maybe $39.99. I love it and wear it all the time. After seeing the other choices at the world, No way would I trade mickey. I would like to get the miney one also thoe. She was just like mickey but had a red bow inbetween the ears. I have never even taken a pic. of it. I would have to figure out how to post one here, by uploading it to the dis sight and all but might work on it. Mum


----------



## RoyalRoseBlue

Disneyholic said:


> Locations
> 
> EPCOT - Japan - inside store
> DTD
> Typhoon Lagoon - I think it was near the shark tank
> Beach Club - on the Boardwalk
> AK



CBR also had them too! I kept eyeing them up at work everyday.


----------



## TMB1203

mum of two pirates said:


> It came in a box with a can with the oyster in the can. DH got it for me for my birthday on the cruise. I think it was $29.99 or maybe $39.99. I love it and wear it all the time. After seeing the other choices at the world, No way would I trade mickey. I would like to get the miney one also thoe. She was just like mickey but had a red bow inbetween the ears. I have never even taken a pic. of it. I would have to figure out how to post one here, by uploading it to the dis sight and all but might work on it. Mum



Hmmm..yet another reason to get my husband to go on a DC.


----------



## Boogiemonster

just subscribing


----------



## Granite State Heidi

TMB1203 said:


> I have two DS who probably won't want to pick out pearls...I guess I'm on my own with this one. I can't wait to see the settings in person!




Have each DS pick an oyster.  Then you can have something made from each pearl, and the boys will have been part of it.


----------



## Granite State Heidi

HeyIt'sMe said:


> This is from 2003. It is 7 1/4 MM and we had the mount added when we bought the pearl. The push pin is for size comparison.




I LOVE this!!  Plain and simple, and yet somehow elegant!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granite State Heidi

Daxx said:


> Two questions ...
> 
> 1.  Has anyone used their pearl as a charm on a charm bracelet?
> 
> 2.  Is it true that they "pre-load" the oysters w/the pearls?  I thought I read/heard that the oysters were dead and they opened them up and placed the pearls inside them.  Anyone have any idea if this is true or not?



It is my understanding that the oysters are "seeded".  They are then xrayed to ensure that a pearl is inside.  I don't think they are "pre-loaded".  

Also, by the time the oyster gets to the tank, it is dead.  There is no "oyster killing" going on at Disney!  LOL.


----------



## Aquagirl

newholidayx2 said:


> it does come in a small box
> 
> Im wearing a dolphin w/the pearl I picked out in Aug. Going back 7 wks from today and have the dolphin encounter booked on my 50th birthday




Where did you get the dolphin setting?  Can you please post a pic???  I leave in 3 days and study dolphins, so this would be perfect!!!


----------



## girlsx4

Here are our pearls........
They ranged in price from $9.50-$19.50(I think)


----------



## loveladyntramp

The pearls are beautiful and this thread is great.  I am so glad that I found it.  I was trying to come up with something special for my daughter on our April 08 trip.  My DH and I are going to do the KTTK tour.  My DD12's birthstone is pearl, this is perfect.  I just hope I can keep it a surprise until then. 

Does anyone know if there is a Mickey setting?  That would be too cool.


----------



## TMB1203

Granite State Heidi said:


> Have each DS pick an oyster.  Then you can have something made from each pearl, and the boys will have been part of it.



Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## KLAIT

Bringing back to top for more pictures!


----------



## JRLINK3

Bumpity, bumpity boo!  Just subscribing!  Great thread btw!


----------



## sbakersub

I'd never heard of this option, and now my 16yo DD and her BFF are soooo looking forward to doing this at Epcot next week.  I'll check in and post once we're back.


----------



## hddanis

Thanks for the thread. I think I'm going to do this with my girls in January. I love both the crab and lizard settings for me   It will be tough to choose just one. Also, thanks for the tip on picking it out in Japan and having it set in DTD. Hopefully our schedule will permit that.


----------



## k_reile

We just got back on 09/29 and I did the pick a pearl in Japan on 09/27. It was pretty cool but I tried to pick a really ugly on because that is what I heard to find a rare one ( I wanted a black pearl). It was hard because they all were ugly but I ended up with a 7 1/4 mm white pearl. DH thought it was a pretty cool thing to watch also. We ended up picking a ring setting for it since I would probably wear it more often than a necklace. But the necklace choices were pretty too. We had it set in the Japan pavillion. It looks really nice and DH was impressed...he thought it was going to be fake. I'm really happy with it and I would do it again the next time we go....whenever that is...hopefully it will still be there.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!


----------



## quiltymom

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!



Oooh - I love this setting!


----------



## SNOWHITE7

I got these pearls in Japan at Epcot in 2004.  My son picked one for me (on the right) and I picked the other one to take home to my mum, it has her birth stone set above the pearl and she loved it.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I got mine in DTD a few years ago. I had it made into a necklace with a cz and I wear it alot. I can't remember the size of the pearl anymore. 

I didn't know they were in Epcot too. I'll be adding that to my list of things to buy. :


----------



## Juniortrooper

Hi,
I'm so happy I'm finding all of the posts I read awhile back but forgot to subscribe to!  I'd love to see more pictures of the settings!
Amy

(we leave 7 weeks from today!)


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!



B-E-A-U-TEE-FUL!!!!!


----------



## loveladyntramp

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!



Absolutely beautiful!!!!!  I am definitely taking DD12 when we go in April.  Pearl is her birthstone.

I noticed that your b'day is in a few days.  Have a great day.  I was "old" yesterday.   for October babies!


----------



## lyzziesmom

loveladyntramp said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!!  I am definitely taking DD12 when we go in April.  Pearl is her birthstone.
> 
> I noticed that your b'day is in a few days.  Have a great day.  I was "old" yesterday.   for October babies!



Thank you, and thank you! Happy late birthday to you... isn't it a "fun" time?


----------



## JRLINK3

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!




This is my favorite setting this far!!!  It is so elegant!  That is such an awesome price too!  Sold!


----------



## JRLINK3

Anyone have any new settings that they would like to share?


----------



## jayhjay

JRLINK3 said:


> Anyone have any new settings that they would like to share?



I have one but I am running out the door. I'll post later on today with pics and my review of the BC pick a pearl... JJ


----------



## mom2mykids

JRLINK3 said:


> Anyone have any new settings that they would like to share?



When DS (10) gets home from school I'll take a picture of his necklace he had made at DTD.  Its a gecko.  DD has a dolphin and I have earrings.  I'll take pics of those too.

DH is a sucker for this type of thing, LOL.  His plan was to try to get 2 pearls close to the same size and color to make mommy earrings as a thank you for the wonderful trip planning I did.

He suggested to the kids to pick oysters that are fat towards the back, allows more room to create a bigger pearl.  I can't remember the sizes but they are all a nice size.

When I was little my family went to sea world.  They use to have ladies dive down to the bottom of this large tank and get the oysters.  They had floating buckets attached to them and would walk the rope to bring the bucket down to them.  It was really neat.


----------



## Mom2Evie

Each pearl is $14.80 to select the oyster. My pendant is small, yellow gold and has a small birthstone at the top. It was about $25. My daughter got a larger silver butterfly pendant for $22. The cages were somewhere around $25, but I don't remember for sure.

DD (6) picked the oysters for both of us.  Atsuko opened the oyster and then got it to "reveal it's hidden treasure".  She explained the average size of the pearl & talked about the formation.  She measured it, placed it in a bowl of salt so it could be easily seen.  Both mine & DD's were 6 3/4mm.  DDs was a creamy white color and mine was a beautiful champagne color.  BFFs was over 7mm, so Atsuko beat the drum & chanted a song in Japanese.  

When we arrived, there was no one at the counter.  When we were finished, there were at least 20 people crowded around to watch.  Atsuko cleaned the pearl and passed it to another CM to help us select out settings.  DD picked the larger butterfly setting.  They had one that was slightly smaller, slightly cheaper ($17) and I thought much prettier.  DD disagreed and we got the larger one.  

My DD loved the whole experience & ritual of it.  We now have souveniers that we can keep for many, many years.  It doesn't involve stuffing, fur or a t-shirt that she'll outgrow.


----------



## elgerber

I should have gone to Japan. I was just looking at the Beach Club and asked to see the more inexpensive simple settings, and she pulled out settings that were starting at around $90!


----------



## solferino

elgerber said:


> I should have gone to Japan. I was just looking at the Beach Club and asked to see the more inexpensive simple settings, and she pulled out settings that were starting at around $90!



Similar situation at the DTD booth.  The prices of the settings really turned me off to doing one. I do like how the booth in Japan seems to do the openings with a bit of fanfare involved, and that kind of makes it seem more worthwhile to me.


----------



## Mickeysangel49

I must respectfully disagree with the poster who said the oysters are seeded with pearls ahead of time and that they are dyed - although I can't speak for the oysters in Japan, I had an extended conversation with one of the women at the Pearl Factory in DTD, who told me they are not pre-seeded with pearls, but they are seeded with sand. She mentioned Wish Pearl by name in talking about companies that do pre-seed with pearls.  The pearls are not removed from the oyster (ie: to dye them) until the customer picks it.  She said they do sometimes open one without a pearl and that customer gets another oyster.  
      I had done this in Epcot 17 years ago and never did anything with the pearl - I brought it with me and they set it with one of the ones I got this this time. (Now this was in DTD, but I don't see why Japan wouldn't do it as well.)

I'm sure it's been said before on this thread, but the location at DTD has MANY more settings (and many more beautiful!) than Japan or the Beach Club. My sister and I were just there in early September, and we did it both in Japan and DTD. 

The one I got 17 years ago was a 6.5mm yellow pearl, this trip, in Japan I got a 7.25mm white one, and at DTD I got an 8mm black pearl. I put the two light pearls in a yg ring and the black pearl put in a yg pendant.  These were both a bit more expensive b/c they are yellow gold and also b/c there are two pearls in the ring, but they had settings that were inexpensive as well. They are just beautiful and I love wearing them. (I had both of these done in DTD)

Here's a pic of what I had done:






__________________


----------



## Graciesmom77

Any tips on getting the black pearl? The  color of the shell or anything. I would die of happiness to get a black pearl.   (maybe my love of Captain Jack is turing to an obsession! )  

Seriously, my favorite color is black and I think the black pearls are soooooo beautiful!


----------



## quiltymom

Here are some photos of our experience on Saturday.  I was amazed at just how fast they open the oysters and get the pearl out.  It took less than a minute, I believe.  Our pearl was 7 1/4 mm with a pink tint.

*Here is the counter





This is the oyster my kids picked out





Watching the process










Just opened





The pearl










Measuring it





Showing it off










In the bag*





*The setting. * (I'll try to take a better photo later once I figure out how to get to the macro setting on my new camera!)  It cost $17.00 and had a small clear stone chip in it.  I purchased the chain from AC Moore after I returned home.


----------



## jayhjay

After reading all your pick a pearl reports, I decided to try this when we went to WDW earlier this month.  Our trip overlapped our anniversary so I thought this would make a great gift and souvenir. 

Before buying I checked out the stands at Japan, BC, and DTD.  Both the Beach Club and DTD were run by the same company, Pearl Factory.  Their process and selection is a bit different from Japan. Here are my observations in case you are interested:

The Pearl Factory is a Hawaiian company.  They sell both a large selection of ready-made pearl jewelry, as well as the pick a pearl settings.  The stands had 4-5 large display cases of premade jewelry ranging from very fancy, large black and gold pearls to more standard sizes.  They also had some mother of pearl and plumeria (a Hawaiian flower) designs.  They also carry a huge selection of pick-a-pearl settings (she told me over 300) that they don't have in cases.

In comparison, I believe Japan sells only the pick-a-pearl jewelry (versus premade).  They have one display case with about 1/3 silver settings, 1/3 white gold and tin, and 1/3 yellow gold.  They had more oysters to choose from though (2 large tanks).

I specifically wanted a white gold ring and they selection at Japan was minimal so I decided on the Pearl Factory. I bought from the BC as we were staying there and the woman working there, Vicki, was very friendly and helpful during all my pre-buying "visits".  I narrowed it down between a premade ring I really liked and a pick-a-pearl setting.  Vicki was great and held them both for me until DH could come and look.  In the end DH and I both decided we liked the pick a pearl setting better. They had multiple ring sizes. Here are some pics of my experience:

The pearl stand





Picking my oyster (you do it yourself here)





Tapping my oyster and saying "Aloha" (their little ritual)





There it is! Isn't it pretty! (7 mm, slightly pink)





Cleaning it off





Finished product! It is a white gold ring with plumeria flowers around the outside.  





And a close up





Overall it was a great experience. Picking my own pearl made it even more special.  I have nothing but great things to say about Vicki and the Pearl Factory so I would definitely recommend taking a look there as well as Japan if you are looking.


----------



## Daxx

jayhjay -- I love, love, love your plumeria ring!!!!  It is right up my alley!  Do you mind if I ask you the cost?  If you don't want to post it, just send me a PM!  Thanks a million!!  I'm def. going to do this in Jan!


----------



## jayhjay

Daxx said:


> jayhjay -- I love, love, love your plumeria ring!!!!  It is right up my alley!  Do you mind if I ask you the cost?  If you don't want to post it, just send me a PM!  Thanks a million!!  I'm def. going to do this in Jan!



Thanks! I was so happy with the way it came out. And I like that it is unique looking.  

The whole thing (ring, pearl, tax) came out to $250.  As I said, it is white gold, not silver.  A bit on the pricey side but it was a special occasion.  Glad you liked it! 

P.S FWIW, the woman at the Pearl Factory cautioned against silver settings b/c the polish you use if it tarnishes will damage the pearl. So if you have a silver setting, be extra careful when you clean it.


----------



## Simba's Mom

jayhjay, thanks so much for telling me Vicki's name.  She's the same one who helped us, and I agree-she's so nice!  I think I already posted about my ring, but it's not nearly as lovely as yours.  I love that setting!


----------



## fakereadhed

jayhjay said:


> P.S FWIW, the woman at the Pearl Factory cautioned against silver settings b/c the polish you use if it tarnishes will damage the pearl. So if you have a silver setting, be extra careful when you clean it.



This is very true. 

I love your ring. It is absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## mom2mykids

I know I said I'd post pics but DS came home from school sick today so tomorrow!  I wish I had thought to take pics of our experience!


----------



## Sandy321

Mom2Evie said:


> Each pearl is $14.80 to select the oyster. My pendant is small, yellow gold and has a small birthstone at the top. It was about $25. My daughter got a larger silver butterfly pendant for $22. The cages were somewhere around $25, but I don't remember for sure.
> 
> DD (6) picked the oysters for both of us.  Atsuko opened the oyster and then got it to "reveal it's hidden treasure".  She explained the average size of the pearl & talked about the formation.  She measured it, placed it in a bowl of salt so it could be easily seen.  Both mine & DD's were 6 3/4mm.  DDs was a creamy white color and mine was a beautiful champagne color.  BFFs was over 7mm, so Atsuko beat the drum & chanted a song in Japanese.
> 
> When we arrived, there was no one at the counter.  When we were finished, there were at least 20 people crowded around to watch.  Atsuko cleaned the pearl and passed it to another CM to help us select out settings.  DD picked the larger butterfly setting.  They had one that was slightly smaller, slightly cheaper ($17) and I thought much prettier.  DD disagreed and we got the larger one.
> 
> My DD loved the whole experience & ritual of it.  We now have souveniers that we can keep for many, many years.  It doesn't involve stuffing, fur or a t-shirt that she'll outgrow.



Great Pictures - dd picked her pearl, then wanted to go to DTD to look at the settings there - they told her they would use a pearl to put in one of their settings - she almost picked the Dolphin, but wanted to go back to Japan...

She decided on the gold setting that's in one of your pictures - she picked the pink (saphire?) for October...


----------



## jayhjay

Graciesmom77 said:


> Any tips on getting the black pearl? The  color of the shell or anything. I would die of happiness to get a black pearl.   (maybe my love of Captain Jack is turing to an obsession! )
> 
> Seriously, my favorite color is black and I think the black pearls are soooooo beautiful!



If you are sold on the idea of a black pearl, why not go to the pearl factory. They have tons of them preset. Of course you don't get the experience of choosing your own, but given how rare they are, I'd think the chances are slim of getting on on your own.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Sandy321 said:


> She decided on the gold setting that's in one of your pictures - she picked the pink (saphire?) for October...



_(Pssst... Sapphire is blue, for September. The pink October stone is rose quartz - October's "genuine" birthstone is Opal but good opals are pricey so the rose quartz is often used instead.)_ It's a very pretty color, I bet with the pearl it's beautiful and something that will look good on her at any age.


----------



## mom2mykids

Finally I have some time to post these!  All of these are from DTD

DS's Gecko, is was about $75 total, pearl, gecko and necklace.  He used his own Disney Dollars





DD's Dolphin was about $45 for pearl and setting.





My earrings, they were close to $60 pearls and setting


----------



## loveladyntramp

mom2mykids said:


> Finally I have some time to post these!  All of these are from DTD
> 
> DS's Gecko, is was about $75 total, pearl, gecko and necklace.  He used his own Disney Dollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Dolphin was about $45 for pearl and setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earrings, they were close to $60 pearls and setting



These are beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.  I am surprising my DD12 when we go in April.  I was looking for something just for her, this is perfect.    Pearl is her birthstone.


----------



## maskw03

Thanks for sharing all the info and pictures. We'll be there in 3days and I can't wait to do this. Can someone please share a picture of their birthstone/pearl setting? I'm hoping to find something like that with a garnet since I don't have anything jewelry with my birthstone and this would be part of my birthday gift for this coming yr.

Love all the pictures and info, keep them coming!


----------



## TiggerAllie

We have a pearl from a past trip that hasn't been set (or drilled or anything).

Do you think we could get it set at Disney? Would we have a better chance of getting the previous one set if we also picked a new oyster at the same time and had that set as well?

Is DTD the only place that has the AP discount, or does Japan as well?

Thanks for answering all my questions!


----------



## mom2mykids

I forgot to mention that at the DTD place (which is a kiosk type of both and not an actual store with doors, LOL, it's near the water close by the big pin trading place/store)

OK so what I was going to say it that the jewlery came with warranties.  The address was right on the receipts.  
I'll attempt to post a pic of the bag:


----------



## rgrgirl

I have seen the Pick A Pearl many times but never did it.  After seeing and reading all this, I am going to have to do on my next trip.  Luckily after reading this I know to save some disney dollars for it.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'm not a jewelry person, like my mother, but I'd love to pick one out for each of my DD's and myself.  I'd like to bring a chain down in advance but I have no experience in buying them.  What should I look for?


----------



## Candid

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'm not a jewelry person, like my mother, but I'd love to pick one out for each of my DD's and myself.  I'd like to bring a chain down in advance but I have no experience in buying them.  What should I look for?




I don't know if it was just luck but DH recommends looking for an oyster that is "fat".  His theory is that the fatter the oyster, the bigger the pearl.  I tried his theory and got a 7 3/4 mm one which I had set in a cage.  I had picked 2 others before at the DTD kiosk and got two 6 1/4 ones that I had made into earrings.  Of the two sites I greatly recommend the one at Japan in Epcot!  The girls there were soooo nice and friendly and went out of their way to make a really big fuss for the little ones that picked a pearl and made jokes with one guy that didn't have a very big one, lol!


----------



## disneyokw

I buy my pearls from Chris (Christine) at the Pearl Factory at Downtown Disney (next to the Marina - kind of by the Rainforest Cafe).  For the past seven years on trips I go to say hi to Chris.  Several times I have purchased.  I had two rings set that were drilled and glued.  I also bought several pearl necklaces.  She is very nice and my mother and I always spend time talking to her.  [Right now Chris is working on Sun, Mon and Tues].  

One time I did buy pearls at the Pearl Factory at Typhoon Lagoon and another time I bought a lovely earring and necklace set for my mother at Sea World.


----------



## bc_butterfly

This is exactly why the DIS is so awesome.  I had no idea about this but now I am so excited to do it   I think I am going to get a necklace as a keepsake and get one for my mom as well as a thank you, since she is paying for  our trip.  Squeal 10 more weeks!


----------



## fakereadhed

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'm not a jewelry person, like my mother, but I'd love to pick one out for each of my DD's and myself.  I'd like to bring a chain down in advance but I have no experience in buying them.  What should I look for?



Figure out what length you want: 16in,18in,or 20in. They have nice ones(not a great selection though)in silver and gold at Walmart and Kmart. You can also try Kohls, JCPenny, and other dept stores. Or just buy one when you are there. I heard a lot of neg. about the quality of the chains, but we bought a delicate looking one in sterling silver for DD and it has held up just fine.


----------



## kkproulx

Here are my pics from October 18, 2007.  My DD and I both chose oysters.  I got a white 7 1/2 mm, which I put in a setting with a single diamond and fine silver 18" necklace.  DD chose one with a 7 3/4 mm white pearl inside.  She brags to me that hers is bigger!  We didn't put hers into a setting we have it sitting in a clam shell that we had at a restaurant there until we go back and she puts it into a setting.  It was fun and we actually got right in before they had to start calling numbers.  A girl ahead of us chose an oyster that had twins inside and she made a beautiful earring set and then went back and chose one with a dark blue pearl in it!  It was absolutely gorgeous.  I don't think there was one under 7mm the entire time we were there.  One lady got an 8 mm!!  It is fun!


----------



## landryfam

your daughter is precious 
I really like your setting...would you mine sharing the cost of the setting and necklace??


----------



## kkproulx

Thank you!  My DD loves her picture taken!  She thought she was pretty cool that day.  Plus her daddy can speak Japanese from being stationed there for 12 years, she thought that was cool too!

I believe the setting was $39 and then the necklace was around $60.  Something around there because the total was $106.50.  I like very fine jewelry so I seen that necklace and had to have it.

We will take my DDs back when we go back and have hers made into something.  Seeing those dolphin settings, I wish we would have looked a little harder when we got hers.


----------



## Cinders Mum

Our DD did this for the first time this Oct, and she is truly hooked, much to her Daddy's horror.

She picked her oyster and inside was an 8 1/4mm pearl which was set in a 14K gold cage with the chain included.  Pearl was $14.99 plus $110 for the chain and setting (couldn't get the smaller cage due to size of the pearl) so all told was $125.00.  Pricier than her Daddy hoped, but it is stunning, and DD is in love with it.  It is now being classed very much as a special occassion piece, and an extra special Daddy- Daughter gift.

Next visit though I think is coming out of her Disney Dollars LOL

Val
xx


----------



## Pirate's Princess

quiltymom said:


>




I find it so funny they always use the kitty bowl to wash it off.  I have the exact same one that I bought at Marshalls.  Hehe, I just like that we both have it!


----------



## TiggerAllie

kkproulx said:


> We will take my DDs back when we go back and have hers made into something.  Seeing those dolphin settings, I wish we would have looked a little harder when we got hers.



So... if you have a pearl from a previous trip, can you bring it to buy a setting and have it set? Do you have to have the receipt from the pearl purchase? We have a previously purchased pearl I'd love to have set this trip! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyctorres

bump


----------



## mom2mykids

TiggerAllie said:


> So... if you have a pearl from a previous trip, can you bring it to buy a setting and have it set? Do you have to have the receipt from the pearl purchase? We have a previously purchased pearl I'd love to have set this trip!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't have the answer but here is the number to the DTD location: 407-827-0966


----------



## Bella34

mom2mykids said:


> Finally I have some time to post these!  All of these are from DTD
> 
> DS's Gecko, is was about $75 total, pearl, gecko and necklace.  He used his own Disney Dollars




Does anyone know if you can get a necklace similar to this one at the place in Japan?  My DD11 is not a "girly girly" but I think she would like something like this black one.

We leave next Wed & are soooo excited!!!   Thanks for the help!


----------



## kabbie

Picking a pearl is amazingly addictive!  I now have added to do my must-do list for future Disney trips.  Here are my pics of my first pick a pearl trip this Sept.  I followed the tip on this thread to pick the hairest and ugliest oyster and got a silver blue pearl.  My pearl is 6 3/4...small, but I am pleased with the color.  I chose the silver cage setting and bought a silver chain here at home.


----------



## mla973

I just read all 16 pages!!! Thanks for all the photos. I've gone to the store in Japan to watch for years, but have never purchased. I think I'm going to try it on our next trip. I'd love a neckace/pendant with my birthstone.


----------



## Liberty Belle

TMB1203 said:


> I have two DS who probably won't want to pick out pearls...I guess I'm on my own with this one. I can't wait to see the settings in person!



My ds (12 at the time) picked out a pearl.  He's 14 now and a very manly guy.  Yours' just might want to try it.


----------



## mom2taylorandemily

kabbie said:


> Picking a pearl is amazingly addictive!  I now have added to do my must-do list for future Disney trips.  Here are my pics of my first pick a pearl trip this Sept.  I followed the tip on this thread to pick the hairest and ugliest oyster and got a silver blue pearl.  My pearl is 6 3/4...small, but I am pleased with the color.  I chose the silver cage setting and bought a silver chain here at home.



Your pendant is gorgeous, this is just what I'm looking for, for me and 2 DDs.  If you don't mind my asking, how much was the cage setting.


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

I have not found the answer to this but I was not able to read all the posts. Do you have to get a setting if you get the pearl? My SIL makes jewelry and I would love to bring her home a pearl so she can set it herself.


----------



## Mickeysangel49

GOOFY4DONALD said:


> I have not found the answer to this but I was not able to read all the posts. Do you have to get a setting if you get the pearl? My SIL makes jewelry and I would love to bring her home a pearl so she can set it herself.



No, you are under no obligation to buy a setting.  When I did this the first time I went to WDW 17 yrs ago I didn't get it set.  In fact, I brought it back with me this time and they set it with the new one I got this trip!  Of course they make their money on the settings so they'll try to show you what they have, but just tell them you want the pearl itself and you'll be all set!  Good luck!


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Mickeysangel49 said:


> No, you are under no obligation to buy a setting.  When I did this the first time I went to WDW 17 yrs ago I didn't get it set.  In fact, I brought it back with me this time and they set it with the new one I got this trip!  Of course they make their money on the settings so they'll try to show you what they have, but just tell them you want the pearl itself and you'll be all set!  Good luck!


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## kabbie

mom2taylorandemily said:


> Your pendant is gorgeous, this is just what I'm looking for, for me and 2 DDs.  If you don't mind my asking, how much was the cage setting.



Thank you! I believe it was about $18.


----------



## ksloane

HeyIt'sMe said:


> This is from 2003. It is 7 1/4 MM and we had the mount added when we bought the pearl. The push pin is for size comparison.



I've not gotten through the entire thread so the answer may be later, but do you remember how much it cost to have this simple setting. Both me and my  16 year old dd prefer small simple jewelry (except her god-awful earrings  ) and I'm thinking we might do matching necklaces....


----------



## ksloane

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!



I LOVE  this!!  And that's a great price!!  How am I ever going to decide between a necklace, ring, or earrings?


----------



## Rustysmom

Aw, I'm so sad.  I finally decided to do this and stopped at the stand near the BC the morning that we were leaving, but there was only 1 lady working and she had a customer that was taking forever deciding on a setting.  I had my little oyster in the bowl waiting, but I had to put it back because it was getting late and I couldn't wait for that other customer to make up her mind.  DS wanted the see the arcade and get ice cream from Beaches and Cream before we had to take the M.E. bus and I didn't want to disappoint him.  DH was going to get it for me for our 15th wedding anniversary present, which was the next day, so I ended up getting nothing.


----------



## mom2mykids

Rustysmom said:


> Aw, I'm so sad.  I finally decided to do this and stopped at the stand near the BC the morning that we were leaving, but there was only 1 lady working and she had a customer that was taking forever deciding on a setting.  I had my little oyster in the bowl waiting, but I had to put it back because it was getting late and I couldn't wait for that other customer to make up her mind.  DS wanted the see the arcade and get ice cream from Beaches and Cream before we had to take the M.E. bus and I didn't want to disappoint him.  DH was going to get it for me for our 15th wedding anniversary present, which was the next day, so I ended up getting nothing.



AWWWW, tell DH you still want it and when can you go back and get it!  LOL  We have our 15th ann in May 08 and my 40th   b-day in July so we are talking about doing something....me I want to go back to Disney child free!!  LOL


----------



## dis-happy

bumping for quick reference..

we are at BWV this week and I plan to PICK A PEARL!!!!  It's going to be my push present for our 8 week old baby.


----------



## lyzziesmom

I'm sorry, but what is a "push present?" Is it what it sounds like -- something you buy yourself to celebrate having pushed out a baby? I've never heard of such a thing! Is this something new?


----------



## PhotobearSam

Some of these are really nice...


----------



## PhotobearSam

At Typhoon Lagoon, they also had some pearl jewelery already made that you could buy. Do the other places have this too?


----------



## Eeyore's Pal

I've been to the BC, DTD and TL locations, and all had a very nice selection of premade jewelry.  I bought my DD a beautiful 14K gold ring with a pearl, a blue topaz, and a tiny diamond.


----------



## curiouser

I mostly skimmed this thread, but I didn't see my setting, so I wanted to share for those who are interested. I did the pick-a-pearl in Japan back in April. My oyster had twins, but interestingly enough, the twins were exactly the same size, which they said was pretty rare. It's a shame I don't wear earrings! 

I picked this setting and I am so pleased. The pearls are just beautiful! I want to say the whole thing was around $60, but I didn't buy a chain since I had one at home.


----------



## Mickeysangel49

PhotobearSam said:


> Some of these are really nice...



Only "some" of them? !!!!

   

sorry - couldn't resist!!!


----------



## mtpalmer

I am so excited.  I just went to a pick a pearl party and it was so much fun.  I ended up opening 3 oysters.  I can not wait to get to Disney and open my oyster.  Does anyone know if they have charms for charm braclets?  I bought a charm bracelet at the party and would love to add more.


----------



## PhotobearSam

Mickeysangel49 said:


> Only "some" of them? !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - couldn't resist!!!





Funny....Really Funny


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

So glad I found this post!!!  I know what I want for my 10th anniversary present next year!


----------



## mom2mykids

mtpalmer said:


> I am so excited.  I just went to a pick a pearl party and it was so much fun.  I ended up opening 3 oysters.  I can not wait to get to Disney and open my oyster.  Does anyone know if they have charms for charm braclets?  I bought a charm bracelet at the party and would love to add more.



So what is a Pick a Pearl party?  Other than what it sounds I mean, LOL.  I think this would be a neat thing to do.


----------



## mtpalmer

The company is Vantel Pearls, a friend of my mines mother does them.  You invite friends over and you can pick from saltwater or freshwater oysters, you pick one and she opens them in front of you, then you can pick from a catalog of settings to put your pearl in or just keep your pearl.  She measures them and according to their size and color she will tell you how much the pearl is worth.  If you buy a pearl and choose their settings the pearl is 8.99 if you just buy the pearl it is 20.  The have alot of settings to choose from and she had a display case with quite a few of them.  My friend is obsessed so she is her own display case. LOL.  It was alot of fun watching everyone pick out their oysters and to see what new "babies" everyone has and what settings they choose.  Several of the people at the party got twins and good size pearls.  My jewelry comes in Dec 1st I will have to post pics of them. You can also purchase pre set jewelry.  It was alot of fun.  If your interested you may send me a message and I can get more info.


----------



## mkmommy

Sorry if this has been asked, but I don't have time to read 18 pages, how long would you have to leave the peal to get a simple setting done? I am planning on only going to Epcot on my last day and was hoping to get this done, but if you have to leave it overnight I will have to wait until another trip.

Thank you


----------



## mom2mykids

mkmommy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I don't have time to read 18 pages, how long would you have to leave the peal to get a simple setting done? I am planning on only going to Epcot on my last day and was hoping to get this done, but if you have to leave it overnight I will have to wait until another trip.
> 
> Thank you



They did ours while we waited, a pair of earrings and 2 necklaces, this was at DTD


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

mkmommy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I don't have time to read 18 pages, how long would you have to leave the peal to get a simple setting done? I am planning on only going to Epcot on my last day and was hoping to get this done, but if you have to leave it overnight I will have to wait until another trip.
> 
> Thank you



Takes about an hour on average.


----------



## FyreFli64

Yes, when we were there in in September, they told us to come back in an hour.


----------



## mom2mykids

FyreFli64 said:


> Yes, when we were there in in September, they told us to come back in an hour.



We didn't do it at Epcot so that must have been why it was so quick.  DTD wasn't very crowded when we were there.  I can't remember the exact time but it was less than an hour.  But even still an hour isn't long to wait, no matter where you have it done I am sure you will enjoy the experience and your jewelry!


----------



## quiltymom

In October we had to wait 1/2 hour, and that was during a busy F&W festival weekend.


----------



## lighttech

I just got back from my trip guilty: already trying to figure out how many years till I can go back) and I picked a pearl!  It was my big treat and my only souvenier from the trip, but it was definitely worth it.  My son helped me pick out the oyster, and we got a good one... it was 7 1/2 mm.  We did it at Japan in WS which definitely made it fun, they did a whole little drum ceremony and showed off my pearl to the crowd.  I got it set there too in a simple cage and I love it.  It was our last night, and a great topper to the trip.  I had to go to a convention for work the next 2 days, and I wore it everywhere and showed it off.

I'll try to post pics later, but I just wanted to chime in and say thanks to the OP and everyone.  I never would have found the place on my own.


----------



## DiznEeyore

mom2mykids said:


> We didn't do it at Epcot so that must have been why it was so quick.  DTD wasn't very crowded when we were there.  I can't remember the exact time but it was less than an hour.  But even still an hour isn't long to wait, no matter where you have it done I am sure you will enjoy the experience and your jewelry!



We had mine done at DTD ... they did it while we waited.  We were told to let it set for 24 hours before wearing, but it only took about 15 minutes.


----------



## Priorityonecb

We plan to surprise our girls with doing this before our meal at Teppan Edo.  That way they can do the setting while we are enjoying our meal!! Yay!! I cannot wait!


----------



## Priorityonecb

My teenage daughter has been wanting a Kabbalah ring, has anyone seen this style for mounting?  Thanks!


----------



## Pirate's Princess

What is a kabbalah ring setting?


----------



## mom2mykids

Priorityonecb said:


> My teenage daughter has been wanting a Kabbalah ring, has anyone seen this style for mounting?  Thanks!



Do you mean the religion that all the celebs are getting into.  All I know is that they wear a red string around their wrist.  Or do you mean the Irish Claddah (I'm sure my spelling is wrong!)


----------



## Priorityonecb

The Irish one...it has two hands, a crown, a heart I think.


----------



## Priorityonecb

Sorry...Claddagh!! LOL Kabbalah!


----------



## mom2mykids

Priorityonecb said:


> Sorry...Claddagh!! LOL Kabbalah!



LOL, I thought it was the Irish one but you never know, LOL 
That would be really pretty.  I can't recall if they had that or not.  Sorry.


----------



## KimAshton

I am definitely going to do this next week when I am in disney for my own birthday present. I cannot choose between the ring or necklace. It's going to drive me nuts for the next few days.


----------



## mom2mykids

KimAshton said:


> I am definitely going to do this next week when I am in disney for my own birthday present. I cannot choose between the ring or necklace. It's going to drive me nuts for the next few days.



Once you are there and see your pearl maybe it will help you decide.  Have fun and don't forget to post a picture when you get back!


----------



## CinderellasSister

So who has the better settings?  DTD or Epcot?  I know I'm not going to want to go back and forth trying to decide.  I like the little gecko I've seen in the pictures on this thread, but do either places have a Mickey or any type of Disney setting?  Something like that would be my first choice.


----------



## DivaOstrich

CinderellasSister,

     I will definitely say EPCOT!!  That does depend though on whether you were wanting silver or gold.  I was sooooo bummed on my last trip b/c I really wanted to pick pearl.  Story....

     When we were at the Japan pavillion at Epcot it was pretty busy around the pearl station, but I was enjoying looking at all of the settings.  We had were nearing the end of our energy that day with our kids and the heat so I decided to wait until DTD to pick a pearl.

      What a let-down though, b/c they only had three sterling silver settings and neither of which I was impressed with or willing to spend the money on.  They had a lot of cute gold settings starting at what seemed an average off $200!!!!  I was not planning on spending more than $50-$60 total and ended up not getting a pearl.

       I ordered one a wish pearl kit online with a lucky cat pendant when I got home and wear it all of the time!!  Next time I will make sure to pick my pearl at Japan!!!  They had a ton of cute settings in silver at very reasonable prices.

      Just my 2 cents.  Happy pearling!!!  I love to read the posts!!!

--Missy


----------



## Pirate's Princess

DivaOstrich said:


> I ordered one a wish pearl kit online with a lucky cat pendant when I got home and wear it all of the time!!  Next time I will make sure to pick my pearl at Japan!!!  They had a ton of cute settings in silver at very reasonable prices.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.  Happy pearling!!!  I love to read the posts!!!
> 
> --Missy



What does a lucky cat pendant look like?  I love cats!  Do they have one at Epcot?



Priorityonecb said:


> Sorry...Claddagh!! LOL Kabbalah!



Hahah,  That makes so much sense!  I have a claddagh ring, and I love it!


----------



## CinderellasSister

diva ostrich, thank you so much for the info.  I certainly was planning on silver instead of gold due to the price.  Good to know then that I probably shouldn't waste my time in DTD for it.  I'll be sure to post pictures when I get back!!


----------



## DivaOstrich

I actually asked about the lucky cat pendant when I was at Epcot and they said they didn't have one.  That was part of the reason I waited until DTD also, but they didn't have one either.  Here is where I ordered mine:

http://www.wishpearljewelry.com/products.html

It is listed on the page as the silver lucky cat.  I love mine!!!

--Missy


----------



## kabbie

I wanted to share my new pearl setting that I got yesterday.  I chose an oyster and got a pink white 7mm pearl.  I had it set in this moon pendant.  






Side note: While in Japan, buy some Pocky.  They are very addictive & yummy chocolate dipped biscuit sticks located back by the Lucky Cats and sake bar.


----------



## pixleyyy

kabbie said:


> I wanted to share my new pearl setting that I got yesterday.  I chose an oyster and got a pink white 7mm pearl.  I had it set in this moon pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: While in Japan, buy some Pocky.  They are very addictive & yummy chocolate dipped biscuit sticks located back by the Lucky Cats and sake bar.



Very pretty!!! My daughter and I are both looking forward to doing this in January.


----------



## DivaOstrich

That moon pendant is beautiful!!


----------



## stellablue

kabbie said:


> I wanted to share my new pearl setting that I got yesterday.  I chose an oyster and got a pink white 7mm pearl.  I had it set in this moon pendant.



**Could I ask, how much $$ did the moon pendant cost?
& did you get this in Epcot/Japan?

Thanks!!


----------



## kabbie

stellablue said:


> **Could I ask, how much $$ did the moon pendant cost?
> & did you get this in Epcot/Japan?
> 
> Thanks!!



The moon pendant was $30 w/tax and I got it at the Japan pavilion.


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

I wanted to share my Pearl story with everyone...

When we were at WDW in early 2005 my sons were 4 and 2, and we did the pick an oyster in both Epcot and at Sea World.  My sons just LOVED it.  At one of the two places they actually sent a diver down into a large tank to let the boys choose the oyster of their choice.    We just had a daughter in October and we gave her the middle name Pearl after this, and vowed to get a new special pearl from an oyster each trip and maybe someday she can where them on her wedding day.


----------



## Priorityonecb

We just got home a few hours ago. The moon pendant is the one my teenage daugther chose, my 10 year old chose the dolphin. Great fun!!  For those of you watching prices, the moon was $29, the dolphin $25.


----------



## stellablue

kabbie said:


> The moon pendant was $30 w/tax and I got it at the Japan pavilion.



Thanks-it's so pretty!! Very much my style and I'm adding this to my "things to do/buy" list for my trip next year.

Is it 100% silver? I'd love a new everyday necklace that I don't plan to take off much.


----------



## pixleyyy

Remind me again - what is the cost for the oyster/pearl itself?


----------



## doulacandice

This thread is great!!!! I can't wait to pick a pearl!  I wanted to in 1995 when I went but didn't.


----------



## kabbie

pixleyyy said:


> Remind me again - what is the cost for the oyster/pearl itself?



$14.09 w/tax=$15.00


----------



## rookie2

We are going the end of Jan and can not wait to go treasuring  for a pearl.  Last year I was the only one to leave WDW w/out a souvenir.  I'm so glad I found this thread!  My boys will love to see the whole process, in fact I bet they will want to pick their own oyster just to see what type of pearl they will get.  I could end up with 4 pearls .


----------



## Geekerbell

I love this thread!

I got a pearl in Japan when we went last year, but did not have it set. DH and I are doing a kid-free trip in a couple of weeks. I will be choosing another pearl and getting settings for both. 

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## tomandrobin

We did the pick-a-pearl last year. My wife had picked out her necklace setting ahead of time. Well surprise, surprise....she got twins! So her necklace turned into an earring set!


----------



## Jaci

We just got back and I did this with my two DDs.  DD#1 got a 7 3/4mm yellow-pink pearl and had it set in the largest silver basket(cage).  Her setting was $19.50.  DD#2 got an 8mm yellow-green pearl and had it set on the smaller silver butterfly that has already been shown.  That setting was $19.50.  I got a 7 1/4mm silver-blue pearl and had it set on a silver drop setting with a heart-cz-heart, then the pearl.  It was $25.

They had a ball selecting the pearls...can't wait to do it again.

Jaci


----------



## pixleyyy

Jaci-
Thanks for posting about your trip, especially with the prices.  Do you  have any pictures to share?  I'd love to see what yours all look like.  Thanks.


----------



## Jaci

I tried taking pictures the other day, but they didn't turn out so well.  I'll try with my other camera...then I'll have to figure out how to post pictures here.  I wish I had gotten a picture with them all in the salt bowl together.  That really showed off the color differences.

Jaci


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

Did someone say Pearl...

lol


----------



## hematite153

DisneyDreamingAubrey said:


> I wanted to share my Pearl story with everyone...
> 
> When we were at WDW in early 2005 my sons were 4 and 2, and we did the pick an oyster in both Epcot and at Sea World.  My sons just LOVED it.  At one of the two places they actually sent a diver down into a large tank to let the boys choose the oyster of their choice.    We just had a daughter in October and we gave her the middle name Pearl after this, and vowed to get a new special pearl from an oyster each trip and maybe someday she can where them on her wedding day.



That's a great story.

Remember to keep all of the original bags so that if your pearls don't match well enough for a wedding necklace she'll be able to bring them all back to wdw and do some swapping for matches.


----------



## grumpy&princess

wow never heard of this. So glad to have stumbled across it on here. Cant wait til I get to do this.


----------



## suggies08

I love this thread Here are a few pics I took June 2007. We picked three different oysters. I have more pics somewhere-just cannot locate them at the moment. Last pic is of my pearl in the setting I chose at DTD.

One of the Oyster tanks in Epcot-Japan





The final product:





We ran out of time and would have missed Illuminations if we had the pearls set in Japan. So afterwards we went to DTD and they put the pearls in settings for us there. Sorry I don't have pics of the others(they were gifts). My setting is white gold and was around $30. They had a lot to chose from there but I felt like they pushed the more expensive settings on us. I kept asking her about silver and she just basically ignored me . I finally gave up and took the one you see in the photo, which I'm honestly glad I did! But for the ones that we gifted, well I just told her if she didn't have more inexpensive ones then we didn't want the settings. Needless to say she whipped out some $12 ones rather quickly after that. 

We plan on doing this again in Epcot this summer, can't wait!


----------



## pixleyyy

suggies08 said:


> I love this thread Here are a few pics I took June 2007. We picked three different oysters. I have more pics somewhere-just cannot locate them at the moment. Last pic is of my pearl in the setting I chose at DTD.
> 
> One of the Oyster tanks in Epcot-Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ran out of time and would have missed Illuminations if we had the pearls set in Japan. So afterwards we went to DTD and they put the pearls in settings for us there. Sorry I don't have pics of the others(they were gifts). My setting is white gold and was around $30. They had a lot to chose from there but I felt like they pushed the more expensive settings on us. I kept asking her about silver and she just basically ignored me . I finally gave up and took the one you see in the photo, which I'm honestly glad I did! But for the ones that we gifted, well I just told her if she didn't have more inexpensive ones then we didn't want the settings. Needless to say she whipped out some $12 ones rather quickly after that.
> 
> We plan on doing this again in Epcot this summer, can't wait!



That's very pretty!  Did the setting price include the chain or was that seperate.


----------



## Faccia Bella

Hi Everyone. I have made it through most of the pages of this thread, but not all, so I might have missed this...but...does anyone know if there are black pearls at the Japan site? I know someone had mentioned they were pre-set at DTD, but I just wondered if anyone had "picked" one.  Also, does anyone know the aprox. cost of the pre-set black pearls at DTD or the resorts? Thanks!


----------



## suggies08

pixleyyy said:


> That's very pretty!  Did the setting price include the chain or was that seperate.



No, I actually bought the silver chain at walmart, it was around $30 also


----------



## acejka

Faccia Bella said:


> Hi Everyone. I have made it through most of the pages of this thread, but not all, so I might have missed this...but...does anyone know if there are black pearls at the Japan site? I know someone had mentioned they were pre-set at DTD, but I just wondered if anyone had "picked" one.  Also, does anyone know the aprox. cost of the pre-set black pearls at DTD or the resorts? Thanks!



I have picked black pearls at both DTD and Japan. I got a nice sized black one at DTD-around 8mm.


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are surprising our DD (7) with this next Sat when we go to Epcot.  it will be her first "real big girl" jewelry.  I can't wait to see her face when she realizes what she is getting.


----------



## yooperfan

kdk1188 said:


> The crab is 14K and was $99 (this does not include a chain).  He is SO cute and worth the price.  I love him



Do you know if they give the AP discount on the settings?


----------



## solferino

I did the pick a pearl in Japan last week and was so excited about doing it. I got a really pretty 6.75mm that was two toned- green and pink, it looks like a bubble does the way they're multicolored.  I picked one of the cage settings for it. I just had them box it and went on my way. When we got home and I was going to put it on a chain I noticed there was a very visible scratch on the pearl  .   It seems like a waste of 60 bucks now to me and we're home so I'm not sure what can be done about it and if the scratch affects the integrity of the pearl. I'm bummed to say the least because I was so excited about getting one.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Y'know, I noticed after getting mine home that it has a dull spot on it that definitely was not there when I picked it. I think it's a smudge of glue or something. We are going back in 8 days and even though I no longer have the receipt, I do have the box it came in and will be bringing it to see if there's anything they can do. Hopefully it is just glue and can be cleaned easily. I still love my ring though and unless someone looks very closely, they probably would not see the smudge.


----------



## wen774

OMG Im so excited, I cant wait to do this with my DD! Clearly I am also incredibly oblivious, because I must have spent an hour shopping in Japan on our last trip and never even noticed this.  Guess it will have to wait for the next trip in December!


----------



## ms.yt

My husband is going to kill me, but I'm just going to have to do this when we're there next week! After reading all these posts & seeing the great pictures, I won't be able to resist. He'll give me a hard time, though, because I am a demonstrator for home pick a pearl parties, and already have tons of pearl jewelry! Oh well! I was reading these threads that got me interested in doing the home parties, so I think I deserve to get to do it in WDW!


----------



## Daxx

We're leaving for WDW this weekend and after watching the pearl ladies trip after trip, I'm going to do it this time!  I cannot wait!!!!!!  I'll let you all know how it went when I get back!!!!!


----------



## BlissP

My husband and I leave a week from today for my VERY first visit to DW!  We are celebrating our 5th anniversary.  I told him all about this and is he's on board - I can't wait to come home with a pearl ring for my right hand!

I can't recall from reading this thread (and I did read the WHOLE thing  ) but are there any ring settings that will hold two pearls?  If I get twins (or even if I don't  - I might pick two! ) I'd prefer a ring since I already have mikimoto pearl earrings (my 1st anniversary present from my sweet man!)


----------



## Candid

BlissP said:


> My husband and I leave a week from today for my VERY first visit to DW!  We are celebrating our 5th anniversary.  I told him all about this and is he's on board - I can't wait to come home with a pearl ring for my right hand!
> 
> I can't recall from reading this thread (and I did read the WHOLE thing  ) but are there any ring settings that will hold two pearls?  If I get twins (or even if I don't  - I might pick two! ) I'd prefer a ring since I already have mikimoto pearl earrings (my 1st anniversary present from my sweet man!)




There were two pearl rings at Japan but I'm not sure about DTD.


----------



## yooperfan

Another thing to watch for when you pick up your pearl after it is mounted, if they drill a hole for the type of setting that requires this, check that the pearl is straight in the setting especially with cap settings.  I had one I waited an hour to pick up that was mounted crooked.  I noticed it about 5 min. later and went back.  I had to come back for it, but they did straighten it out.


----------



## thatgirl23

Does anyone happen to know if any of the pearl stands have settings related to music?  Like music notes and symbols or instruments?  Thanks!


----------



## pixleyyy

We picked pearls twice during our recent visit.  Our first time was on Jan. 28 at the Japan pavilion in Epcot's World Showcase.  Both my daughter and I picked an oyster ($15 each, which includes tax) and here's what we got:








I got the small but beautiful one on the right.  It was 7mm but a nice color with lots of shine.  My daughter got the large one on the left.  It was 8mm and the biggest one we saw in the 45 minutes we were there.  When you get something big or beautiful they play the drum for you.  This was for DD:




We then went and chose settings.  I went with the horseshoe setting, which cost $25.  DD went for the big butterfly (they had two sizes).  Her setting was $21.  Here's our set pearls (sorry, it's not a great photo).  The one on the left is MIL's pearl set in a cage.





I'll post the other trips pearl and the story leading up to it once I have a moment to edit those photos.


----------



## pixleyyy

thatgirl23 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if any of the pearl stands have settings related to music?  Like music notes and symbols or instruments?  Thanks!



Nope, I didn't see anything music related when we were there.  Sorry.


----------



## BabyPiglet

pixleyyy said:


> We picked pearls twice during our recent visit.  Our first time was on Jan. 28 at the Japan pavilion in Epcot's World Showcase.  Both my daughter and I picked an oyster ($15 each, which includes tax) and here's what we got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the small but beautiful one on the right.  It was 7mm but a nice color with lots of shine.  My daughter got the large one on the left.  It was 8mm and the biggest one we saw in the 45 minutes we were there.  When you get something big or beautiful they play the drum for you.  This was for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went and chose settings.  I went with the horseshoe setting, which cost $25.  DD went for the big butterfly (they had two sizes).  Her setting was $21.  Here's our set pearls (sorry, it's not a great photo).  The one on the left is MIL's pearl set in a cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the other trips pearl and the story leading up to it once I have a moment to edit those photos.


What are those settings? Do they go on a necklace?


----------



## thatgirl23

pixleyyy said:


> Nope, I didn't see anything music related when we were there.  Sorry.



That's ok.  Thanks for responding!


----------



## pixleyyy

BabyPiglet said:


> What are those settings? Do they go on a necklace?



Yes, those are all necklace settings.  

Unfortunately the butterfly setting had some issues ... I put it on my DD in the morning and by lunch it was missing.  The entire butterfly, including hanging clasp thing, was gone.  Her chain was still intact on her neck but the beautiful pearl and setting were gone.  We never did find them.  So make sure you thoroughly inspect them to make sure they are intact and not weak or open in any areas before you put them on.


----------



## blondinkaya

I'm soooo going to do this in May!!!  

I guess they don't have Mickey settings (only DCL, is that right)?  My mil is a Mickey fanatic (seriously, her whole house is Mickey) who has never been to the World (she's been to DL though).  She's had an incredibly tough year, and a pearl w/a Mickey cage or setting from WDW would make the best Mother's Day gift from our boys (dh is an only child, so they're her only grandkids) ...


----------



## pixleyyy

No.  Sadly I saw no Mickey head pearl settings.


----------



## KJF

pixleyyy said:


> Yes, those are all necklace settings.
> 
> Unfortunately the butterfly setting had some issues ... I put it on my DD in the morning and by lunch it was missing.  The entire butterfly, including hanging clasp thing, was gone.  Her chain was still intact on her neck but the beautiful pearl and setting were gone.  We never did find them.  So make sure you thoroughly inspect them to make sure they are intact and not weak or open in any areas before you put them on.



We had the same problem, but with the cage setting.  DD5 & I both got the cage setting  - I happened to notice when getting off a ride that her's was missing.  Luckily, we looked in the seat we just got out of & it was there!  I didn't have time to take it back to get it fixed, so I did it at the jeweler at the mall.  I think I  may get my clasp changed also now that I see we're not the only ones that had that problem.  Her's only lasted a few hours before coming off.  We were sooo glad to find it - not for the cost, but the fact that it had been a special mommy/daughter moment & she was really excited.


----------



## Jennifer823

Bump to read later!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

I am going to do this with my DD in April and I will probably get it set as I never had any of mine set and end up losing them before we get home and I had some pretty pearls before. My boys will so not be interested in this except that its for there sister!!


----------



## Jessiebugkovacs

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



that is an AMAZING story!


----------



## dreamalittledream

Does anyone know if they repair settings?  I have one from 2004 that the pearl is loose.  

and

I also have 2 pearls I never had set in 2006, we ran out of time and I could not decide if I wanted earrings for me or rings for each of my girls.  I'd like to have it done if we go back.  will they set "old" pearls?  I MAY be able to find a receipt but I'm not sure.  they are still in the baggies with the size on them.


----------



## blondinkaya

pixleyyy said:


> No.  Sadly I saw no Mickey head pearl settings.



Ah, that's too bad.  I wonder if I could shimmy something like that up for her.  Not like I have my fingers in enough projects as it is, lol.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Pearls are not drilled. The tool used to make a whole is called a pearl reamer . 
It is a hand tool.  If a drill is used it can damage the interrity of the pearl. Also please do not be disapointed if your pearl has a peach or mauve undertone to it, these are the natural colors of pearls.  White pearls have actualy been bleached.  The glue used in setting them is not a regular glue.  It is a bonding formula for pearl and stones.  I personaly would not have them set it unless it something with meaning to the Japanese culture.  Otherwise I would bring it to a jewler.  Any reputable jewler can do this to your satisfaction.  Just don't bring it to a deptartment store jeweler.  Your taking chances with it staying in place.


----------



## avic77

I just got back from Disney and I did the pick a pearl in DTD and my sister did one in Japan and DTD. I picked the ugliest darkest clam i saw and got an *8mm Blue/gray pearl *that i had set in a white gold pulmeria flower setting. it is lovely but i think i prefered the settings i saw in Japan over the ones in DTD. My sister said the settings in DTD were more expensive and there were fewer choices (very very few silver ones which i would have prefered) But after reading this thread it may be becuase they push the very expensive settings on you first at DTD. They really did seem to only offer expensive settings.


----------



## llij

Faccia Bella said:


> Hi Everyone. I have made it through most of the pages of this thread, but not all, so I might have missed this...but...does anyone know if there are black pearls at the Japan site? I know someone had mentioned they were pre-set at DTD, but I just wondered if anyone had "picked" one.  Also, does anyone know the aprox. cost of the pre-set black pearls at DTD or the resorts? Thanks!



Yes, my dd picked a black (gorgeous dark silver) pearl on our last trip in December.  We've been picking pearls at the Japanese pavillion on every trip since 2002 and my girls have quite the collection of pearls!  They've gotten twins, pinkish pearls and I think this is the second black pearl we've gotten.  Sadly, we've never had any of them set but I think they could make an entire pearl necklace with the number of pearls they have now!


----------



## dansamy

'Ello all! I am avic's sis and my pearl from Japan was a 7mm pinkish white, which I set in a silver ring. My pearl from DTD was 7.25mm and I had it set on a pendant "cap" that has a diamond-ish chip on top of the pearl. I thought my cap was way overpriced, but I didn't want to use the same setting my sis had.


----------



## stellablue

Here's mine from my trip last week!!





**A word of advice: If you are going to get it down, I highly recommend getting it done from the wonderful lady in Japan at WS. She is so festive and fun, she does this cute script, and literally celebrates your findings! I noticed the other pearl places dont make the experience as fun as this woman. I'm not sure if it's different people each time there, but this is the lady I had and she made it 6x more fun than I had expected!!

Just look at the crowd she drew in! It didn't start out that crowded:


----------



## dansamy

I think you had the same lady I did. I think her name was Aya and she gave all three of my children paper origami cranes.


----------



## avic77

Here is the one i got at DTD


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

BEAUTIFUL !!! 
I'm hoping for a black one like that too! lucky you!!!
It's just gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Bama mom to 3

I am looking forward to doing this with my DD in November.


----------



## BabyPiglet

pixleyyy said:


> Yes, those are all necklace settings.
> 
> Unfortunately the butterfly setting had some issues ... I put it on my DD in the morning and by lunch it was missing. The entire butterfly, including hanging clasp thing, was gone. Her chain was still intact on her neck but the beautiful pearl and setting were gone. We never did find them. So make sure you thoroughly inspect them to make sure they are intact and not weak or open in any areas before you put them on.


Thanks!


----------



## DizzDoll

My DD and I did this 2x last year in the WS - she got one beautiful 6.5 mm and then a pair of twins she had made into earrings, and the single pearl she had made into a necklace.   I got 2 7.5 mm pearls that I had made into necklaces.  We are DEFINITELY going to do this again this year and I'm going to video it this time because the lady really does make a big thing about opening up the oysters.  And the bigger or more colorful the pearl the bigger noise she makes!!  What a neat celebration.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

My DD did this during our visit last August and ended up with a really pretty silver pearl.  However, it came loose from the setting about two weeks after we got home.  I will be in WDW over the weekend and I'm hoping I can take it back in and have it repaired.


----------



## waynesgirl

You know, I cried and pitched my temper tantrum, ladies, you know the one where we go, "I really don't ask for much, you know!"  every time we have gone to WDW, but in Sept 07, he finally broke down and I got a 7.5 pearl and we had it set in a crazy, squiggly corkscrew shape and I haven't worn it yet, but I will be wearing it for the 1st time when we go back in Apr.

It is so entertaining and they are really beautiful and I highly recommend it for that perfect teenager momento gift.


----------



## Tinkim

I just read this entire thread and loved it!  Thanks to everyone who shared their stories and pictures.  Does anyone have a picture of a pearl set in a dolphin ring they would like to share?  I wear gold so I know it would be pricey but just trying to get an idea of what they look like and what the cost is.  I want to do this next time and have DD pick one out too.  Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer823

Have you seen the Pearl Factory's website?  They have an online catalog where you can see a lot of their settings!  Check it out:  http://www.pearl-factory.com/


----------



## Jennifer823

Avic77,  your necklace is beautiful!  How big is the pearl you got?  I love the color.


----------



## dreamalittledream

Jennifer823 said:


> Have you seen the Pearl Factory's website?  They have an online catalog where you can see a lot of their settings!  Check it out:  http://www.pearl-factory.com/



so is the one in Japan not the same as DTD, BB, TL and Y&B?


----------



## avic77

My pearl was 8mm


----------



## DiznEeyore

Jennifer823 said:


> Have you seen the Pearl Factory's website?  They have an online catalog where you can see a lot of their settings!  Check it out:  http://www.pearl-factory.com/




Wow!  Thanks for posting the website!


----------



## Ohiomomof2

Jennifer823 said:


> Have you seen the Pearl Factory's website?  They have an online catalog where you can see a lot of their settings!  Check it out:  http://www.pearl-factory.com/




Does anyone know if you purchase a setting from the web site and bring it with you WDW they will set the pearl in it?

I know this seems very backwards - but I am a turtle fanatic and love the setting they have for a sea turtle.  I would also appreciate paying for it ahead of time to better manage the vacation funds.


----------



## Daxx

As promised, here is my pick a pearl jewelry from Japan.  It's a little dark ... it was tough getting a good photo.  DS picked the pearl and the setting for me:




Cost for the setting was $10 and it's silver.  Pearl was a golden pink and was 7 1/4 mm.  Unfortunately, the chain I brought w/me didn't fit into the slits on the side ... but the pendant "floats" on the chain and it goes through the top sides of the heart.  I'm going to get a new chain this weekend.  We decided to get one for DS's Godmother for Valentine's day and hers was same size and color as mine.  Then, we went back another day to pick 2 more pearls for earrings for Grandma.  Earring settings were v. plain and inexpensive (maybe $10).  

They also had some cute cell phone charm settings.  I remember an angel and maybe a flower and horseshoe?  Can't recall offhand but they were around $10 ea.  V. cute!  I was going to get one but decided to wait until our next Disney vaca.!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Hedy said:


> How much are the Mickey cages?



Did I miss what as Mickey cage is?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

curiouser said:


> I mostly skimmed this thread, but I didn't see my setting, so I wanted to share for those who are interested. I did the pick-a-pearl in Japan back in April. My oyster had twins, but interestingly enough, the twins were exactly the same size, which they said was pretty rare. It's a shame I don't wear earrings!
> 
> I picked this setting and I am so pleased. The pearls are just beautiful! I want to say the whole thing was around $60, but I didn't buy a chain since I had one at home.



That is really cool. Two for the price of one!!


----------



## pixleyyy

My DD picked a BEAUTIFUL silver/blue pearl.  She had it set in this cute sterling silver heart setting.  The setting cost only $9.50 but it was her second setting because the hanging clasp broke on her first one and she lost it.  This one there is no way that can happen as the chain goes right through the sides of the heart itself.


----------



## iluv2go2disney

avic77 said:


> Here is the one i got at DTD


Does anyone know how much this setting is?  I love how simple and elegant it is.


----------



## faith2008uk

DivaOstrich said:


> bigAWL,
> 
> Thank you so much for your research   !!  I am such a visual person so the pictures were awesome to include!!  I want to try for a black one if they have that species.  Does anyone remember seeing the black oysters??
> 
> --Missy




We went to Disney in 1999 and both me and my mum got a pearl each from the stand. I got a lovely white pearl which I had put in a kissing dolphin pendant which I am even wearing now, and wear near enough every day! And my mum got a black pearl, which she was horrified with, until the CM said that it was more rare, sure did put a smile back on her face! I don't quite remember what type of oyster she picked up as it was years ago, but shows that you can get them!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DD11 and I are going by ourselves for a week to WDW. We are trying new things and doing things that we either didn't know of or DH wouldn't do when we were there the other times. I have to say, this has gotten her more excited than anything else.  The idea of picking a black pearl makes us both tremble with excitement. I'd love to see some more photos if anyone has them. I have a special necklace that I wear and won't replace with another so I'll be getting a ring.  DD has decided to get a pin for her grandmother and maybe a ring for herself.


----------



## Chip_and_Dales_Girl

Does anyone know if the one at DTD actually has Sterling Silver settings?  I think the pick a pearl is a lot of fun and I love to do it, however my husband just about killed me when he found out my setting was over 200 dollars.  It felt very high pressure there, and I don't see anything under 99 on the website.   

I love to do it, but we don't get over to Japan in Epcot very often, so I was hoping either of the water parks or DTD would have something a little more affordable in the way of settings.

ETA: Upon further investigation it does seem they have some cheaper settings there!  Does anyone know if they do earrings?  I'm not sure I want to wade through 24 pages!


----------



## vellamint

I havent read this whole thread but just wanted to add that I bought a pendent setting that was 14K with a small diamond on it.  I really did NOT wear it very often.  One day, as I was holding it between two fingers, it simply dropped off the chain!  I was lucky enough that it happened as I was holding it so I did not lose the pearl but the little diamond was gone.  I am bringing it back with me this summer and I am sure they will reset it onto the pendent but i dont know about the diamond.........makes me mad.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Chip_and_Dales_Girl said:


> Does anyone know if the one at DTD actually has Sterling Silver settings?  I think the pick a pearl is a lot of fun and I love to do it, however my husband just about killed me when he found out my setting was over 200 dollars.  It felt very high pressure there, and I don't see anything under 99 on the website.
> 
> I love to do it, but we don't get over to Japan in Epcot very often, so I was hoping either of the water parks or DTD would have something a little more affordable in the way of settings.
> 
> ETA: Upon further investigation it does seem they have some cheaper settings there!  Does anyone know if they do earrings?  I'm not sure I want to wade through 24 pages!



Are you talking about feeling pressured at the DTD location?  I want this to be a great experience and not pressured to spend a lot.


----------



## Pirate's Princess

I love doing pick a pearl.  When I went in january I got 2 different ones on different occasions and got them made into dangly simple earrings.  I've have to take a picture.  The setting only cost like $12 I think.  When I was there, the person before me got a silver/black pearl.  I was so jealous!  haha  It's addictive.  If I would have let him, my dbf would have bought me 10.  

I do like the idea of getting a pearl or two each trip and then making a necklace after a long time.  But I'm not very patient...


----------



## Candid

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Are you talking about feeling pressured at the DTD location?  I want this to be a great experience and not pressured to spend a lot.



While I didn't feel "pressured" at DTD, I must say if you are going for a great experience Japan is the way to go!!  I found the ladies at the DTD location seemed to treat it as "Just a job" while the girls at Japan seemed to really enjoy it!  They make a big production of it and are very enthusiastic during the process.  I'll never forget watching a couple each pick a pearl while I was waiting for mine to be set...she picked a nice sized creamy pearl and he ended up with a little pearl...the girl at Japan looks at him and says "oh you got a itty-bitty one!"  His wife (or gf) looked at her and said "yeah he hears that a lot!"  It was soooo funny!    The whole atmosphere at Japan is just way more enjoyable!


----------



## kkproulx

Candid said:


> While I didn't feel "pressured" at DTD, I must say if you are going for a great experience Japan is the way to go!! I found the ladies at the DTD location seemed to treat it as "Just a job" while the girls at Japan seemed to really enjoy it! They make a big production of it and are very enthusiastic during the process. I'll never forget watching a couple each pick a pearl while I was waiting for mine to be set...she picked a nice sized creamy pearl and he ended up with a little pearl...the girl at Japan looks at him and says "oh you got a itty-bitty one!" His wife (or gf) looked at her and said "yeah he hears that a lot!" It was soooo funny!  The whole atmosphere at Japan is just way more enjoyable!


 

That is TOO funny!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

Does anyone know if they sell chains at Japan to go with the little heart setting? I am planning on letting my DD pick an oyster out and then get it set for her but I need to know if I should bring a chain with me.


----------



## redshoe

My little sister picked a pearl in Japan about 3 days ago.  They do have the chains, but they must be purchased separately from the settings.  She had hers set in a pendant for about $11.00 extra.  It turned out really nice!  And the CMs did make a really big production of it, applauding her, announcing it and ringing a bell when her pearl was harvested.

We waited about 20 minutes for the pearl to be set, and this was during a particularly busy time.  The store was packed, and lots of people were choosing pearls, so I can't imagine it ever takes much longer than 20 minutes to wait for a setting.


----------



## Chip_and_Dales_Girl

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Are you talking about feeling pressured at the DTD location?  I want this to be a great experience and not pressured to spend a lot.



Oh yes definitely.  They saw my rings were silver (actually white gold) and the first things they pulled out were the VERY expensive pendants.  The one over 600 dollars!    I ended up liking the one pendant that was 179, but I wanted to go cheaper.  But they kept pushing me towards the more expensive pendants.  Very disappointing and I will go again, only armed with information.  I am going to look at the website, look at the prices and tell them exactly what I would like.  I enjoy the picking of the pearl there.  The picking of the setting, not so much.

Honestly?  My favorite experience was the booth at Blizzard Beach.  The woman there was an absolute sweetheart and gave us both an experience to remember.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Is this something that you should do early in the day?  Because I don't want to feel rushed in picking my setting with a lot of people standing around waiting.


----------



## pixleyyy

I never felt any pressure at the Japan booth.  The women there were all SO nice and made it very fun and festive.  We will definitely do it again.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

pixleyyy said:


> I never felt any pressure at the Japan booth.  The women there were all SO nice and made it very fun and festive.  We will definitely do it again.



We will definitely go to the one at Japan!! Epcot is probably my least favorite park, but I don't dislike it.  This certainly makes it exciting to go again.


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

Thanks for the great information on this thread.  Can't wait to do this.  Now I have something else to do in Japan.  Usually all we do there is get a snowcone!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

We did Pick a Pearl on Friday 4/11 and my DD picked an oyster that was sitting off by itself that was a little hairy!! Opened it up and what was inside - a 7MM Silver Blue Pearl. I had it set in a sterling silver cage and purchased the 16 inch sterling silver chain. Oh and we went to see Jack Sparrow that night at MP&PP and my DD got close enough to say Hi Captain Jack then freaked out but he said it looks like she had already found the black pearl - it was so cute!!

Sorry the picture is so awful but you can sort of see it -
so Pearl was 14.99 plus tax (15.97 total)
16" Chain 12.50
Small Cage 17.50


----------



## kkproulx

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I'm hoping to get a dark pearl this time....I've heard to pick out the ugliest oyster to find the most beautiful pearl!!!  I'll just search for ugly and hairy!!!!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

My cousin's DD picked out a oyster that was large and it had a 7.5MM white pearl inside. There were a few hairy one's but we picked the one that looked lonesome!!


----------



## Daxx

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Is this something that you should do early in the day?  Because I don't want to feel rushed in picking my setting with a lot of people standing around waiting.



Here's what we did ... and it worked out soooo well b/c it took the pressure off of having people waiting for you to decide what you want, trying to get a spot to view the settings (it gets crowded around that case!) and making decisions amongst a crowd.  

We went to Japan around 8:30 pm (they closed at 9 that night) and it was v. quiet.  We  were able to get a really good look at the settings and make our decisions on what we wanted.  We went back the next day, picked the pearls and told the CM which settings we wanted.  We didn't have to jockey to try to look at/pick a setting, no pressure of people waiting for you to choose something, and no pressure to make quick decisions.  We waited longer for our number to be called and our oyster to be shucked than we did to tell the CM what settings we wanted!  It was great to be prepared and go in knowing exactly what we wanted.  We weren't pressured into buying one setting over another, either.  It was a great experience being prepared.


----------



## Stefy

beautiful pearl mom2zandjsquared

this is my lil pearl, picked out at DTD






Not sure if I will get another one this year, would love a darker pearl.

Do they have new silver settings for pearls, or is it still the same as last year?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Daxx said:


> Here's what we did ... and it worked out soooo well b/c it took the pressure off of having people waiting for you to decide what you want, trying to get a spot to view the settings (it gets crowded around that case!) and making decisions amongst a crowd.
> 
> We went to Japan around 8:30 pm (they closed at 9 that night) and it was v. quiet.  We  were able to get a really good look at the settings and make our decisions on what we wanted.  We went back the next day, picked the pearls and told the CM which settings we wanted.  We didn't have to jockey to try to look at/pick a setting, no pressure of people waiting for you to choose something, and no pressure to make quick decisions.  We waited longer for our number to be called and our oyster to be shucked than we did to tell the CM what settings we wanted!  It was great to be prepared and go in knowing exactly what we wanted.  We weren't pressured into buying one setting over another, either.  It was a great experience being prepared.




Great idea.  It has to take away from the experience when you have people breathing down the back of your neck.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

mom2zandjsquared said:


> We did Pick a Pearl on Friday 4/11 and my DD picked an oyster that was sitting off by itself that was a little hairy!! Opened it up and what was inside - a 7MM Silver Blue Pearl. I had it set in a sterling silver cage and purchased the 16 inch sterling silver chain. Oh and we went to see Jack Sparrow that night at MP&PP and my DD got close enough to say Hi Captain Jack then freaked out but he said it looks like she had already found the black pearl - it was so cute!!
> 
> Sorry the picture is so awful but you can sort of see it -
> so Pearl was 14.99 plus tax (15.97 total)
> 16" Chain 12.50
> Small Cage 17.50



That's awesome.  If getting a black pearl wasn't cool enough, Captain Jack seeing it was. That was a really reasonable price for all of it too. 

I plan to get a ring. I have two special necklaces already that I wear and I'm not a pin wearer, so the ring is the way to go for me. DD11 (when we are next at Disney) will also get a ring. 

Does anyone have more pics of the ring selections?


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

Stefy said:


> beautiful pearl mom2zandjsquared
> 
> this is my lil pearl, picked out at DTD
> 
> 
> Not sure if I will get another one this year, would love a darker pearl.
> 
> Do they have new silver settings for pearls, or is it still the same as last year?



I have to say that I haven't been to Epcot in years and the settings all looked to be the same as when I was there last.


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

TeamTinkerbell said:


> That's awesome.  If getting a black pearl wasn't cool enough, Captain Jack seeing it was. That was a really reasonable price for all of it too.
> 
> I plan to get a ring. I have two special necklaces already that I wear and I'm not a pin wearer, so the ring is the way to go for me. DD11 (when we are next at Disney) will also get a ring.
> 
> Does anyone have more pics of the ring selections?



My cousin had thought about getting a ring but the wait time to have it set was going to be well over an hour so we both got cages to save time since that only takes 10 minutes and we were off to MP&PP!! By the way it was super busy when we went and getting a number to pick the pearl took forever - that was 3 pm on a Friday plus during a sort of Spring Break week.


----------



## DizzDoll

What a gorgeous blue pearl!!!   I'm such a pearl freak it's not funny.  Anyhoo...my DCBD (dear college bound daughter) and I are looking forward to "hauling" in some new pearls while at Epcot this August.  Congrats on that blue pearl!!


----------



## luvmy3

DD and I are so excited about doing this on our trip. She really wants the heart pendant and want us to match. Does anyone know if the heart also comes in gold? She wears silver but I don't so I was thinking she could get the silver one and I could get the gold one.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

mom2zandjsquared said:


> My cousin had thought about getting a ring but the wait time to have it set was going to be well over an hour so we both got cages to save time since that only takes 10 minutes and we were off to MP&PP!! By the way it was super busy when we went and getting a number to pick the pearl took forever - that was 3 pm on a Friday plus during a sort of Spring Break week.



Thanks for the info. So is it best to go early or late in the day? I know weekends seem to be busiest everywhere.


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Thanks for the info. So is it best to go early or late in the day? I know weekends seem to be busiest everywhere.



I would go early like right when you can get into WS - they said they stop setting at a certain point in the day or you would have to come back the next day to pick up since they do not deliver to the resorts.


----------



## REL1203

where are all the locations to do the "Pick your own pearl" thing... I would LOVE to get a black pearl somewhere for my wife


----------



## Stefy

Downtown Disney, Japan in Epcot and Seaworld.  Those are the only places I know.  I prefer the one in DTD as the CM was very helpful and friendly.  Epcot felt like I was in a lunch queue, was sooo crowded.  Did not like Seaworld, they open their pearls and you can tell they do because there is string around the shell to hold it shut.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

mom2zandjsquared said:


> I would go early like right when you can get into WS - they said they stop setting at a certain point in the day or you would have to come back the next day to pick up since they do not deliver to the resorts.



I  don't think we'll do the Storybook Princess breakfast this time, so we can go straight there early that morning. I can't make DD understand that it's not a definite that she'll get two pearls at once, but I guess you never know.  She wants earrings.


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

TeamTinkerbell said:


> I  don't think we'll do the Storybook Princess breakfast this time, so we can go straight there early that morning. I can't make DD understand that it's not a definite that she'll get two pearls at once, but I guess you never know.  She wants earrings.




No one received two pearls or twins while we were there and the largest pearl found that day was while we were there it was white and was 8.5MM big. Earrings would be nice but its hard to get two pearls the same size but most were 7 or 7.5 MM while we were there and all white. Well except ours...LOL!!


----------



## Daxx

mom2zandjsquared said:


> No one received two pearls or twins while we were there and the largest pearl found that day was while we were there it was white and was 8.5MM big. Earrings would be nice but its hard to get two pearls the same size but most were 7 or 7.5 MM while we were there and all white. Well except ours...LOL!!


When we picked our pearls, DS picked two w/the intention of having them set as earrings for G'mother.  One pearl was pinkish cream and 7.5 mm.  The other was white and 7.0 mm.  We asked if they had any pearls that might match either pearl and the CM asked which color we'd like to try first.  We said the pinkish cream 7.5 mm pearl.  She pulled out a baggie w/several pinkish cream size 7.5 mm and we found one that matched nicely.  It seems like they are able to do this with all pearls.  

Also, the woman picking before us got twins in her oyster!  From what I understand, that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Daxx

REL1203 said:


> where are all the locations to do the "Pick your own pearl" thing...





Stefy said:


> Downtown Disney, Japan in Epcot and Seaworld.


Also Typhoon Lagoon and Yacht & Beach Club.


----------



## unknownname

I must ask.. Is it true the only cheap setting at dtd is 20 dollars and just a small thing. The lady was very rude and odd I wouldn't be surprised if she was lying to me.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Daxx said:


> When we picked our pearls, DS picked two w/the intention of having them set as earrings for G'mother.  One pearl was pinkish cream and 7.5 mm.  The other was white and 7.0 mm.  We asked if they had any pearls that might match either pearl and the CM asked which color we'd like to try first.  We said the pinkish cream 7.5 mm pearl.  She pulled out a baggie w/several pinkish cream size 7.5 mm and we found one that matched nicely.  It seems like they are able to do this with all pearls.
> 
> Also, the woman picking before us got twins in her oyster!  From what I understand, that doesn't happen often.



Do you remember what the price was for the pearl to match?


----------



## Cinbride

Okay.  I was not a big pearl person until I saw this...HOW COOL..So we will be going around our Anniversary (6 yr) and Mothers Day (1st one).  That means extra special setting right??? 


here is a question though,  I'm thinking of getting my mom and mil one each for mothers day?  maybe one for daughter to wear one day.  Do I pick them all out at one time??  

I'm soooooooo excited...thanks everyone for sharing!!


----------



## Stefy

Daxx said:


> Also Typhoon Lagoon and Yacht & Beach Club.



Ooh didn't know they were there as well, I think we must go check those out when we go.  DB loves Beaches & Cream, so thats an excuse to check out the pearls  

Thanx


----------



## Nooshkin

I went in October for my birthday.  I've always wanted to do this but I never get seem to get around to it.  This time I asked my family for Disney Dollars towards a ring.  This is the one that I picked out:





I like it a lot but my experience picking my pearl was a little hectic.  I did mine in "Japan" and the counter didn't seem as hectic as I've seen in the past.  Until it was my turn!  When it was my turn to pick my pearl and have it opened, so many people were pushing and shoving around me that my boyfriend got completely squeezed out of the area.  It was still a lot of fun and it's a great souvenir from that trip.  I would like to do it again.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Nooshkin said:


> I went in October for my birthday.  I've always wanted to do this but I never get seem to get around to it.  This time I asked my family for Disney Dollars towards a ring.  This is the one that I picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot but my experience picking my pearl was a little hectic.  I did mine in "Japan" and the counter didn't seem as hectic as I've seen in the past.  Until it was my turn!  When it was my turn to pick my pearl and have it opened, so many people were pushing and shoving around me that my boyfriend got completely squeezed out of the area.  It was still a lot of fun and it's a great souvenir from that trip.  I would like to do it again.



Nooshkin, that is a really pretty ring.  Since I plan to get a ring myself next October, would mind sharing the price range?  And what time of day did you go?


----------



## Nooshkin

Team Tink - You have to do it!  Even with the jostling crowd it was alot of fun!

We were there during the afternoon, on a Saturday, during the Food and Wine Festival- probably not the best time to go!  I wanted to do it at Epcot because the women working at that counter always make a big deal out of the process and make it fun.  My ring is white gold and it was in the $120-135 range, including the pearl.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Nooshkin said:


> Team Tink - You have to do it!  Even with the jostling crowd it was alot of fun!
> 
> We were there during the afternoon, on a Saturday, during the Food and Wine Festival- probably not the best time to go!  I wanted to do it at Epcot because the women working at that counter always make a big deal out of the process and make it fun.  My ring is white gold and it was in the $120-135 range, including the pearl.



I don't normally buy things for myself when we're at Disney. It usually all goes to DD or family at home. THIS will be my reward for all of the times I've not gotten myself anything. That is a beautiful ring and really reasonable in price.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Nooshkin said:


> Team Tink - You have to do it!  Even with the jostling crowd it was alot of fun!
> 
> We were there during the afternoon, on a Saturday, during the Food and Wine Festival- probably not the best time to go!  I wanted to do it at Epcot because the women working at that counter always make a big deal out of the process and make it fun.  My ring is white gold and it was in the $120-135 range, including the pearl.



I'm so jealous!  We got a ring that looks very much like that at the stand at BC, and the whole thing cost around $200.  The only advantage was that we were the only ones there.  A few people walking by on the Boardwalk stopped and watched us when the bell was rung though.

Nooshkin, I noticed you're from Shaumburg-my nephew got married there in 2003.


----------



## TxMickeyLover

After reading this thread, I wanted to do this so badly.  Last Thursday, we stopped at the DTD stand.  It was late...9 pm or so.  They only had a few oysters left, so I didn't think I would get a very good pearl.  BOY was I wrong!  I got a 7.5 mm rare blue pearl.  Their value chart listed it between $100 and $120.  We had it set in an white gold infinity circle pendant with diamonds.  It is so beautiful.  My wonderful DH picked out the pendant.  Best souvie I could ever hope for.


----------



## Jennifer823

TxMickeyLover said:


> After reading this thread, I wanted to do this so badly.  Last Thursday, we stopped at the DTD stand.  It was late...9 pm or so.  They only had a few oysters left, so I didn't think I would get a very good pearl.  BOY was I wrong!  I got a 7.5 mm rare blue pearl.  Their value chart listed it between $100 and $120.  We had it set in an white gold infinity circle pendant with diamonds.  It is so beautiful.  My wonderful DH picked out the pendant.  Best souvie I could ever hope for.



Wow, cool!  Post a picture of it if you have one, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Daxx

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Do you remember what the price was for the pearl to match?


It was the same price as picking one and having it shucked from the oyster.  We purchased 2 oysters and the pearls didn't match so they just traded the one that didn't match for one that did.  They asked us which pearl we preferred to keep and said they'd do their best to find a match.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Jennifer823 said:


> Wow, cool!  Post a picture of it if you have one, I'd love to see it!



Yes, I'd love to see it too.


----------



## luvthemouse71

Tinkim said:


> I just read this entire thread and loved it!  Thanks to everyone who shared their stories and pictures.  Does anyone have a picture of a pearl set in a dolphin ring they would like to share?  I wear gold so I know it would be pricey but just trying to get an idea of what they look like and what the cost is.  I want to do this next time and have DD pick one out too.  Thanks!



Me too..I'm looking for a setting that will remind me of Florida. I like dolphins but there were a couple of turtle settings that were nice too.

I do this each trip and can't wait to do it again in September...I'm shooting for a blue or black one this time-fingers crossed!


----------



## sundayschild

i just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone for posting on this thread! i'd read about the pick a pearl thing but hadn't paid much attention to it, but once i read this thread and heard about your experiences - and saw your pretty jewelery! - i immediately decided this was one thing i definitely wanted to try. 

with the help of DBF, i picked out a stubborn little guy clinging grimly to the tank for dear life and ended up with a 7.5mm gold-tinged pearl that now "floats" in a silver cage on a silver chain - i chose a simple setting because it's something i want to wear every day. which, incidentally, turned out perfectly because DBF, who paid for the necklace, had actually bought me another, fancier pearl necklace for my 23rd birthday that he refused to present to me till the big day - two days later! so i unwittingly ended up with two pearl necklaces as bday presents  

sooo the point of that long-winded story was, DO THIS! IT'S FUN! and you can go as high or low as you want with the price - it'll still be a cherished disney momento to keep for years to come


----------



## TxMickeyLover

Here is a pic of my pendant with the blue pearl.  Sorry the picture isn't more clear.  It was hard to get a good, clear picture.


----------



## iluv2go2disney

From what I can tell of your pendant, it looks beautiful.


----------



## kkproulx

Daxx said:


> Also Typhoon Lagoon and Yacht & Beach Club.


 

Are all the places around the same prices?  We are staying at the YC this year and I'm thinking maybe we will do the BC this year.  I'm not sure though because picking it in Japan was so much fun last year!  Where in the BC is it?


----------



## crzy4my2

TxMickeyLover said:


> After reading this thread, I wanted to do this so badly.  Last Thursday, we stopped at the DTD stand.  It was late...9 pm or so.  They only had a few oysters left, so I didn't think I would get a very good pearl.  BOY was I wrong!  I got a 7.5 mm rare blue pearl.  Their value chart listed it between $100 and $120.  We had it set in an white gold infinity circle pendant with diamonds.  It is so beautiful.  My wonderful DH picked out the pendant.  Best souvie I could ever hope for.



I HAD to do it too after what I read here. We went to the one in Epcot. there was a clam all alone under a rock and I picked that one. I got a 7.5 m blue/silver pearl. I was so excited! I will post a picture. I like your setting better then mine.


----------



## crzy4my2

Here is my pearl..7.5 M blue/silver. I could not get a good picture


----------



## TxMickeyLover

crzy4my2 said:


> Here is my pearl..7.5 M blue/silver. I could not get a good picture



Your setting is very pretty.  Is the pearl free floating in the setting?


----------



## crzy4my2

TxMickeyLover said:


> Your setting is very pretty.  Is the pearl free floating in the setting?




Yes. thank you. it's in a "cage" type setting. After the woman told me that the pearl was rare, I didn't want her to drill any holes in it. In case I wanted to change the setting in the future. I hade fun doing this. I can'tr wait to go back to pick another pearl


----------



## breeknee

Here are some inexpensive sterling silver ring settings. Remember to get one that says "half-drilled". These are adjustable and VERY cheap (like $5) so great for kids!

Just go to firemountaingems dot com and in the search field, type "half drilled" 

Or search Ebay for "half drilled" or "half drilled setting" or "pearl setting" etc.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

crzy4my2 said:


> Yes. thank you. it's in a "cage" type setting. After the woman told me that the pearl was rare, I didn't want her to drill any holes in it. In case I wanted to change the setting in the future. I hade fun doing this. I can'tr wait to go back to pick another pearl



I think it's very pretty.  And that was smart not to get it drilled.  This is a definite for me and DD11.  I have to remember to look for the gnarliest, lonliest oyster, for he is hiding a beautiful pearl!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

breeknee said:


> Here are some inexpensive sterling silver ring settings. Remember to get one that says "half-drilled". These are adjustable and VERY cheap (like $5) so great for kids!
> 
> Just go to firemountaingems dot com and in the search field, type "half drilled"
> 
> Or search Ebay for "half drilled" or "half drilled setting" or "pearl setting" etc.



That's a cool website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suzimar57

those blue pearls are so lovely - don't know why i hadn't thought to get one myself before - next trip, it's a "to do"! (or "to try" and get a blue pearl)


----------



## an_evans

I can't wait! I have always just walked right by but this seems like a great souvenir.


----------



## REL1203

Do i understand this right, that the Oyster/Pearl is $15, and a normal Silver necklace pendent is like $20-$35... What else is needed, chain?? What do those run, and are there any other charges?


----------



## TxMickeyLover

If you get a pendant, you will need to get a chain.  I opted to not purchase a chain there, thinking I could possibly get one elsewhere for a better price.  I also already have a white gold chain from another necklace that I can use in the mean time.

The Oyster/pearl is $15, and I think some others have found silver settings for around $20 or $30.  I chose to go with the gold, because it includes a lifetime warranty for the gold and the diamonds.


----------



## blondinkaya

I got my Mother's Day gift last Thursday, in Epcot's Japan!

I picked what I thought was a very ugly one (well, I thought they all were ugly ).  The girl said the pearl's a greenish yellow, but it looks white to me.   It's 7 mm.  I opted for a silver cage because I didn't want it drilled.  The pearl cost $15.97 including tax ($14.99 before), and the cage was $18.64 after tax ($17.50 before).  For some reason, I thought I already had a silver chain for it, but I don't.  I need to go out and get one so I can start wearing it.

(please forgive the pics, I'm horrible at taking them)


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Love it!  What a Mother's Day you had!

Yes, it's hard to tell from the pic what color it is, but it's still gorgeous.


----------



## loveladyntramp

I surprised my DD12 with this in April.  Her birthday is in June, her birthstone is Pearl.  She was so excited.  They said the pearl has a pink tint and is a little bigger than average, 7mm.  My DD picked a heart necklace setting.  Sorry the picture of the necklace is a little blurry.


----------



## daughterlovesgoofy

I have heard great things about this experience.  I am thinking of taking my DD 10 and letting her pick one out and putting it into a ring.  I think she will love this.


----------



## loveladyntramp

It is definitely a great experience.  My DD12 loved it.  It worked out perfectly too.  My DH, DS and his friends did the Segway tour, DD couldn't do that - you have to be 16.  My DH, DS, his friends and I (on two different days) did the Keys to the Kingtom tour.  DD couldn't do that - you have to be 16.  She was pretty upset.  I tried to figure out something she could do that was special.  Then, weeks before our trip, I found this thread.  All I told her was that I found something special that was just for her.  When we walked into the store in Japan, I asked her "Isn't your birthstone pearl?"  She said "Yeah".  Then I asked her, "How would you like to pick a pearl?"  By then we were standing right in front of the tank.  I wish I had a picture of her face.  She was so surprised and she really loved the whole thing from beginning to end.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

loveladyntramp said:


> It is definitely a great experience.  My DD12 loved it.  It worked out perfectly too.  My DH, DS and his friends did the Segway tour, DD couldn't do that - you have to be 16.  My DH, DS, his friends and I (on two different days) did the Keys to the Kingtom tour.  DD couldn't do that - you have to be 16.  She was pretty upset.  I tried to figure out something she could do that was special.  Then, weeks before our trip, I found this thread.  All I told her was that I found something special that was just for her.  When we walked into the store in Japan, I asked her "Isn't your birthstone pearl?"  She said "Yeah".  Then I asked her, "How would you like to pick a pearl?"  By then we were standing right in front of the tank.  I wish I had a picture of her face.  She was so surprised and she really loved the whole thing from beginning to end.



What a great surprise!! I cannot wait until our trip for DD11 and I to do this as mother and daughter.  She is so excited and loves to see the pics that everyone puts up.


----------



## Wife2Grumpy

I did not know about this at all. I somehow missed this entirely in Japan.
I am so excited. I leave in a little over two weeks and am going to do this for
me and DD.

For anyone interested.......... I found some youtubes of the experience that
people have posted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS3tzisGcyQ

They have a few different videos from "Pick A Pearl".


----------



## Kellylynn3

i really love the sterling silver cage setting.  does anyone have this and how is it holding up?  i tend to wear the same jewelry 24/7.  including in the shower and etc.  but i dont want to damage the jewelry if i end up going with the necklace.    
thanks.


----------



## DizzDoll

Kellylynn3 said:


> i really love the sterling silver cage setting.  does anyone have this and how is it holding up?  i tend to wear the same jewelry 24/7.  including in the shower and etc.  but i dont want to damage the jewelry if i end up going with the necklace.
> thanks.



I have this and so does my daughter.  We wear it ALL the time, and only take it off to go to bed.  It has held up very well.  But since it IS a cage we don't want to "bend the bars"  that's why we take it off at night.


----------



## KJF

Kellylynn3 said:


> i really love the sterling silver cage setting.  does anyone have this and how is it holding up?  i tend to wear the same jewelry 24/7.  including in the shower and etc.  but i dont want to damage the jewelry if i end up going with the necklace.
> thanks.



We had trouble w/ ours before we even left the park - my DD5 & I got matching ones.  Her's came off on test track - somehow I noticed it before the car started moving w/ the next people & the man in her seat found it wedged in a corner - she would have been so upset if it was lost.  The hook holding the cage to the chain broke - the chain was still on her & the cage was in the seat.  I didn't have time to go back & get it fixed, so I got a new one put on when we got home.

Unfortunately, that is something that could have happened w/ any necklace - I don't know if the hook looked open/lose or anything - I'll take a look next time.

I think this is a tradition that I want to do on every trip w/ my DD


----------



## Jaci

My DD#1 who was 9yo when she got hers, wears the cage setting often.  We've had no problem with it.  However, with pearls, you will want to take them off when showering, etc...soaps, perfumes, makeup, even oils from your skin can damage a pearl.

Jaci


----------



## surfergirl602

We did this A LOT this past trip.  I think my husband is addicted to it...  he picked twins three times!!!

it all started when I did it with my mom for a mothers day gift.  We each picked out oysters, and both ended up getting champaigne gold pearls!  We had them set in the same pendant necklaces.  Gorgeous.  My hubby and I went back, I wanted to do it again - he kept trying for a black one, but we never got it.  He picked one, I picked one... I got a 8mm pink one, he got twins!  We did it at sea world, he got twins again!  Made those into earrings.  We did one for each of our girls and got them cute little matching rhinestone pendants.  All were a pink color.  We did it at dtd while waiting for our bus to the airport, he got twins again!!  He's my good luck charm, I guess!  There settings were way more expensive than Japans.  I have to say I liked the "show" of Japan much better than the other places.  Most of our money was spent on pearls, seriously.  It's my birthstone and I love them, so it was totally worth it... but you keep wanting that bigger one, or that yellow one, or that black one... The excitement of not knowing what you are going to get will keep us coming back I guess!  We will do it again the next time we visit.


----------



## famsen

My husband is also addicted to it. We picked a couple of oysters but we also spent about an hour just watching everyone else pick theirs.
My husband picked one with a 7-1/4" pearl and I picked TWINS! 
First time we ever got twins. My husband made them into a beautiful pair of earings with 14K gold settings for me for my birthday.


----------



## surfergirl602

Daxx said:


> Also, the woman picking before us got twins in her oyster!  From what I understand, that doesn't happen often.



While were were there this past time, first week of may, my hubby picked three different oysters (at different places) that all had twins.  He's my good luck charm!  I told him he needed to go buy a lottery ticket! 

We picked at Japan, Sea World, and DTD, but I liked Japan better.


----------



## surfergirl602

Chip_and_Dales_Girl said:


> Oh yes definitely.  They saw my rings were silver (actually white gold) and the first things they pulled out were the VERY expensive pendants.  The one over 600 dollars!    I ended up liking the one pendant that was 179, but I wanted to go cheaper.  But they kept pushing me towards the more expensive pendants.  Very disappointing and I will go again, only armed with information.  I am going to look at the website, look at the prices and tell them exactly what I would like.  I enjoy the picking of the pearl there.  The picking of the setting, not so much.
> 
> Honestly?  My favorite experience was the booth at Blizzard Beach.  The woman there was an absolute sweetheart and gave us both an experience to remember.



I felt pressured there as well.  Bad experience.  I was looking for a little pendant for my daughter, and bring out the "only one they had" for $25.  We went back later, and they pulled out the ones they had for $11!!!  Def. was irked about that!!!  They seem to show you the expensive ones first, no prices are listed, so you get your heart broken when you find something you like only to learn that it's like a hundred dollars!!!  The settings in Japan were much less money, and I thought they were prettier!!  Sea World was twice as expensive then all disney ones!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

surfergirl602 said:


> I felt pressured there as well.  Bad experience.  I was looking for a little pendant for my daughter, and bring out the "only one they had" for $25.  We went back later, and they pulled out the ones they had for $11!!!  Def. was irked about that!!!  They seem to show you the expensive ones first, no prices are listed, so you get your heart broken when you find something you like only to learn that it's like a hundred dollars!!!  The settings in Japan were much less money, and I thought they were prettier!!  Sea World was twice as expensive then all disney ones!



Where was this?


----------



## surfergirl602

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Where was this?



DTD.  They were all about the money there it seemed.


----------



## lumpy08

Do they happen to make a setting with Mickey ears?


----------



## brandijo5

lumpy08 said:


> Do they happen to make a setting with Mickey ears?



The one in Japan didn't when I was there last Dec.


----------



## daughterlovesgoofy

We did this for my 10 year old daughter and she loves it.  They glued it and she had to wait 24 hours to wear it.  We just had this done last week, it was in a little cart on the side of the street.  The pearl she chose is beautiful.  It was a litlle bigger than medium, sorry don't know the size.  They kinda pushed a ring setting with diamonds but we chose the silver setting it was still $49.00 for the setting and $15.95 for the pearl.  It is beautiful and a nice experience.  They gave us a warranty and said they will replace the peal for a life time.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Subbing...I would like to do this next week and share pics when I return...thanks!


----------



## WelovMickey!

Bumping to see if anyone has more pic to post. I love to see what people got. I am thinking about doing this is Sept!
Thanks!


----------



## fakereadhed

lumpy08 said:


> Do they happen to make a setting with Mickey ears?



They have one available on Disney Cruiseline. I got one on Ebay!  It is a cage setting with Mickey ears and it opens to put the pearl inside.


----------



## kkhworth

fakereadhed said:


> They have one available on Disney Cruiseline. I got one on Ebay!  It is a cage setting with Mickey ears and it opens to put the pearl inside.



Would you mind to post a pic? I would LOVE to see it!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

kkhworth said:


> Would you mind to post a pic? I would LOVE to see it!



I would love to see it too.


----------



## ktdaiwik

Me three I would love to see it too!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell




----------



## suzimar57

yes, that's a setting i want to see - just what i was looking for!


----------



## disneyfan551

My dd & I got the pearl necklaces from DCL last December, and loved them!  She had a cream pearl and mine was peach!  The Mickey and Minnie head cages are very cute!  I guess I'll be buying another one in December!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

disneyfan551 said:


> My dd & I got the pearl necklaces from DCL last December, and loved them!  She had a cream pearl and mine was peach!  The Mickey and Minnie head cages are very cute!  I guess I'll be buying another one in December!



Do you have photos?


----------



## disneyfan551

Sorry, I don't have any photos.  (wow, that is odd for ME to say!   ) And, I've never learned how to post photos to my posts either!    They are adorable though, and were only $30, with the oyster kit included.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Has anyone taken their pearl/setting back to be repaired?  DD got hers from Japan last year in August and it was just a few months before the pearl came loose from the setting.  We're going again this August and I'm hoping they will fix it without charge (it really just needs to be glued again).  If not, I guess we'll have to find a way to do it ourselves.


----------



## TxMickeyLover

I don't know if they will charge you or not.  I have never had to have mine repaired (I've only had it a couple months), but was told when I got mine that only the 10K or 14K gold settings include a warranty (mine is 14K white gold.)  I would think, though, that it just needs to be glued, they would not charge you.


----------



## REL1203

I litterally just stepped off the plane today from my 10day trip, and I got my wife a pearl from Japan. It was great, a 7.5mm white/pinkish/goldish one. it was l.ike $60 for the pearl, the necklace and the clasp thing


----------



## Jaci

This thread needs more pictures....


----------



## Eeyore's Pal

Two great customer service experiences:

DD's 14K ring got totally bent out of shape from her wearing it while playing ball.  We bought the ring at Beach Club; I brought it to the stand in DTD on our next trip and asked for repair.  They took the ring without question and it arrived at our house about two weeks later, all perfect again.  (DD no longer wears it while playing ball.)

DD also has a 10K pearl ring that I bought her from a local shop.  The pearl fell out and I replaced it locally for about $30.  Once again, about 8-9 months later, the pearl fell out.  This time I took the ring with us to WDW.  We stopped by the Beach Club pearl stand and I let her pick an oyster.  Wow!  She got this HUGE pearl.  This wonderful woman glued the pearl in place to our old ring and told us that now if it fell out they would repair it for free because they guaranteed their glue!  And then she refused to charge us for the pearl!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Jaci said:


> This thread needs more pictures....



I agree!!  We're not going for about 16 months and I promise to post mine, but who can wait that long?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Eeyore's Pal said:


> Two great customer service experiences:
> 
> DD's 14K ring got totally bent out of shape from her wearing it while playing ball.  We bought the ring at Beach Club; I brought it to the stand in DTD on our next trip and asked for repair.  They took the ring without question and it arrived at our house about two weeks later, all perfect again.  (DD no longer wears it while playing ball.)
> 
> DD also has a 10K pearl ring that I bought her from a local shop.  The pearl fell out and I replaced it locally for about $30.  Once again, about 8-9 months later, the pearl fell out.  This time I took the ring with us to WDW.  We stopped by the Beach Club pearl stand and I let her pick an oyster.  Wow!  She got this HUGE pearl.  This wonderful woman glued the pearl in place to our old ring and told us that now if it fell out they would repair it for free because they guaranteed their glue!  And then she refused to charge us for the pearl!



That's awesome! What great experiences.


----------



## ktdaiwik

I would definitly love to see more pictures too!It sounds like this is going to be a fun experience!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

My computer got fried this weekend during a thunderstorm.  (I'm on my DD's laptop).

We did this on Monday and it was great!!  I was waiting until my DD 8 and 10 would enjoy it.  My DD 8 got a 7mm greenish/shiny one, DD10 got an 8mm pink one and I got a 7mm very goldish one.  A fun experience we might do again in a few years.


----------



## mkycrzy1971

Quick question...I am allergic to sterling silver but do not really care for yellow gold...do they have other options, such as white gold?


----------



## Jaci

mkycrzy1971 said:


> Quick question...I am allergic to sterling silver but do not really care for yellow gold...do they have other options, such as white gold?



When we went, there were several white gold options.  I think I've seen pics on here of people who got white gold.

Both of my DDs (who were 5 & 9 at the time) still talk about this.  They are planning their oyster picking stratagy for our next trip...big vs small...clean vs dirty...funny shaped...lots of "hair".  They either want "twins" or silver/blue (like I got).

HTH


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

More pictures!! More Pictures!! MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Tinks1984

I got my pearl & necklace and it was white gold  Very expensive piece really, but lovely and well worth it.

I'll post some pictures later...


----------



## Pirate at Heart

Can't wait to try this soon!


----------



## landryfam

so cool to see my original post still going nearly a year later. 

Hope all of you have enjoyed picking your pearls


----------



## WelovMickey!

landryfam said:


> so cool to see my original post still going nearly a year later.
> 
> Hope all of you have enjoyed picking your pearls



Thank you for starting it. Now I know it is there before I leave so I can budget it in.


----------



## champagne2878

i am actually starting my own booth next week at a flea market for now until i get enough money to go to the malls with it. i just ordered alot of oysters with pearls and alot of jewellery. im hoping it works out good here is the link i am buying from lpearls.com/p387/60pcs-canned-akoya-wish-pearls/product_info.html[/url] i actually ordered the canned ones and will just put them in a tub of water but they do also sell 280 pc. that they come all in tubs. i bought my wife one of those pearls from universal studios and it looks great so im taking their idea and running with it lol
judging from eveeryones posts about the pick a pearl thing i think i should do pretty good with this small business venture


----------



## WelovMickey!

champagne2878 said:


> i am actually starting my own booth next week at a flea market for now until i get enough money to go to the malls with it. i just ordered alot of oysters with pearls and alot of jewellery. im hoping it works out good here is the link i am buying from lpearls.com/p387/60pcs-canned-akoya-wish-pearls/product_info.html[/url] i actually ordered the canned ones and will just put them in a tub of water but they do also sell 280 pc. that they come all in tubs. i bought my wife one of those pearls from universal studios and it looks great so im taking their idea and running with it lol
> judging from eveeryones posts about the pick a pearl thing i think i should do pretty good with this small business venture



Best Wishes!!


----------



## Jaci

landryfam said:


> so cool to see my original post still going nearly a year later.
> 
> Hope all of you have enjoyed picking your pearls



Thanks for starting this thread.  I would have never know about this and we probably wouldn't have spent as much time in Epcot without it.

My DDs love their pearls and wear them a couple of times a week.  They love telling the story of picking the oyster.


----------



## mkycrzy1971

Jaci said:


> When we went, there were several white gold options.  I think I've seen pics on here of people who got white gold.
> 
> Both of my DDs (who were 5 & 9 at the time) still talk about this.  They are planning their oyster picking stratagy for our next trip...big vs small...clean vs dirty...funny shaped...lots of "hair".  They either want "twins" or silver/blue (like I got).
> 
> HTH





Tinks1984 said:


> I got my pearl & necklace and it was white gold  Very expensive piece really, but lovely and well worth it.
> 
> I'll post some pictures later...





WONDERFUL!  I am considering a necklace... a ring is something I would be just too hard on...I think they are beautiful, but I NEVER take my rings off to shower or do dishes, etc....I would have a ring destroyed in no time at all!  We are going to WDW in sept for our 18th wedding anniversary (without kids...shhhhh!!!!) so I am going to try out the pick a pearl for the first time.  Does anyone know about any sort of bracelets they might have, or is that not an option?  PICTURES PLEASE...I want to see what options there are in white gold....I am so excited!  Thank you all so much for the information and advice.


----------



## dato63

I had never heard of this, but have added it to our Epcot list.  We are going for our first trip in November, for my twin daughter's 5th birthday.  They would love to pick a pearl & have something made.

Has anyone ever picked an oyster and there was no pearl in it?   Is that a risk?  If there is not a pearl, do you pick another?


----------



## Rebecca12345

dato63  If someone happpens to choose an empty shell, they do get to choose another.  You can just have the pearl, or you can choose a setting.  I have done this several times.  It is sure fun to watch the variety that comes from the oysters!


----------



## champagne2878

actually there is very little chance of them not having a pearl in them, the pearls are actually placed in them and then the oyster is placed into an achohol/water solution to cause the oyster to constrict closed and then they are kept in the alchohol/water solution until they are used. the oyster you pick is not infact the actual host oyster. they tell you that the oysters are x-rayed to know for sure there is a pearl in them but that is actually false, some of the sales people know this and some believe it but if you tell the ones who know that you are aware of this they will admit it. it is still fun though and they are real pearls. sorry if i have spoiled this for anyone but i just wanted to let you guys know how this works. i cant wait to get my order in so i can open my own booth.


----------



## disfamily5

*I love my ring I got...I got it from the Beach club where we were staying...everytime we would go to the boat I would see the booth so finally on our last night there I decided to do it...I just wanted a pearl but my super sweet dad got them to set it in a ring for me....the only thing is I have only had it for about 3 weeks now and it is starting to tarnish...the guy assured my dad that it was sterling silver...I don't know what to do..do y'all think i could send it off to get it re set...the ring is silver with a feather type design on each side..it really is beautiful*


----------



## champagne2878

by tarnish what exactly do you mean? is it turning a copper color? because if it is then it is probably the rhodium plating wearing off and you are seeing copper base metal showing through. if it is just getting like black crap that you can scrap off then you just need to clean it but you need to find cleaner that is safe for the pearl and the glue that holds the pearl onto the post. silver will get that black stuff built up on it very easily and quickly especially or rings because of the sweat and oils that come out from your hands. if it is sterling silver the ring should be marked somewhere and it should say 925. i hope this has helped


----------



## AInWonderland

Does anyone know how much the litte gecko setting was?


----------



## LittleFlounder

TeamTinkerbell said:


> More pictures!! More Pictures!! MORE PICTURES!!!!



Here is my pearl from my trip last November. Its a 7.75 mm gold/champagne colored pearl...inside a sterling silver cage pendant. Because of the large size of my pearl, I had to buy the large cage, which was $19.50 (a small cage was $18.50). The 18" silver chain was $15.


----------



## champagne2878

that is a nice pendant. i dont see any hinges, how did they get it in there? usually there are some hinges. kinda sweet


----------



## LittleFlounder

You're right, there are no hinges. I have two theories about how the pearl gets in there -- one "wire" is bent over a bit, the pearl is dropped in and then its bent shut...or the cage comes with one wire unattached at the bottom so the pearl can be put in and then the wire is attached where the wires come together at the bottom(there is a little crease at the bottom). 

... or maybe its just magic!


----------



## ktdaiwik

That is beautiful!I am getting more and more excited about doing this!


----------



## champagne2878

did you guys see thecrab and the gecko ones on page 7 those were bout the sweetest ive seen before. i wanna get the gecko for my wife


----------



## Rebecca12345

Disfamily5, I believe by law, sterling silver needs to be marked with .925.
Check inside the ring  If it is sterling, there should be a mark stating so.
A polishing cloth could be used to clean off tarnish.  Just don't rub the pearl with the cloth.  Never put pearls in a sonic jewelry cleaner or soak pearls in liquid jewelry cleaner.

Take special care when wearing pearl jewelry.  I mean they should be treated with alot of extra care to keep them in good condition. Especially rings- you know how active hands are, try to avoid scratching the pearl, avoid 'soaking it' (washing dishes or swimming, hot tubbing..) because they are glued into place & that might loosen the setting.  Esp. Necklaces- put them on after you apply hair spray or perfume. Store them separately,(esp when traveling) not with any other jewelry that could rub or scratch the pearls if they shifted around with other pieces.

Occassionally check the settings of your jewelry to make sure the pearl/stone has not become loose, or a clasp doesn't close properly.  
Pearls are so beautiful & easy to keep lovely if you take extra care.

Here is an article that explains care better than I just tried!
http://jewelry.about.com/cs/pearls/a/cleaning_pearls.htm


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

disfamily5 said:


> *I love my ring I got...I got it from the Beach club where we were staying...everytime we would go to the boat I would see the booth so finally on our last night there I decided to do it...I just wanted a pearl but my super sweet dad got them to set it in a ring for me....the only thing is I have only had it for about 3 weeks now and it is starting to tarnish...the guy assured my dad that it was sterling silver...I don't know what to do..do y'all think i could send it off to get it re set...the ring is silver with a feather type design on each side..it really is beautiful*



Very pretty. I plan to get a ring as well. Do you what you paid for the whole experience?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

LittleFlounder said:


> Here is my pearl from my trip last November. Its a 7.75 mm gold/champagne colored pearl...inside a sterling silver cage pendant. Because of the large size of my pearl, I had to buy the large cage, which was $19.50 (a small cage was $18.50). The 18" silver chain was $15.



Wow, what a great close-up. That is really pretty and I love the color. Thanks for the prices too.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Rebecca12345 said:


> Disfamily5, I believe by law, sterling silver needs to be marked with .925.
> Check inside the ring  If it is sterling, there should be a mark stating so.
> A polishing cloth could be used to clean off tarnish.  Just don't rub the pearl with the cloth.  Never put pearls in a sonic jewelry cleaner or soak pearls in liquid jewelry cleaner.
> 
> Take special care when wearing pearl jewelry.  I mean they should be treated with alot of extra care to keep them in good condition. Especially rings- you know how active hands are, try to avoid scratching the pearl, avoid 'soaking it' (washing dishes or swimming, hot tubbing..) because they are glued into place & that might loosen the setting.  Esp. Necklaces- put them on after you apply hair spray or perfume. Store them separately,(esp when traveling) not with any other jewelry that could rub or scratch the pearls if they shifted around with other pieces.
> 
> Occassionally check the settings of your jewelry to make sure the pearl/stone has not become loose, or a clasp doesn't close properly.
> Pearls are so beautiful & easy to keep lovely if you take extra care.
> 
> Here is an article that explains care better than I just tried!
> http://jewelry.about.com/cs/pearls/a/cleaning_pearls.htm



Okay, so I hadn't thought about how to care for those little guys. One of the first things I do when I come home from work, besides kicking off my shoes, is to take off my rings. I'm covered there.  I want to get a ring b/c I have a special Mother and Child necklace that I wear and I don't wear anything else. Is there a ring setting that is better for a pearl, kind of like the cage for the necklace to protect it?


----------



## PrincessAli

I have to smile to myself when I read the posts about how some of your daughters will love to 'pick an oyster'.  MY husband LOVES to do this!!!!  He would spend all of his money in Japan picking oysters just to see what type of pearl he gets.  I have MANY different sizes and colors in almost every setting from rings, neckless and earrings.  He enjoys doing this so much and I benefit from it!!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

PrincessAli said:


> I have to smile to myself when I read the posts about how some of your daughters will love to 'pick an oyster'.  MY husband LOVES to do this!!!!  He would spend all of his money in Japan picking oysters just to see what type of pearl he gets.  I have MANY different sizes and colors in almost every setting from rings, neckless and earrings.  He enjoys doing this so much and I benefit from it!!!!



Lucky girl!!


----------



## suzimar57

the pearl in the cage is simply beautiful - very elegant - want one!!


----------



## cyctorres

*Bumping*


----------



## poochie

I got a ring from Japan Epcot a few years ago and I lost the pearl. 

Do you think if I brought my ring, and purchased a new pearl, they would reset the new pearl for me?


----------



## Secondgradememories

Hi Pearl lovers!  I finally took a picture of my pearls.  I love both settings.  For those getting a ring - be sure to take into account the swelling of your fingers in the Florida heat.  My pinky ring fits on my ring finger!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Secondgradememories said:


> Hi Pearl lovers!  I finally took a picture of my pearls.  I love both settings.  For those getting a ring - be sure to take into account the swelling of your fingers in the Florida heat.  My pinky ring fits on my ring finger!



Beautiful. Were the two pearls on the necklace picked from the same oyster?


----------



## suzimar57

i've never done this pearl thing, but am planning to next trip - my question is: are all the pearls so perfectly round? or are some misshapen-ish?


----------



## Secondgradememories

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Beautiful. Were the two pearls on the necklace picked from the same oyster?



No - my son picked one, pinkish tint, and my daughter the other, yellowish.  They were both 7.5mm.   I like the "mother's necklace" they made together!


----------



## uncspin

wow!  i just decided to look on this board today and found this little treasure.  i have already emailed my husband to tell him that we should do this for christmas gifts next year.  yay!


----------



## nokanda

Rebecca12345 said:


> Disfamily5, I believe by law, sterling silver needs to be marked with .925.
> http://jewelry.about.com/cs/pearls/a/cleaning_pearls.htm



kind of ot, but the sterling silver charms available in wdw are not marked with .925.  does that mean they are not sterling silver...it says sterling on them. but not .925

thanks


----------



## LittleFlounder

nokanda said:


> kind of ot, but the sterling silver charms available in wdw are not marked with .925.  does that mean they are not sterling silver...it says sterling on them. but not .925
> 
> thanks



No, sterling silver can be marked "sterling" and "ster", as well as "925".


----------



## ms.yt

champagne2878 said:


> actually there is very little chance of them not having a pearl in them, the pearls are actually placed in them and then the oyster is placed into an achohol/water solution to cause the oyster to constrict closed and then they are kept in the alchohol/water solution until they are used. the oyster you pick is not infact the actual host oyster. they tell you that the oysters are x-rayed to know for sure there is a pearl in them but that is actually false, some of the sales people know this and some believe it but if you tell the ones who know that you are aware of this they will admit it. it is still fun though and they are real pearls. sorry if i have spoiled this for anyone but i just wanted to let you guys know how this works. i cant wait to get my order in so i can open my own booth.



I have never heard this before. How did you find this out?


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hi All,  We are in Disney now and I did this today...I got a 7.5 mm champagny/white pearl and picked a floating heart pendant that has the pearl dangling from the bottom.  I really love it.   The charm was about $29 and is sterling.

The girls behind the booth were amazing to work with and super excited that I wanted to take pics...I will post them when I get home as I do not know how to down load pics.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

FormrCastMbr said:


> Hi All,  We are in Disney now and I did this today...I got a 7.5 mm champagny/white pearl and picked a floating heart pendant that has the pearl dangling from the bottom.  I really love it.   The charm was about $29 and is sterling.
> 
> The girls behind the booth were amazing to work with and super excited that I wanted to take pics...I will post them when I get home as I do not know how to down load pics.



We can't wait to see the pics. Did you do this in Epcot?


----------



## FormrCastMbr

TeamTinkerbell said:


> We can't wait to see the pics. Did you do this in Epcot?



Yes, it was in Japan.  Will post pics hopefully Sat.


----------



## Angel Ariel

I experienced picking a pearl for the first time on our anniversary trip last December!  This is the gorgeous cage necklace I came home with!  It's a pinkish-greenish pearl...can't remember the mm right now...7.25 maybe?


----------



## 3happydancers

lyzziesmom said:


> One quick word of warning about the rings: I did the pick a pearl in Japan a couple weeks ago, and it was so much fun! I picked out a ring to have the pearl set in, and since I don't know my size the girl guessed and picked a size for me and it fit perfectly on the first try. When I got home, the ring is too big! It was really hot outside and hot in the Japan store, and my fingers must have been swollen from the heat. I can still wear the ring on another finger, but I'm not used to wearing one on that finger and it feels weird, and it's not where I wanted to be able to wear it. So make sure your fingers aren't swollen from the heat, or go in knowing your ring size!
> 
> Also, it seems that they slopped some glue on the pearl and I can't get it off. I didn't notice this until I got it home, because I picked it just a couple days before coming home and they said not to wear it for a couple days to let it set. I'm pretty disappointed because the pearl is beautiful, but now it has smears all over it.
> 
> 
> I noticed when I came back to pick up my ring that the customer in front of me bought a gold setting, and hers was wrapped in a pretty little Disney box. She did not ask for any special box, that's just what they put it in. Mine was a less expensive sterling silver setting, and they just put it in a plain white cardboard ring box. I guess you get a nice box if you spend more money. It doesn't really matter, but it was kind of a let down after I saw the other lady's cute WDW box, I was looking forward to having my own cute little WDW box and didn't get one.



 I had the same thing happen to my dd pendant.  When we got home, we unwrapped the setting and found a lump of glue on the pearl.  I simply contacted the company (the info was right on the receipt) and they were extremely helpful.  They instructed me to mail it to them, insured.  I did and within 2 weeks time they cleaned up the pearl without a trace of damage.


----------



## Angel Ariel

> I noticed when I came back to pick up my ring that the customer in front of me bought a gold setting, and hers was wrapped in a pretty little Disney box. She did not ask for any special box, that's just what they put it in. Mine was a less expensive sterling silver setting, and they just put it in a plain white cardboard ring box. I guess you get a nice box if you spend more money. It doesn't really matter, but it was kind of a let down after I saw the other lady's cute WDW box, I was looking forward to having my own cute little WDW box and didn't get one.



It may have just been what  they happened to have available that day.  I got a gold cage necklace w/an 18" (i think) chain, and I just got the plain white cardboard also.  I don't think it has anything to do w/how expensive it is...


----------



## REL1203

My wife got a silver necklace, and a silver cage/mount, and her pearl, and we got the Disney Box. It is nice  so i think its just random


----------



## REL1203

My wife got a silver necklace, and a silver cage/mount, and her pearl, and we got the Disney Box. It is nice  so i think its just random


----------



## soxnation

we did this in 06. me mum and sis. we got a plain silver ring i got the pendant with a fancy top and we got mum a beautiful ss dragon fly pin that the pearl is the head of the dragon fly. i should try to get pics of all 3 up here soon. i want to do this again in december when mum and i go. maybe we will try the dtd location this time as the first was in japan with 30 people surounding us!


----------



## jeppy0813

Does anyone know where you can get the pearl set in a mickey mouse head?  And how much do the settings vary from different locations?
Thanks for the help
JEN


----------



## brandijo5

I never saw any type of disney settings when I was there in Dec.


----------



## jthom10003

wow I have never heard of doing this before!  This is a must do for dd and I.  We will be doing her 13th bday there.  Think we might do this while dh is out golfing.  Thanks for the info on this!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

jeppy0813 said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the pearl set in a mickey mouse head?  And how much do the settings vary from different locations?
> Thanks for the help
> JEN



I think someone posted previously that they were only available on cruises but can be found on eBay.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Here is a pic of my sterling silver slide charm and 7.5 mm pearl.  It was about $49 total (pearl and charm) in the Japan Pavilion.  






Oyster Intro:





Pearl:





Drum/Celebrating Pearl Discovery:


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

FormrCastMbr said:


> Here is a pic of my sterling silver slide charm and 7.5 mm pearl.  It was about $49 total (pearl and charm) in the Japan Pavilion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  That's one that I haven't seen.


----------



## suzimar57

pretty - but how does it "slide"?


----------



## princessmom29

I think rthe chain goes throug the openings like a slide bracelet??


----------



## FormrCastMbr

suzimar57 said:


> pretty - but how does it "slide"?



Yes, the chain will go through the 2 big loops at the sides...at the top of the heart.


----------



## TigerKat

It's beautiful Lauren!


----------



## mskayjay

I am not a huge pearl fan but that slide is very very pretty.  That may be what it takes to get me to let DH buy me an oyster!  lol


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Thanks Kat! 



mskayjay said:


> I am not a huge pearl fan but that slide is very very pretty.  That may be what it takes to get me to let DH buy me an oyster!  lol



I am glad you like it!  It may be a nice anniversary gift for you on your trip!  That is what I got mine for, our first anniversary!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## suzimar57

thanks for the slide explanation - it is quite lovely!


----------



## Ppufi

Could someone pretty please post a picture of their Lucky Cat setting, the price, and where they got it?  This sounds like fun, and this setting sounds adorable.


----------



## zefyr

Ppufi said:


> Could someone pretty please post a picture of their Lucky Cat setting, the price, and where they got it?  This sounds like fun, and this setting sounds adorable.



Oooh, I'd like to see a picture too...

I think the Lucky Cat setting would be in Japan's pearl picking spot.  They sell alot of Lucky Cat stuff there.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Ppufi said:


> Could someone pretty please post a picture of their Lucky Cat setting, the price, and where they got it?  This sounds like fun, and this setting sounds adorable.



Ppufi, I remember seeing a picture like that on one of the posts. I know there are a lot of pages on this thread, but I thought there was on one in this thread.


----------



## zefyr

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Ppufi, I remember seeing a picture like that on one of the posts. I know there are a lot of pages on this thread, but I thought there was on one in this thread.



I looked at all the pages on this thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

zefyr said:


> I looked at all the pages on this thread and couldn't find it.



Sorry, I know I saw a pic somewhere on the boards.


----------



## JodiR

Here is my ring.... 


My 2 dd's each picked a pearl and had this ring made at DTD.  Cost was around $400.  Posted a couple of pictures to show a different angle.  Don't remember the color of the one pearl... not sure if it is blue or black.  Maybe gray (if there is such a color)?


----------



## Jaci

That is a beautiful ring.  My pearl was similar in color maybe a bit darker to your's and they called it blue/silver/grey.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Yes, very very pretty.


----------



## kayla87

This has been a great thread to read through.  I'm pretty excited about DH buying me a late birthday gift in January.  I do have a few questions for those experienced pearl pickers...

How does the process work?  Do I need to pay at a register, then go to the oyster counter with a ticket or something?  Or can I walk up to the oysters and just start there?  Someone mentioned you have to stand out as a buyer from the lookers, but I don't know what that really entails.

How long does the pearl birth actually take?  From picking to leaving it to be set?  10 minutes?  Half an hour?

Settings...should I pick one out before I pick my pearl?

I think someone has said that you leave for about an hour to have the pearl set.  Is that correct?

Thanks in advance to anyone who has any answers!


----------



## Jaci

You will go to the registar (near the pearl stand, but not at the pearl stand) and pay.  They will give you a ticket.  We were number 3, so I don't know how it is handled when it gets more crowded...and it does get crowded.  When they call your number, you select your oyster.  Then they shuck it and present you with your pearl.  The pearl gets bagged and I believe it was given to us.  We went to the side of the stand and were helped by another girl to select our jewelry.  We did three oysters/pearls and in total from pick to paying for our pendants, it took about 15 minutes.  But, we had already figured out which oysters we wanted and the girls had pretty much decided which pendants they wanted.  We were told that our jewelry would be ready in an hour, but they were already working on them when we were leaving.

I would go as early as possible.  I can get really, really crowded and I'm sure the wait can be quite long.

HTH
Jaci


----------



## kayla87

Thanks Jaci!  That is very helpful!  I want to make sure I know what I'm doing when I get there, so I don't waste time.  I feel much more prepared, and DH will appreciate the details for planning!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I have not done this yet, but I think we'll go ahead of time and pick out what setting(s) we want and then go back later.


----------



## suzimar57

can you buy your pearl in one location (say, japan) then take it to another location (like DTD) to have it set in a necklace? (if the selection there is more appealing to you)


----------



## kadesha

suzimar57 said:


> can you buy your pearl in one location (say, japan) then take it to another location (like DTD) to have it set in a necklace? (if the selection there is more appealing to you)



according to responses earlier in the thread, yes you can do this!


----------



## suzimar57

thanks - good to know for the planning!


----------



## dato63

Do they by any chance have a setting that is male-ish?   I ask as I have twin daughters, and I had wanted to let them each get something for themselves.   But, I was also thinking of letting them pick an extra pearl and have something made that they pick out themselves for their Nana for Christmas.    Knowing them, they'll ask about grandpa too.   So, I was curious if they had tie tacks, or money clips or something?   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I tried to scan through this long thread to find some answers, but I gave up!  

1. Does anyone know if you can bring your own setting?  I lost a pearl a few years ago out of a setting that I love!

2. Are there loose pearls too, or just ones still in the oysters?

3. How can I get my hubby to surprise me with a new ring?? haha  We are going to WDW on my birthday next year and I just so happen to be a Gemini and pearl is my birthstone!  Anyone wanna email him for me?  lol


----------



## Smile4Me

dato63 said:


> Do they by any chance have a setting that is male-ish?   I ask as I have twin daughters, and I had wanted to let them each get something for themselves.   But, I was also thinking of letting them pick an extra pearl and have something made that they pick out themselves for their Nana for Christmas.    Knowing them, they'll ask about grandpa too.   So, I was curious if they had tie tacks, or money clips or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I'd love to know as well, my boyfriend just got a job that requires him to wear a tie most days, and I'd love to get him a tie tack if they have something like that!


----------



## lisa_mae

i get a pearl every time i go to wdw. i think what they drill a small whole where the belly button of the pearl is then glue it to a small peg on the setting. i love them and always enjoy picking a pearl even though the wait can be a little long i think it is worth it


----------



## jewjubean

I am so excited to pick a pearl for my mom...she's not into disney all that much  but this will be the perfect gift for her, a memory for me to have picking the pearl and her being able to wear it and think of me!


----------



## LittleFlounder

jewjubean said:


> I am so excited to pick a pearl for my mom...she's not into disney all that much  but this will be the perfect gift for her, a memory for me to have picking the pearl and her being able to wear it and think of me!



I did this for my mother during my last trip as well! She is _not_ a Disney fan at all, but she loved the pearl I picked for her (in the cage pendant, on a silver chain). She wears it all the time!


----------



## Lisa0503

dato63 said:


> Do they by any chance have a setting that is male-ish?


I was at Japan yesterday and they did have a tie tack and possibly cuff links for the guys...

FYI...   When I went to DTD I asked about seeing what settings they had for the 'pick your pearls' and they basically told me they had hundreds of them and I would have to actually pick my pearl first then they would show me settings.     Well I wanted to pick my pearl in Japan since it sounded like a better 'show'  so I chose a setting in Japan as well.  In DTD they have no 'sample settings' out for viewing (only finished jewelry) but they do have a display case in Japan with settings for the pearls...


----------



## dato63

Lisa0503 said:


> I was at Japan yesterday and they did have a tie tack and possibly cuff links for the guys...
> 
> FYI...   When I went to DTD I asked about seeing what settings they had for the 'pick your pearls' and they basically told me they had hundreds of them and I would have to actually pick my pearl first then they would show me settings.     Well I wanted to pick my pearl in Japan since it sounded like a better 'show'  so I chose a setting in Japan as well.  In DTD they have no 'sample settings' out for viewing (only finished jewelry) but they do have a display case in Japan with settings for the pearls...





Thank you so much!   We are going in November - and I was thinking my twins could get a present for their nana.  This way they could for grandpa too!   A tie tac would work fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## jewjubean

LittleFlounder said:


> I did this for my mother during my last trip as well! She is _not_ a Disney fan at all, but she loved the pearl I picked for her (in the cage pendant, on a silver chain). She wears it all the time!


Doesnt it suck to have parents that dont get the disney magic....if i could find a  harley davidson mickey she would love it!!!!! But until mickey is a biker mouse , a pearl will have to do..i think she's going to  when she see's it.


----------



## noname70

bump


----------



## peytonsmomie

Someone ask for a Harley Mickey?


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I thought I had a photo of my ring online, but I guess not.  Well, here are the pearls we got - the pink is my friend's, the champagne is my service dog's , and the blueish silvery one is my beloved pearl!!


----------



## jewjubean

peytonsmomie said:


> Someone ask for a Harley Mickey?



haha that is great!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I forgot to also say, the first time I did the Japan Pick-a-Pearl was in the 80s and I didn't mount it while there (at that time they said my pearl was too big for a ring, but they do rings for that size pearl now).  I did have a local jeweler mount it on a gorgeous necklace for me in the late 90s.  So, if you don't like any of the mounts they have at Disney, you can still pick the pearl(s) and have it mounted at home.


----------



## littlewitch34

I got a 7mm pinkish-gold pearl in the smaller silver cage setting. I want to wear it, but I'm afraid I'll lose it or something! I loved the girls at Japan in Epcot because they made such a big deal out of it. The two people after me had larger pearls, but I didn't feel any less special


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I think you'll be very safe wearing the caged ones.

My ring has stayed intact.  The pin that I put my dog's pearl on, however, the pearl fell off on the first wearing.  Thankfully, it fell off at home right after we got in - I'd thought it fell off at the restaurant or outside, but thankfully found it on the floor near the door!  I don't know what kind of glue to put it back on with, so I haven't fixed it yet.  Maybe I'll bring it back with me on my next trip and see if they'll fix it.  (The pearl is drilled and then put on a little post and glued there.)


----------



## suzimar57

that bluish silvery pearl is gorgeous!!!

i can only hope to pick one that beautiful!!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Thanks!  I was so shocked and overjoyed when I saw it!!  The pearl I'd done before was a champagne or peach light shade, so I was sooo wanting something different like a dark color.


----------



## kkproulx

suzimar57 said:


> that bluish silvery pearl is gorgeous!!!
> 
> i can only hope to pick one that beautiful!!


 

Now this is just 'hearsay', but I was told to pick the ugliest one that is by itself to find the most 'beautiful' pearl!  Of course, if it doesn't work the first time, I'll try the best looking one in the middle of the pile!    I SO want a bluish/black pearl this time around (I don't even care of the size)!


----------



## mom2zandjsquared

kkproulx said:


> Now this is just 'hearsay', but I was told to pick the ugliest one that is by itself to find the most 'beautiful' pearl!  Of course, if it doesn't work the first time, I'll try the best looking one in the middle of the pile!    I SO want a bluish/black pearl this time around (I don't even care of the size)!



We got the silver blue colored pearl and picked the ugliest and it had what looked like hair growing on it and got that pearl.


----------



## butiflfeet

I love the pictures!  Thanks to you all for sharing this info!

DH and I are going to Disney World at the end of September to celebrate our 5th anniversary.  I would love to get one of those pearls in a ring or a necklace to commemorate our trip.  Any suggestions on how I can bring this up to DH without flat out telling him what I want for my anniversary gift?  TIA all!


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

can't wait to do this on my trip in a couple of weeks with my dd and mom.  This will be a great suviner instead of buying an expensive t-shirt or stuffed animal that will get trashed in a few years.  
Does anyone know if they have any Disney related settings?  i would love to have something with mickey ears..


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

mom2zandjsquared said:


> We got the silver blue colored pearl and picked the ugliest and it had what looked like hair growing on it and got that pearl.



There may be something to it. Right now I would take anything. As you see from my ticker, I have a while!


----------



## littlewitch34

Ms_Butterfly said:


> I think you'll be very safe wearing the caged ones.



Doesn't make me any less paranoid  I will start wearing it, though. It's so beautiful, and my dad paid for the setting and chain as a present for making the Dean's List at school.


----------



## Pooh67_68

Here is my necklace, plain setting.





My ring, double leaf.





Sorry they are blurry, I am not a good picture taker.


----------



## littlewitch34

*Pooh67_68*, your ring is gorgeous! I love the pearl in the necklace setting, too!


----------



## Pooh67_68

Why thank you.  

My cousin told me which oyster to pick for the pearl on the necklace. Its a little over 7mm and white, on a 14k Auli'l Cap Pendant.

My sister told me which oyster to pick for the pearl on the ring. It is a little bigger then the necklace pearl and white.

I got both the pearls and the settings at DTD. For the ring, the worker looked at my finger and said I have your size (never told her) and it fit.


----------



## kkproulx

mom2zandjsquared said:


> We got the silver blue colored pearl and picked the ugliest and it had what looked like hair growing on it and got that pearl.


 
Well then....I hope to find an ugly 'hairy' one when we're back down there!  Does anyone know (I don't want to read this all over again) if I bring in a pearl that we picked last year, can I have it placed in a setting?  I think I even have it in it's original little bag that they put it in stating the size and date picked....??? DD picked one and didn't want it put into a setting, now she does....plus she has to show everyone that her's is BIGGER than mine!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

kkproulx said:


> Now this is just 'hearsay', but I was told to pick the ugliest one that is by itself to find the most 'beautiful' pearl! Of course, if it doesn't work the first time, I'll try the best looking one in the middle of the pile!  I SO want a bluish/black pearl this time around (I don't even care of the size)!


 
I had heard that, too, so that is what I did.  I picked the two ugliest ones I could find in the tank.  The first one was the champagne pearl.  The second was the blue-silver one.  So, I guess it works some of the time!


----------



## MomAndrea

We are going to be in Epcot on my birthday next week.  I think I know what I want .


----------



## noname70

Help-what setting should I get for a 4 year old girl?  Should I get a ring? Necklace?  I'm the Dad and I have no clue.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I'd go for a necklace, since a 4-year-old will quickly outgrow a ring.  A necklace can always be resized by simply purchasing a larger chain for the setting to slide onto.


----------



## LittleFlounder

I'd probably get a 4 year old a necklace. She could easily loose a ring.. it could fall off, or she might be more inclined to play with it rather than keep it on. I think a pendant on a small chain would be best.


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

just asking again...does anyone know if they have settings in shape of mickey head?

15 days until Disney


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I think only Disney Cruiseline has Mickey and Minnie shapes, sorry.


----------



## dato63

noname70 said:


> Help-what setting should I get for a 4 year old girl?  Should I get a ring? Necklace?  I'm the Dad and I have no clue.



I'm with the other posters.  I'd get her a necklace.   I have 4 year olds, and they would pick a ring themselves.   But a necklace would be something they could wear for many years - a ring they would outgrown quickly.


----------



## dato63

Ms_Butterfly said:


> I think only Disney Cruiseline has Mickey and Minnie shapes, sorry.



So do the Disney cruise lines have pick a pearl on board?   Or if you are cruising do you need to stop at WDW to pick a pearl, and take it with you?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Disneycrazy!! said:


> just asking again...does anyone know if they have settings in shape of mickey head?
> 
> 15 days until Disney



I've only heard of the Mickey's head being on the cruise. Sorry, I'd love one too.


----------



## fakereadhed

dato63 said:


> So do the Disney cruise lines have pick a pearl on board?   Or if you are cruising do you need to stop at WDW to pick a pearl, and take it with you?



It comes in a box, with a can, little scoop, and pendant setting that opens. The oyster is inside the can with fluid to preserve it. You open it, dig out the pearl , and put it inside the cage setting. Definitely do-it-yourself! And the pearl is not nearly as nice as the ones you pick- on the small side and not as round. I bought Mickey and Minnie shaped ones on Ebay, and plan on picking a pearl to go inside on my next trip.


----------



## noname70

Thanks-a neckalce it wil be.


----------



## dato63

fakereadhed said:


> It comes in a box, with a can, little scoop, and pendant setting that opens. The oyster is inside the can with fluid to preserve it. You open it, dig out the pearl , and put it inside the cage setting. Definitely do-it-yourself! And the pearl is not nearly as nice as the ones you pick- on the small side and not as round. I bought Mickey and Minnie shaped ones on Ebay, and plan on picking a pearl to go inside on my next trip.



I didn't know you could buy the cages on ebay.  I'll have to look!  Thanks.  We are going in November and I had planned to let each of my DDs do this - a Minnie or Mickie shaped one would be such a hit with them!


----------



## Jaci

I have been watching ebay since I first read about them here (months and months ago).  I have yet to see one.  I wish I knew someone going on DCL, I'd pay them to bring me one or five or twenty five.  LOL


----------



## dato63

Jaci said:


> I have been watching ebay since I first read about them here (months and months ago).  I have yet to see one.  I wish I knew someone going on DCL, I'd pay them to bring me one or five or twenty five.  LOL



I didn't find a Mickey or Minnie on ebay either.  I did find a Cinderella coach.  That will work fine for us.  Good luck!!


----------



## Jaci

dato63 said:


> I didn't find a Mickey or Minnie on ebay either.  I did find a Cinderella coach.  That will work fine for us.  Good luck!!



How did you do your search?  Maybe I'm not using the correct search words.

TIA
Jaci


----------



## dato63

Jaci said:


> How did you do your search?  Maybe I'm not using the correct search words.
> 
> TIA
> Jaci



I actually did several different searches.  But where I found the coach was putting in "Pearl Cage".    One of the listings called it a wish pearl - si I did another search using that and found several that way too - but they were sets that came with a canned pearl to fish out.   However, even they had some nice pendants to choose from.


----------



## fakereadhed

Jaci said:


> How did you do your search?  Maybe I'm not using the correct search words.
> 
> TIA
> Jaci



Here is the photo from the listing I won on ebay 3 wks ago:





It was listed as	
Disney Cruise Line Wish Pearl Sterling Silver Necklace


----------



## ellyn2000

I sort of agree with the "pick the ugliest pearl" idea.  That's what I did last time and got "twins"! I had them mounted on 14kt posts for about $25.  One of my favorite things.  I'm taking several friends this time who have never been to WDW and can hardly wait to take them "pearl diving".  They're looking forward to it and it's such a practical souvenir from the happiest place on earth.


----------



## piratemamaof3

Thanks for the picture and tips. Ebay has a new "save search" buttons and they let you know if some thing w/ your buzz words is posted. May help from looking all the time wondering if it is listed.


----------



## luvmy3

Does anyone know what the name of the company is that has the pick a pearl in Japan? I found a nice ring setting on the website for The Pearl Factory (the one in DTD) and I want to see if the one in Japan has the same setting.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

luvmy3 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the company is that has the pick a pearl in Japan? I found a nice ring setting on the website for The Pearl Factory (the one in DTD) and I want to see if the one in Japan has the same setting.



I do not, but would like to have that information as well.


----------



## dato63

luvmy3 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the company is that has the pick a pearl in Japan? I found a nice ring setting on the website for The Pearl Factory (the one in DTD) and I want to see if the one in Japan has the same setting.



Do you mean the name of the store in Japan?  I've never been - but found this on a google search.


Pick a Pearl! (Or just watch) 
Mitsukoshi Department Store in the Japan pavilion is home to one of the most fun souvenir ideas at Disney World. For less than $15.00, guests can pick out an oyster guaranteed to have a pearl inside. The friendly staff will crack open your oyster and, with much ooing and ahing, clean it for you and give you the option of having it placed in a piece of jewelry. If you dont want to try your luck at selecting a pearl, you can at least watch, there is almost always someone picking out an oyster and usually there is a line to do so. I would imagine none of the pearls are amazingly valuable, but some are definitely larger or brighter than others. The department store was recently reorganized and is a lot of fun to walk around. This is definitely the place to find a gift for any Hello Kitty fan on your list!


----------



## lyzziesmom

I just checked the paperwork that came with my pearl & ring that I got from Japan last year, and all it says is Mitsukoshi Japan Pavillion with an address on Kirkman Road. If I'm not mistaken, that is the name of the big store in Japan where the pick-a-pearl is located inside.


----------



## luvmy3

Thanks so much. I'm going to see if I can find some of their settings online.


----------



## sharonkurland

lyzziesmom said:


> I just checked the paperwork that came with my pearl & ring that I got from Japan last year, and all it says is Mitsukoshi Japan Pavillion with an address on Kirkman Road. If I'm not mistaken, that is the name of the big store in Japan where the pick-a-pearl is located inside.



Mitsukoshi is indeed the big sore in the Japan pavilion and it's a big chain of department stores in Japan too.

Kirkman Road, however, is about 8 or 10 miles down the road from Disney. It has its own exit on I-4, intersects International Drive to the south and eventually brings you to Universal Studios Florida to the North.


----------



## lyzziesmom

Interesting! I wonder if the Mitsukoshi store has Orlando offices away from WDW then? I also didn't know it was a real Japanese chain store. I bet the ones in Japan don't sell the same trinkets as the one in WDW!


----------



## DivaOstrich

Does anyone know if there is a pick-a-pearl at Disneyland??  I will most likely be getting there sooner than WDW so I was curious.  Thanks


----------



## SNOWHITE7

I was at Disneyland last week and saw one of the stalls in Downtown Disney with the option to pick a pearl.  I didn't go over to take a proper look so I don't know what settings they had or how much it cost.


----------



## dato63

Those that have done the pick a pearl - what size pearl did you get?   I bought some cages off ebay but wonder if they are too small.   They are suppose to hold a 1/4" pearl - the ones in the pictures look larger than that.   Grrrrr.   They are very pretty (the cages) but not sure if they will work.


----------



## DizzDoll

Last year we did pick a pearl and our pearls were 6.5 mm each, maybe a little plus or minus, which fit nicely in the cages.  This year we got gigundo ones - 7.5 and larger - which were made into a necklace (non-cage) and a pair of dangle earrings (for my daughter) with the crystals in them.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

The largest pearl I got was 8mm, I believe.


----------



## KarenNYC

just curious as I have read various threads about this experience and the cost seems to differ.  How much does it actually cost to pick an oyster? some people have said it is free and other suggest a fee.  I also saw that several people mentioned paying to pick an oyster and then got another one free.  How does this all work and are the oysters guaranteed to have a pearl?  I know the cost of settings varies (obviously).


----------



## DiznEeyore

KarenNYC said:


> just curious as I have read various threads about this experience and the cost seems to differ.  How much does it actually cost to pick an oyster? some people have said it is free and other suggest a fee.  I also saw that several people mentioned paying to pick an oyster and then got another one free.  How does this all work and are the oysters guaranteed to have a pearl?  I know the cost of settings varies (obviously).



IIRC, it's $14.95 or so ... Maybe someone who's done it more recently can confirm.

All the oysters are guaranteed to have a pearl; sometimes you get lucky and get twins, so you get an extra pearl "free".

You don't have to have your pearl set at all if you don't want to.

HTH a little!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

KarenNYC said:


> just curious as I have read various threads about this experience and the cost seems to differ.  How much does it actually cost to pick an oyster? some people have said it is free and other suggest a fee.  I also saw that several people mentioned paying to pick an oyster and then got another one free.  How does this all work and are the oysters guaranteed to have a pearl?  I know the cost of settings varies (obviously).



I have not done this yet, but from everything I read, it costs $14.95 to pick a pearl. You are guaranteed a pearl, just not the size or color.  You can then spend as much as you want on a setting. I hope this helps.


----------



## DizzDoll

We picked pearls and they were $14.95 a hit.  Pearls are definitely guaranteed, sometimes you get twins and I saw some last year get triplets.  Very cool.  We weren't that lucky but we did get big ones which we had set: mine in a pendant which cost in the neighborhood of $30 and my daughter had earrings made which cost $35.  In sterling silver.  If you'd like I can take a picture of what we had made and post it.


----------



## KarenNYC

thanks for the info and yes I would LOVE to see pics.  I thought this might be fun to do with my almost 3 y.o DD when we are there for MNSSHP in Oct.


----------



## DizzDoll

OK I'll take the pictures and post them come Monday as my computer wiz daughter will be away for the weekend.  As and aside, you'll have a blast picking your pearls in Japan because they make a big deal about it especially if you get a larger one, or a pretty colored one.  They'll probably pull out all the stops for your DD, too


----------



## erinmomof2

I'm so excited to read about this.  We leave in 3 weeks and this is on my must do list.


----------



## Candid

dato63 said:


> Those that have done the pick a pearl - what size pearl did you get?   I bought some cages off ebay but wonder if they are too small.   They are suppose to hold a 1/4" pearl - the ones in the pictures look larger than that.   Grrrrr.   They are very pretty (the cages) but not sure if they will work.



One of mine was 7.5 mm and one was 7 mm.  DH's was 7mm (lucky for me since paired with mine made nice earrings  )and DS's was 8 mm.


----------



## westcliffemom

Lisa0503 said:


> I was at Japan yesterday and they did have a tie tack and possibly cuff links for the guys...
> 
> FYI...   When I went to DTD I asked about seeing what settings they had for the 'pick your pearls' and they basically told me they had hundreds of them and I would have to actually pick my pearl first then they would show me settings.     Well I wanted to pick my pearl in Japan since it sounded like a better 'show'  so I chose a setting in Japan as well.  In DTD they have no 'sample settings' out for viewing (only finished jewelry) but they do have a display case in Japan with settings for the pearls...



Just curious, does anyone know how much the tie tack setting was?  Thanks!


----------



## WDWKrazedKitty

Wow, I really cannot wait to do this!!!  I read through several of the posts, but no time to read them all. Can you guys give me ideas of ring prices? I LOVE rings and that's what I will be getting. Maybe even two!


----------



## Tiggerkeeper

I can't believe DD and I have never done this but this year we will for sure! This will be a very special trip and I think all the girls will get a pearl! Thanks to those who posted pictures!


----------



## TinkandPan4ever

I did this with my mom on our last trip and it was wonderful.


----------



## CharacterFan

bumping. I'm thinking about doing this in December.


----------



## averill94

We almost got the tietac setting - I think it was about $9


----------



## kkproulx

I'll be at Epcot the 22nd and 24th, not sure what day we'll do 'Pick a Pearl' for sure, but we'll get there!  Can't wait!  I want a blue or black pearl....I'm wishing high!!!


----------



## Jenvenza

I was in Epcot last month and did the Pick A Pearl for my birthday - thanks to this thread! And I got a 7mm pearl and had it set in a sterling silver ring. I love it!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Please post pics if you can and let us know about your experiences.


----------



## Sandy321

Here's 2 from our trip - 






You can see the cleaning of the pearl, and the size chart they put the pearl thru to size each pearl.


----------



## roxrox

Downtown Disney 
Thanks to the Dis ,I got my hubby to get me this one
8¼ "creme" Pearl with my birth stone 120 $ no chain .   and I got him a watch .
sorry about the size of the picture


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Sandy321 said:


> Here's 2 from our trip -
> 
> Was your DD getting the pearl?


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

roxrox said:


> Downtown Disney
> Thanks to the Dis ,I got my hubby to get me this one
> 8¼ "creme" Pearl with my birth stone 120 $ no chain .   and I got him a watch .
> sorry about the size of the picture
> 
> Love it!!


----------



## Sandy321

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Sandy321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 2 from our trip -
> 
> Was your DD getting the pearl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - I think she is 10 - she loves the whole process!!  She has saved her pearls, didnt want a setting just yet - I think she is hoping for twins, and getting the earring setting some day!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kbeverina

My daughter loves doing this and it's the only souvenir she really wants our next trip.  The blue-ish pearl with the dolphin is from Sea World in 2003.  My husband was with her and I don't think he understood the settings were additional--he let her pick whatever she wanted and it was well over $100 for the 14k pendant and chain.  By the time I got there they were already setting it and I was cracking up at the expression on his face as he handed over the money (she was only 7 at the time).

The other two we had done at the Japanese pavilion in 2006.  My daughter's was enormous--I want to say it was 8.75mm.  They made a huge deal out of it, banging the drum, etc.  I like the simple sterling silver setting, it looks nice on a silver necklace.


----------



## grammalisa

I am so glad this thread got brought to the front, I read all the pages and am so excited to share this great place with my daughters and granddaughters on our trip.  I got to do this as a teenager in a park in California, it was great fun to see what you were going to get, and then to have a lovely keepsake to remind you of your great time together.  I can't wait!


----------



## Bama mom to 3

Oh wow!  That IS a huge pearl.


----------



## DizzDoll

Those pearls are beauties!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Ditto. Does she wear them?


----------



## njdisneyfreak

lyzziesmom said:


> Here is a picture of the ring that I got last month at WDW. I picked the pearl and the setting in Japan. The setting was I think $29 and it is sterling silver. They had it displayed in the case when I came to pick it up after dinner. The pearl is a 7 1/4mm pinkish-white. I love it!





Mickeysangel49 said:


> I must respectfully disagree with the poster who said the oysters are seeded with pearls ahead of time and that they are dyed - although I can't speak for the oysters in Japan, I had an extended conversation with one of the women at the Pearl Factory in DTD, who told me they are not pre-seeded with pearls, but they are seeded with sand. She mentioned Wish Pearl by name in talking about companies that do pre-seed with pearls.  The pearls are not removed from the oyster (ie: to dye them) until the customer picks it.  She said they do sometimes open one without a pearl and that customer gets another oyster.
> I had done this in Epcot 17 years ago and never did anything with the pearl - I brought it with me and they set it with one of the ones I got this this time. (Now this was in DTD, but I don't see why Japan wouldn't do it as well.)
> 
> I'm sure it's been said before on this thread, but the location at DTD has MANY more settings (and many more beautiful!) than Japan or the Beach Club. My sister and I were just there in early September, and we did it both in Japan and DTD.
> 
> The one I got 17 years ago was a 6.5mm yellow pearl, this trip, in Japan I got a 7.25mm white one, and at DTD I got an 8mm black pearl. I put the two light pearls in a yg ring and the black pearl put in a yg pendant.  These were both a bit more expensive b/c they are yellow gold and also b/c there are two pearls in the ring, but they had settings that were inexpensive as well. They are just beautiful and I love wearing them. (I had both of these done in DTD)
> 
> Here's a pic of what I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



*The setting. * (I'll try to take a better photo later once I figure out how to get to the macro setting on my new camera!)  It cost $17.00 and had a small clear stone chip in it.  I purchased the chain from AC Moore after I returned home.






[/QUOTE]



avic77 said:


> Here is the one i got at DTD





kbeverina said:


> My daughter loves doing this and it's the only souvenir she really wants our next trip.  The blue-ish pearl with the dolphin is from Sea World in 2003.  My husband was with her and I don't think he understood the settings were additional--he let her pick whatever she wanted and it was well over $100 for the 14k pendant and chain.  By the time I got there they were already setting it and I was cracking up at the expression on his face as he handed over the money (she was only 7 at the time).
> 
> The other two we had done at the Japanese pavilion in 2006.  My daughter's was enormous--I want to say it was 8.75mm.  They made a huge deal out of it, banging the drum, etc.  I like the simple sterling silver setting, it looks nice on a silver necklace.




*Okay, I finally made it through all the pages on this thread. We're going to WDW in just over two months, and though I have toyed with the idea of picking a pearl on past trips, I've never done it.  Now, after all the pages and wonderful pics of pearls, I'm convinced.  I'm going to check this out for myself, when we go.  I love pearls.  

Above are my favorites.  Though this information may have already been posted somewhere in this thread, can anyone tell me the approximate costs of each of these settings?  I absolutely love them.*


----------



## kbeverina

Bama mom to 3 said:


> Oh wow!  That IS a huge pearl.





DizzDoll said:


> Those pearls are beauties!!!





TeamTinkerbell said:


> Ditto. Does she wear them?



She does wear them.  She's a tomboy and not that into jewelry and these are her go-to necklaces for special occasions.  I'm betting she's going to love that gecko if it's still around when we go next year.

When we were there last time, I asked my son (then 13) to pick one for me and he looked so proud when they made a fuss and told him how nice it was, etc.  It's a pretty good size--I want to say 7 or 7.5.  Then they opened my daughter's.  They went bananas.  They went so bananas that they knocked over the bowl of sand holding his scrawny little pearl and it went rolling.  I told him later hers was gaudy and I liked mine better anyway and he seemed to buy it.

I've never been a fan of pearls, but they are really pretty in person and I'd definitely like to get a ring when we go again.



njdisneyfreak said:


> Above are my favorites.  Though this information may have already been posted somewhere in this thread, can anyone tell me the approximate costs of each of these settings?  I absolutely love them.[/COLOR][/B]



In my picture, the dolphin pendant was from Sea World.  It's 14k gold and included the chain--I believe it was around $130.

The other two have sterling silver hooks and I think they were under $15 each, plus $15 for the pearl.


----------



## DizzDoll

And here I foolishly thought my DD and I were finished doing the pick-a-pearls.  HA!!  What was I thinking!!!!  Kudos to you guys with your beautiful pearls and equally beautiful settings.  I'm putting money away as we speak to do at LEAST 4 pearls each (me and DD).  We girls can NEVER have too many pearls!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DizzDoll said:


> And here I foolishly thought my DD and I were finished doing the pick-a-pearls.  HA!!  What was I thinking!!!!  Kudos to you guys with your beautiful pearls and equally beautiful settings.  I'm putting money away as we speak to do at LEAST 4 pearls each (me and DD).  We girls can NEVER have too many pearls!!!



Amen to that. Just found out today when fall break is next year and we're planning on doing this. It looks like a blast, even if the pearl is small.  What an experience.


----------



## Minnesota!

I am SO excited about this!  They used to do it at our state fair but I haven't seen them there in a few years!  My kids are going to LOVE this!!!


----------



## 1LuckyMom

Thanks everyone for sharing your beautiful pearls with us.  We have never done this and now it will be on our list for our next trip!


----------



## dato63

Does anyone know if they sell the pearl cages for cell phones?  I saw them on ebay - but the ones on ebay came with a pearl kit, which I didn't want/need.

Anyhow - if you happened to have noticed if they had the cell phone charms to hold the pearl, do you know what they were selling for?

Thanks!!


----------



## DizzDoll

[Anyhow - if you happened to have noticed if they had the cell phone charms to hold the pearl, do you know what they were selling for?

Thanks!![/QUOTE]

My DD got a cellphone charm - hers is the heart one in sterling silver and it was $9.00.  They had 3 or 4 to choose from.  Hope that helps.


----------



## dato63

DizzDoll said:


> My DD got a cellphone charm - hers is the heart one in sterling silver and it was $9.00.  They had 3 or 4 to choose from.  Hope that helps.



That helps a lot!  thank you!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

dato63 said:


> My DD got a cellphone charm - hers is the heart one in sterling silver and it was $9.00.  They had 3 or 4 to choose from.  Hope that helps.



Did your DD get the cellphone charm in Epcot?


----------



## dato63

I know I asked a couple of months ago if they offered tie tacs at the pick a pearl, and someone did verify they do.   But I didn't think to ask. . .

1.  Do they have more than one choice to pick from?
2.  Did anyone notice the price range?

Thank you for any information you can share.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Did your DD get the cellphone charm in Epcot?



Does anyone know if there are cell phone charms in Epcot?


----------



## PrincessMonkey

I appreciate this thread, and I feel well-informed to pick a pearl myself. I am going to Epcot's Japan this weekend.

I am still struggling with the idea to pick the ugliest, hairest oyster... I may do the opposite. I am willing to try two oysters, and I would be happy with anything over 7mm.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

PrincessMonkey said:


> I appreciate this thread, and I feel well-informed to pick a pearl myself. I am going to Epcot's Japan this weekend.
> 
> I am still struggling with the idea to pick the ugliest, hairest oyster... I may do the opposite. I am willing to try two oysters, and I would be happy with anything over 7mm.



Princess Monkey, please take pics for us unfortunate souls who haven't been able to take part in this and won't be there for another year.  Give us some hope and something to look forward to.


----------



## PrincessMonkey

Absolutely! I'm a subscriber. It's the least I can do to thank you all for the informative and visual posts in this thread. It's made for some good reading, and I'm curious to try it!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

We look forward to your report and pics!!! Good luck on getting a beautiful pearl.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I don't recall seeing cell phone charms in the Japan pearl place last year (not that it means they weren't there, though).  You might want to try the other locations.

I'm not sure about tie tacks, as I wasn't looking for anything for a guy.  They might have been there in Japan, I just can't recall.  I know I got a pin there (but it was girly, as it was a flower).

And I do recommend getting the hairiest, ugliest oyster.  I do also recommend trying two or more, if you can.  I did both the last time I did the pearl thing and one pearl was champagne colored and the other was my silvery blue one.


----------



## DizzDoll

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Did your DD get the cellphone charm in Epcot?



I'm so sorry for not replying sooner!!!!  Yes, she did get it in Epcot.  That's where we pick our pearls.  Again, hope that helps.  Let me know what one you got!!


----------



## dato63

I went & am back.  I'm glad I read the information/tips on this thread.   I had bought 3 necklaces before I went from ebay.   I bought two Cinderella pumpkin coaches for my DDs (the were about $5 each with chain), I bought one with two dolpins (about $10 w/chain) for them to make/give to my stepmother for Christmas.   I also bought a tie tac setting from the Japan store for a Christmas gift for my father.

The only downfall to my plan was that the Cinderella coaches did not hold large pearls.   My DD Makayla got one that was pink, but it was too big for her necklace.  Thankfully that didn't bother her at all - she loved the pumpkin coach, and she made a tie tac for my father with the pink pearl.  And my DH smiled at the thought of giving my father a pink pearl (inside family joke).

They have two tie tac settings.  One is just the pearl on a pin, and it was $9.95.  The one we got was a tie tac bar - and the setting was $59.95.   So I spent about $120 for one tie tac setting ($60) & 4 oyster/pearls ($60).

The women there couldn't have been nicer if they tried.  And they made the occasion very special.   They even helped get the pearls into the necklaces we brought with us - and gave us gift boxes for them.   They ooh and aah'd over the pumpkin coaches.  I thought it was very sweet.


----------



## TinkrLiz

The Coach necklaces are adorable.  That's so nice that they helped you with them and gave you gift boxes for them.   I leave on Friday and pick a pearl in Japan is on my list of things to do


----------



## Momtoredheads

dato63 said:


> I went & am back.  I'm glad I read the information/tips on this thread.   I had bought 3 necklaces before I went from ebay.   I bought two Cinderella pumpkin coaches for my DDs (the were about $5 each with chain), I bought one with two dolpins (about $10 w/chain) for them to make/give to my stepmother for Christmas.   I also bought a tie tac setting from the Japan store for a Christmas gift for my father.
> 
> The only downfall to my plan was that the Cinderella coaches did not hold large pearls.   My DD Makayla got one that was pink, but it was too big for her necklace.  Thankfully that didn't bother her at all - she loved the pumpkin coach, and she made a tie tac for my father with the pink pearl.  And my DH smiled at the thought of giving my father a pink pearl (inside family joke).
> 
> They have two tie tac settings.  One is just the pearl on a pin, and it was $9.95.  The one we got was a tie tac bar - and the setting was $59.95.   So I spent about $120 for one tie tac setting ($60) & 4 oyster/pearls ($60).
> 
> The women there couldn't have been nicer if they tried.  And they made the occasion very special.   They even helped get the pearls into the necklaces we brought with us - and gave us gift boxes for them.   They ooh and aah'd over the pumpkin coaches.  I thought it was very sweet.



Those are great!!! I would love to find a pendant like that before our trip next week!


----------



## dato63

Momtoredheads said:


> Those are great!!! I would love to find a pendant like that before our trip next week!



I have a saved search on ebay entitled "Pearl Cages", and so every few days I get an updated listing of what is available.  I plan to leave my search out there in case different ones come up - I'd love to find more Disney looking ones for our next trip.  Make it a tradition.   The women in the Japan store told me they are not owned by Disney, so can not sell Disney looking jewelry.   Made sense, a shame - but made sense.   

I can IM you the seller information where I got the pumpkin coaches if you'd like.  Again, the only downfall was that they do not hold large pearls.   The ones that the girls did put in there were 7 1/4 mm.   They fit, but the cage isn't closed 100%.  Since the chain keeps the cage closed, they won't lose their pearl & it looks great.   The pink pearl was 7 3/4s - so we didn't use it in them.


----------



## Momtoredheads

dato63 said:


> I have a saved search on ebay entitled "Pearl Cages", and so every few days I get an updated listing of what is available.  I plan to leave my search out there in case different ones come up - I'd love to find more Disney looking ones for our next trip.  Make it a tradition.
> 
> I can IM you the seller information where I got the pumpkin coaches if you'd like.  Again, the only downfall was that they do not hold large pearls.   I think the ones that the girls did put in there were 7 1/4 mm.   They fit, but the cage isn't closed 100%.  Since the chain keeps the cage closed, they won't lose their pearl.   The pink pearl was 7 3/4s - so we didn't use it in them.



That would be great if you could PM me with the seller info. I tried multiple searches and no luck. We are leaving on 12/5 and that would be a wonderful surprise for our girls. Thank you so much. Those are so awesome!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Yes, I love them too!!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

dato63, would you IM me that information as well? Thanks!!


----------



## TroyE

dato63, I would like the info via PM also.



TeamTinkerbell said:


> dato63, would you IM me that information as well? Thanks!!


----------



## dato63

oops typed in wrong place.


----------



## mskayjay

How do we post photos here?  I have two gorgeous necklaces that I got in September that I would love to share with you.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

mskayjay said:


> How do we post photos here?  I have two gorgeous necklaces that I got in September that I would love to share with you.



I have not posted pics before, but I think "most" people use photobucket. I hope you find out because I'd love to see them.


----------



## dato63

mskayjay said:


> How do we post photos here?  I have two gorgeous necklaces that I got in September that I would love to share with you.



It took me a bit to figure it out.  But I uploaded the pics to photobucket - and then used the icon that looks like a postcard to link it.


----------



## memobrien

I think my DD would get a HUGE kick out of this.  We are going to WDW and on the Disney Cruise.  We will be going to Epcot.  Looking at these pics the settings look great.  But I'm thinking it would be nice to have a more disney like setting.  Do they have those in Japan?

thanks!

maura


----------



## PhotobearSam

dato63 said:


> I can IM you the seller information where I got the pumpkin coaches if you'd like.  Again, the only downfall was that they do not hold large pearls.   The ones that the girls did put in there were 7 1/4 mm.   They fit, but the cage isn't closed 100%.  Since the chain keeps the cage closed, they won't lose their pearl & it looks great.   The pink pearl was 7 3/4s - so we didn't use it in them.





Please please please send me the info as well...i would love it. Thanks a million.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I have a silver "cage" necklace with the pearl I got.


----------



## princesswendy720

I'm definitely going to be picking 2 to 3 pearls on my upcoming trip. One for me, one for mom, and one for Dbro's gf. I'm hoping one out of the three is a blue/silver kind of pearl. I love those and I think they look great in the silver setting! Will post pics upon my return (12/20).


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

okay, so mine and DD11's plans have changed. We were going to WDW next October, but now we've decided to take Disney cruise instead at that time.  I believe I've seen that this is available on the cruise or at least during the cruise.  Can someone tell me about it?  How is it set up and where do you have this done????


----------



## disfamily5

it's a sad day today...The pearl fell out of my ring and it is lost forever...I had only had that ring since May and it was ectremely special to me...I am going back to Disney in January and I am debating on getting another one


----------



## fcspiro

We went this past monday and got one oyster which had twin pearls inside. I thought this was rare, but just in the time we stood there and picked things out 4 other oysters had "rare" twin pearls inside. Oh well.....it was fun to get 2 pearls. We picked out earings for my MIL.


----------



## disneymd33

We went 2 summers ago before we got married and my DW picked out 3 oysters and used them as the earings and necklace for our wedding.  She got lucky and got 3 really large sizes.  They turned out beautiful!


----------



## thatgirl23

Maybe I just missed it, but I didn't see any real "Disney" settings at Japan or the stand at DTD.   

I was also disappointed by the selection at the stand at DTD.  I mean if I had hundreds of dollars to spend, that's one thing, but I was on a budget.  Besides, the only one I really liked was a turtle but they said a pearl couldn't be put in/on it because it wasn't a cage.  Why have it at a pearl stand then?   

We did pick two times at Japan and got a 7 1/4 and a 7 1/2.  Both were made into necklaces around $50 each (chain and setting).  Unfortunately they are already wrapped for Christmas but I can take pics as soon as they're opened.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

bumping  i plan on doing this when I go in 5 days!!!


----------



## musicmama

I agree with a previous poster who mentioned the scary prices at DTD vs Epcot.  On the other hand, DD got a lovely ring setting there for under $50. and a beautiful golden 7.5mm pearl.  The setting was much nicer than we had seen in the 2 nights we'd scoped out "Japan", and the pearl was as well, so it was worth it.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Does anyone if and where we can do this if we go on a Disney cruise?


----------



## Princess Pudding Pop

One already come out of the coach not sure whose fault that is happened on xmas and I found out today it was missing no one tells me?.. We got twins in our oyster and one other pearl. Thank god I had a replacement.

Thanks to the poster who shared there info

Here is what I put together





I would do this again it was fun. Some nice Asian man standing nearby heard us talking about picking one out and he pointed one out to my 4yrd old, that was the one with the twins inside!!


----------



## Mom2Evie

Princess Pudding Pop said:


> Here is what I put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would do this again it was fun. Some nice Asian man standing nearby heard us talking about picking one out and he pointed one out to my 4yrd old, that was the one with the twins inside!!


 
Did you find these settings in DTD or in Japan?  My DD & I pick our pearls in Epcot. I got a emerald & gold pendant, y DD got a butterfuly.  They're lovely but I really love how these are Disney oriented.  They'd make a great souvenier into a geat Disney trip souvie!


----------



## DivaOstrich

Princess Pudding Pop said:


> I




Oooooo!  I like the Cinderella coach.  I would like to know where you got that as well


----------



## Lynn5700

Oh I love the pick a pearl setting!! I was lucky last time and got twins. I had them make me a pair of earings. I love them!


----------



## Tink rules

You can sometimes find them on ebay...


----------



## Kurby

THis is such a pretty ring

was the setting expensive?  i would love one like that.





jayhjay said:


> And a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great experience. Picking my own pearl made it even more special.  I have nothing but great things to say about Vicki and the Pearl Factory so I would definitely recommend taking a look there as well as Japan if you are looking.


----------



## Kurby

This is a pretty setting



stellablue said:


> Here's mine from my trip last week!!


----------



## Kurby

I have been enjoying looking through this thread tonight - I know it started 2 years ago but I wanted to add my own pearl i got.

This was the first year dh and I went down to WDW - we had just gotten engaged a few weeks earlier (end of november) and he had given me my engagement ring christmas eve.  We were down for the marathon and my first trip since i was a kid.

The first night we arrived we went to Capt'n Jacks for a late dinner (so romantic with a view of the water).  After dinner we walked by the Pearl booth and I told dh that my mother and I had picked one when I was a little girl and we had them made into rings but were stolen 15 years later when our house was broken into.

We continued on and eventually i had to go to the w/c.  when i got back dh was standing by the pearl booth and said that he couldn't replace what was stolen but maybe i could exchange a bad memory for a good one.

We picked this pearl (i don't remember the size but it looks about 7mm) and the setting.  a single small diamond on a white gold setting.

we bought it over 7 years ago and i still haven't gotten a necklace for it (the chain it's on i borrowed from dd's necklaces).

i can't wait to pick another and have dd (3.5 yrs) pick one for herself.  

my hope is that the one she picks will have a touch of pink (her fav colour) 

here's the pearl


----------



## paysensmom

I went to Disney in August of 07 with my then 3 year old daughter and 5 year old son. My daughter picked on in Japan with twins!! My son picked one out of the big tank at sea world a few days later. He got a pretty big blue/silver one! He was super excited! I cant wait, we will be going back in October or November (thanks to the new military deal!!). We will get them set while there and probably get more!!
  This will be extra special because my husband will get to go with us this time!! We found out ONE week before our trip in 07 that he couldnt go because of work! It was disappointing, but the kids and I still went because everything was already paid. Cant wait to go back!!!


----------



## Princess Pudding Pop

cindys carriage found on ebay although when i won mine they only had 2 left


----------



## PhotobearSam

Princess Pudding Pop said:


> cindys carriage found on ebay although when i won mine they only had 2 left




Is it real silver or just plate???


----------



## derrickmom

dump


----------



## derrickmom

I just bought two cinderella cages on ebay for $9.25 with shipping ! Thanks for the tips!!!! AWESOME


----------



## Kurby

mine is coming up to up to canada so i guess that's why the difference in price - 2 cindy cages and shipping 11.45

and my guess is that it's either plated or stainless steal not silver - the cost doesn't match what silver would cost - even on ebay.


----------



## mom1005

Our first trip to Disney was my DSs first vacation ever (ex didnt believe in spending money).  So when I got the divorce I decided we were going full force to disney and luckily we did.  We were there for almost 3 weeks!  

Anyway we went to Japan watched the candy lady and walked into the building with this display. Each of my boys picked out a shell and I had it displayed into a ring that actually could hold both pearls nicely with a small "diamond" between them.  Unfortunately the glue on one came loose and I lost the one pearl.  But luck would have it I found it a couple weeks later in the flower bed....now just have to reglue it.

It is one of the most special tokens of that trip!  It represents to me so much more than a trip to Disney, it represented our first step as our own family.  I can't wait for them to do it again this June.  I think I am going to have both placed on a necklace, hopefully one like the diamond ones where they flow down.......so excited to do this again!

OK, and now  but just as sentimental to me at least.  The last night of our trip, my oldest (then 12) secretly went to the gift store at the hotel and bought me a pin.  In the morning I woke up with this large size Micky Mouse pin holding a "THANKS" banner!  He attached it to an index card (hotel must have given it to him), where he wrote how much he loved the trip, and how he was sorry that he and his brother fought at all during it.  He went on to say how proud he was of me standing up for what I believed and knew that the 3 of us would make it regardless of what comes our way...... I still have that pin attached to the card in my Jewelry box next to the pearl ring.

TELL ME THAT ISN'T DISNEY MAGIC


----------



## Tink rules

Ohhhhh 

Give that kid a


----------



## DizzDoll

WOW!!  You have a GREAT kid!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I finally got to Pick a Pearl on Tuesday! It was so fun- I am definitely addicted!   I went to Japan to pick my pearl. It seemed crowded, but I got 3 for my number and 2 was picking as I stood there so it wasn't a long wait. Here are some pictures!



This is Kensuke. He was so fun!




Counting down to opening my oyster




Kensuke, Me, and my 7.5 millimeter pearl!!

Kensuke said it was a pinkish pearl. And because it was 7.5 millimeters he did the whole drum thing. It was so fun! I picked a ring because I wear rings most often, and I switch necklaces a lot, so I will wear it more. Here's the setting:










I love my ring and can't wait to do it again. If you're debating on whether to do it or not- do it! It is totally worth it!


----------



## DizzDoll

OK, like the pearl, like the ring, are you carrying a Mickey Mouse Vera Bradley, and Kensuke's hot.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## LYNSUE

Here is a photo of my very favorite setting.  In fact I had the same necklace made twice.  First one went to my son's girlfriend as a B-day gift.  I liked it so much I had another made for me on our next visit.

It does take two pearls, so you need to pick two oysters.


----------



## DizzDoll

LYNSUE said:


> Here is a photo of my very favorite setting.  In fact I had the same necklace made twice.  First one went to my son's girlfriend as a B-day gift.  I liked it so much I had another made for me on our next visit.
> 
> It does take two pearls, so you need to pick two oysters.



I have that necklace, too.  Love it a lot and hope to get a matching ring next time around!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

DizzDoll said:


> OK, like the pearl, like the ring, are you carrying a Mickey Mouse Vera Bradley, and Kensuke's hot.  Did I miss anything?



hahaha ok - thank you, thank you, yes-kind of. They had those in the parks last year. I got mine on eBay. - and yes Kensuke was awesome 
 I don't think you did!


----------



## honeybee8200

Ok, so I just sat and read this entire thread.   

We are definitely doing this on our trip next year!!! DD will be almost 6 years old and it will be a little over a month after our anniversary. 

Thank you to everyone who has and will post here. All this info is great and the pearls are just gorgeous.


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Okay, DD-12 and I are soooo doing this in April (My Bday is in April hers is in May! 
How much is it to choose an oyster? 
We can do this in Epcot AND at DTD?? Where at DTD is this available?

I know the settings are priced at various amounts but what would be most inexpensive anyone has seen and what is most expensive?
I know you can also supply your own setting- Oh & I must go browse e-bay in a bit just to see>>> 
I think the Coach and Crown cages are so nice - I was wondering if there is a Mickey Head cage available somewhere? & I guess that shows I have not read the entire thread- so if one is posted I apologize I didn't see it or read about it... YET!


----------



## Kurby

how long does it take to get something from ebay?

i ordered 2 of those cinderella cages on the 4th and haven't heard anything since i sent my payment on paypal.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Kurby said:


> how long does it take to get something from ebay?
> 
> i ordered 2 of those cinderella cages on the 4th and haven't heard anything since i sent my payment on paypal.



Depending on where it came from it could take a while. I've waited over 2 weeks for some things because they were coming from so far away. I'm sure, though, if you email the seller and just ask if they shipped them they would be happy to tell you.


----------



## Whipperwhirl




----------



## LittleFlounder

Nice colour! How big is that one?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Whipperwhirl- That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## swald91

My daughter decided to get one this trip-her's was the biggest of the day-8mm. Hers is mostly white w/ a bit of a pink tint. She bought a birthstone charm setting. Later when we picked it up someone had 2 pearls in one!!!!


----------



## squirrel

I while back someone had posted a picture of a pearl set into a carriage.

Does anyone know where I might find a carriage to have one made with the pearl inside?


----------



## zuly

Awww I love watching ,...tuturutu...shiny perllllll shiny perllllll  
I love how they sound!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

squirrel said:


> I while back someone had posted a picture of a pearl set into a carriage.
> 
> Does anyone know where I might find a carriage to have one made with the pearl inside?



Ebay...


----------



## earthiejen

I love this thread, although from the beginning post it is from a while ago!

I can't wait to do this when we go! I love jewelry and it will be the perfect souvenir for me!


----------



## anbouk

I love the pearls on this thread! I opened one up on the last trip but haven't taken a picture of it yet. It was a white 7 mm pearl.


----------



## Pirate Me

Here's my 7 1/2 mm pearl from the BC/YC pick-a-pearl stand. It has a gold-ish tint, so I picked this gold dolphin ring setting. I adore it!


----------



## secretpantssam

I think I'm going to do this next trip!  Everyone's pearls are so beautiful!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

If you go to the one in DTD, don't go when Linda is working(she's blonde and wears glasses). She's PUSHY! She really aggrevated my sil when we were there. She kept trying to sell my neice this very expensive ring and didn't want to take no for an answer and got upset when I told her she could just take it home and pick something later when she has more money like I did with my daughter's pearl. 

Both my girls picked one but only one got a necklace. They drill for some necklaces and for earrings. My daughter got the heart shaped cage for her pearl.


----------



## Kurby

really?  wow - are they paid comission or something?  that's so undisney like


i bought 2 cinderella cages 1 for dd one for me - i'll go when linda is working - let her do that to me  




pilesoflaundry said:


> If you go to the one in DTD, don't go when Linda is working(she's blonde and wears glasses). She's PUSHY! She really aggrevated my sil when we were there. She kept trying to sell my neice this very expensive ring and didn't want to take no for an answer and got upset when I told her she could just take it home and pick something later when she has more money like I did with my daughter's pearl.
> 
> Both my girls picked one but only one got a necklace. They drill for some necklaces and for earrings. My daughter got the heart shaped cage for her pearl.


----------



## secretpantssam

pilesoflaundry said:


> If you go to the one in DTD, don't go when Linda is working(she's blonde and wears glasses). She's PUSHY! She really aggrevated my sil when we were there. She kept trying to sell my neice this very expensive ring and didn't want to take no for an answer and got upset when I told her she could just take it home and pick something later when she has more money like I did with my daughter's pearl.
> 
> Both my girls picked one but only one got a necklace. They drill for some necklaces and for earrings. My daughter got the heart shaped cage for her pearl.



Ugg I hate when people are pushy like that.  I would have walked away too.  I was planning on going to Japan anyway since it's my favorite country in Epcot, but this seals the deal!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Kurby said:


> really?  wow - are they paid comission or something?  that's so undisney like
> 
> 
> i bought 2 cinderella cages 1 for dd one for me - i'll go when linda is working - let her do that to me



I don't know but I was very surprised. She kept telling us if you don't set it now and wear it all the time the pearl will get ruined and dry out. The other ladies that work there were great. Maybe they are pushing more now with the economy? It was this past weekend.

I forgot to mention, one pearl was 7mm white and the other was 7.5 mm also white. I am surfing ebay now so I can find a pumpkin coach! I would love one for me. I found the crown one. It's cute!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, this looks like so much fun!!!!


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

pilesoflaundry said:


> I don't know but I was very surprised. She kept telling us if you don't set it now and wear it all the time the pearl will get ruined and dry out.


 
I have heard that if you wait a few years to drill the pearl, it is more prone to crack when drilled.  But, there are other ways of dealing with old pearls, like glue.  I'd saved a pearl from Japan for maybe ten years before I finally got it set in a necklace setting at a local jeweler.  They used glue (not sure if they also drilled it or not, as I can't tell from the way it hangs).

There is no need for them to be pushy.


----------



## Kurby

pilesoflaundry said:


> I am surfing ebay now so I can find a pumpkin coach! I would love one for me. I found the crown one. It's cute!





i believe it's called a cinderella cage - not pumpkin -though you may find someone put pumkin in the discription


----------



## NauroraJbelle

I just received my fairy tale carridges in the mail today!!  I search for the coach and found them by searching for wish pearls.  I found them at www.pearlwishes.com   I'm so glad that I found these thank you to whoever discovered these.  I bought some Hello Kitty cages as well at a different site.  I actually found those on E-Bay.

Jeanne


----------



## lpizzuro123

NauroraJbelle said:


> I just received my fairy tale carridges in the mail today!!  I search for the coach and found them by searching for wish pearls.  I found them at www.pearlwishes.com   I'm so glad that I found these thank you to whoever discovered these.  I bought some Hello Kitty cages as well at a different site.  I actually found those on E-Bay.
> 
> Jeanne




Thanks for posting this.  I just purchased the carriage.  I purchased a pearl last year in Epcot and had it put in a ring and the pearl broke off.  I brought it back to them but they said they could not do anything.  I still have the pearl.  I will now just put it in the carriage.  Can't wait to receive it.

UPDATE
WOW - I got my Cinderella carriage the other day and found my pearl this morning and put it in the carriage.  I must say, I absolutely LOVE it.  It looks so nice.  I put it on a long silver chain and am wearing it right now.  I will try to take a picture of it later today and upload it so everyone can see it.  It is really beautiful.  Just as an FYI - my pearl was a 7.  I think it says it can go up to a 7.5.  It is really great.

Linda
Linda


----------



## NauroraJbelle

I also bought 2 pearls last year and had them put into one necklace which they have come loose from.  I was planning to bring them this year to have them reglue them.  Will they not do this?  That stinks!  That is why I was also planning on using the cages this time.  

Jeanne


----------



## LAH LAH

We did this in January and loved it!!!

My 9 year old daughter got a white 6.75mm and I got a champagne 7.5mm


----------



## Sandy321

NauroraJbelle said:


> I just received my fairy tale carridges in the mail today!!  I search for the coach and found them by searching for wish pearls.  I found them at www.pearlwishes.com   I'm so glad that I found these thank you to whoever discovered these.  I bought some Hello Kitty cages as well at a different site.  I actually found those on E-Bay.
> 
> Jeanne



I was so excited to order the wish pearl online - thinking that dd would love the dolphin wish pearl - and not want to get the Japan one  

Because of the size of the wish pearls, I now know that they xray the oysters and know how many special pearls they put out - this still makes our favorite souvenier from disney!

she loves the pearls!!  I think its addictive - like gambling because she so wants twin pearls!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

NauroraJbelle said:


> I also bought 2 pearls last year and had them put into one necklace which they have come loose from.  I was planning to bring them this year to have them reglue them.  Will they not do this?  That stinks!  That is why I was also planning on using the cages this time.
> 
> Jeanne



When we went this weekend they told us if anything breaks within 2 years they will fix it. I just have to mail it back in. I don't know if that is new though. Good luck with it!


----------



## lpizzuro123

pilesoflaundry said:


> When we went this weekend they told us if anything breaks within 2 years they will fix it. I just have to mail it back in. I don't know if that is new though. Good luck with it!



I would say to try to bring it back if it is just loose.  Mine actually broke off and the stem from the ring was stuck in the drilled hole so they could not do anything.  I did not even think of putting it in a cage.  Glad I saw this.

Linda


----------



## scrappinmom

My girls are 9 & 14 and I think we're finally going to make sure we find the time to do this.....There are some great tips here....I think I'm going to look for a cage before we leave.....thanks for the tips!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I am really loving this thread.  We are going to be in Disney in March and this was one thing I was thinking about doing for my DDs and after looking at other poster's settings I know we are definately going to do this.  I also think I will be getting one for myself  .


----------



## Pixieflip

So, after reading every page of this thread, I finally found the pumpkin coach/Cinderella carriage on ebay and then here at the last page someone found the exact same one on that website for half the price!  *Thank you everyone! * I think I will order them ahead of time and let my girls look forward to the pearl event.


----------



## scrappinmom

Pixieflip said:


> So, after reading every page of this thread, I finally found the pumpkin coach/Cinderella carriage on ebay and then here at the last page someone found the exact same one on that website for half the price!  *Thank you everyone! * I think I will order them ahead of time and let my girls look forward to the pearl event.



Has anyone actually GOTTEN the coach from that one website? I'm curious about the quality???? I'd love to order the coach for one dd & the dolphin for another.....


----------



## lpizzuro123

scrappinmom said:


> Has anyone actually GOTTEN the coach from that one website? I'm curious about the quality???? I'd love to order the coach for one dd & the dolphin for another.....




I ordered a coach yesterday - I will post on here when I receive it on how the quality is.

Linda


----------



## Sandy321

the carriage charm is adorable!!  
http://www.pearlwishes.com/fairy_tale_carriage.jpg

keep in mind your pearl has to be a smaller one!!  I got dd the dolphin one -  she likes it, but keeps the pearl that it came with it in it - due to the size of the opening - she does prefer the setting she got in Japan, but she chose it, and paid for it from her own money  - that might be the difference.

thought I had pics - couldnt find them...


----------



## scrappinmom

So I wonder if it's wise to wait until AFTER your trip to order from that site? If the girls happen to pick a larger pearl...it wouldn't fit anyway.....

As much as I'd like to get them a nice setting...they're um not the most "careful" when it comes to wearing expensive jewerly!


----------



## onajourney

scrappinmom said:


> So I wonder if it's wise to wait until AFTER your trip to order from that site? If the girls happen to pick a larger pearl...it wouldn't fit anyway.....
> 
> As much as I'd like to get them a nice setting...they're um not the most "careful" when it comes to wearing expensive jewerly!



Good question... I was wondering the same thing.  The hopeful part of me hopes they get a big one.  but I know they will be thrilled with whatever they get... should I get the cage or not...

And, another question... I will have 2 girls - age 5 and 9 - would the 9yo want a ring or a cage necklace?


----------



## Pixieflip

Sandy321 said:


> the carriage charm is adorable!!
> http://www.pearlwishes.com/fairy_tale_carriage.jpg
> 
> keep in mind your pearl has to be a smaller one!!  I got dd the dolphin one -  she likes it, but keeps the pearl that it came with it in it - due to the size of the opening - she does prefer the setting she got in Japan, but she chose it, and paid for it from her own money  - that might be the difference.
> 
> thought I had pics - couldnt find them...



I saw this website, too.  Is it silver or gold colored?  I think it says it is white gold plated, but it sure looks like yellow gold in the photo.  Can you tell us?  Thanks!


----------



## scrappinmom

onajourney said:


> Good question... I was wondering the same thing.  The hopeful part of me hopes they get a big one.  but I know they will be thrilled with whatever they get... should I get the cage or not...
> 
> And, another question... I will have 2 girls - age 5 and 9 - would the 9yo want a ring or a cage necklace?



I have 2 girls too...9 & 14...my 9 yr old would prob prefer the cage necklace....but my 14yr old woudl prefer a ring...BUT she   WILL lose it...just a matter of time....the 9 yr old will too.....I'm the only one who won't lose it!....


----------



## Sandy321

Pixieflip said:


> I saw this website, too.  Is it silver or gold colored?  I think it says it is white gold plated, but it sure looks like yellow gold in the photo.  Can you tell us?  Thanks!



I ordered a dolphin wish pearl that was silver colored (it hasnt turned green or tarnished) for dd - I hadnt seen the carriage one until someone posted it here!!



(and ITA with the ages of girls and getting them nice jewelery - DD was 10 when I got her the Wish pearl/dolphin - but she tends to lose track of her stuff - she has several different "hiding" places - small jewelry boxes, and she likes to keep stuff in the original boxes - she is now 12 - and she doesnt like me "nosing" around... so I try and "let it go"  )

and the reality for us is dd would lose a ring - she just doesnt wear rings, and they get knocked around too much, with pearls, you shouldnt put them in water - ie washing your hands, and they shouldnt be exposed to extreme cold - nor should they be exposed to perfumes, lotions... and dd hands are going to grow - so she didnt go with the ring... but I _may_ have _helped _ to influence her....


----------



## lpizzuro123

lpizzuro123 said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I just purchased the carriage.  I purchased a pearl last year in Epcot and had it put in a ring and the pearl broke off.  I brought it back to them but they said they could not do anything.  I still have the pearl.  I will now just put it in the carriage.  Can't wait to receive it.
> 
> Linda




UPDATE
WOW - I got my Cinderella carriage the other day and found my pearl this morning and put it in the carriage.  I must say, I absolutely LOVE it.  It looks so nice.  I put it on a long silver chain and am wearing it right now.  I will try to take a picture of it later today and upload it so everyone can see it.  It is really beautiful.  Just as an FYI - my pearl was a 7.  I think it says it can go up to a 7.5.  It is really great.

Linda


----------



## RocketCityMama

When we go in May I plan to do the Pick A Pearl too and let both my girls do so as well. I want to get the Carriage, but I think I'll wait until we return, to see if they like something there better and to make sure it will fit! 

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mary T in PA

THis is such a great thread!  I have read most of it, and never knew this existed.  I think I will ask my daughters if they want to try it on our next trip.  

Mary


----------



## derrickmom

I LOVE this too! I think it is a great thing to do on our FIRST trip!


----------



## ShannonMB

OMG, I LOVE that carriage charm!!!  My DD and I just picked pearls in Japan a couple weeks ago, but we had them set/drilled there.  Now I want that carriage!!!  Ours were 7mm, 7mm, and 7 1/4mm.  Dang! 

Well, there's always next time, because we had so much fun picking our pearls, we are doing it every trip from now on.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I found the carriage cage on ebay. I kept looking for the past 2 weeks, I guess they go in and out of stock. For $12 shipping included I bought 2 hello kitty cages for my girls and one carriage for me. Much better pricing than the $39 for 1 cage at disney. Thanks everyone for posting pics and suggestions!


----------



## risingsunmom

Sorry I haven't had time to read the whole thread.  This may have already been asked.  How much was the carriage setting?  Thanks.

Never mind.  I found pearlwishes.com.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

risingsunmom said:


> Sorry I haven't had time to read the whole thread.  This may have already been asked.  How much was the carriage setting?  Thanks.
> 
> Never mind.  I found pearlwishes.com.



Disney doesn't sell it, an ebay seller has them for $3.50 each plus $2 shipping, each additional item shipped and paid for at the same time is .25(shipping I mean, the cost of additional cages varies from $2-$4). Search "pearl cage carriage" on ebay and it comes right up and then look in their store for other ones. They have frogs, dolphins, a "royal" one with a crown on top etc.


----------



## risingsunmom

Thanks for the tip.  Much easier than blindly searching thru ebay.


----------



## PoohsFan1

pilesoflaundry said:


> Disney doesn't sell it, an ebay seller has them for $3.50 each plus $2 shipping, each additional item shipped and paid for at the same time is .25(shipping I mean, the cost of additional cages varies from $2-$4). Search "pearl cage carriage" on ebay and it comes right up and then look in their store for other ones. They have frogs, dolphins, a "royal" one with a crown on top etc.



Thanks for the tip....I fell in love with the carriage and thought I would have to pay buko bucks at Disney to get it....when I did the search on EBay I found the seller and the carriage, so for $13 (including tax) I bought 3 carriages...1 for myself and 1 for each of my DDs  ...I just hope they come within 10 days because that is when we are leaving.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

You are welcome  

You should get them in 10 days. I ordered mine on Tuesday I think? And they were in today's mail.

Btw, the carriage looks so much nicer in person. The pics in the auction make it look sorta cheap but for the price I wasn't complaining. In person they look to be worth much more than the asking price.


----------



## Pitti-sing

Thanks soooo very much.  I'm hoping that having the cages will get me to go pick out the pearls like I've been meaning to do.


----------



## risingsunmom

bump


----------



## risingsunmom

bump again


----------



## jpkkld

This is so cool!  I've decided to do this with my dd4, and make it an ongoing thing - every time we go, she can have another pearl.  But for her first, I was planning to get a simple silver cage and I want to know about cleaning it.  Silver tarnishes - will that affect the pearl?  And will the cage eventually look black inside?  I'm not aware of anything that can clean silver without damaging pearls.  And I hate to spring for gold for a 4yo, and of course, we may get a pearl that doesn't fit...  Any thoughts?

-Kristin


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I just ordered one of the carriage cages on ebay!    Now I have to pick a pearl next trip!      I picked on in 2007 and DS bought me the dolphin necklace setting with his own money.      I have wanted to pick another pearl but didn't want to spend a ton of money on the setting.   This is perfect!


----------



## clori

I ordered my carriage cage settings from haidepearl.com.  It took a bit for them to come but they were cheap.  Of course I wasn't thinking and ordered 3 instead of 4 of them since dd got a pearl for her best friend.  For 50cents more I ordered a cheap chain but the chains were junk as I expected.  I need to try my 7.5mm pearl in one of them before I order one more. The quickest way to find the carriage cage is by putting cage under the search box and look for 26.


----------



## Glencora

jpkkld said:


> This is so cool!  I've decided to do this with my dd4, and make it an ongoing thing - every time we go, she can have another pearl.  But for her first, I was planning to get a simple silver cage and I want to know about cleaning it.  Silver tarnishes - will that affect the pearl?  And will the cage eventually look black inside?  I'm not aware of anything that can clean silver without damaging pearls.  And I hate to spring for gold for a 4yo, and of course, we may get a pearl that doesn't fit...  Any thoughts?
> 
> -Kristin



Since the cages don't require you the fasten the pearl inside, you can just remove it from the chain, clean the cage, and put the pearl back in.  HTH.


----------



## Heatherhy01

I just purchased my cages/chains from ebay for my DD's ages 10 & 5. I got the cinderella pumpkin for DD5 and the royal crown for DD10. If one should pick a bigger pearl than the other, they can just switch or they do not have to use them at all. I got them each a 16" chain to go with it. Altogether, the total price for items plus shipping came to $12.75. I am so excited!!! I am going to keep this a surprise until we get there!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

jpkkld said:


> This is so cool!  I've decided to do this with my dd4, and make it an ongoing thing - every time we go, she can have another pearl.  But for her first, I was planning to get a simple silver cage and I want to know about cleaning it.  Silver tarnishes - will that affect the pearl?  And will the cage eventually look black inside?  I'm not aware of anything that can clean silver without damaging pearls.  And I hate to spring for gold for a 4yo, and of course, we may get a pearl that doesn't fit...  Any thoughts?
> 
> -Kristin



The one I bought in DTD is silver and already looks a bit tarnished inside (I bought it in Feb.) but the ones from ebay claim to be plated white gold and don't look tarnished. 

As another poster said, you can just take the pearl out and clean it. The cage holds it but it's not a permanent thing.


----------



## Mama Steph

I did not read the entire thread, sorry. :lol  Is there a mickey head anywhere?  Maybe a cage with the ears?  I like the carriage but would love to have a mickey or minnie.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Mama Steph said:


> I did not read the entire thread, sorry. :lol  Is there a mickey head anywhere?  Maybe a cage with the ears?  I like the carriage but would love to have a mickey or minnie.




Me, too!   I have heard that maybe there are Mickey head's available on the Cruise but I don't know for sure.   I search ebay now & then hoping for one to pop up!


----------



## WishingMom

I've sifted through most of this thread, but could someone tell me where exactly is the "pick a pearl" place located in Japan?

Thanks


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

WishingMom said:


> I've sifted through most of this thread, but could someone tell me where exactly is the "pick a pearl" place located in Japan?
> 
> Thanks



When you come up to the Japan Pavilion- there is the pagoda on the left and the building that houses the Mitsukoshi restaurant and merchandise store on the right. Go into the downstairs of the Mitsukoshi building and you will see it. It's about halfway into the store. And there are usually a lot of people there, so you will know it when you see it.

This is the building you want to enter:


----------



## jpkkld

pilesoflaundry said:


> The one I bought in DTD is silver and already looks a bit tarnished inside (I bought it in Feb.) but the ones from ebay claim to be plated white gold and don't look tarnished.
> 
> Thanks!  The ebay ones are so cheap, I might get one for myself too!
> -Kristin


----------



## 1LuckyMom

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who suggested this and posted pictures of their pearls!  We did this over spring break and now have beautiful rings as reminders of our trip!


----------



## Cdnmom2001

We are going to Disney for our first ever family trip in 116 days (I haven't even been since 1982) and we are planning to do Pick A Pearl. I just hope I can find the right location to do it!   Thanks for all the tips, my daughter will be over the moon with making her own necklace(pre-purchased necklace/cage!)


----------



## DizzDoll

Cdnmom2001 said:


> We are going to Disney for our first ever family trip in 116 days (I haven't even been since 1982) and we are planning to do Pick A Pearl. I just hope I can find the right location to do it!   Thanks for all the tips, my daughter will be over the moon with making her own necklace(pre-purchased necklace/cage!)



There are a few places where you can pick a pearl, but the hands down favorite is at the Japanese pavilion in the World Showcase.  Go early because it's nuts in there, and be sure you take videos of the pearl openings.  Much fun.  Have fun - and like Lays potato chips, ya can't have just one!!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

If you bring your own setting, will they glue it for you at Japan?
TIA


----------



## 1LuckyMom

If you have a cage type necklace you don't need it glued.  The cage opens and the pearl "floats" inside.  Have fun, we really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Jaci

DizzDoll said:


> and like Lays potato chips, ya can't have just one!!!



Yep...last time we (me and 2 DDs) picked 2 each.  I was the unlucky one...I wanted a ring with two pearls and one was the right size and one way WAY too BIG.  Saving the pearls for next time in hopes of getting a smaller one.

J


----------



## MinnieNurse

I have seen this in Japan and at DTD and never really paid much attention to it.  After reading this thread I have to do this in August.  I am so excited.  DS10 wants to pick by pearl for me, he says he is going to pick the ugliest, harriest one


----------



## oneplustwo

This looks like such a fun thing to do. Thanks for sharing all of your stories!


----------



## WthrLdy

I did this twice this trip.  One oyster each day.  Day one I got twins, 6.5mm  cream coloured pearls, which I had made into earrings for my neice.  Day two, TWINS again ! Slightly towards the greenish hue of white, I had one made into a pendant for me and gave the other to DS to play with.  (Both 6.5mm that day too.)  OC that play pearl is already forgotten about an in the jewelry box.


----------



## DizzDoll

My DD and I will be pearl pickin' again in August.  Last year I did it 2x and I had my pearls made into a necklace.  They had a very pretty sterling silver one that held 2 pearls, so that's what I got.  This year I'm hoping to get the silver ring that matches.  My DD picked 3 pearls and had one made into a cell phone charm which, when she dropped her phone and watched as her friend's car ran it over, got cracked.  The other two she had made into a pair of drop earrings.  They're not cracked.


----------



## lpizzuro123

I did this and got a ring a few years ago.  I am heading back in May and want to do something else.  We were just there in March but I am going to wait until May (my birthday) to do the pick a pearl.  I asked if you could use the $75.00 birthday gift card to do the pick a pearl and they said no as they are not owned by Disney.

I would suggest if you want to bring your own chain from home if you think you might do a hanging setting.  The price of the settings do not include a chain and I found their chain prices pretty expensive.  I am sure you can get a chain for less money at a store near your home.  I know Macy's is always throwing those 50% off sales sometimes with an extra 10% off.  If you get a thin silver chain (if you think you want to set your stone in a silver setting) I am sure you will save some money and you can wear you pearl right away.

Linda


----------



## ctot216

Thank you everyone for sharing so much information!

Can anyone tell me about the range of ring sizes they have on hand?
I wear about 9.5-10 ring, and really hope to not have to mess with sizing when I get home. 

Thanks!


----------



## brennicksmom

Has anyone used the Elephant Cage that is sold on Ebay?  It looks in the picture like 4 small stones, would it hold a pearl in the size range opened in Japan?


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Nooshkin said:


> I went in October for my birthday.  I've always wanted to do this but I never get seem to get around to it.  This time I asked my family for Disney Dollars towards a ring.  This is the one that I picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot but my experience picking my pearl was a little hectic.  I did mine in "Japan" and the counter didn't seem as hectic as I've seen in the past.  Until it was my turn!  When it was my turn to pick my pearl and have it opened, so many people were pushing and shoving around me that my boyfriend got completely squeezed out of the area.  It was still a lot of fun and it's a great souvenir from that trip.  I would like to do it again.



Nice taste!!!  I got this same exact ring.  One year we took our two boys to WDW to celebrate their birthdays.  We just so happened to be in Epcot on Valentine's day and decided to check out the pick a pearl station.  I let my boys each pick an oyster.  My oldest picked a nice white one that I had made into the ring, and my youngest picked a beautiful blueish/silver one that was made into a pendant.  It was the best Valentine's gift I've ever received.  While the jewelry isn't worth any real value, these are my favorite pieces of jewelry.  They remind me of my favorite two little men and my favorite place to be.  We'll be in Epcot this year for my birthday and I plan on letting them each pick an oyster again.  It was such a fun experience, I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ariel53098

How small do the ring run? I wear a 3.5 on my ring finger and averag sized rings (ie. size 7) can't always be sized down because it can alter the setting, etc.  
I'd love a ring but I would like it to fit! 
Rachel


----------



## SassyTink213

Wow, thanks to this thread I can't wait to do this in May! The pics and info are great! I'm so excited about doing this and wonder how I've missed this every other time I've been in Disney! I think I'll get a ring and maybe a necklace too. I've always loved pearls! I'm also thinking of maybe bringing one back for my Mother and Grandmother as gifts. I'm so excited I can't wait to pick a pearl! Thanks so much for the info it's making my wait more bearable and exciting! Gotta love the Dis!

Anyone know if they have clip-on earing settings? Or sell clip-ons? Grandma would love some.


----------



## two*little*birds

They need a pearl cage that looks like a Mickey head... unless there is one and I haven't seen it in this thread.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

two*little*birds said:


> They need a pearl cage that looks like a Mickey head... unless there is one and I haven't seen it in this thread.



I don't think there is... I did read about one on the Cruise maybe? Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. They really do need to offer that- I don't think they realize how much they could make off of those!


----------



## 1LuckyMom

ariel53098 said:


> How small do the ring run? I wear a 3.5 on my ring finger and averag sized rings (ie. size 7) can't always be sized down because it can alter the setting, etc.
> I'd love a ring but I would like it to fit!
> Rachel



We didn't know our ring sizes when we went and they had the set of rings to check your size.  I would assume that they have smaller sizes in stock but I'm not 100% sure.  My youngest is 11 and she got a ring that fits her ... can't remember her exact size but her fingers are pretty small, I had her fit it to her pointer finger so she can keep wearing it as she grows.


----------



## findrskeeprs

Hello Ladies!

     Okay….I have read through all 52 pages of this thread and I have seen lot’s of great comments on this. I can tell that there are some real experts out there…please help me!!!
   I just opened a "pick a pearl" type kiosk. I was wondering if all you could give me some needed insight on some new ways to market my product. 

If you have bought why, and if not why not?

What you liked, what you disliked about the experiance, products, service?

What about the pricing....product to value? 

What you would like to see product wise?

If  you had a frequent punch card would that encourage you to want to come back to buy more often?

Birthday-anniversary list coupons? Mailing a postcard or email promo code?

If you could do it as a home party to earn free pearls and settings, would you?

I need new and fresh ideas on promotions and sales!

I am looking for ways to market the idea for men's products. My husband said that cufflinks are really coming back. He suggested a cage style to change the color of the pearl with the suite and shirt and tie. Would you or your husband or male associate purchase something like this?

Children’s items, what's your thoughts on that?

I need some Point of Sale products. Quick sales at the register, any ideas?

 I know I am asking a lot of questions, but since most of you have an interest in the "pick a pearl" idea as have I for about 10 years. My first one I ever bought was in DTD. I've literally been "hooked" ever since!!

I really would appreciate some honest and creative feedback.  The marketing seems to be the same everywhere I go...what else we can do to shake it up. 

Let your thoughts and opinions be heard to shape the idea we all love!

THANK YOU.....THANK YOU....THANK YOU!!


Katherine


----------



## BabyPiglet

I did 'Pick A Pearl' in September of 2008. I got a beautiful ring that went really well with another ring I have. I tried to take care of it, but unfortunately a few weeks ago the pearl part of the ring fell off. 

Does anyone have an idea to get it back on? My finger misses this ring!


----------



## lpizzuro123

I had a pearl break off the setting.  I brought it back to the pick a pearl and they could not do anything because the post had broken off inside the pearl.  I ended up buying a cage to put it in.  We are heading back to Disney later today and I want to get another ring.  It will be my 50th birthday while we are down there so I would love a ring for my birthday.  Unfortunately, I cannot use my birthday gift card for this.

Linda


----------



## Kurby

we just got back and did the pick a pear in Japan.  it was fantastic.  the women was wonderful and did a great little opening show.  Cassandra picked 2 shells and it began.

when it was over we had 1 pinky cream 7.5mm and 1 silver blue 7.75 pearl.  the lady said that only 5% are silver so my lovely daughter picked a great one for me.

we put both of them in the cinderella carriage cage and wore them the rest of our trip.


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

Did you take your own carriages or did they have them there?  How expensive are they?  My DD and I would like to do one when we are there in 3 weeks.


----------



## Kurby

i bought 2 from ebay - they were about 10-15 each.  can't remember and i brought them down.


----------



## MinnieNurse

findrskeeprs said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Okay.I have read through all 52 pages of this thread and I have seen lots of great comments on this. I can tell that there are some real experts out thereplease help me!!!
> I just opened a "pick a pear" kiosk. I was wondering if all you could give me some needed insight on some new ways to market my product.
> 
> If you have bought why, and if not why not?
> 
> What you liked, what you disliked about the experiance, products, service?
> 
> What about the pricing....product to value?
> 
> What you would like to see product wise?
> 
> If  you had a frequent punch card would that encourage you to want to come back to buy more often?
> 
> Birthday-anniversary list coupons? Mailing a postcard or email promo code?
> 
> If you could do it as a home party to earn free pearls and settings, would you?
> 
> I need new and fresh ideas on promotions and sales!
> 
> I am looking for ways to market the idea for men's products. My husband said that cufflinks are really coming back. He suggested a cage style to change the color of the pearl with the suite and shirt and tie. Would you or your husband or male associate purchase something like this?
> 
> Childrens items, what's your thoughts on that?
> 
> I need some Point of Sale products. Quick sales at the register, any ideas?
> 
> I know I am asking a lot of questions, but since most of you have an interest in the "pick a pearl" idea as have I for about 10 years. My first one I ever bought was in DTD. I've literally been "hooked" ever since!!
> 
> I really would appreciate some honest and creative feedback.  The marketing seems to be the same everywhere I go...what else we can do to shake it up.
> 
> Let your thoughts and opinions be heard to shape the idea we all love!
> 
> THANK YOU.....THANK YOU....THANK YOU!!
> 
> 
> Katherine



Cant answer all your questions.  I am planning to pick a pearl in August at Epcot.  But, you did mention parties at home and I had a thought.  If you had some reasonable childrens selections this would be a great Birthday party.  I would offer Birthday parties.  Many parents (like myself) will go to any length to make their childs Birthday special.  With all the Build a Bear, Princess parties, ect... I think a pick a pearl party would be a hit.  Good luck with your business.


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

Kurby said:


> i bought 2 from ebay - they were about 10-15 each.  can't remember and i brought them down.



Did you bring your own chain or do they have them there?


----------



## Kurby

they came with a chain but i had a longer one for mine


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

Do you by any chance have the site?  I found a site with some white gold plated for about 3.50  but there were no chains.  I think they were from Washington state.  They looked cute but would like to get chains.


----------



## Kurby

no sorry - i bought it months ago and can't find who i bought it from - if i find it i'll post it


----------



## Echo queen

The first thing that comes to mind for me is where is your kiosk going to be??  Location location!!!  I have done pick a pearl twice and love my 2 items.  I did it because I was on vacation, it's great to have something nice for vacation memories.  If the kiosk was at a area mall I am sure I would not have done it. Good Luck.



findrskeeprs said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Okay.I have read through all 52 pages of this thread and I have seen lots of great comments on this. I can tell that there are some real experts out thereplease help me!!!
> I just opened a "pick a pear" kiosk. I was wondering if all you could give me some needed insight on some new ways to market my product.
> 
> If you have bought why, and if not why not?
> 
> What you liked, what you disliked about the experiance, products, service?
> 
> What about the pricing....product to value?
> 
> What you would like to see product wise?
> 
> If  you had a frequent punch card would that encourage you to want to come back to buy more often?
> 
> Birthday-anniversary list coupons? Mailing a postcard or email promo code?
> 
> If you could do it as a home party to earn free pearls and settings, would you?
> 
> I need new and fresh ideas on promotions and sales!
> 
> I am looking for ways to market the idea for men's products. My husband said that cufflinks are really coming back. He suggested a cage style to change the color of the pearl with the suite and shirt and tie. Would you or your husband or male associate purchase something like this?
> 
> Childrens items, what's your thoughts on that?
> 
> I need some Point of Sale products. Quick sales at the register, any ideas?
> 
> I know I am asking a lot of questions, but since most of you have an interest in the "pick a pearl" idea as have I for about 10 years. My first one I ever bought was in DTD. I've literally been "hooked" ever since!!
> 
> I really would appreciate some honest and creative feedback.  The marketing seems to be the same everywhere I go...what else we can do to shake it up.
> 
> Let your thoughts and opinions be heard to shape the idea we all love!
> 
> THANK YOU.....THANK YOU....THANK YOU!!
> 
> 
> Katherine


----------



## teachallday

Do they have a location at DisneyLand?


----------



## Tink rules

Stephanie VanMeter said:


> Do you by any chance have the site?  I found a site with some white gold plated for about 3.50  but there were no chains.  I think they were from Washington state.  They looked cute but would like to get chains.



I got one from that seller...it does come with a chain, but it's only about 16 inches long (ok for a younger girl...) I like a different style chain anyway and changed it to one I already had...


----------



## findrskeeprs

MinnieNurse said:


> Cant answer all your questions.  I am planning to pick a pearl in August at Epcot.  But, you did mention parties at home and I had a thought.  If you had some reasonable childrens selections this would be a great Birthday party.  I would offer Birthday parties.  Many parents (like myself) will go to any length to make their childs Birthday special.  With all the Build a Bear, Princess parties, ect... I think a pick a pearl party would be a hit.  Good luck with your business.



Thank you so much for the idea of childrens parites. I had not thought of that! If you or anyone think of ideas please let me know.

   Best Regards,
     Katherine


----------



## brock20l

Kurby said:


> we just got back and did the pick a pear in Japan.  it was fantastic.  the women was wonderful and did a great little opening show.  Cassandra picked 2 shells and it began.
> 
> when it was over we had 1 pinky cream 7.5mm and 1 silver blue 7.75 pearl.  the lady said that only 5% are silver so my lovely daughter picked a great one for me.
> 
> we put both of them in the cinderella carriage cage and wore them the rest of our trip.




Kurby: at which Pick-a-Pearl location did you find the Cinderella carriage?  -- I'm going in December, and I'm such a girly-girl that it sounds like the perfect setting for me!!


----------



## belle&sebastiansmom

A Cinderella carriage would be beautiful.  I was all set about doing the pearl last September, but nothing spoke to me.  Hopefully there will be more options and something I like when we go back this year.


----------



## Tinkerbell58

brock20l said:


> Kurby: at which Pick-a-Pearl location did you find the Cinderella carriage?  -- I'm going in December, and I'm such a girly-girl that it sounds like the perfect setting for me!!



I saw the Cinderella carriage on Ebay.  I'm thinking about ordering one for myself.


----------



## Tink rules

I ordered 2 off of ebay... for about $3.50 each... nice - came with a short chain... 

You can't get the carriage at the parks.


----------



## brock20l

Tink rules said:


> I ordered 2 off of ebay... for about $3.50 each... nice - came with a short chain...
> 
> You can't get the carriage at the parks.



Thanks for the tip -- I'll have to make sure to do that before I go.  Any suggestions for a seller on there? -- I had a quick peek and didn't notice any carriage pendants that were actually settings as well....


----------



## brock20l

oooh I found one! -- just took a little more hunting!  Thanks for all the info though!

Now, they won't have any problem with me bringing my own setting and chain, but just picking the pearl and having it set there??  Besides the fact that I'd really like the carriage setting, it will actually make it cheaper too...not that I am really concerned about it getting too expensive otherwise, but if I can save a couple dollars to buy a few additional souvenirs, that would be super!


----------



## ms*mountaineer

I just received my carriage setting in the mail today!   It's lovely!   I also ordered the crown setting - I like the carriage one better.


----------



## CheriVall

ms*mountaineer said:


> I just received my carriage setting in the mail today!   It's lovely!   I also ordered the crown setting - I like the carriage one better.



Can someone tell me what they searched for on ebay ... I have tried "pick a pearl", cinderalla carriage and nothing ... i am feeling kinda ebay ignorant

Thanks so much,


----------



## Tink rules

Just search pearl cage carriage and it will show no listings, but on the bottom there is a buy it now and that is it...


----------



## Bambi5826

So what does it cost to pick a pearl? I can't wait to do this when i go in Sept!


----------



## Disbabe

I picked a pearl at Japan Epcot last year and got a golden toned pearl and had it set into a silver cage and I love it. 

I've also done it at Seaworld in 2001 and got a blue pearl. They made such a fuss about the proceedure. I had to name my pearl (moonbeam with it being blue) and I was also told it was a boy as it had a little extra bit sticking out (don't ask!) I had it set into a 14k white gold setting with a diamond set above and they drilled the hole where its "boyhood" was!  - don't know whether I believe it or not but she had me going! I got a little certificate with its date of birth and name on it. I remember it with such fond memories as it was our first trip to Orlando. There was a little girl also doing it at the same time and bless her she got an ordinary coloured pearl - I felt so guilty   because of the fuss they made over mine that it diminished her excitement over her pearl - but I do love mine!!

Will definately be doing it again this year as I'd love to get another coloured pearl and have it set in the carriage setting from ebay - Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tiffa

Thanks for the info I just got my carraige setting in the mail yesterday!  I also got the Hello Kitty one it's really cute, I am going to let our DD pick a pearl for her birthday.   Thanks again


----------



## CheriVall

[QUOTEJust search pearl cage carriage and it will show no listings, but on the bottom there is a buy it now and that is it... [/QUOTE]

Thank you so much .. that did the trick ,,


----------



## mommykds

Is there anything for a boy who wants to pick a pearl?  He is into gems & crystals now & asked about this..Are there only things for girls?  (Maybe more like a case rather than a peice of jewelry for him?)


----------



## Arkansan

Bambi5826 said:


> So what does it cost to pick a pearl? I can't wait to do this when i go in Sept!



My girls and I did this last week in Japan.  It was $17.00 (w/tax) to get the pearl.  Settings were extra.  One of my DDs got an 8mm pearl--she was told it was the biggest of the day!  The other DD got a 7.5mm one--also beautiful.  Mine was the smallest at 7.25mm, but a lovely silvery color.  It was very fun!  The girls chose cute necklace settings w/their initials in sterling silver and mine is a cage necklace in white gold.  We would do it again!  It is a wonderful memory of the trip!

Have a great trip!


----------



## mickeyholic

Does anyone have some pics of their pearls?  Maybe one already mounted in a setting?  This is something I have to do in July!


----------



## kbeverina

We usually go to pick-a-pearl in Japan, but my daughter couldn't wait and we ended up getting this ring at the Downtown Disney location:











It was $49.99 for the setting and I believe $15 for the pearl.  She wanted a sterling silver ring and there were only 3 choices if you were picking a pearl, but she really loved this setting so it was fine.


----------



## izzie-wizzie

mommykds said:


> Is there anything for a boy who wants to pick a pearl?  He is into gems & crystals now & asked about this..Are there only things for girls?  (Maybe more like a case rather than a peice of jewelry for him?)



 can't wait for an answer to this, i want to go to the pick a pearl for myself, but I don't think i need more jewelery! so would be great to have a nice case (especially if its Disney) to keep a pearl in as a perfect souvenir!


----------



## findrskeeprs

belle&sebastiansmom said:


> A Cinderella carriage would be beautiful.  I was all set about doing the pearl last September, but nothing spoke to me.  Hopefully there will be more options and something I like when we go back this year.





I have a sterling silver Cinderella cage pendent that I sell at my kiosk. I can send a picture of it if anyone is interested.


----------



## findrskeeprs

Echo queen said:


> The first thing that comes to mind for me is where is your kiosk going to be??  Location location!!!  I have done pick a pearl twice and love my 2 items.  I did it because I was on vacation, it's great to have something nice for vacation memories.  If the kiosk was at a area mall I am sure I would not have done it. Good Luck.



Thank you for your reply, it is in downtown Salt Lake City were there are a lot of tourists. You are definitely right though...location, location, location!

 Any other "PEARLS OF WISDOM"


----------



## findrskeeprs

Disbabe said:


> I picked a pearl at Japan Epcot last year and got a golden toned pearl and had it set into a silver cage and I love it.
> 
> I've also done it at Seaworld in 2001 and got a blue pearl. They made such a fuss about the proceedure. I had to name my pearl (moonbeam with it being blue) and I was also told it was a boy as it had a little extra bit sticking out (don't ask!) I had it set into a 14k white gold setting with a diamond set above and they drilled the hole where its "boyhood" was!  - don't know whether I believe it or not but she had me going! I got a little certificate with its date of birth and name on it. I remember it with such fond memories as it was our first trip to Orlando. There was a little girl also doing it at the same time and bless her she got an ordinary coloured pearl - I felt so guilty   because of the fuss they made over mine that it diminished her excitement over her pearl - but I do love mine!!
> 
> Will definately be doing it again this year as I'd love to get another coloured pearl and have it set in the carriage setting from ebay - Thanks for the tip!




 Poor girl!! Can't say we have all been there at some point in our life.
    It's awesome you got what you wanted!    
Can you scan a copy of your "birth certificate" so I can see what it looks like please?


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

findrskeeprs said:


> I have a sterling silver Cinderella cage pendent that I sell at my kiosk. I can send a picture of it if anyone is interested.



I would like to see a picture if possible.


----------



## findrskeeprs

Stephanie VanMeter said:


> I would like to see a picture if possible.



  Sure I can!  With that being said..........

Does anyone on this thread know how to upload pictures on here please...help a girl out! Thanks a MILLION!!!


----------



## ilovecupcakes

I picked a pearl this past week at Epcot in Japan. As the girl was opening the oyster she told me this was a, "very special oyster" and asked me if I knew why. I said..."uh oh, why?" There were two of them! I believe about 61/2 cm if I remember correctly. They were twin pearls 

I have a picture of the final product, including the settings I bought in Epcot. I surprised my mom and put one of the pearls in a necklace for her as a huge thank you for our awesome trip. I chose a simple ring setting. She left the store while I was choosing a setting and she cried when I showed her the finished product and that I was giving one to her.






Hope this helps someone!


----------



## disney777

teachallday said:


> Do they have a location at DisneyLand?



There is a Pick a Pearl in Downtown Disney.  It's where all the kiosks are near the monorail station.


----------



## disney777

http://www.pearlwishes.com/products.html

You can find the oysters and jewelry here.


----------



## izzie-wizzie

ilovecupcakes said:


> I picked a pearl this past week at Epcot in Japan. As the girl was opening the oyster she told me this was a, "very special oyster" and asked me if I knew why. I said..."uh oh, why?" There were two of them! I believe about 61/2 cm if I remember correctly. They were twin pearls
> 
> I have a picture of the final product, including the settings I bought in Epcot. I surprised my mom and put one of the pearls in a necklace for her as a huge thank you for our awesome trip. I chose a simple ring setting. She left the store while I was choosing a setting and she cried when I showed her the finished product and that I was giving one to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



Aww thats a real nice story  and lovely jewellery too! 

i know i asked before but does anybody know if it's possible to get a special case or something for the pearl if you didn't want it set as jewellery ? Maybe with Disney characters or Epcot on it or something - i just think it could make a great souvenir to take home.


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

ilovecupcakes said:


> I picked a pearl this past week at Epcot in Japan. As the girl was opening the oyster she told me this was a, "very special oyster" and asked me if I knew why. I said..."uh oh, why?" There were two of them! I believe about 61/2 cm if I remember correctly. They were twin pearls
> 
> I have a picture of the final product, including the settings I bought in Epcot. I surprised my mom and put one of the pearls in a necklace for her as a huge thank you for our awesome trip. I chose a simple ring setting. She left the store while I was choosing a setting and she cried when I showed her the finished product and that I was giving one to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone!




That is really pretty and a sweet story.  Do you mind me asking how expensive it is and were you able to get a chain there?


----------



## ilovecupcakes

Stephanie VanMeter said:


> That is really pretty and a sweet story.  Do you mind me asking how expensive it is and were you able to get a chain there?



Sure! If I am not mistaken everything together was around 56, not including the price for picking at oyster. That was about 16. I believe my ring was around 33 and my mom's necklace must have been somewhere around 23-25. You can buy a chain there, but I opted not to as I knew my mom had some she could use with the necklace.

Both of the settings I chose were sterling silver. They have more expensive settings made of gold, too. The price range was pretty good, accommodating almost every one's tastes and budget.


----------



## 3boymthr

mommykds said:


> Is there anything for a boy who wants to pick a pearl?  He is into gems & crystals now & asked about this..Are there only things for girls?  (Maybe more like a case rather than a peice of jewelry for him?)



I did this with my mom in 1983 in epcot, but we didn't have time to do it while we were in epcot so we did the pick a pearl at the location across the walkway from Hurricane Hannah's (next to SAB at the BC).  DS did the picking for me.  He had a ball tapping the oysters and looking at the pearls.  We got a silver/blue black pearl and a gold one.  The silver one was large - over 7.5mm.  The other was 6.5mm.  I looked at a lot of settings when we were there but they didn't have a lot that would accomodate the two pearls that weren't gold with diamonds and really expensive.  They did have a couple fun settings that would be cool for a boy (a lizard and another reptile) in sterling silver.  I think one was a pendant and the other was either a pin or a ring.


----------



## MinnieNurse

findrskeeprs said:


> I have a sterling silver Cinderella cage pendent that I sell at my kiosk. I can send a picture of it if anyone is interested.



I would love to see this also.


----------



## DisneyNic

I am planning on doing this with my DD6 on our first trip to WDW in Sept.  I was telling my mom (who is going with us) that I wanted to do it as a mother/daughter thing with DD, and she said "Well, can grandma have one, too?"  So it will be the three of us getting one.  And I'm sure that once we are there, we will probably end up getting one for my grandma too, so all four generations will get one.  I have loved the pics so far.  There was a really cute mother/daughter butterfly set posted early in the thread.  Has anyone seen these lately??  Thanks everyone, this is a great thread.



findrskeeprs said:


> I have a sterling silver Cinderella cage pendent that I sell at my kiosk. I can send a picture of it if anyone is interested.



I would love to see a pic of your Cinderella cage.  I would also like to know more about your kiosk.  I'm not sure how much info you can actually put on the board, but if you wanted to PM me, I would love to know your location, name of your kiosk, price of your Cinderella cage.  Thanks!!


----------



## cchev

Sorry I might have a problem going through the whole thread so I'll just ask...what is the current price of the pearls and a nice setting for a necklace in Japan at EPCOT?


----------



## Kurby

it is around $15 each plus tax


----------



## findrskeeprs

DisneyNic said:


> I am planning on doing this with my DD6 on our first trip to WDW in Sept.  I was telling my mom (who is going with us) that I wanted to do it as a mother/daughter thing with DD, and she said "Well, can grandma have one, too?"  So it will be the three of us getting one.  And I'm sure that once we are there, we will probably end up getting one for my grandma too, so all four generations will get one.  I have loved the pics so far.  There was a really cute mother/daughter butterfly set posted early in the thread.  Has anyone seen these lately??  Thanks everyone, this is a great thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a pic of your Cinderella cage.  I would also like to know more about your kiosk.  I'm not sure how much info you can actually put on the board, but if you wanted to PM me, I would love to know your location, name of your kiosk, price of your Cinderella cage.  Thanks!!



Sure thing.....I will pm you more specific info but we are the 
Great Salt Lake Pearl Company. We are working on our website, as we are  brand new and are looking at new ways to this idea for an area that is not Disney. My first ever pick a pearl experiance was in down town Disney Orlando and have loved it ever since. That is why I am on this board in the first place. We actually do pearl parties at home as well if anyone has the hankering for cracking a pearl at home with friends and family.
How do I up load pictures to this website?  I posted on page 53 questions if you wouldn't mind reading through it and answering a few.


----------



## Kurby

brock20l said:


> Kurby: at which Pick-a-Pearl location did you find the Cinderella carriage?  -- I'm going in December, and I'm such a girly-girl that it sounds like the perfect setting for me!!





we did the pick in Japan - it was excellent - got the cage off ebay.

keep looking - if you don't find them now they'll be back - they always show up.


----------



## TINK0998

odrog said:


> Much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> From everything I have seen I belive they are (as expected) not ever going to be highly valuable pearls that you get.  I haven't read enough to learn exactly how the color treating process works but certainly the pearls from these oysters have been color treated.  Which begs the question of whether they are removed, valued and treated for color and then placed inside another(?) oyster.  Now that I know what it is that is inside I suppose I really don't need to know the answer, but for those of you doing research on which oysters to pick to yeild the best pearl you may want to take note.  The appearance of an oyster might not have anything to do with the pearl inside...



When I was there in 2007, I watched this booth for a while in Japan.  It looked like great fun.  But I agree that the shells must be opened and the pearls be put in, how else could they have a pearl in each shell.   Also, these look like clam shells to me and not true oysters.    I do think the pearls are genuine, but I think there must be some manipulation prior to putting them in the tank.


----------



## jrc-elpaso

TINK0998 said:


> When I was there in 2007, I watched this booth for a while in Japan.  It looked like great fun.  But I agree that the shells must be opened and the pearls be put in, how else could they have a pearl in each shell.   Also, these look like clam shells to me and not true oysters.    I do think the pearls are genuine, but I think there must be some manipulation prior to putting them in the tank.




Here is a definition of cultured pearls vs natural pearls (from Wikipedia).


"A pearl is formed when some sort of small object, typically a parasite or piece of organic matter, becomes embedded in the tissue of an oyster or mollusk. In response, the mantle tissue of the mollusk secretes nacre. Chemically speaking, this is calcium carbonate and a fibrous protein called conchiolin. As the nacre builds up in layers, it surrounds the irritant and eventually forms a pearl. It is a myth that a grain of sand can cause a pearl to form, as nacre will not adhere to inorganic substances.

Natural pearls are those pearls that are formed in nature, more or less by chance. Cultured pearls, by contrast, are those in which humans take a helping hand. By actually inserting a foreign object into the tissue of an oyster or mollusk, pearl farmers can induce the creation of a pearl. The same natural process of pearl creation takes place."


I'm not sure what determines the colors - but it could be anything from minerals in the water to water temperature.  If you've ever seen mother of pearls which is the lining of the shell it can be a rainbow of colors.

I'm looking forward to getting my pearl in September for our anniversary.


----------



## famsen

I had read that each of the oysters are x-rayed or scanned in some way to make sure each oyster has a pearl. I would guess that they only buy oysters that only have pearls of certain size to be in those oysters. I would stink if someone paid full price for an oyster and got a less than the average size of 6mm they claim. 
I can tell you that I have watched a lot of those pearl opening ceremonies and I have never seen a pearl less than 6.50mm unless it was "twins".


----------



## Lilmattie13

Ok so I read through all 55 pages and in my disney fanatic way, I found and ordered the cinderella cage and the crown cage.  I am hoping they will be as pretty as other posters have said.

Now the only one that eludes me is the mickey mouse one.  I read way back that these can only be purchased on the disney cruise line in the can already.  I searched and searched and could not find a picture of one anywhere.  Now I know people have them out there but are there any pictures at all  

I am now obsessed with seeing a picture of this and trying to get one lol  I am so obsessed with mickey heads and hidden mickeys I even have a giant hidden mickey in my garden made up entirely of impatients.  Got this idea when I saw the mickey head shape at Epcot during the flower festival.  

So now that I have shared my nuttiness with everyone, isnt there anyone out there that has a pic????


----------



## fakereadhed

Lilmattie13 said:


> So now that I have shared my nuttiness with everyone, isnt there anyone out there that has a pic????



In the interest of time, here is one I found with me wearing the Mickey one. I will take a better picture and post it in the next couple of days along with the Minnie one.


----------



## thatgirl23

Just got back from Disney and seeing as though most of our vacation was washed away () we spent a lot of time in Japan and did the pick-a-pearl numerous times.

The first time we did it we picked 3 oysters.  The first one was 7 1/2, the second was 8, and the third had 6 1/2 twins!  Our method for choosing was picking the "hairiest" ones and it seemed to work.  I put the 8 in a heart cage I got off ebay for my mom, the 7 1/2 was put on a horseshoe pendant, and the twins were made into earrings.

We went back later and picked two more... first one was 7 and the second had twins again!  One was 6 1/2 and the other was 6 1/4.  I changed one of the twins in to make them the same size and had them made into earrings (simple studs) for a gift.  

I couldn't decide what to do with the 7 pearl... I've been trying to get a black or blue pearl but no luck so since the weren't any other pendants I was crazy for I figured the price would be the same to pick another and make another set of earrings instead of buying a pendant I wasn't in love with.  I went and picked another one and got a 7 1/2.  I traded it in for another 7 and got the earrings.

All in all, I probably spent way too much money but I don't regret it.  I got a few things for myself and a couple great gifts.  Plus, all the other plans I had were washed away so I had the money.  Hopefully, when we go back in October, they have a different selection and I'll have better luck at getting a black or blue one.

Btw, the price to pick the oyster comes out to be an even $17 with the tax.  The earrings range from about $10 to $30/$34 (without tax).  Pendants were between $20 and $30.  I know the heart cage was $70 so I'm glad I got the one off ebay.  LOL


----------



## TVEPFOX

I read your post about blue and black pearls... I hate to brag... but...

For the past two years my DD has done pick a pearl. She's only 7... What does she get... 2 blues and 1 black! That kid is sooooo lucky! One blue was 8mm, the other 7 1/2 mm, the black was 7 1/4!

I do it and get a 7 mm white.


----------



## MinnieNurse

fakereadhed said:


> In the interest of time, here is one I found with me wearing the Mickey one. I will take a better picture and post it in the next couple of days along with the Minnie one.



That is so cute, another reason to book a Disney cruise.


----------



## fakereadhed

MinnieNurse said:


> That is so cute, another reason to book a Disney cruise.



Was on the Wonder May 10-14- no Mickey or Minnie cages in the gift shop- just other shapes.


----------



## MinnieNurse

fakereadhed said:


> Was on the Wonder May 10-14- no Mickey or Minnie cages in the gift shop- just other shapes.



What?  I really need a Mickey and Minnie cage.


----------



## Lilmattie13

I do too


----------



## mskayjay

TVEPFOX said:


> I read your post about blue and black pearls... I hate to brag... but...
> 
> For the past two years my DD has done pick a pearl. She's only 7... What does she get... 2 blues and 1 black! That kid is sooooo lucky! One blue was 8mm, the other 7 1/2 mm, the black was 7 1/4!
> 
> I do it and get a 7 mm white.



Hi there.  I'm over north of Syracuse!  

I would really really love to see photos of these pearls.  DH is going to help me photograph and upload mine for you all to see in the next few days.  I have no idea how to do it!  I got twins, a blue/black one, a pink, and a traditional one on our last trip.  The twins are in one necklace, the pink and blue/black is currently my favorite necklace, and the traditional one I didnt have mounted yet.  I'll bring it next time and match it up with something new.


----------



## SassyTink213

thatgirl23 said:


> Just got back from Disney and seeing as though most of our vacation was washed away () we spent a lot of time in Japan and did the pick-a-pearl numerous times.



Lol, the same happened to us!! We were pretty well washed out too and kept getting washed into Japan and of course while we were there my sis and I couldn't help but pick more pearls...we are so addicted-lol!! I've got pics I've just got to upload them all to my comp and then to photobucket. As soon as I've got them uploaded I'll post pics of my sis and I's pearls.


----------



## TVEPFOX

The picture doesn't do it justice. It's a blue pearl in a silver setting with a blue topaz. I think it was around $85 dollars.

I can't figure out how to post the pic, but here's the link from the dis photo site.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/31871/ppuser/143815


----------



## SassyTink213

8 1/4 mm champagne pearl in flower pin setting (silver) $54 for setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 mm cream colored/pinkish pearl in flower necklace setting (silver) $28 setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 mm white pearl in heart ring (silver) $39.50 setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 3/4 mm white pearl in heart slider (silver) $28.50 setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7 mm champagne pearl in tear drop setting (silver) $29.50 setting-gift for my mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my sis picked several pearls too-i'll try to get picks of them soon and post them -oh and I'm sorry about the layout of the post/size i was having some problems and couldnt get it to do what I wanted


----------



## mskayjay

Let's see if I can do this right......





If it worked right, necklace to the left is my "twins".  The one on the right, the pearl at the bottom is the darker silvery tone.  It is my favorite piece of jewelry right now!  

Enjoy!


----------



## mskayjay

Oh I did it!!!!

here it is by itself.....


----------



## ScotsMinnie

I have never done this but some of the pics on this thread are gorgeous!  Does anyone have any more to share?


----------



## ZeroToHero

SassyTink, are those from Epcot Japan? I love the heart ring, and think I want one for myself (via DBF's wallet, of course...  )


----------



## mickeystoontown

I'd love to see more pictures too.  Every year, I say I am going to pick a pearl and somehow never get around to doing it.  This year, it's a "must do" for my daughter and I.


----------



## rachaface

I don't have mine in pretty settings, but these are my three pearls.  I can't read the date well, but I believe that says 1-26-03 or 1-28-03 and it's 7 1/2mm (i went for my senior high school choir trip).  The second one was from my trip last year (4.16.08) with my family, and the third is from my trip with my best friend (3.17.09) from earlier this year.  I've done P-A-P every time I go to WDW now and maybe one day ill make a necklace (a messy one, I guess, since theyre all different colors and sizes LOL) out of them all.   I'll be going again this december, so i'll definitely get another!


----------



## Lilmattie13

IS there no one out there with the Minnie or Mickey pearl cage picture?  ANYONE??? 

We saw the one side view but I would love to see the elusive pearl cage so I can oogle and aww at what I cannot get my hands on.


----------



## PoohsFan1

rachaface said:


> I don't have mine in pretty settings, but these are my three pearls.  I can't read the date well, but I believe that says 1-26-03 or 1-28-03 and it's 7 1/2mm (i went for my senior high school choir trip).  The second one was from my trip last year (4.16.08) with my family, and the third is from my trip with my best friend (3.17.09) from earlier this year.  I've done P-A-P every time I go to WDW now and maybe one day ill make a necklace (a messy one, I guess, since theyre all different colors and sizes LOL) out of them all.   I'll be going again this december, so i'll definitely get another!



That is so funny, we picked pearls on the same day this year.  Both my DDs and I picked pearls (first time doing it) on 3/17/09.  I bought the carriage pendent before we left .  I think I am going to start a tradition now


----------



## mickeymouse1017

I just ordered the carriage cage for my DD for our upcoming trip as a surprise for her birthday as we have never done this before.  I also ordered myself and my mother (her birthday also) a ring setting.  Would they set the pearls in the rings for us if we did not purchse them there?  I am almost sure that this is a no but it doesn't hurt to ask.  I can't wait to get down there and get picking!!!


----------



## RooRach0906

I really hope DH will let me do this on our trip this fall, it would be a great anniversary gift.


----------



## rachaface

PoohsFan1 said:


> That is so funny, we picked pearls on the same day this year.  Both my DDs and I picked pearls (first time doing it) on 3/17/09.  I bought the carriage pendent before we left .  I think I am going to start a tradition now



go us!  if you saw some crazy nut trying to photo document the pearl picking, that was probably me LOL but I hope you do start your tradition.  It's a nice thing to do at Disney that isn't such a "Disney" thing, but you can always remember that memory in a subtle way   I've got to remember next time to pick a hairy clam, though, judging by the luck of all these other people!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I so want to do this on our trip, but i can't find the crown cage on ebay.  Can someone help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## mickeymouse1017

Sorry, wrong post!!!


----------



## fakereadhed

Lilmattie13 said:


> IS there no one out there with the Minnie or Mickey pearl cage picture?  ANYONE???
> 
> We saw the one side view but I would love to see the elusive pearl cage so I can oogle and aww at what I cannot get my hands on.



I took pics for you, but have a crazy soccer day tomorrow with my son and Taylor Swift concert in the evening with DD so I will have to upload them on Sun if I survive!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I found the carriage cages as well as the crown cages on ebay.  I liked the carriage ones better. I got two of them and four chains and it only cost $16 with shipping.  I can't wait to surprise my girls with these at epcot!


----------



## lisajl

Glad you all posted this.  I forgot all about it.  When we were in Hawaii years ago, we did this.  My DD was about 4 at the time, now 23.  I got a beautiful pearl had it set in a necklace with a tea leaf? around it.  There is a small diamond beside it.  They let my DD pick one for free.  Hers was similar to mine, put in a simple setting.  She wears it to this day.  My DH and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary in WDW in Oct.  I think my DD and I will have to do this again.

Thanks everyone!!
Lisa


----------



## Padme

http://www.pearl-factory.com/yellow-gold-mickey-mouse-hat-pendant.html

Has anyone seen this mickey head at the pick a pearl locations at Dowtown Disney?  If I were to buy one of these ahead of time, do you think they would glue the pearl in at Japan?  I really like this setting the most but want to pick my pearl in Epcot.


----------



## Disney Fanatic2

I picked a pearl a few years ago, and decided to put it on a necklace. Its still in their tight and still looks brand new. Just remember to not wear any perfume with it otherwise you'll damage the pearl.


----------



## CruznLexi

We are comming in Oct and I want to do this for me for my Aniv. and then get another one for my Mom for Christmas. I want a cage one. What type of cages do they have? Cinderella, Minnie, Mickey? How much do they cost? 
             Lexi


----------



## fakereadhed

Here is DCL Minnie empty, DCL Mickey with a pearl from Epcot(the ones in the wish pearl kit are junk IMO) and a chain from http://www.silverjewelryclub.com/, and a pearl with a sterling setting and chain from Epcot...and a few stray hairs from my white cat in the background


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I wonder why they don't sell those cages in some of the WDW locations?  They would be SO popular!  I understand that the Japan one is owned by someone else but what about the other locations there?


----------



## MinnieNurse

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I wonder why they don't sell those cages in some of the WDW locations?  They would be SO popular!  I understand that the Japan one is owned by someone else but what about the other locations there?



I agree.  I tried to find one on ebay or something but no luck.


----------



## rainydayplay

My DD (almost 5) and I leave in 2 weeks to celebrate our birthdays!  What an awesome birthday thing...matching pearl jewelry (especially since the pearl is the June birthstone.)


----------



## Lilmattie13

OMG!!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you Fakerhead 

Now that I have seen it I must have one!  I fell in love instantly 

Now I just have to get my mitts on one 

Anyone going on a cruise soon?????  I am willing to send out a check to a fellow disser 

PM me


----------



## jennyerin

Does anyone remember the price of the DCL Mickey or Minnie pearl cage?  If I find someone going on a cruise I'd want to give them enough $...
Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## MinnieNurse

Me too.  I am going to be looking for someone to get me that Minnie cage for sure.


----------



## Pooh67_68

Here are my pearls, sorry the pictures are not that good. Both were set at the pick a pearl in DTD, I didn't purchase the chain there.


----------



## CruznLexi

We are going home to WDW in Oct and then we will spend 7 nights on thinking I want to get the pear for our Aniv (Thur) and then on Saturday get the cage on the ship. Or by the basic cage and do one for my Mom. How much do the basic cages cost?
             Lexi


----------



## amsps

Thanks everyone for sharing their pearl pictures.  We just got back and the pearl pavillion was the higlight of our trip!

I have two boys and they had so much fun picking out oysters.  I now have an awesome ring and necklace that will always remind me of the great disney trip.

Pearl pavillion is a MUST DO!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Lilmattie13 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you Fakerhead
> 
> Now that I have seen it I must have one!  I fell in love instantly
> 
> Now I just have to get my mitts on one
> 
> Anyone going on a cruise soon?????  I am willing to send out a check to a fellow disser
> 
> PM me



me, too!  me, too!   I have searched ebay looking for one and just never seem to find one.    I love both the Mickey & Minnie cages but am partial to Mickey!   Would love to find a way to get one!


----------



## fakereadhed

I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I don't think the Disney ones are available on DCL anymore. There are a couple of threads out there about it and there weren't any on the Wonder in May and the CMs didn't think they were restocking. I realize they don't always know, but it doesn't sound good. Maybe you could write to Disney Merchandise and ask for them to sell them? I know I've complained about the recent decline of park merchandise offered.


----------



## blues2411

I can't wait to do this in Sept!!!   I am hoping to make this a tradition for all future trips!  Does anyone know if they have turtle settings?


----------



## LD NURSE

Bump!


----------



## Lilmattie13

Can I ask a question>>

What does a bump do?

I see that occasionally on the sites here and don't know why people do that.  Is there a reason to post bump?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kurby

bumping brings the thread back up to the first page of the list of threads.

some really great threads get lost when the fall back several pages.

sometimes i find them when i'm board and scan through pages of thread titles but some really good ones get a bump by someone who found it and wants others to find it too


----------



## MinnieNurse

Lilmattie13 said:


> Can I ask a question>>
> 
> What does a bump do?
> 
> I see that occasionally on the sites here and don't know why people do that.  Is there a reason to post bump?  Thanks for the info.



If a thread is not getting any activity or being posted on people will bump it to get it started back up.  Some people also bump if they have asked a question or something and not got an answer.

When you post on the thread it shows up that new posts have been made to all those who have subscribed to that thread.

Make sense?


----------



## lpizzuro123

I did the Pick a Pearl in Japan when we were down in Disney this past May for my birthday.  I had a ring picked out and everything.  Well - I got two pearls - had to pick another ring but I was so excited.  I will have to post a photo when I get some downloaded.

Linda


----------



## melzseb

I am wanting my DS to do this for his gradma as a bday present.  I would want just a simple loop type thing on it without a chain.  Anyone know how much that costs?


----------



## allshookup

Thanks for all the great info on this thread. I've never bothered doing the pick a pearl but it looks like fun in Japan so I think I'll try it in August. I just ordered the Cinderella's Coach cage on ebay so I hope I get a small pearl!


----------



## squirrel

My Cinderella Coach has arrived!  

We ordered 10 of them.  They are a great deal and are very nice.  My sister wants some for my niece's birthday.  I bought 3 (one for each of my nieces and one for myself).  The youngest one will have to wait til next year when I take her to WDW to pick her pearl.


----------



## staceyatdisney

would you mind posting the link to the cinderella coach?  thanks.


----------



## MNT568

I have a silly question, if you get your own Cinderalla coach cage, do you put the pearl in it yourself or will the folks at the Japan  pavillion do it?


----------



## rachaface

squirrel said:


> My Cinderella Coach has arrived!
> 
> We ordered 10 of them.  They are a great deal and are very nice.  My sister wants some for my niece's birthday.  I bought 3 (one for each of my nieces and one for myself).  The youngest one will have to wait til next year when I take her to WDW to pick her pearl.



i just ordered a couple too! i love cinderella and i never had a cage to hold them in.  what a cute little design!


----------



## Stephanie VanMeter

I was just there last Thursday and my DD and I did the pick a pearl.  We had it set in a Japanese setting and it turned out really cute.  We had a lot of fun.


----------



## squirrel

Just go onto Ebay and search for Cage Carrage, and it should come up.  I would give you a link, but I don't think we are allowed to post it.

I believe that they will put the pearl into the cage necklace.  If not, it should be easy to put it in.


----------



## Lilmattie13

No recent news on the mickey mouse cages???

Anyone been or on a disney cruise right now to check???


----------



## dolphinmus

We are going in 2 weeks.  I'd love to do this with my 2 year old.  Are there any settings small enough for her?


----------



## TVEPFOX

Lilmattie13 said:


> No recent news on the mickey mouse cages???
> 
> Anyone been or on a disney cruise right now to check???



Yes, they do sell the wish pearls you open yourself on the cruise. Usually Mickey, Minnie, Dolphin and a Cross/Religious theme cages.


----------



## Lilmattie13

Hi have you seen them recently?  Others have posted that they havent seen them recently on the cruises.

Would love to know.  TIA


----------



## TVEPFOX

I saw them last cruise in September, we're going back in August, I'll look.


----------



## Lilmattie13

Thank you so much for checking for us.

Does anyone know what the cost was for them?  I would actually send a person going on an upcoming cruise a check to purchase one and mail it to me if they could.  I just have no idea what the cost of one is?

Maybe someone will know.


----------



## Tink rules

They haven't had them for quite a while... you might want to ask someone over on the cruise boards to look...


----------



## Padme

I really want the Mickey Ears setting thats on the Pearl Factory website.  Does anyone know if they have it at the DTD location?  I'm going to try calling there to ask but had hoped someone had maybe seen it.

Also, the crab pendant that was pictured in the beginning of this thread, is it still available and where?  

I want to do this in Japan but will make the trip to DTD for either of those settings if they're available there.


----------



## CruznLexi

I did 5 Cindy cages I may just pick the pearl and hope that my pearl will fit. Anyone who got the cages did thier pearls not fit.  After 5 nights we are goin on the Disney Cruise so I hoping they will have the cages if not I still have the cindy cages. Any advice to pick a pearl that will fit the cindy cage?
                            Lexi


----------



## texaslady22

CruznLexi said:


> I did 5 Cindy cages I may just pick the pearl and hope that my pearl will fit. Anyone who got the cages did thier pearls not fit.  After 5 nights we are goin on the Disney Cruise so I hoping they will have the cages if not I still have the cindy cages. Any advice to pick a pearl that will fit the cindy cage?
> Lexi



I emailed the seller and this is the response I got:

It will take up to a 8mm round pearl but not any larger.  I find that if I
put a 8mm gemstone and squeeze it will make it better for the 8mm pearl. It
kind of stretches the carriage.  Hope that makes sense.
Jean


----------



## DisDarling

We were in Japan last week to try and do this, and unless you get there early, its impossible to figure out how to get your turn. It was extremely crowded and very hard to tell who was next, etc...  I hope to do it next trip in 2 years!


----------



## wild.zinnia

Padme said:


> I really want the Mickey Ears setting thats on the Pearl Factory website.  Does anyone know if they have it at the DTD location?  I'm going to try calling there to ask but had hoped someone had maybe seen it.
> 
> Also, the crab pendant that was pictured in the beginning of this thread, is it still available and where?
> 
> I want to do this in Japan but will make the trip to DTD for either of those settings if they're available there.



I was interested in the mickey pendant on the pearl-factory.com website as well, so I emailed them about it.  This is what I sent:

'I really like one of the settings I saw on your website (Mickey Mouse Hat Pendant) and I plan on visiting one of your locations in the Disney area.  However I have heard that the locations near there do not have any Disney related settings (please correct me if I'm wrong here).  Anyway, I was wondering if it would be possible to purchase the setting prior to going on vacation and take it with me to one of your Florida locations and picking a pearl and getting it put together there.

Thanks for your assistance.'

I got two responses.  The first looked like it was from a higher up (maybe corporate?) saying that they forwarded my email to their FL office.  This is the second email I got from them, this one from Customer Services in Orlando:

'The Pearl Factory Honolulu office notified us, the Pearl Factory Orlando office, that you are interested in purchasing a Mickey Mouse Hat Pendant. We currently have this item in stock. When do you plan to visit Florida?

If you like, you may wait to purchase this pendant once you have arrived here. Or if you prefer, you are welcome to contact us to purchase it advance and then you may bring it with you so that we may have the opportunity to set a pearl on it for you.'

I hope this helps.  My mother will be thrilled.


----------



## Echo queen

I got the crab pendant in gold last Christmas at DTD.  I had it on today, I get many complements.


----------



## two*little*birds

Wow, that hat pendant is very cool! But $159.99 is a lot of money! 

How would you attach a necklace to it? I don't see a loop or anything to thread it through.


----------



## lpizzuro123

wild.zinnia said:


> I was interested in the mickey pendant on the pearl-factory.com website as well, so I emailed them about it.  This is what I sent:
> 
> 'I really like one of the settings I saw on your website (Mickey Mouse Hat Pendant) and I plan on visiting one of your locations in the Disney area.  However I have heard that the locations near there do not have any Disney related settings (please correct me if I'm wrong here).  Anyway, I was wondering if it would be possible to purchase the setting prior to going on vacation and take it with me to one of your Florida locations and picking a pearl and getting it put together there.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.'
> 
> I got two responses.  The first looked like it was from a higher up (maybe corporate?) saying that they forwarded my email to their FL office.  This is the second email I got from them, this one from Customer Services in Orlando:
> 
> 'The Pearl Factory Honolulu office notified us, the Pearl Factory Orlando office, that you are interested in purchasing a Mickey Mouse Hat Pendant. We currently have this item in stock. When do you plan to visit Florida?
> 
> If you like, you may wait to purchase this pendant once you have arrived here. Or if you prefer, you are welcome to contact us to purchase it advance and then you may bring it with you so that we may have the opportunity to set a pearl on it for you.'
> 
> I hope this helps.  My mother will be thrilled.



Please let us know if you get this in DTD.  I have never seen the Mickey ears at any of the pearl locations.  I purchased Cinderella Carriage online - I never saw that one at disney either.

Linda


----------



## Lilmattie13

Hi can someone tell me where to see the mickey mouse hat one?  I havent seen that one yet.


----------



## squirrel

dolphinmus said:


> We are going in 2 weeks.  I'd love to do this with my 2 year old.  Are there any settings small enough for her?



Too bad I missed your post earlier!

The Cinderella Cage Pendant is small enough for a child.  It comes on a small chain, but still long enough for my neck.  I bought mine on Ebay.


----------



## wild.zinnia

Lilmattie13 said:


> Hi can someone tell me where to see the mickey mouse hat one?  I havent seen that one yet.



Yellow Gold Mickey Mouse Hat Pendant:  It's at the Pearl Factory website under Jewelry Settings


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

fakereadhed said:


> Here is DCL Minnie empty, DCL Mickey with a pearl from Epcot(the ones in the wish pearl kit are junk IMO) and a chain from http://www.silverjewelryclub.com/, and a pearl with a sterling setting and chain from Epcot...and a few stray hairs from my white cat in the background



Those Mickey/Minnie heads are the cutest things ever!  I would love to know if anyone sees them on a cruise or at WDW.  I can't believe these are not available anywhere since the pick a pearl is so popular and so many people are looking for a Disney related setting!


----------



## mom2faith

Can someone please tell me the current price to pick a pearl?

I just bought 2 Cindy Carrigages thanks to you lovely ladies!!!

Amy


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

The last I heard it was $15 but it may have gone up a little.


----------



## TracyK

mom2faith said:


> Can someone please tell me the current price to pick a pearl?
> 
> I just bought 2 Cindy Carrigages thanks to you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Amy



I believe it's $17 

Tracy


----------



## melzseb

We were there last week and it is seventeen dollars even, including tax.


----------



## dvczerfs

melzseb said:


> We were there last week and it is seventeen dollars even, including tax.


----------



## chabs

If anyone is looking for some cute pearl settings-try cathaygems.com. I bought 2 cute cat pendants and penguin pendant to take with us to Epcot for about $10 shipped.  I am hoping that the CMs in Japan will mount the pearls for us, if not, I will just ask them to drill the pearls and glue them myself.  My order came within a week and came in a cute little silky purse.


----------



## gr8nurs1271

This is cool and I bet my girls would love this!


----------



## photolover

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I found the carriage cages as well as the crown cages on ebay.  I liked the carriage ones better. I got two of them and four chains and it only cost $16 with shipping.  I can't wait to surprise my girls with these at epcot!



Do Disney store will drill a hole/glue the pearl inside the carriage cage for you or no drilling/gluing is required with the carriage cages? I just found this thread today and definitely wanted to do it in August when we'll be there. Thanks


----------



## allshookup

photolover said:


> Do Disney store will drill a hole/glue the pearl inside the carriage cage for you or no drilling/gluing is required with the carriage cages? I just found this thread today and definitely wanted to do it in August when we'll be there. Thanks



No drilling necessary. The cage has a hinge & it opens & closes. The pearl just "floats" inside.


----------



## princesssfws

After going through this whole thread I was "insprired" to buy the carriage cages on ebay today.  Hopefully this will guarantee me that we will make it to Japan to do the Pick a pearl when we're at the World in Sept.


----------



## inkkognito

This is what I am going to do with my birthday gift card in Oct.


----------



## CruznLexi

Hubby and I will go to Epcot twice during our Oct vacation. Tues oct 13th I will check the stuff out aveaand then on Wednesday night come back and get one. I have a few cagges so I am hoping it might qork too.
                                     Lexi


----------



## michaeldorn1

We just bought 6 "Cage Carriages".  When we go to the World in Dec. we will get the pearls and have the ladies in Japan put them in the cages for us as unique Christmas presents for our Mothers and Nieces.  BTW,  all you all getting the pearls...please leave some for us, too!  LOL!!


----------



## Procrastinate

I have wanted to do this for a long time, and finally did it last week at DTD.  The pick-a-pearl part is really cheap, I think $16.  However, the settings are not cheap.  The cheapest pendant setting is $40, and basically just attaches a loop for a chain to the pearl.  The next setting adds a small diamond chip for about $90.  I ended up with a large white pearl that I had set in a yellow gold setting.  The total cost with tax was $140 - $150.

Looking in the cases, it was not obvious which settings you could have pearls set in since everything in the case already had a pearl in it.  I had to ask, and the woman directed me to the small section for setting pearls.  The settings don't have any prices on them, so you have to ask.  I didn't see anything that was a cage that didn't require the pearl to be drilled, but it is possible that they had them since I had the woman only show me a few of the lowest priced settings.

It was fun, but I probably wouldn't do it again unless I found a cheaper cage setting online first.  

I just wanted to let people know not to expect any inexpensive settings at DTD so you don't get disappointed if they are more than you want to spend.


----------



## DisneyNic

Could someone tell me a little bit about the chains that are available??  Specifically at the Japan location.  Are they expensive? Do they look nice or cheap?


----------



## mom2faith

Procrastinate said:


> I have wanted to do this for a long time, and finally did it last week at DTD.  The pick-a-pearl part is really cheap, I think $16.  However, the settings are not cheap.  The cheapest pendant setting is $40, and basically just attaches a loop for a chain to the pearl.  The next setting adds a small diamond chip for about $90.  I ended up with a large white pearl that I had set in a yellow gold setting.  The total cost with tax was $140 - $150.
> 
> Looking in the cases, it was not obvious which settings you could have pearls set in since everything in the case already had a pearl in it.  I had to ask, and the woman directed me to the small section for setting pearls.  The settings don't have any prices on them, so you have to ask.  I didn't see anything that was a cage that didn't require the pearl to be drilled, but it is possible that they had them since I had the woman only show me a few of the lowest priced settings.
> 
> It was fun, but I probably wouldn't do it again unless I found a cheaper cage setting online first.
> 
> I just wanted to let people know not to expect any inexpensive settings at DTD so you don't get disappointed if they are more than you want to spend.



This is exactly why I did not do it last year - and I really wanted too, but OUCH!!  Those settings were expensive. 

But, DD and I will do it this year now - as I said I bought 2 Cindy Carriages and 2 chains off of Ebay.  It will be an awesome Mother/Daughter treat!!

I think we will wait and do it in Japan as the Hoopla and fanfare will be a hoot for DD.

Thanks for the info on the current prices to Pick the Pearl. 

Amy


----------



## TVEPFOX

We've done the pearls the last two years at WDW. Japan is much cheaper than the kiosk in DD!!! I've seen settings in Japan for $19.


----------



## mskayjay

My pieces were no where near the price quoted by a previous poster and they are stunning!  You can go back a few pages and look at them by searching my name.  In fact I was stopped several times on my recent vacation by folks asking who had made them for me, especially the one with two different colored pearls.  I believe my total cost for both settings and chains was around $130 and since both were settings for doubles, they were a bit higher.  I personally don't think that is a lot for such a lovely piece but I may be biased.


----------



## Procrastinate

Apparently DTD was not the place to do this.  Oh well, I am still happy with my $140 pendant.  I wanted to do it in the Japan pavilion, but ran out of time so didn't even get to look there.  Everything at DTD was 14K white or yellow gold, no chains.  I didn't ask if they sold them separately since I have plenty of chains.


----------



## L2DAVI

DTD does sell chains, in yellow gold.  I did the pick a pearl in the first week of July.  We received a large gold pearl. (3rd rarest to find) We picked out a heart shaped cage pendent and a gold chain, all yellow gold.  It was/is beautiful.  We gave it to my sister for her b-day.


----------



## Procrastinate

I checked the pearl factory website and the lowest priced settings that they had available at DTD the day I was there are the gold lava flow pendant at $40, gold drop pendant with diamond at $90, and gold wire shell pendant at $119.  The online prices are the same as DTD.  There are a lot more on the website than what they had at DTD, so I don't know if they were sold out or they don't carry them.  I don't know how many they had above the $119 pendant.  After viewing everything online, I am still happiest with the one I got.  Unfortunately, I am not seeing the pictures on everyone else's posts.  I sure wish I could!


----------



## MinnieNurse

L2DAVI said:


> DTD does sell chains, in yellow gold.  I did the pick a pearl in the first week of July.  We received a large gold pearl. (3rd rarest to find) We picked out a heart shaped cage pendent and a gold chain, all yellow gold.  It was/is beautiful.  We gave it to my sister for her b-day.



That sounds nice.  Do you mind sharing an approximate cost for the whole thing?


----------



## Mommy2SabrinaJeremy

Does anyone have a photo of one of the Cinderella Carriage Cage pendants to share?  It seems like these are really hard to find these days so I want to be sure it is worth the search.  Thanks.


----------



## mom2faith

See if this link works for you:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Mommy2SabrinaJeremy

mom2faith said:


> See if this link works for you:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported



Thank you so much!  That is totally different (and cuter) than the other ones I had found.


----------



## pixleyyy

mom2faith said:


> See if this link works for you:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&salenotsupported



I saw those on ebay but was wondering about how big of a pearl it would fit.  The listing only mentions "oval shaped" pearls, while the ones at WDW are round pearls.  I just want to make sure that if I buy them for DD and I that our pearls will actually fit in them!


----------



## HLAuburn

I think DD would love to do this when we go.   

Really stupid question...but are the oysters alive when they pry them open?    Eating them is OK, but I kinda feel bad sending someone to his/her shucking demise!  It's sort of like picking a lobster from the tank at Red Lobster - can't do it!


----------



## mom2faith

Mommy2SabrinaJeremy said:


> Thank you so much!  That is totally different (and cuter) than the other ones I had found.



I thought they were pretty awesome!!  They are what changes my mind about doing it at all!!



pixleyyy said:


> I saw those on ebay but was wondering about how big of a pearl it would fit.  The listing only mentions "oval shaped" pearls, while the ones at WDW are round pearls.  I just want to make sure that if I buy them for DD and I that our pearls will actually fit in them!



When I get them I will post info about them.  I have a friend who works in a Jewellery store so maybe she could help figure out what would fit. 

I will keep you posted!!


----------



## mom2faith

Here is the same seller with an active link - there are "more than 10 available".

http://cgi.ebay.ca/18K-WGP-PEARL-CA...ash=item3ca4564c25&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

**Please note I can not attest to the integrity of this seller I have not received my items yet**

Also, I realize they say oval - but I figure for $3, I can give it a try - LOL!!!  It ust mught be worth it


----------



## Mahorn

I plan on doing this when I go in 2 weeks. i did some searching and did find a mickey type cage i think it comes with 10 pieces wholesale.

Here's the link

http://www.cnwpearl.com/wish-pearl-...ges)-in-mickey-mouse-design/product_info.html

Might be worth looking into


----------



## thesaurinis

I leave in just under 2 months and can't wait to do this. We where in Disney 2 yrs ago and saw a stand/kiosk at the Kingdom over between Splash mountain and The tree house but it was crowded so I didn't do it and then forgot. 

Then when in vegas last August we saw this going on too but it was to dang hot to stand out in 110 degrees for about 30 min. still waiting your turn. Now it will mean more in Disney.


----------



## L2DAVI

MinnieNurse said:


> That sounds nice.  Do you mind sharing an approximate cost for the whole thing?



Our total cost for picking the pearl, the heart cage and the long chain (I think it was a 22" - 24" chain - for a Pooh sized girl) came to $188.00.  They are yellow gold and just a FYI the gold chain is warrantied for life.  If it breaks bring it back and they will fix it.  The lady who helped us was named Jen, and she was great.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Just got my Cinderella carriage pendants today from ebay and I LOVE THEM!!  My DD loved it too.  I got matching ones for the two of us.  We can't wait to do the pick-a-pearl now!


----------



## mom2faith

Mahorn said:


> I plan on doing this when I go in 2 weeks. i did some searching and did find a mickey type cage i think it comes with 10 pieces wholesale.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.cnwpearl.com/wish-pearl-...ges)-in-mickey-mouse-design/product_info.html
> 
> Might be worth looking into



COOL!!!  If ia hate the carriages (which I am sure I won't) now I have a back up!!

This is so awesome!!  I am so glad I am going to get to do this on this trip!!  (I was a little disappointed last time, but now I am glad I waited).


----------



## dato63

pixleyyy said:


> I saw those on ebay but was wondering about how big of a pearl it would fit.  The listing only mentions "oval shaped" pearls, while the ones at WDW are round pearls.  I just want to make sure that if I buy them for DD and I that our pearls will actually fit in them!



I bought them last year, from the exact seller.   My DDs did 4 pearls between them - 3 pearls were 7mm and one was 7.5 mm.   We didn't even try to put the 7.5 mm pearl in the cage, as they are small (the coaches).  With the 7 mm pearls, it was a tight fit.   However, the way the cage is done the pearls can get in there.   The cage may not close all the way - but you really can't tell.  And as the chain goes through where the cage opens, you don't lose the pearl.

I hope that makes sense.

I know I posted pics last year of what ours looked like - but here it is again.  The pink pearl on the tie tac was the largest of the 4.  But I don't think you can tell that the coaches are not closed all the way.


----------



## mom2faith

dato63 said:


> I bought them last year, from the exact seller.   My DDs did 4 pearls between them - 3 pearls were 7mm and one was 7.5 mm.   We didn't even try to put the 7.5 mm pearl in the cage, as they are small (the coaches).  With the 7 mm pearls, it was a tight fit.   However, the way the cage is done the pearls can get in there.   The cage may not close all the way - but you really can't tell.  And as the chain goes through where the cage opens, you don't lose the pearl.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I know I posted pics last year of what ours looked like - but here it is again.  The pink pearl on the tie tac was the largest of the 4.  But I don't think you can tell that the coaches are not closed all the way.



Thanks for the photo again 

The first time you posted it I could not figure out why you would put a pearl on Nail Clippers - man am I having a "dumb" day!!!

(Can't believe I just admitted that - hope the Tag Fairy does not come on this thread - LOL!!)


----------



## 2littleprincesses

dato63 said:


> I bought them last year, from the exact seller.   My DDs did 4 pearls between them - 3 pearls were 7mm and one was 7.5 mm.   We didn't even try to put the 7.5 mm pearl in the cage, as they are small (the coaches).  With the 7 mm pearls, it was a tight fit.   However, the way the cage is done the pearls can get in there.   The cage may not close all the way - but you really can't tell.  And as the chain goes through where the cage opens, you don't lose the pearl.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I know I posted pics last year of what ours looked like - but here it is again.  The pink pearl on the tie tac was the largest of the 4.  But I don't think you can tell that the coaches are not closed all the way.



These are great!  Where did you get the chains and are they silver or gold?  Thanks


----------



## dato63

mom2faith said:


> Thanks for the photo again
> 
> The first time you posted it I could not figure out why you would put a pearl on Nail Clippers - man am I having a "dumb" day!!!
> 
> (Can't believe I just admitted that - hope the Tag Fairy does not come on this thread - LOL!!)



That is hilarious!   I am sitting at work goofing off - just laughed loud.  I never thought about it looking like nail clippers.  LOL.

My DD wanted to make something for grandpa.  And that tie tac was $60 all by itself.    That made up 1/2 our Pick a Pearl bill, just for that setting.


----------



## dato63

2littleprincesses said:


> These are great!  Where did you get the chains and are they silver or gold?  Thanks



The chains came with the coaches - from ebay.


----------



## Sandy321

I was at JC Penny's last week, and they have some silver necklaces that are guaranteed not to tarnish -for 50% off etc - really great prices - (around $25 I believe - I went to jcp.com and couldnt find them!)

Thanks for posting the links and pictures!!  $12 for 10 Mickey cages?!!


----------



## Bella Rose

While I was still a lurker a few months ago, I read this thread and bought 2 carriages and I love them.   Does anyone else have pictures to share of the pearls they got at Disney?


----------



## mattkrass

Ok I need some help here guys!

I'm going to the World with my lovely girlfriend next month, and I think she would like this a lot, and while I'd drop $1000 on her in a heartbeat, I don't actually have that much money  and I don't want to crush her by running out of money on scene, so I need some pricing help. 

- Is it still $15 to pick a pearl?
- She prefers silver to gold, everything I buy her is silver for that reason, how much are we talking about for rings or necklaces? A range of prices is plenty helpful
- Are there other prices I'm not considering?
- Are these durable for the cost? She's.... well she's about as ungraceful as she is beautiful 
- Is the environment for this kind of corny and romantic at all? She loves that

I'm an engineer, I'm trying very hard to be good at understanding women... social interaction... sunlight  So far I seem to do pretty good

Thanks!


----------



## brenda1966

Well Matt, if you want to surprise her but  not have an embarassing moment where she picks out an expensive setting, how about buying some kind of cage necklace prior to going.  You can present it to her and tell her what it's for!

I'm reading that the pearls are $17.


----------



## brenda1966

So, I'm kicking myself for coming into this thread because now I want one!  I want that mickey cage cruise necklace.  I'm waiting for a report on whether they still carry them and what the price is!

Secondly, if I buy the carriage cage off ebay, the goal would be to pick a small pearl.  Does that mean you avoid the smallest, ugliest shells?  Is there any strategy for picking twins?  Small twins would be good.

And what is meant by "get there early".  does that mean we  need to head back there at 11am?  Or if we got back there at 1pm, would it be a mad house already?


----------



## mattkrass

brenda1966 said:


> Well Matt, if you want to surprise her but  not have an embarassing moment where she picks out an expensive setting, how about buying some kind of cage necklace prior to going.  You can present it to her and tell her what it's for!
> 
> I'm reading that the pearls are $17.



Well that's not a concern, as long as there are a few well priced options, she won't pick an expensive setting, she yells at me as it is for spending money on her  I'd have to try to convince her to spend a lot of money. As long as there are nice looking, decent priced options I'm all set, which is why I wanted the price range  

Thanks for your input though, I will look in to that, I'm just not good at picking these kinds of things, thats why I liked the idea of treating her to something as a surprise, let her pick it all. You wouldn't believe the months it took me to find the necklace she is wearing now, because I couldn't tell the difference between them all!


----------



## pixleyyy

I'm wondering if there is a strategy for picking small ones.  I really love the carriages but would hate it if we got pearls too big to use in them.


----------



## mattkrass

Real quick extra question, I didn't get a chance to read this whole thread, and I'm a bit naive here, but is this a chance to get a Pearl or is it guaranteed? She'd be a little less than happy with the surprise if she got nothing


----------



## ZeroToHero

mattkrass said:


> Well that's not a concern, as long as there are a few well priced options, she won't pick an expensive setting, she yells at me as it is for spending money on her  I'd have to try to convince her to spend a lot of money. As long as there are nice looking, decent priced options I'm all set, which is why I wanted the price range
> 
> Thanks for your input though, I will look in to that, I'm just not good at picking these kinds of things, thats why I liked the idea of treating her to something as a surprise, let her pick it all. You wouldn't believe the months it took me to find the necklace she is wearing now, because I couldn't tell the difference between them all!



I would check the Japan one then, and not DTD. Japan has a cheaper selection by far, and personally, I think it's much more cheesy and romantic there. They make a big deal about it. You get the voucher at any cash register in the Japan shopping center, and then go over. If you sneakily get it, you can walk by the booth, watch for a bit, and then present it to her? 



brenda1966 said:


> So, I'm kicking myself for coming into this thread because now I want one!  I want that mickey cage cruise necklace.  I'm waiting for a report on whether they still carry them and what the price is!
> 
> Secondly, if I buy the carriage cage off ebay, the goal would be to pick a small pearl.  Does that mean you avoid the smallest, ugliest shells?  Is there any strategy for picking twins?  Small twins would be good.
> 
> And what is meant by "get there early".  does that mean we  need to head back there at 11am?  Or if we got back there at 1pm, would it be a mad house already?





pixleyyy said:


> I'm wondering if there is a strategy for picking small ones.  I really love the carriages but would hate it if we got pearls too big to use in them.



To both of you - you can exchange pearls, they keep a bunch in the back of the booth. I'm sure if you got ones that were too big, they'd let you trade down.



mattkrass said:


> Real quick extra question, I didn't get a chance to read this whole thread, and I'm a bit naive here, but is this a chance to get a Pearl or is it guaranteed? She'd be a little less than happy with the surprise if she got nothing



It is guaranteed. All the oysters are seeded so that the pearl will form, and then they are x-rayed (I think?) to make sure there's one in there. It's not like the geodes that you can get that "might" have a crystal growth inside.


----------



## TinkerCarol

Does anyone have the link to the Cindy Coach floating pearl settings.  My 5 in 2 weeks granddaughter and I both did pick a pearl at Japan and she got the most beautiful pink pearl  (8mm)  I bought it for her and have it at my house.  I want to put it in a setting for her July 17th birthday for her.  Will the 8mm fit in the cindy cage and I deperately need the link.  Thanks


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TinkerCarol said:


> Does anyone have the link to the Cindy Coach floating pearl settings.  My 5 in 2 weeks granddaughter and I both did pick a pearl at Japan and she got the most beautiful pink pearl  (8mm)  I bought it for her and have it at my house.  I want to put it in a setting for her July 17th birthday for her.  Will the 8mm fit in the cindy cage and I deperately need the link.  Thanks



Are you talking about the cage one?  I just bought 2 from a store on ebay http://stores.shop.ebay.com/CjS-Jewelry-Design__W0QQ_armrsZ1 but he doesn't show that he has any more available at the moment.  Maybe you could send him an email & see when he expects more in?  

The pink pearl must be gorgeous!!!


----------



## pixleyyy

Here's a link to the ebay relisting of that item:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390076300392


----------



## 2littleprincesses

dato63 said:


> I bought them last year, from the exact seller.   My DDs did 4 pearls between them - 3 pearls were 7mm and one was 7.5 mm.   We didn't even try to put the 7.5 mm pearl in the cage, as they are small (the coaches).  With the 7 mm pearls, it was a tight fit.   However, the way the cage is done the pearls can get in there.   The cage may not close all the way - but you really can't tell.  And as the chain goes through where the cage opens, you don't lose the pearl.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I know I posted pics last year of what ours looked like - but here it is again.  The pink pearl on the tie tac was the largest of the 4.  But I don't think you can tell that the coaches are not closed all the way.




Did you get the dolphin cage from there as well?  My dd likes that one and I am not seeing it on the ebay store from that seller.  Thanks.


----------



## Stefy

I live in the UK and am hoping to visit the World next year and would love one of the Cinderella cages.  Could I order from eBay and get it sent to the resort I am staying at in time for when I go do you think?


----------



## dato63

2littleprincesses said:


> Did you get the dolphin cage from there as well?  My dd likes that one and I am not seeing it on the ebay store from that seller.  Thanks.



I got the dolphin one off ebay also - just from a different seller.   I bought it a year ago - so sadly am not sure the exact seller I got it from.   I did a search on ebay and found this one - it looks like the exact same one I bought, I don't know if it is the same seller though.   

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolphin-Pearl-C...0?hash=item4ce7b9a2a1&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Procrastinate

Matt, here is some advice which others may disagree with.  If you are serious about this girl, go with an inexpensive 14K setting.  You should be able to get one in Disney in the $100 - $150 range.  It will last far longer than an inexpensive vermeil or gold plated setting.


----------



## mattkrass

Procrastinate said:


> Matt, here is some advice which others may disagree with.  If you are serious about this girl, go with an inexpensive 14K setting.  You should be able to get one in Disney in the $100 - $150 range.  It will last far longer than an inexpensive vermeil or gold plated setting.



I'm very serious about her  But if I did that she'd make me eat the Oyster 

I was very fortunate to fall in love  with a girl who pays more attention to my bottom line than I do, and she will not be pleased if I spend much on her, she likes lower cost things, but if I can talk her in to it, and the numbers look ok, maybe we'll go with that... I might have to promise to let her buy me a gift in return. (Our friends are astounded at us, we argue over who gets to spend how much on each other, it's very amusing I'm told! I'm also told it's a problem a lot of guys want to have... )


----------



## Procrastinate

Matt, I understand.  I wanted to do the pick-a-pearl on my honeymoon over 20 years ago, but balked at the price of the settings.  I finally did it a couple of weeks ago now that $150 doesn't seem like that big of a deal.  I spent more than that for us to get into the parks for one day or to eat one character meal.  I view the necklace as something I can pass down to my daughter, if she ever gets out of her current stage where her only jewelry is protruding from her lips, nose, and eyebrows.

If you want something inexpensive, I would go with one of the cage settings others have suggested rather than having it drilled and set.  That way, she can always remove the pearl and have it set in something more permanent in the future if you want.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Could I be a pest and see a picture of someone with the carriage necklace on? Just curious as to size and what it looks like on.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## L2DAVI

Matt, 
    I just bought my sister a heart shaped cage, and a 22" - 24" necklace, plus the cost of the pearl it came to $188.00.  I think that if you are serious about her $188.00 isn't to much.  She may be a little upset about the price but coming from very much like this girl, I would love the gift.  I'm not one to spend a lot of money either.  But like I said, the heart cage is beautiful.  If you do this while she is back at the room or if you sneak away for a while you can do this and surprise her, you can claim you can't return it then she has to accept it no matter what.  Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I think it would mean more for her to pick out her own setting. Tell her that she can pick out whatever she wants, and money isn't an object (if that's true - or give her a limit of ___ dollars). You can always just get a setting there and add a chain later too. You can get inexpensive chains at craft stores, jewelry stores, etc. And she might want earrings or a ring or ____. Who knows. Easier to have her pick put something she'll love.


----------



## mattkrass

ZeroToHero said:


> I think it would mean more for her to pick out her own setting. Tell her that she can pick out whatever she wants, and money isn't an object (if that's true - or give her a limit of ___ dollars). You can always just get a setting there and add a chain later too. You can get inexpensive chains at craft stores, jewelry stores, etc. And she might want earrings or a ring or ____. Who knows. Easier to have her pick put something she'll love.



That's what I plan on doing, since I'm very bad at making these selections  I do want to be prepared, which is why I want the list of potential prices, I know she won't pick the most expensive ones, but if the cheapest ones are $400 it doesn't matter, KWIM?


----------



## ZeroToHero

mattkrass said:


> That's what I plan on doing, since I'm very bad at making these selections  I do want to be prepared, which is why I want the list of potential prices, I know she won't pick the most expensive ones, but if the cheapest ones are $400 it doesn't matter, KWIM?



I know when I got one in Japan (which was supposed to be for me, but then I gave it to my mom when I thought my boyfriend got me a pearl... but was wrong.. so I lost out... ), I got it drilled into a heart pendant that I love, and that was only 8$. It was back in 2007 though, so the price might have gone up a bit. But you can do really cheap or really expensive, it's up to you.


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I'm so excited.  I just ordered 3 of the Cinderella's carriages for the girls.  They each are doing one.  I will post pics but it will be awhile since we wont be there till Nov-Dec.


----------



## HLAuburn

So does no one know if they oysters are alive when you open them?    Or it is just that no one wants to think about it!?  

I'm just curious...


----------



## connie1042

I have just spent 1 hour looking for the carriage cages on e-bay. Can someone please  PM me with a link. Thanks.


----------



## pixleyyy

connie1042 said:


> I have just spent 1 hour looking for the carriage cages on e-bay. Can someone please  PM me with a link. Thanks.



Looks like the seller is sold out right now.  Use some of the previously posted links and watch that seller.  Good luck!


----------



## jac199

LOL!  That seller must be wondering why there's a run on carriage cages right now. 	  I wonder if he/she knows about DIS? 

-Janine

I was watching the previous listing and eBay sent me an email the next day telling me they were relisted.  If you watch the item or even the seller you should be notified when new carriages go up.  I know a lot of people have their hearts set on getting them before their trip so I hope more are listed soon.


----------



## jamieguffey

What would be really cool is if someone with a lot of time on their hands would go through and consolidate all the links to important locations and posts for us late arrivers.  65 Pages is daunting!


----------



## dato63

2littleprincesses said:


> Could I be a pest and see a picture of someone with the carriage necklace on? Just curious as to size and what it looks like on.  Thanks so much!!!



I have one of my DDs modeling their necklaces after they made them.  But they aren't close ups though - so not sure if they'll help.  I wish my DH had zoomed a tad closer.  Anyhow, you can get an idea of how big they are on a child.  They were 4 when this was taken, and they are wearing the carriage necklaces.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

dato63 said:


> I have one of my DDs modeling their necklaces after they made them.  But they aren't close ups though - so not sure if they'll help.  I wish my DH had zoomed a tad closer.  Anyhow, you can get an idea of how big they are on a child.  They were 4 when this was taken, and they are wearing the carriage necklaces.



Thanks for the pic!!!!  Did you do 16 or 18 inch chaines?   Your girls are so cute!  Love those Tink dresses--did you make them?  
Thanks again


----------



## dato63

2littleprincesses said:


> Thanks for the pic!!!!  Did you do 16 or 18 inch chaines?   Your girls are so cute!  Love those Tink dresses--did you make them?
> Thanks again



I honestly do not know how long the chains are, they came with the coaches from ebay.

And I bought the dresses of ebay too.   I can't sew.   The woman who made them did other dresses for our trip too - and they came out wonderful.  The girls got a lot of compliments on them while we were there.   Lady Tremaine herself tried to buy their dresses. LOL


----------



## Sandy321

mattkrass said:


> Real quick extra question, I didn't get a chance to read this whole thread, and I'm a bit naive here, but is this a chance to get a Pearl or is it guaranteed? She'd be a little less than happy with the surprise if she got nothing



yes they do gaurante you get a pearl!! 



mattkrass said:


> I'm very serious about her  But if I did that she'd make me eat the Oyster
> 
> I was very fortunate to fall in love  with a girl who pays more attention to my bottom line than I do, and she will not be pleased if I spend much on her, she likes lower cost things, but if I can talk her in to it, and the numbers look ok, maybe we'll go with that... I might have to promise to let her buy me a gift in return. (Our friends are astounded at us, we argue over who gets to spend how much on each other, it's very amusing I'm told! I'm also told it's a problem a lot of guys want to have... )



Matt - there are sterling silver (ie inexpensive) settings - under $50 - I got a pretty heart shaped one - not sure how much - but I brought my own silver neck chain - so that's my suggestion - bring a chain, and just buy a pendant with the pearl!!

and google is your friend!!  You can google WISH pearls, wish pearl cages etc - I'm amazed at how cheap a lot of those cinderella cages are!!
http://www.hydiapearl.com/sterling-silver-wish-pearl-pendantscages-wholesale-p-3715.html

this one has sterling silver - the dolphins, etc, it also has a list of size of pearls that will fit - and look at the price!! $2? am I missing something?


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Sandy321 said:


> yes they do gaurante you get a pearl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Matt - there are sterling silver (ie inexpensive) settings - under $50 - I got a pretty heart shaped one - not sure how much - but I brought my own silver neck chain - so that's my suggestion - bring a chain, and just buy a pendant with the pearl!!
> 
> and google is your friend!!  You can google WISH pearls, wish pearl cages etc - I'm amazed at how cheap a lot of those cinderella cages are!!
> http://www.hydiapearl.com/sterling-silver-wish-pearl-pendantscages-wholesale-p-3715.html
> 
> this one has sterling silver - the dolphins, etc, it also has a list of size of pearls that will fit - and look at the price!! $2? am I missing something?



If you read the description, you have to buy a minimum of 20 to get this deal.


----------



## luvthemouse71

HLAuburn said:


> So does no one know if they oysters are alive when you open them?    Or it is just that no one wants to think about it!?
> 
> I'm just curious...


I've thought about it...just don't care if they're alive or not. It's an oyster for pete's sake..trust me, if I could get away with popping that baby on a Ritz cracker with a little hot sauce after the pearl is out, I would.


----------



## Echo queen

luvthemouse71 said:


> I've thought about it...just don't care if they're alive or not. It's an oyster for pete's sake..trust me, if I could get away with popping that baby on a Ritz cracker with a little hot sauce after the pearl is out, I would.


----------



## Diane424

We just returned from Disney World and picked a pearl in both Japan and the Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney.  I found that the pearls at the Pearl Factory had more luster and the presentation between the buyer and the sales people (Laura and Pam) was more personal and fun!  In fact, we went back and picked two more pearls from Downtown Disney because of the quality and service!


----------



## disney777

This site has the coach cages for cheap, but you have to buy 50 of them @ 90 cents each.  If you sell on eBay, I would buy 50, keep some and sell the rest.

http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wish-pearl-pendants-cages-wholesale-p-14044.html


----------



## Xalis

disney777 said:


> This site has the coach cages for cheap, but you have to buy 50 of them @ 90 cents each.  If you sell on eBay, I would buy 50, keep some and sell the rest.
> 
> http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wish-pearl-pendants-cages-wholesale-p-14044.html




Do you have any experience with this merchant? Are they trustworthy?

I found another website www.cnepearls.com; they both have the exact same layout & design & I don't know, but they both look questionable to me.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Xalis said:


> Do you have any experience with this merchant? Are they trustworthy?
> 
> I found another website www.cnepearls.com; they both have the exact same layout & design & I don't know, but they both look questionable to me.



What, you mean like the fact that they didn't spell Jewelry correctly?


----------



## Xalis

ZeroToHero said:


> What, you mean like the fact that they didn't spell Jewelry correctly?


OMG! I didn't even notice that!  Yeah, I'm gonna avoid them. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## michaeldorn1

luvthemouse71 said:


> I've thought about it...just don't care if they're alive or not. It's an oyster for pete's sake..trust me, if I could get away with popping that baby on a Ritz cracker with a little hot sauce after the pearl is out, I would.




You and me both!!!     
Oh, and don't forget the horseradish!!!  ;-0


----------



## luvthemouse71

michaeldorn1 said:


> You and me both!!!
> Oh, and don't forget the horseradish!!!  ;-0


Yumm!! Horseradish....


----------



## disney777

Xalis said:


> Do you have any experience with this merchant? Are they trustworthy?
> 
> I found another website www.cnepearls.com; they both have the exact same layout & design & I don't know, but they both look questionable to me.



No, haven't ordered from them yet.  But I have ordered from similar merchants (Asian Merchants) in the past and have had no problem. They often misspell some of the words.  It's cheap enough that I would take the risk if I could figure out what to do with that many pieces.  Maybe it would be fun to give away some to unsuspecting people at the pick a pearl place. Sprinkle a little pixie dust.


----------



## Xalis

disney777 said:


> No, haven't ordered from them yet.  But I have ordered from similar merchants (Asian Merchants) in the past and have had no problem. They often misspell some of the words.  It's cheap enough that I would take the risk if I could figure out what to do with that many pieces.  Maybe it would be fun to give away some to unsuspecting people at the pick a pearl place. Sprinkle a little pixie dust.




Hmm... Well if you do order from them could you let me know how it goes? If you or someone else has a good experience then I'll probably place an order. They have a lot of neat stuff at some awesome prices; & it would be great for souvenirs & Christmas gifts.


----------



## prince.john

I got one of the the carriage pearl cages from ebay user "kzgc08" at the beginning of June. The price was $3.50. I added the 16" chain for additional $1.50. Both were the white gold plated. Had very good experience with that user. They had over 2,000 feed backs and a 99.9% positive rate.

A little bit more than the 90 cent offer mentioned earlier, but even with shipping, the whole deal was just about 6 or 7 bucks. 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/CjS-Jew...514QQ_sidZ25948845QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## neatokimmo

I have a dumb question that has probably been answered already (I've been trying to keep up!).

Are the pearls fresh or salt water? For $17, I'd do the saltwater one, but maybe not for fresh. I bought 30+freshwater strands in China for just $3 for every 16 inches, I don't know if cheapo-kim can pay $17 for something I've already paid pennies for.


----------



## mom2faith

disney777 said:


> No, haven't ordered from them yet.  But I have ordered from similar merchants (Asian Merchants) in the past and have had no problem. They often misspell some of the words.  It's cheap enough that I would take the risk if I could figure out what to do with that many pieces.  Maybe it would be fun to give away some to unsuspecting people at the pick a pearl place. Sprinkle a little pixie dust.



I have to second that about Asian stores.  I have had excellent luck with Deal Extreme and Arts Cow.  Also Oriental Trading company gets a lot of stuff sent from China.  

I found that the price is low enough that you can afford to take that first chance - when it works ou, you spend a little more the next time, KWIM?

Spelling is odd and shipping is so low you fear it is a scam, but honestly, I have had tremendous luck!!!

Oh - and  to you for spreading some Disney Magic!!!

Amy


----------



## SereneOne

I am planning on doing this with my little princess this December.

Thanks to those of you that shared pics and advice.


----------



## neatokimmo

We needed 5 carriages and 2 sterling ones so I went ahead and ordered them from China. It was over $100 but I plan to sell the extras on Ebay.

Has anyone put a round pearl in the carriage? It advertised that it holds an oval pearl. For my 2 year old, I might bring an oval one from home, it can be her practice pearl 

I can't wait to pick a pearl, I so hope I get a black one!


----------



## Disney-Kim

I ordered the carriages day before yesterday from Ebay...that site I found here got them in stock. 

so they only hold oval pearls?? 

I got 2 black pearls when I did pick a pearl at Hilo Hatties in Maui a few years ago. really pretty !


----------



## Disney-Kim

I am so bummed...I just realized the carriage cages I just ordered are for oval pearls...oh well

maybe the 2 black pearls I have will fit...they are small. 

ok...what should I get for round pearls??


----------



## allshookup

There have been posts here that as long as the round pearl is small, it should fit the carriage cage no problem. A PP also stated that if your pearl is too large, they will exchange it for you.


----------



## pixleyyy

I tried the carriages with a 7.2mm round pearl that I had sitting around and it fit very well with room to spare.  It's said that these will fit up to an 8.0mm round pearl.  So no worries, your carriages will work!


----------



## Pirate Me

Where are the carriage cages sold and do they tarnish?


----------



## Tink rules

ebay... 

search pearl carriage cage


----------



## Tatalee

I am so excited about this! I had no idea that it even existed (saw nothing about it on the sites I'd been looking at...or might've missed it) so thank you all! 

Is the location for the Pick a Pearl in DTD still the same as it has been reported from other years? Since that seems to be variety of settings. And I believe it has been asked before in this thread - but I can't seem to find the answer, so I apologize for asking it again. Are you able to pick the pearl itself in Epcot, and then bring it to DTD for a setting?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I'm loving the carriage setting, and I'll definately be buying one before our next trip. I asked my mom to let me pick a pearl and setting instead of getting a class ring. I'm so excited, they're beautiful! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## luvmyfam444

subscribing


----------



## neatokimmo

A lot of Ebay listings say it holds an oval. I guess I'll know in a couple of weeks 




Disney-Kim said:


> I ordered the carriages day before yesterday from Ebay...that site I found here got them in stock.
> 
> so they only hold oval pearls??
> 
> I got 2 black pearls when I did pick a pearl at Hilo Hatties in Maui a few years ago. really pretty !


----------



## mommy2emily

Just received mine from ebay yesterday and they are absolutely adorable I can't wait to have the girls pick their pearls in Disney in 2 weeks, thank sfor the tip!


----------



## allshookup

Pirate Me said:


> Where are the carriage cages sold and do they tarnish?



I don't know, but I heard if you put clear nail polish on them it keeps them from tarnishing so that's what I did. Didn't seem to hurt so maybe it will help? I also bought a real white gold chain to go with the carriage because the one it came with was too short & I was afraid that definitely would tarnish, especially wearing all day around my neck in Florida. Also I will be doing the pick a pearl next week, so I'll let ya'll know how it fit in the carriage cage.


----------



## luvmyfam444

YAY ordered my carriages today!


----------



## Disney-Kim

pixleyyy said:


> I tried the carriages with a 7.2mm round pearl that I had sitting around and it fit very well with room to spare.  It's said that these will fit up to an 8.0mm round pearl.  So no worries, your carriages will work!



thanks...I tried my Maui pearls tonight and they fit fine.  I am excited to pick a pearl at WDW now...I bought 2 sets and am doing it with my Sister.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just sent the seller of the carriages a message to see if he will ship to the UK. I really want to do pick a pearl this year and love the carriages. I want two, one for me and one for a friend.

Corinna


----------



## luvmyfam444

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just sent the seller of the carriages a message to see if he will ship to the UK. I really want to do pick a pearl this year and love the carriages. I want two, one for me and one for a friend.
> 
> Corinna



If the seller doesn't ship to the UK you could ship it to your resort & have it there waiting for you


----------



## Lilmattie13

That is why I love this site.  Fellow dissers come up with the best ideas.  You can feel the disney love


----------



## Pirate Me

I would love to get twin pearls in an oyster to set as earrings, but the odds on that seem high. Has anyone here ever gotten them?


----------



## Disuser

Pirate Me said:


> I would love to get twin pearls in an oyster to set as earrings, but the odds on that seem high. Has anyone here ever gotten them?



We bought pearls for our Daughter In Law and two Grand Daughters in June at Japan in Epcot.  I repeated what I had read on the Disboards.  Choose the hairest, ugliest oyster in the tank. They all did.  1 was 7.5 mm, one was 8mm, one was doubles (twins) 6.5 mm each.  Beautiful pearls.  They set them in necklaces and all loved them. One of the girls said she was going to keep hers forever.  It touched my heart. I consider the pearls the best thing we bought our entire trip.


----------



## mom2faith

Got my carriages today!!  LOVE THEM!!!

The EBay seller was amazing!! I tried to order matching chains and misread the description.  I accidentally ordered Gold chains for my White Gold Carriage Cages, she was going to do an exchange for me at no charge.  For $1.50 per chain, I said no that is OK.  I just bought the right ones and will keep the others  - you never know when a chain will come in handy .

Anyhoo, I highy recommend this seller!!  2 weeks shipping to Canada, great customer service and I love the carriages!!

Here is her store link: http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/CjS-Jewelry-Design__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Amy


----------



## disney777

disney777 said:


> This site has the coach cages for cheap, but you have to buy 50 of them @ 90 cents each.  If you sell on eBay, I would buy 50, keep some and sell the rest.
> 
> http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wish-pearl-pendants-cages-wholesale-p-14044.html



I bit the bullet and ordered from here.  Will let you know what I think when I get them.  Even though the site says min qty of 50, I tried a lower amt and it was processed with no problem.  I ordered 10 of the carriages, and some other designs.  

I ordered on Sunday, it was shipped out on Monday. They gave me a UPS tracking number.  It arrived in Alaska this afternoon.  I guess I should be getting it in a couple of days.


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

I bought the carriages (6 of them!). They are ABSOLUTELY adorable and insanely affordable.


----------



## neatokimmo

I am using one of the carriages for a 2.5 year old. This will be her second necklace, the first one she pulled on and stretched out the wire under the pearls.

Any suggestions on how to string hers? Would a cord be weird?


----------



## crazyblonde

Tatalee said:


> I am so excited about this! I had no idea that it even existed (saw nothing about it on the sites I'd been looking at...or might've missed it) so thank you all!
> 
> Is the location for the Pick a Pearl in DTD still the same as it has been reported from other years? Since that seems to be variety of settings. And I believe it has been asked before in this thread - but I can't seem to find the answer, so I apologize for asking it again. Are you able to pick the pearl itself in Epcot, and then bring it to DTD for a setting?


You can go to Downtown Disney for the pendant setting, they have beautiful hawaiian settings in 14K white or yellow gold starting @ 29.99 and they give a lifetime warranty on all their jewelry.


----------



## crazyblonde

crazyblonde said:


> You can go to Downtown Disney for the pendant setting, they have beautiful hawaiian settings in 14K white or yellow gold starting @ 29.99 and they give a lifetime warranty on all their jewelry.


Yes!


----------



## disney777

Got my cages today.  (Ordered them Sunday night,they shipped from China, received them Wednesday.)

They are really nice looking.  I have to go find loose pearls that I got in the past and try them out. They are gold plated, so not sure how long they will last. I do need to find a good source for silver necklaces now.  I could have gotten a chain for 50 cents each, but I didn't want a GP necklace.

Most of the items were 90 cents, I got a couple that were $2.80.  Shipping was about $17 from China to California.  I got 20 cages for $38. They updated me at every stage of the order/shipping process, so I can say that I was very happy with this company.  I paid with Paypal.


----------



## crazyblonde

landryfam said:


> I am thinking of bringing my own setting for when I pick my pearl.  Will they use my setting (I didn't know if you must purchase one from them for it to be set).
> 
> I have been looking at settings.  How exactly do they do the setting? Is it glued, do they drill, etc.


When a pearl is properly mounted it must be drilled and sits on the post. You can take it to Downtown Disney and pick a pearl to go on it but it must have 1 post in the middle of the setting! Hope this helps you!


----------



## crazyblonde

Diane424 said:


> We just returned from Disney World and picked a pearl in both Japan and the Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney.  I found that the pearls at the Pearl Factory had more luster and the presentation between the buyer and the sales people (Laura and Pam) was more personal and fun!  In fact, we went back and picked two more pearls from Downtown Disney because of the quality and service!


Thanks Diane I absolutely love my job and creating those special memories! Pamela


----------



## elgerber

OK, I have looked at the last few pages, but my eyes are going buggy, I'll never make it through 68 pages.  Can someone take pity on me and answer a couple questions?  2 years ago, we were there, and since we stay at BWV, I walked past the kiosk by Stormalong Bay numerous times.  It seemed to me all their settings were quite expensive.  Do you know, are there more affordable selections in Japan or DTD?  I seem to recall reading that after we got home.

Thanks!!!


----------



## neatokimmo

Which shipping method did you choose? I am still waiting for mine, hopefully they will arrive next week.



disney777 said:


> Got my cages today.  (Ordered them Sunday night,they shipped from China, received them Wednesday.)
> 
> They are really nice looking.  I have to go find loose pearls that I got in the past and try them out. They are gold plated, so not sure how long they will last. I do need to find a good source for silver necklaces now.  I could have gotten a chain for 50 cents each, but I didn't want a GP necklace.
> 
> Most of the items were 90 cents, I got a couple that were $2.80.  Shipping was about $17 from China to California.  I got 20 cages for $38. They updated me at every stage of the order/shipping process, so I can say that I was very happy with this company.  I paid with Paypal.


----------



## Sandy321

elgerber said:


> OK, I have looked at the last few pages, but my eyes are going buggy, I'll never make it through 68 pages.  Can someone take pity on me and answer a couple questions?  2 years ago, we were there, and since we stay at BWV, I walked past the kiosk by Stormalong Bay numerous times.  It seemed to me all their settings were quite expensive.  Do you know, are there more affordable selections in Japan or DTD?  I seem to recall reading that after we got home.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I could only afford the "around $20 price point" and at Japan I got a SS heart pendant - with the pearl drilled and glued in the center  - I LOVE my necklace!

Like I said earlier - I went to JC Penney's and got a SS necklace (one that doesnt tarnish!) and brought it with me to Disney!

I need to take a picture of it - but its been awhile so I'm really not sure of how much I paid for it!! (3 - 4 years - but I found more SS choices - less expensive - at Japan than the others - DTD was beautiful, but limited, as was BC area... )  There's just a higher turnover in Japan! imho  Definately more space for more options!


----------



## luvmyfam444

I got my carriages today!  They are adorable!  I ordered the ones on ebay -that were $3.50 each (I think) the link was a few pages back.  NO problem getting them. They are NOT the real thing by anymeans - they are definitely light weight & I'd say fragile - not goes they're delicate - but 'cause they aren't the best - but hey for that price I think its just fine - even if the girls ruin them after 1 day @ the parks I'd be okay with it.  I think they'll last much longer than 1 day (except maybe the 3yo one ) but just to give you a MHO. They also came with a little chain.  

My girls will be THRILLED...

Now to figure out the details on how they will wake up to the pearls they picked being in those carriages - gotta figure out who will come into the room during the night & fixes the pearls in the carriage....


----------



## ZeroToHero

Fairy Godmother?


----------



## disney777

neatokimmo said:


> Which shipping method did you choose? I am still waiting for mine, hopefully they will arrive next week.



I chose the top one, I think it was the 2-3 days UPS Express shipping. (Paid 16.50 shipping for a 21.50 order, but I thought it was worth it because the carriages were only 90 cents.)

The cheaper shipping said it could take up to 30 days, and I didn't want to take a chance that it would not get here before my trip.


----------



## mommy2emily

Is there a way to keep the carriages and chains from tarnishing (the ones we bought off ebay for $3.50)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

mommy2emily said:


> Is there a way to keep the carriages and chains from tarnishing (the ones we bought off ebay for $3.50)?



I always put some clear nail polish on any plated or fashion jewelery. The main reason why I do this is that I have a Nickel allergy and as those carriages come from China, they will probably contain Nickel. As a nice side effect, this will also stop them tarnishing.

Corinna


----------



## pixleyyy

When we went to WDW in Jan 08 I did pick a pearl and had my pearl drilled and mounted in a horseshoe setting.  About a year later the pearl came unglued.  Thankfully I found it and have the pieces.  I took it to the jewelers but hate to pay $30 to have it reglued.  If I take it back to the Japan pavilion will they reglue it for me???


----------



## DisneyNic

dolphingirl47 said:


> I always put some clear nail polish on any plated or fashion jewelery. The main reason why I do this is that I have a Nickel allergy and as those carriages come from China, they will probably contain Nickel. As a nice side effect, this will also stop them tarnishing.
> 
> Corinna




I'm glad you mentioned this.  I too have a Nickel allergy but I hadn't even thought about it, guess I was just too excited.  I ordered one of the carriages for DD from the ebay seller and then just a round cage for myself from another seller.  I will have to make sure to put clear nail polish on mine so I can actually wear it.  Thanks!


----------



## trickiwoo

I've been extensively researching WDW since The Boyfriend and I first started discussing the possibility of planning a trip... But somehow I didn't learn about Pick A Pearl until today!!!  I spent all afternoon reading this entire thread!!!  I can't wait to do this!!!!

I will definitely be back to this thread in a little over a month with pictures!!!


----------



## CharacterFan

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered already, but can I use my b-day gift card for this? 

We're getting married in the Japan pavillion next year, and I'd love to make a necklace with a pearl or two. We'll pick one pearl either way, but I may pick an extra one if i can use my card.

Thanks.


----------



## Mama to Three

We were there on Friday and my daughter could not use her gift card for this.  We were told that some of the World Showcase stores will not accept the gift cards.


----------



## CharacterFan

Mama to Three said:


> We were there on Friday and my daughter could not use her gift card for this.  We were told that some of the World Showcase stores will not accept the gift cards.



Thank you! I hope you had a great trip and your daughter had a great birthday.


----------



## neatokimmo

I got my shipment yesterday  I choose the heart/cross sterling pendant for myself and the carriage for my little girl


----------



## CarolAnnB

mommy2emily said:


> Is there a way to keep the carriages and chains from tarnishing (the ones we bought off ebay for $3.50)?



Any ideas what to do if it already tarnished?  My DD11 has not taken hers off, went swimming, etc and it does not look good.  Jewelry cleaner?  TIA.


----------



## neatokimmo

CarolAnnB said:


> Any ideas what to do if it already tarnished?  My DD11 has not taken hers off, went swimming, etc and it does not look good.  Jewelry cleaner?  TIA.



It couldn't hurt to try. I am not too sure how sturdy the plating is tho.


----------



## mskayjay

CarolAnnB said:


> Any ideas what to do if it already tarnished?  My DD11 has not taken hers off, went swimming, etc and it does not look good.  Jewelry cleaner?  TIA.



Tarnishing will only happen to real silver or items that have a heavy silver overlay.  The prices of the pieces on eBay obviously let the buyer know that this is not real silver but actually overlay and probably not a heavy one unfortunately.  In a case like this, if you use a jewelry cleaner and the coating is not heavy, it may well totally strip the piece of any silver on there and it will damage the pearl as well.  I would buy another piece, transfer that special pearl, and make sure DD doesn't go in the pool with it again.  My DS had a necklace that he was *convinced* was real silver, put it in my cleaner and well....you can guess the rest I'm sure.  Poor guy.....


----------



## Sandy321

JC Penney - and other stores have Sterling Silver necklaces that are "tarnish free"!!  (Kohl's is one come to think of it!!)

anyway they often go on sale - and you can get a really nice one for $10 - $20!!  I bought ours ahead of time, and then brought it with us, and just bought the pearl and a charm/pendant!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I wondered what I would use to put the carriage setting on. For myself, I have loads of silver chains, but I did not really find anything I liked for my friend. On Thursday I went to the local bead shop (I make jewellery as a hobby) and they had some ribbon necklaces. They came in various pastel shades or black and are made our of a satin ribbon and two organza ribbons. They look great. I got two light grey ones for the carriage settings.

Corinna


----------



## gk90

Pirate Me said:


> I would love to get twin pearls in an oyster to set as earrings, but the odds on that seem high. Has anyone here ever gotten them?



DD chose the hairiest ugliest oyster and got twins, both pinkish 6.5 mm--the CM announced that only 3% of oysters had twins.

Has anyone used any of the pearl cages as earrings?  DD likes this one best and I'm hoping it will work with earring hooks/wires
http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-CAGE-18X25MM-FLOWER_W0QQitemZ260360295032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3c9eaed278&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## dolphingirl47

gk90 said:


> DD chose the hairiest ugliest oyster and got twins, both pinkish 6.5 mm--the CM announced that only 3% of oysters had twins.
> 
> Has anyone used any of the pearl cages as earrings?  DD likes this one best and I'm hoping it will work with earring hooks/wires
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-CAGE-18X25MM-FLOWER_W0QQitemZ260360295032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3c9eaed278&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262



I think they would make beautiful earrings. You might need to jump ring though to attach the ear wires as the top where you thread the necklace through is pretty wide.

Corinna


----------



## PinkPrincess4Ever

Wow I just loved these carriarge cages I had to get 4 thats why I love this site.  My girls and I wanted to do pick a pear for the first time we leave sept 4th I was little worried how much it set me back  in all the extra setting and chains when we got there.  Im so glad I read this site got the chains and carriages on my own all for cheap cheap cheap.  Now we just need to pick the Perfect pearl! ty for all this info on here


----------



## PinkPrincess4Ever

dolphingirl47 said:


> I wondered what I would use to put the carriage setting on. For myself, I have loads of silver chains, but I did not really find anything I liked for my friend. On Thursday I went to the local bead shop (I make jewellery as a hobby) and they had some ribbon necklaces. They came in various pastel shades or black and are made our of a satin ribbon and two organza ribbons. They look great. I got two light grey ones for the carriage settings.
> 
> Corinna


OMG LOVE this idea it will be prefect for my girls.  do these just come as ribbons and you have to attach the fasteners or they come as a ribbon w fasteners already.  I need to find a bead shop.   Off to the yellow pages


----------



## thewesterberg

I just did this last week.  My DH encouraged me to do it as an anniversary present (10 years!).  I picked what I thought was the ugliest one and after a dramatic opening and then he had me guess what hand he was holding the pearl in.  I picked his right hand, he opened it and there was my pearl.  Then he opened up his left hand and there was another one!  Twins!!  The exact same color and size so I had a pair of earrings made.  What a great present!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

PinkPrincess4Ever said:


> Wow I just loved these carriarge cages I had to get 4 thats why I love this site.  My girls and I wanted to do pick a pear for the first time we leave sept 4th I was little worried how much it set me back  in all the extra setting and chains when we got there.  Im so glad I read this site got the chains and carriages on my own all for cheap cheap cheap.  Now we just need to pick the Perfect pearl! ty for all this info on here



The carriages are very pretty.  I bought 3 for our March trip (for me, DD6 and DD8), they have become the girls "special necklaces" that they wear to special occasions.  Now for our December trip, my girls wanted to pick another pearl so I bought them each the crown cage.  I wasn't sure how they were going to look because pictures don't do anything justice, well we got them yesterday and they are so pretty.  I am kind of jealous because I didn't buy one for myself.


----------



## allie_to_you

Sandy321 said:


> JC Penney - and other stores have Sterling Silver necklaces that are "tarnish free"!! (Kohl's is one come to think of it!!)
> 
> anyway they often go on sale - and you can get a really nice one for $10 - $20!! I bought ours ahead of time, and then brought it with us, and just bought the pearl and a charm/pendant!!


 
We did the same thing.  My D-sis and I both got the Cinderella carriage pearl cages and got sterling silver necklaces from JC Penney and will get our pearls once we get to Disney


----------



## pixleyyy

Anyone know if they will fix our pearl from the last trip (Jan 08)?  I got it set in a horsehoe but it came unglued and the jeweler wants $30 to reglue it!  If I take it with me to the park will they reglue it for free?


----------



## Sandy321

PinkPrincess4Ever said:


> OMG LOVE this idea it will be prefect for my girls.  do these just come as ribbons and you have to attach the fasteners or they come as a ribbon w fasteners already.  I need to find a bead shop.   Off to the yellow pages



Michaels, JoAnn's Fabric Store  and Hobby Lobby Craft Departments all carry the fasteners - and I think I've seen some ribbons with fasteners on them already!!

GL


----------



## dolphingirl47

PinkPrincess4Ever said:


> OMG LOVE this idea it will be prefect for my girls.  do these just come as ribbons and you have to attach the fasteners or they come as a ribbon w fasteners already.  I need to find a bead shop.   Off to the yellow pages



The ones I bought had the fasteners already attached, but it would be really easy to do it yourself with some ribbon and fasteners from a craft store.

I am still waiting on my carriages. It has been two weeks. International shipping can take so long at times. Still, I have just over another month before I leave for my vacation. Hopefully they will be here by then.

Corinna


----------



## neatokimmo

Oohh what does the crown cage look like?

I ordered the heart/cross sterling silver one for myself but I love love the carriage one. I wish it was sterling. 

And I love the ribbon idea! I am going to do that for my 2.5 yr old. I made her a pearl necklace with the fishing line looking stuff and she pulled on it and stretched it all out. Ribbon seems "sturdy" lol




PoohsFan1 said:


> The carriages are very pretty.  I bought 3 for our March trip (for me, DD6 and DD8), they have become the girls "special necklaces" that they wear to special occasions.  Now for our December trip, my girls wanted to pick another pearl so I bought them each the crown cage.  I wasn't sure how they were going to look because pictures don't do anything justice, well we got them yesterday and they are so pretty.  I am kind of jealous because I didn't buy one for myself.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Alright, so I did this twice at Japan - the first time I did it, there was a lot of ceremony and everything, but I didn't take pictures - I ended up getting twins though! 6.5 mm, and everyone was saying what a great job I did picking, this one woman said she had been doing this for a decade and she hasn't gotten twins yet. I got them set in a pair of earrings.

Then I wanted to do it again, and so I paid (DBF paid for everything the first time), and I got a pinky pearl, 7 mm. That one I set in a necklace to match the earrings.

THEN the woman after me got twins - silver-blue twins! She was soooo lucky. I was only a little jealous, but I really shouldn't complain, because I had gotten a candy from Miyuki only 10 minutes before.... and it almost all of it made it home!


----------



## silvermst3k

i'm a bit worried about the quality of the carriage ones.  i also like jist the plain cages, but are they okay?  i would rather spend a bit more for something a bit better made.  does anyone know if any other stores sell sterling silver ones?
thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally got my carriage pearl cages today and the look great. I figure for that price, I will just get a new one if it starts to look a little worse for wear.

Corinna


----------



## dwsandy

dolphingirl47 said:


> I finally got my carriage pearl cages today and the look great. I figure for that price, I will just get a new one if it starts to look a little worse for wear.
> 
> Corinna



Where do you get them?


----------



## Lilmattie13

So I think I read prior, that you can not use disney dollars to do this in Japan.  Is that correct?  I thought I read it somewhere but I cant find it    and am wondering if I dreamt it lol


----------



## barbiecruiser

Hey
SO what is the MINIMUM pearl deal. I am on a cheap WDW budget and would LOVE to get this.

Pearl-$17
and what is the cheapest setting?
THANKS!


----------



## dolphingirl47

dwsandy said:


> Where do you get them?



I got them from Ebay, from this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18K-WGP-PEARL...in_0?hash=item5ad2b1ec15&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

She is an absolute pleasure to deal with. She posted them out the same day as I paid for them, but the postal service was holding them hostage.



barbiecruiser said:


> Hey
> SO what is the MINIMUM pearl deal. I am on a cheap WDW budget and would LOVE to get this.
> 
> Pearl-$17
> and what is the cheapest setting?
> THANKS!



I am not sure how much Disney will charge you for a fitting. I got a cage fitting from Ebay for $3.50 and a ribbon necklace from my local bead store for about $3. That makes it really affordable.

Corinna


----------



## ZeroToHero

The cheapest setting Disney has is about 10 dollars. I think they have a set of earrings (just studs) and a necklace for that price.


----------



## solar

subbing...

...because I absolutely HAVE to do this in November! Not sure how I never noticed it before...but now that I have - WOOHOO!


----------



## Lilmattie13

Lilmattie13 said:


> So I think I read prior, that you can not use disney dollars to do this in Japan.  Is that correct?  I thought I read it somewhere but I cant find it    and am wondering if I dreamt it lol



ANYONE????


----------



## dwsandy

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got them from Ebay, from this seller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18K-WGP-PEARL...in_0?hash=item5ad2b1ec15&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> She is an absolute pleasure to deal with. She posted them out the same day as I paid for them, but the postal service was holding them hostage.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you so much!!  I know I have seen it on the thread but I couldn't find it when I looked again.  They are super sweet. I think I will get on for each of my dd's and 1 for myself as well.


----------



## nan214

Lilmattie13 said:


> ANYONE????



I used my disney gift card which was bought with disney dollars.  This was not even a month ago.  So worse case scenerio go buy a gift card with your disney dollars


----------



## Lilmattie13

Thanks so much.


----------



## Stefy

I posted these on another thred and thought I would share them on here with my fellow Pick a Pearl Lovers 

Gecko Setting from DTD





Clam Setting from SW





Whale Tale Setting from US





Heart Cage Setting from Epcot - Japan








I think out of all of the places, I prefer Japan and DTD.  SW was not as magical because they were already opened when you picked them.

Can't wait to pick some more next year


----------



## lisajl

Stefy said:


> I posted these on another thred and thought I would share them on here with my fellow Pick a Pearl Lovers
> 
> 
> Heart Cage Setting from Epcot - Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefy,
> Could you please tell me how much the one above cost?  Thanks so much!
> Lisa


----------



## PhotobearSam

lisajl said:


> Stefy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these on another thred and thought I would share them on here with my fellow Pick a Pearl Lovers
> 
> 
> Heart Cage Setting from Epcot - Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefy,
> Could you please tell me how much the one above cost?  Thanks so much!
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous....I would love to know the price as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## elgerber

Are any of the settings in Epcot, Disney themed?


----------



## mom2minniemouse

Sadly, no, there are no Disney-themed settings.


----------



## luvmyfam444

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got them from Ebay, from this seller:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18K-WGP-PEARL...in_0?hash=item5ad2b1ec15&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> She is an absolute pleasure to deal with. She posted them out the same day as I paid for them, but the postal service was holding them hostage.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how much Disney will charge you for a fitting. I got a cage fitting from Ebay for $3.50 and a ribbon necklace from my local bead store for about $3. That makes it really affordable.
> 
> Corinna



Tell me about your ribbon necklace...Can you not take a plain 'ole ribbon run thru the carriage?


----------



## Stefy

lisajl said:


> Stefy,
> Could you please tell me how much the one above cost?  Thanks so much!
> Lisa





PhotobearSam said:


> lisajl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous....I would love to know the price as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx ladies, the cage cost about $40
Click to expand...


----------



## dolphingirl47

luvmyfam444 said:


> Tell me about your ribbon necklace...Can you not take a plain 'ole ribbon run thru the carriage?



Yes, you could, but this actually ended up being cheaper. The ribbon necklace consists of one strand satin ribbon and two strands organza ribbon and it is all held together with metal ends. It has a lobster clasp on one end and a chain so that you can adjust the length on the other.

Corinna


----------



## 1bigwdwfan

landryfam said:


> I am thinking of bringing my own setting for when I pick my pearl.  Will they use my setting (I didn't know if you must purchase one from them for it to be set).
> 
> I have been looking at settings.  How exactly do they do the setting? Is it glued, do they drill, etc.



I picked a pearl two years ago. I got a very pretty pearl. I wanted to just bring it home & add it to a pendent I have already. However, the lady who was working all but refused to let me not buy a setting. After spending 15-20 minutes (no joke), trying to get her to let me buy just the pearl, she finally let me pay for it and leave. I was not happy with my experience.

Better luck to you!


----------



## ZeroToHero

1bigwdwfan said:


> I picked a pearl two years ago. I got a very pretty pearl. I wanted to just bring it home & add it to a pendent I have already. However, the lady who was working all but refused to let me not buy a setting. After spending 15-20 minutes (no joke), trying to get her to let me buy just the pearl, she finally let me pay for it and leave. I was not happy with my experience.
> 
> Better luck to you!



Where did you do it? Are you sure it was at Disney? In Japan, at least, they make you pay for the pearl before you pick it, and then after that, you walk away, and go look at the settings around the corner of the area, or just leave.


----------



## mskayjay

1bigwdwfan said:


> I picked a pearl two years ago. I got a very pretty pearl. I wanted to just bring it home & add it to a pendent I have already. However, the lady who was working all but refused to let me not buy a setting. After spending 15-20 minutes (no joke), trying to get her to let me buy just the pearl, she finally let me pay for it and leave. I was not happy with my experience.
> 
> Better luck to you!



You have to pay up front for your oyster, they call your number, you pick the oyster, they open, they size it and put it in a bag for you, and then you decide if you want a setting.  This is how it is done at the Japan pavillion.  There was no pressure at all to buy a setting and in fact it was a pain to do so as everyone crowded around to watch oysters being open.  I fortunately had an idea ahead of time on one of my settings and then fell in love with my second one.  There seriously was no push to have them set.  I love the idea that a PP put in about collecting pearls from all of her trips and eventually having them strung together in one necklace and may start moving towards doing that or at least several strung together with a silver "break" bead in between.  That isn't something WDW could/would do for me.  I cannot imagine them giving me any issues about taking MY pearls!  lol

Could you please elabortate on where you had this experience?


----------



## dhardawa

allie_to_you said:


> We did the same thing.  My D-sis and I both got the Cinderella carriage pearl cages and got sterling silver necklaces from JC Penney and will get our pearls once we get to Disney



Hold up.  What is this Cinderella carriage pearl cage you speak of and where can I find one?


----------



## dato63

We had a similiar experience in Japan - no pressure at all.  We paid for the oysters, they opened them with a nice ceremony after we paid.    I had brought the necklaces I bought off ebay, and the women their were kind enough to offer to put the pearls in for us.  They even gave us gift boxes.  

They couldn't have been nicer if they had tried.

dhardawa - here is a copy of the pumpkin carriages that hold pearls.  I bought mine off ebay last year, along with the dolphin cage.   This year, I bought Hello Kitty ones.


----------



## elgerber

Is it hard to get the pearls in the carriage cage by yourself?  I was thinking of buying one after I got home if I didn't find any settings I liked in Epcot.


----------



## dato63

No, it's not hard at all to get the pearls in the cages.   There is a hinge on the bottom of the carriage, the part where the chain passes through - opens.  When you place the pearl in, close it and slip the chain through - the chain will keep the cage from opening.


----------



## L2DAVI

I did the pick a pearl in DTD and did not have to pay for the oyster up front, but I did buy a long chain and a heart shaped cage after we saw the pearl.


----------



## mistee

we will be at wdw in 10 days

one of the first things i am doing is heading to japan to get my pearl!!

how much does a ring setting cost.  i really really want a pearl ring!!!!


----------



## bluejasmine

Id love a cinderlla coach cage do they come in gold?  How much are they?


----------



## Momw/aplan

dhardawa said:


> Hold up.  What is this Cinderella carriage pearl cage you speak of and where can I find one?



Search for the following on ebay:  
18K WGP PEARL CAGE 25X25MM CARRIAGE


This is the "Cinderella Carriage Cage".  I bought two of them from ebay for $3.50 each (plus $2.75 total shipping).  I got them within a week.  They are beautiful and I can't wait to go pick our pearls now!!!

Good luck!


----------



## mom2faith

We just got back and did the PaP on Saturday August 29.  We could not be happier with our experience. 

Here is a video of our experience, and below is a photo of DD and I wearing out Pearls in our matching Coach cages.

***PLEASE use Clear Nail Polish on your cage!!  I have only worn mine a few times and I see some wear in the spots I did not get that good with Nail Polish.  Iam going to keep protecting them to ensure they last longer.

DD got a 6 3/4mm and I got a 7 1/2 mm (I did not know until I read the bag, it is so hard to understand her!!! LOL)


----------



## hey_jude

mistee said:


> how much does a ring setting cost.  i really really want a pearl ring!!!!




This was one of the first things my daughter wanted to do during our trip last week.  The sterling silver ring setting she chose was $49 (just over $52 with tax).


----------



## disney777

dhardawa said:


> Hold up.  What is this Cinderella carriage pearl cage you speak of and where can I find one?



I ordered my coaches from here (for 90 cents each, but you pay big for shipping.)  http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wi...e-p-14044.html

See my posts #1010 & 1015

I also ordered other designs, so the total cost averaged out pretty cheap.

I then ordered silver chains from here:  http://www.dreamlandjewelry.com/

I was happy with service and products from both companies.


----------



## luvmyfam444

I got my cage from Ebay for 3.50 each - shipping wasn't bad - of course I can't remember how much- LOL and they are NOT high quality of course - exactly what you'd expect for the $ - but they are DARN cute!


----------



## luvmyfam444

OK tell me one more time...there are 3 places to do this?

Japan
DTD
and Boardwalk?

Where exactly in DTD & Boardwalk?  I wanna choose the best place- we won't be hitting Epcot this trip - so now gotta figure out which of the other 2 places is the best (most fun- best experience)


----------



## elgerber

luvmyfam444 said:


> OK tell me one more time...there are 3 places to do this?
> 
> Japan
> DTD
> and Boardwalk?
> 
> Where exactly in DTD & Boardwalk?  I wanna choose the best place- we won't be hitting Epcot this trip - so now gotta figure out which of the other 2 places is the best (most fun- best experience)




It's actually at the Beach Club not the Boardwalk, behind Stormalong Bay.  I found that one to be very expensive.  I looked there the last time, and I don't remember the exact costs, but the least expensive setting they had was well out of my price range.


----------



## Lilmattie13

Ok so I have read about putting the clear fingernail polish on the carriages to stop them from tarnishing but here's a question. Can you use clear paint, like the clear spray paint in a can?  Does anyone know if this will work?  I was thinking about this and thought that the paint would maybe stay  on the carriage longer than the fingernail polish.  I am a little hesitant to try without putting it out there first to see what people think.


----------



## palmtreelover08

previously on the 1000+ posts, but if you get the carriage off e-bay, your pearl may not fit in it.  I purchased the Carriage Cage--so dang cute!!! Anyway, my pearl size was 8.5 and too big to fit in the carriage.  The carriage would not close completely.  The woman working at the pearl stand (DTD), said I would need a fairly small pearl to fit the cage.  I ended up buying a stainless steel cage for $25.00.. 

Now I need DD to pick me out a small pearl next time.  The lady at the stand said when you pick the pearl, and before they open it..to say the Hawaiin word for hello Hello....Aloha (sp?), and the louder you do, the bigger the pearl would be.  Well, DD (6) yelled it, and go figure, we get a huge pearl.  I told her next time she needs to whisper it into Mommy's ear so we can get a little one..


----------



## shellyshores

Hi Ladies! We leave in 5 days and I can't WAIT to do this......thinking of having each of my children pick a clam for me......that being said, are there any "double" charms/carriages that would hold 2 pearls??? Sure hope so.


----------



## jennyraye

mom2faith said:


> We just got back and did the PaP on Saturday August 29.  We could not be happier with our experience.



What a great experience for you and your dd. My dd (17) and I want to do the PaP as well. Where did you get yours--Epcot?

Thanks!


----------



## staceyatdisney

We did this last week during our trip.  It was a fun experience.  I ended up picking a blue pearl - it is so pretty.  I had it set in a silver ring.  They drilled the pearl and glued it in.  It is delicate and a wonderful memento of our time.  We were in Epcot and the girls at the counter couldn't have been nicer.  Fun!!!


----------



## lpizzuro123

shellyshores said:


> Hi Ladies! We leave in 5 days and I can't WAIT to do this......thinking of having each of my children pick a clam for me......that being said, are there any "double" charms/carriages that would hold 2 pearls??? Sure hope so.



When I picked my pearl this past May for my birthday I had already picked out a ring but ended up getting an oyster with TWO pearls.  I changed my ring choice to a ring that held two pearls.  I do not think there is a carriage that holds two pearls but there might be a charm that will hold two pearls.  They suggested I make earings but I already have a pair of pearl studs so I did the ring.

Linda


----------



## mom2faith

jennyraye said:


> What a great experience for you and your dd. My dd (17) and I want to do the PaP as well. Where did you get yours--Epcot?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it was Epcot Japan.  They were great!!!

DD loved it (and I did too!!!)


----------



## luvmyfam444

anyone do PaP anywhere other than Epcot


----------



## Kurby

i did it at DTD at a location just outside Capt'n Jacks 5 or 6 years ago.

they didn't do the "ceremony" but it was still nice


----------



## mistee

staceyatdisney said:


> We did this last week during our trip.  It was a fun experience.  I ended up picking a blue pearl - it is so pretty.  I had it set in a silver ring.  They drilled the pearl and glued it in.  It is delicate and a wonderful memento of our time.  We were in Epcot and the girls at the counter couldn't have been nicer.  Fun!!!



how much did the ring cost? i will be there next monday and i want to get a pearl ring for my anniversary..


----------



## neatokimmo

I saw another PaP location in blizzard Beach, they have a pearl shack. there is a small bucket of ice that you choose your oyster from. They have some pretty things already put together for a pretty penny! 

I picked a 7mm bright white and my DD choose a 7.5 slightly pink for our carriages. I think anything over 7.5 would be too large for the carriage in my opinion. I also had sterling cross cages and more like a 6.5 would look best in it. 

My friend with us picked a light silver and a dark silver one!


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Hi.  I have a question... is the carriage pearl cage sold on ebay a suitable size to wear on a charm bracelet (with lots of other charms), or is it so large that it needs to be worn as a pendant on a necklace?

Thanks!


----------



## solar

I went on a spontaneous trip last week and picked a pearl in Japan! Except, LOL, I was in China thinking I was in Japan at first, DOH - Bad me!

Finally, straightened myself out - 

Picked a 8 1/4 pearl - white pearl, and put it in the silver slide necklace setting someone else had shown above. I'll toss a picture up later - about to run out the door. 

Setting cost $30 plus tax - and yes, I picked the ugliest one I could find. Was completed in less than 20 minutes. 

Cheers, Deb


----------



## neatokimmo

GoofyGirl75 said:


> Hi.  I have a question... is the carriage pearl cage sold on ebay a suitable size to wear on a charm bracelet (with lots of other charms), or is it so large that it needs to be worn as a pendant on a necklace?
> 
> Thanks!



I am looking at one now, I'd say it is 3/4" X 3/4". You'd need to find a little metal circle to close it and connect it to the bracelet. I think it would be cute!


----------



## solar

pics: 

pearl with bag and setting, and the box they packaged it in....


----------



## neatokimmo

Very nice!



solar said:


> pics:
> 
> pearl with bag and setting, and the box they packaged it in....


----------



## mskayjay

solar said:


> I went on a spontaneous trip last week and picked a pearl in Japan! Except, LOL, I was in China thinking I was in Japan at first, DOH - Bad me!
> 
> Finally, straightened myself out -
> 
> Picked a 8 1/4 pearl - white pearl, and put it in the silver slide necklace setting someone else had shown above. I'll toss a picture up later - about to run out the door.
> 
> Setting cost $30 plus tax - and yes, I picked the ugliest one I could find. Was completed in less than 20 minutes.
> 
> Cheers, Deb



See that isn't expensive!  I found mine too and it wasnt' that bad for what I ended up with. I simply love love love my settings!


----------



## dolphingirl47

solar said:


> pics:
> 
> pearl with bag and setting, and the box they packaged it in....



I love that setting.

Corinna


----------



## solar

thanks, yes it was much more affordable than it could have been at DTD....so glad I read this thread!

so thanks to all the previous posters throughout this thread!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Just wanted to post my pick a pearl pictures like I said I would:


Left to right: 7 mm pinkish pearl set in a necklace (~20$?); twin pearls, 6.5 mm, set in earrings (35$)


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Zerotohero, did they have other options for earrings or just that drop one? Do you remember how much it was to set twins into studs if they offer that? Thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

pilesoflaundry said:


> Zerotohero, did they have other options for earrings or just that drop one? Do you remember how much it was to set twins into studs if they offer that? Thanks!



They had a bunch of studs - anywhere from 9-20 dollars, I believe, in the sterling silver section. I only looked there, I didn't even consider the gold and silver sections.


----------



## Lizboo

I saw the pumpkin carriage on another thread and fell in love. I have always avoided that area in Japan because no matter when we go, it is always so busy. I am not much of a jewlry girl but that carriage is just so adorable. I checked Ebay yesterday and only found a seller that would ship to the US (and I am in Canada). I will have to keep looking. We leave in 4 weeks so I hope I find one that can be shipped to Canada soon. Wish me luck


----------



## jg121285

Wow this sounds cool, I had never heard of this. I would like to surprise my GF with this. Just a few questions:
First, Where in Japan is this place?
Second, how much does it cost?
And third, what all do you get to do?

Thanks


----------



## pilesoflaundry

ZeroToHero said:


> They had a bunch of studs - anywhere from 9-20 dollars, I believe, in the sterling silver section. I only looked there, I didn't even consider the gold and silver sections.



Thank you!



jg121285 said:


> Wow this sounds cool, I had never heard of this. I would like to surprise my GF with this. Just a few questions:
> First, Where in Japan is this place?
> Second, how much does it cost?
> And third, what all do you get to do?
> 
> Thanks



In the big department store that starts with an M, ugh I forgot the name. You can't miss the huge store.

It's $17.99 and that is just to pick the oyster of your choice and you can keep the pearl inside. All jewelry settings cost extra. You need to go to the register and pay first and then you get a number, pick the oyster you want and they do a little ceremony (takes just a second) open your oyster and then show you the pearl. If you get twins they show the whole store and bang a little drum.

I've done it at dtd and Japan and much preferred Japan.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lizboo said:


> I saw the pumpkin carriage on another thread and fell in love. I have always avoided that area in Japan because no matter when we go, it is always so busy. I am not much of a jewlry girl but that carriage is just so adorable. I checked Ebay yesterday and only found a seller that would ship to the US (and I am in Canada). I will have to keep looking. We leave in 4 weeks so I hope I find one that can be shipped to Canada soon. Wish me luck



This seller was happy to ship to the UK so I assume Canada would not be an issue. She was a dream to deal with. However, her Ebay page says that she is away until September 28th.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18K-WGP-PEARL...in_0?hash=item5ad36727b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Corinna


----------



## jg121285

pilesoflaundry said:


> In the big department store that starts with an M, ugh I forgot the name. You can't miss the huge store.
> 
> It's $17.99 and that is just to pick the oyster of your choice and you can keep the pearl inside. All jewelry settings cost extra. You need to go to the register and pay first and then you get a number, pick the oyster you want and they do a little ceremony (takes just a second) open your oyster and then show you the pearl. If you get twins they show the whole store and bang a little drum.
> 
> I've done it at dtd and Japan and much preferred Japan.


Cool! Thank you. I looked it up, it's the Mitsukoshi Department Store. I can't wait to surprise my girlfriend with this, I think she'll really like it and it'll be a great anniversary gift.


----------



## Lizboo

dolphingirl47 said:


> This seller was happy to ship to the UK so I assume Canada would not be an issue. She was a dream to deal with. However, her Ebay page says that she is away until September 28th.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18K-WGP-PEARL...in_0?hash=item5ad36727b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Corinna



Awesome!! Thanks for the link. I will have to ask if they can get it to me in time (fingers crossed).


----------



## jennyraye

Just returned from WDW last night. Dd and I had planned to do pick a pearl in Japan from almost the moment I first read about it here on the DIS. Plan was to get matching settings and have the special piece of jewelry as a reminder of our trip. 

So, we had lunch at Teppan Edo on Tuesday afternoon--1ish--it was okay, but not nearly the flavor we've had in other Japanese restaurants of the same type. Then headed over to the store for pick a pearl, dh and ds trailing in our wake. Not a huge crowd when we got there. I watched for a minute or two, then bought our vouchers and was given 'lucky number 1'.  Our number was called immediately and I picked my oyster first--picked one that was hairy around the edges where the two sides of the shell meet. Then it was dd's turn, but she panicked and had me pick (she's a teen, but was afraid she'd pick wrong). So for hers I chose a pretty multicolored shell. The clerk, for lack of a better word, goes through the routine, opens the shell and is probing with her fingers--we could see the pearl peeking through the meat of the oyster. Smallish, but a very pretty pale pink. She pops it into the salt, and then says, 'I have a surprise for you!' My eyes light up, 'Twins????????' YES!!!!!!! Two perfectly matched 6.5 mm pale pink pearls. 

Then it's my dd's turn. I can tell she's sort of bummed, because now our settings won't match. Again the routine, the drum playing etc. She opens dd's oyster and out comes a smallish very, very pale green pearl. She puts it in the salt and wipes it down. Then she looks at me with a twinkle in her eye...'I have something to tell you.......' And leaves me hanging. There's only one thing it could be. My mouth drops open. 'NO WAY!' I exclaim. Oh yes way! Another set of twins--perfectly matched 6.5 mm pale green twins!!!!! 

Gotta tell you--just about the most perfect pixie dust moment of the trip. 

Guy behind my husband told him I should play the lottery that night

We caved and bought settings there--$44 each, but beautiful. Just need to get a couple of sterling silver chains for the pendants.

If you were in the shop around 3pm on Tuesday, 9/22, that would have been me and my daughter making complete fools of ourselves after getting the two sets of twins.


----------



## solar

how exciting...and what a magical experience for you to both end up with twins -- AND still get matching settings!

I'm glad to hear you had extra pixie dust around you that day


----------



## neatokimmo

jennyraye said:


> If you were in the shop around 3pm on Tuesday, 9/22, that would have been me and my daughter making complete fools of ourselves after getting the two sets of twins.





Congrats on 2 sets! I've not seen a pale green pearl, I bet it was really pretty. Was it like a celery color?


----------



## jennyraye

neatokimmo said:


> Congrats on 2 sets! I've not seen a pale green pearl, I bet it was really pretty. Was it like a celery color?



Even paler. Very pretty.


----------



## Stefy

Oh wow Jenny you are one lucky pick a pearler, congrats on not one but two twins, you must post pics


----------



## ZeroToHero

Definitely post pictures, that sounds so pretty! Awesome job picking, how outstanding is that?


----------



## CruznLexi

I am going to do this in just over 2 weeks! I have ordered the carriages and they are going with me! I am not sure which day either the 13/14. We are then going on the Disney Magic and I hope to get another cage if they have one.
                     Lexi


----------



## mistee

we just got back today and had a blast!!!!!

we did pick a pearl in japan!

my dd got a bueatiful 8mm white pearl
my 4 year old ds picked me one,, i got a 71/4 ligh pinkish one

my son pouted he wanted one so i let him pick
after it was opened the lady made a fuss about it being the rarest of all colors a 71/4 blue pearl. my son was soooo excited but my daughter wanted a blue pearl soooo bad so i knew this wasn't going to turn out good.. she pouted and pouted for days, i felt soooo bad..

when at the cape may for dinner i picked a pearl from the stand there and got a beautiful 7.5 pinkish pearl. my daughte wanted to try again but was afraid,,,, she wanted a blue pearl in the worst way.

at dtd i picked another,,lol... 73/4 light pink again,,lol. my daughter decided to try again,, holding our breath,,, she got a 73/4 BLUE pearl,,lol,, what luck!!!! she was sooooo happy!!!! it wasnt as blue as her brothers but bigger so she was very excited.

i had mine set in a ring,,, a whale tale and going to get a cage for the 3rd.
dd got one in a moon setting and the blue one in a shark tooth
ds got his in a shark tooth

will post pics tomorrow!!


----------



## thesaurinis

I am in Disney now and did the Pick a pearl today in Japan. 1 for me and I let my DS pick one for his sister at home. Mine was a 7 1/2 I guess goldish looking then the one for my DD was silvery. I had her set in a pendent (Dolphin) and will get a nice chain when we get home for her. I am hoping to find another location and try again. We are heading back to MK tom. does anyone know if there is a spot there?


----------



## famsen

I bought two carriages online and I really love them. They are a lot heavier and sturdier than I expected. I picked two pearls in Japan today. One was a 7-1/4 and the other was 7-1/2. The 7-1/4 fit in the carriage just perfectly but the 7-1/2 is definitely too big. The carriage won't close because the pearl is too big. I could wear it but being slightly open, it doesn't look right. 
Just a heads up to anyone buying the carriages. When the pearl fits, it looks beautiful!


----------



## Sandy321

famsen said:


> I bought two carriages online and I really love them. They are a lot heavier and sturdier than I expected. I picked two pearls in Japan today. One was a 7-1/4 and the other was 7-1/2. The 7-1/4 fit in the carriage just perfectly but the 7-1/2 is definitely too big. The carriage won't close because the pearl is too big. I could wear it but being slightly open, it doesn't look right.
> Just a heads up to anyone buying the carriages. When the pearl fits, it looks beautiful!



If the cage is important - you definately can ask to trade for a smaller pearl in Japan!!  Just ask!!


----------



## famsen

Sandy321 said:


> If the cage is important - you definately can ask to trade for a smaller pearl in Japan!!  Just ask!!



I thought so but the last time I picked two pearls in Japan and they were two different sizes. I wanted earrings so they had to be the same size or really similar. The girl working there didn't let me trade but I'm not sure if she understood what I was asking. That was a year ago. Maybe some of the people working there don't know they are allowed do it. I will definitely ask again if I need to next time. Thanks!


----------



## Sandy321

famsen said:


> I thought so but the last time I picked two pearls in Japan and they were two different sizes. I wanted earrings so they had to be the same size or really similar. The girl working there didn't let me trade but I'm not sure if she understood what I was asking. That was a year ago. Maybe some of the people working there don't know they are allowed do it. I will definitely ask again if I need to next time. Thanks!



thanks for posting your experience - it helps!!  You just never know - maybe they just didnt have anything to trade with 

you just never know!


----------



## mskayjay

jg121285 said:


> Wow this sounds cool, I had never heard of this. I would like to surprise my GF with this. Just a few questions:
> First, Where in Japan is this place?
> Second, how much does it cost?
> And third, what all do you get to do?
> 
> Thanks



If you go to youtube and type in pick a pearl disneyworld you can see actually films of folks doing this.  I no joke stood in that place and cried when I got by silver pearl.  I felt like such an idiot but I had wanted one so badly and I hope I get another one on this trip as well.


----------



## Disneyholic

Stefy said:


> Heart Cage Setting from Epcot - Japan


 
I got one similar to this on E-Bay.  I got one for me and one for DS to give to his GF.  For his he picked the twins he got a few years ago. The two of them fit perfectly because of the heart shape and the fact that the twins were fairly small.  He told her that the pearls represented him and her.
I haven't figured out which pearl to put in mine yet. 

I also got two of the carriage cages. One I kept for myself, the other I gave to my friend who got married this weekend and is on her Disneymoon this week. The neat part is that her birthstone is the pearl.  I gave her the money to go to Japan at EPCOT to pick her own pearl.  I figured that would make it more fun for her than already having a pearl in it.


----------



## Stefy

Aww that was sweet and you are right, picking it yourself is more special.  That is my fav necklace out of all of them and I cannot wait to do this again next year


----------



## Elevationist

hey_jude said:


> This was one of the first things my daughter wanted to do during our trip last week.  The sterling silver ring setting she chose was $49 (just over $52 with tax).


Does anybody know, per chance, what size their rings go up to?  I would dearly love a ring, but being 6'0'' tall with the bone-structure of a linebacker , it's next to impossible to find rings to fit unless I special order them.  Seems places don't carry Size 12 rings in anything but men's styles.    Does anybody know how high the women's ring settings at PaP go?


----------



## Dcvintage

My fiance (now husband) did the pick a pearl for me in Japan. Funny story, that night we had gone to dinner at the Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club. I had eaten a steamed clam and felt something inside the clam meat (luckily I didn't break my tooth on it). It was like a pearl (but only oysters make pearls) but inside the clam. It was white I'd say about 5-6mm and kinda dull. We thought it was pretty funny and the waitress actually brought the chef out to see it as this had never happened there before. We couldn't have it set because it was, well not a pearl, and very fragile. My fiance and I headed back to Epcot and went to the big store in Japan, while I was looking elsewhere in the store he went and bought an oyster. He ended up getting a big white pearl. They beat the drums, etc...  I had it set in a silver ring, it was less than $50 for the whole thing. I also still have the "pearl" from the inside of the clam somewhere in a little baggie in my room. I'd post a pick of the ring but haven't figured out how to do that =/


----------



## Stefy

Wow thats pretty cool, I did some research and it sounds like you found a natural occuring pearl, rare but v cool


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did Pick a Pearl at Seaworld yesterday as I needed a pearl for a friend that I am meeting on a cruise today and did not have time to get to Disney beforehand. I got a 6.5 pure white pearl which looks great in the carriage cage. I will get my pearl at Epcot after the cruise.

Corinna


----------



## solar

> It was like a pearl (but only oysters make pearls) but inside the clam.



That happened to my mom years ago at the shore (at a restaurant). She has a massive black pearl from a clam! She had it made into a ring. It's easily something like 10mm - and very pretty.


----------



## mistee

i love my pearls i got at wdw we had a blast doing pick a pearl


----------



## JoJo1980

OMG!  This thread is addictive!  I've just read the last 40 pages and i'm hooked, will read the rest once my eyesight returns 

I've never done this before but am definately going to do it on our next trip!!  We had our wedding dessert party in Japan so getting a pearl from there would be wonderful, plus my birth month is June and pearl is the stone for that month   My Grandma used to love pearls, she would always wear something containing pearls, bless her


----------



## Elevationist

JoJo1980 said:


> OMG!  This thread is addictive!  I've just read the last 40 pages and i'm hooked, will read the rest once my eyesight returns


LOL, I did the SAME thing when I discovered it last week!   Although I sure do wish somebody would answer my question about the ring sizes offered.  I know it's a LONG shot that they will carry my size, but I would dearly love one.  If not, I suppose I could get a necklace, but... Meh.  I want a ring!


----------



## rhpools

They glue or drill. It depends on the setting you choose. Mine is glued, but it was one of the cheaper settings. (Silver and not white gold)


----------



## Disneyholic

[
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Stefy* 

 
_Heart Cage Setting from Epcot - Japan







_
quote=Disneyholic;33743783]I got one similar to this on E-Bay. I got one for me and one for DS to give to his GF. For his he picked the twins he got a few years ago. The two of them fit perfectly because of the heart shape and the fact that the twins were fairly small. He told her that the pearls represented him and her.
I haven't figured out which pearl to put in mine yet. 

I also got two of the carriage cages. One I kept for myself, the other I gave to my friend who got married this weekend and is on her Disneymoon this week. The neat part is that her birthstone is the pearl. I gave her the money to go to Japan at EPCOT to pick her own pearl. I figured that would make it more fun for her than already having a pearl in it.[/quote]


*A quick update.*  My friend and her new DH went to EPCOT on Thursday and went to Japan.  He picked the oyster for her and they got TWINS !!!!!
How great is that.  Now she has two for her carriage pearl cage to represent the two of them.


----------



## fakereadhed

Disneyholic said:


> *A quick update.*  My friend and her new DH went to EPCOT on Thursday and went to Japan.  He picked the oyster for her and they got TWINS !!!!!
> How great is that.  Now she has two for her carriage pearl cage to represent the two of them.



How perfect!!!


----------



## luvmyfam444

Oh good grief!  I've SOOO gotta start taking notes of the things I have planned!  Now I've gotta hunt this thread again to find my answerd to the locations other than Epcot (we aren't going there this time).  I know DTD & then someone said Boardwalk it seems & then I think there was somewhere else....

ACK!  Off to searching threads!


----------



## Disney_Aggie

Here are three pearls I bought my wife while in Disney.  All three were bought at DTD.  

The first (black) on was the most recent pearl.  We had bought roughly 10-12 pearls from the Pearl Factory stores and never gotten a black one.  As we were telling the CM, , out popped the black one.  My wife was so excited.

The middle pearl has a green tint to it, thus why it was mounted with emeralds.  The picture does it no justice, the emeralds really bring out the green color.  BTW, the ring was purchased from a jeweler back home not at WDW.

The third one was just a plain old white pearl, nothing special about it.

My wife has a gold pearl (her first pearl, from Las Vegas though not WDW) that literally looks as if it was dipped in gold.  I'll see if I can get a picture of it later.

On an aside, a CM at DTD told my wife and I that every color you see inside the shell was once the color of the pearl.  I don't know anything about oysters other than they make pearls and taste good on crackers with hot sauce, so I can not affirm or rebut that statement.  Just know early in this thread there was some discussion about certain oyster that only produce black pearls. If that's the case, I'll be looking for that particular oyster on our August 2010 trip.

Jerry


----------



## Elevationist

Disney_Aggie said:


> Here are three pearls I bought my wife while in Disney.  All three were bought at DTD.
> 
> The first (black) on was the most recent pearl.  We had bought roughly 10-12 pearls from the Pearl Factory stores and never gotten a black one.  As we were telling the CM, , out popped the black one.  My wife was so excited.
> 
> The middle pearl has a green tint to it, thus why it was mounted with emeralds.  The picture does it no justice, the emeralds really bring out the green color.  BTW, the ring was purchased from a jeweler back home not at WDW.
> 
> The third one was just a plain old white pearl, nothing special about it.
> 
> My wife has a gold pearl (her first pearl, from Las Vegas though not WDW) that literally looks as if it was dipped in gold.  I'll see if I can get a picture of it later.
> 
> On an aside, a CM at DTD told my wife and I that every color you see inside the shell was once the color of the pearl.  I don't know anything about oysters other than they make pearls and taste good on crackers with hot sauce, so I can not affirm or rebut that statement.  Just know early in this thread there was some discussion about certain oyster that only produce black pearls. If that's the case, I'll be looking for that particular oyster on our August 2010 trip.
> 
> Jerry


Those are GORGEOUS, thank you so much for sharing them!  I love the setting on the left, you say you got that one at Disney?  

And I disagree about the one on the right being "nothing special."  Look at the size of that thing, it's a monster!    I think that makes up for the lack of color.

If you don't mind, could you possibly share how much each of these three setting cost?  I'm trying to estimate how much to plan on budgeting.


----------



## Stefy

Wow those rings are gorgeous, esp the emerald one.  Thanx for sharing


----------



## Disney_Aggie

Elevationist said:


> Those are GORGEOUS, thank you so much for sharing them!  I love the setting on the left, you say you got that one at Disney?
> 
> And I disagree about the one on the right being "nothing special."  Look at the size of that thing, it's a monster!    I think that makes up for the lack of color.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you possibly share how much each of these three setting cost?  I'm trying to estimate how much to plan on budgeting.



I knew someone would ask,.  I'll have to ask my wife this evening (she usually keeps all her jewelry receipts).

As a rule of thumb, if you want gold jewelry figure at least $200-250 for a nice setting (without any precious stones), if it comes out cheaper, you win.    I will once again be at the Pearl Factory in August (2010) and I have already put aside $250.

I have a couple more pieces I will take pictures of to post (probably this evening).  One is a clam shell charm with the pearl inside.  The second is the figure eight necklace that was bought from the Pearl Factory in Las Vegas in August 2003.  

Earlier in this thread there were some questions that related to the durability/workmanship of the pieces.  I can say the necklace (bought in 2003) and the clam shell charm (bought in 2006) are on my wife day and night, and she has never had a problem with either.  The three rings shown earlier are only worn occasionally to coordinate her ensemble, thus no problems there either.



Stefy said:


> Wow those rings are gorgeous, esp the emerald one.  Thanx for sharing



Thank you very much!

I'll have an update later this evening.


----------



## Disney_Aggie

For an accurate planning guide goto http://www.pearl-factory.com/jewelry-mountings and look through what they have there.  It will probably make the "I want that one......no that one.......argh!" decision much easier.  Once you get there, pick the pearl and ask specifically for the (insert setting type here) setting and then your off to enjoy the ambiance of Disney once again.

The rings pictured (left to right) in post 1143 are as follows:

1:  14K Gold Swirl with 0.02ct Diamond $259.99 + cost of pearl.
2:  14K Gold ring with emeralds and diamonds (Not a Disney Setting, bought in Austin,TX at jewelry store) ~$550.00 + cost of pearl.
3:  14K Eternity Ring $219.99 + cost of pearl.

Number 1 and 3 can be seen on the Pearl Factory website.  From what I gather, the pearls are now selling for around $16.  You can spend what ever amount you want, based on the different options that are available.  The two I have shown here (1 & 3) range between $218 and $295 after tax.  So like I said previously, I usually budget about $250, and hope the Mrs. doesn't go too crazy.


----------



## Disney_Aggie

Here are the two settings I have been teasing about..........

Setting 1: 14K Figure 8 with 0.03ct diamond $189.99 + cost of pearl.  





This was the first ever pearl I bought for my wife.  The employee at the Las Vegas kiosk said she rarely ever sees a gold pearl, much less one that was as vibrantly gold as the one you see here. May have just been a sales pitch to entice a jewelry purchase.  I will say, "It is gold."  It was purchased in 2003 and it still looks good today (This is the piece my wife rarely ever takes off.).

Setting 2: 14K Clam Dip Charm 209.99 + cost of pearl.






I hope these are in better focus than on photobucket.  They came off my digital camera onto Windows Picture and Fax Viewer fine.

I will once again reiterate, goto http://www.pearl-factory.com/jewelry-mountings and select the one(s) you like, or can afford, and let the CM show you them in real life.  You can then make your decision.  Just remember the prices you see on the website DO NOT include the price of the pearl or sales tax (6.5%).


----------



## mistee

picking a pearl at epcot was a lot of fun but i really liked picking one at the pearl factory at the beach club!

i picked first at epcot and all the ceremony was fun. after  though my hubby kept telling me it was a fake pearl and all the crap. 2 nights later we were eary for our adr at cape may so we decided to do some walking. we came across the pearl factory.. the lady there was sooooo nice and she explained about the pearls, how they are cultured, how to tell if they are a fake and a bunch of other stuff. we were at her booth for over 45min, she was great!!! i think picking there was the best this time around.

i also picked at dtd and i thought the lady at that pick a pearl had about as much personality as the oysters she also drilled my pearl w/o asking to see if i planned on having it set,, which i wasn't.. i guess it worked out thugh because i ended up having to get it set and i got it set in a pretty whale tail..

i liked doing this so much that i became a demonstrater for vantel pearls and i now do pearl picking parties and their jewelery is soo pretty and better priced!


----------



## inkkognito

My carriage from eBay arrived today, so I am getting very excited about picking my birthday pearl later this month.  Those colored pearls are gorgeous! I'm going to get mine at Japan. I wonder what kind I will get.....


----------



## jennyraye

mistee said:


> we came across the pearl factory.. the lady there was sooooo nice and she explained about the pearls, how they are cultured, how to tell if they are a fake and a bunch of other stuff.



Please share! How can one tell if they are fake?


----------



## brenda1966

I have heard the way to tell if a pearl is real is to rub it on your teeth.  A real pearl will feel gritty.

And as for wearing a pearl 24x7, have also heard that is not good as you don't want to shower in it -- don't want to get them wet when you wash your hands, etc.


----------



## ZeroToHero

You need to remember that these are cultured pearls though, not totally real-real pearls, like the one that PP found in a clam.


----------



## mistee

cultered pearls are real pearls just not natural pearls. natural pearls are rare! cultured pearls are started by man inserting sand or a small filed round piece of an oyster shell into the oyster. from there the oyster takes over making the pearl.. 

regardless,, i love,, love love my pearls!!!!!

yes,, rub your pearl on your teeth, if it is smooth it is fake, if it is gritty it is real!!! ALL THREE OF FINE FROM WDW ARE GRITTY!


----------



## brenda1966

Yes, yes.  Real = made by an oyster.  Not real would be plastic or some other fake material and those will not feel gritty on your teeth like a pearl made by an oyster will.

I have not told DD we are doing this.  I'm excited to try it for the first time!  We already have our key cage off ebay.


----------



## Navywifebreezy

We did the PAP in hawaii in July/august. DD wanted hers in some sort of jewlery but we didn't have time to really look so they are in the baggie, I think I will order the carriage and put her pearl in for and make it a christmas gift. May even let her PAP this go round too.
The boys each picked on and want to hold on to them for "someone special" how sweet is that


----------



## ZeroToHero

mistee said:


> cultered pearls are real pearls just not natural pearls. natural pearls are rare! cultured pearls are started by man inserting sand or a small filed round piece of an oyster shell into the oyster. from there the oyster takes over making the pearl..



Exactly.  I attempted to clarify natural vs. cultured vs. fake, but probably shouldn't have done it when I only had two minutes before running out the door.


----------



## FirstTimeWDW

Just a quick question before I fall asleep, to any of you who bought the carriages on ebay.. have you worn them yet? Did you buy the chain from the same seller? Do you find that it's quality or is it turning your skin green?  I'm not having any bad effect with mine(but I haven't worn it long), but the price is so cheap I just wanted to make sure that nobody was having any bad reactions. Any tips from someone who's worn it longer would be great. 
TIA! I can't wait to go pick my pearl. 

ETA: sorry, I know that was totally OT... you can resume your conversation about natural vs. cultured vs fake.


----------



## neatokimmo

I have a sterling chain so I can't answer that question.

I wore mine in the parks for several days and I sweated and crudded it up pretty bad.

When I flip it from front to back, I think the back looks duller than the front does. 

My Mom wore hers on a longer chain that fell on her shirt and her's still looks new.

They aren't high end charms, but they are super cute with the pearl in them


----------



## cricketgirl

I just got back from Disney and Did the Pick a Pearl in Epcot. They were out of Geko's. SO I took my pearls my pinkish 7mm and my husbands 7 1/4 goldish pearls to Downtown Disney. The cost for the Geko setting in Sterling has gone up. It was $49.00 I had my heart set on it but after reading on here for so long that they were $19.00 plus the $17.00 for the pick a pearl the $49.00 plus $17.00 was quite a shock. Just an FYI for all of you. Silver apparently has gone way up in price.
Lori


----------



## Sandy321

WOW

Thanks for the heads up - JC Penny still has their sterling necklaces on sale 50%off!!


----------



## jennyraye

Kohl's is having a huge sale on fine jewelry right now. Dd and I got sterling silver chains to go with our twin pearls today. Not just plain links, but very nice, yet delicate designs. Original price $35 each--sale price $13.99, plus an additional 15% off total purchase with a coupon I got by email from Kohl's. I wound up getting another sterling necklace for her for Christmas--total cost was $40 or less for all three. Check them out! They're having their late night/early bird sale tonight and tomorrow, too--may mean additional savings.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

We've been wearing our carriages for awhile now and the silver is wearing off (copperish looking underneath).  I think I'm going to order 2 more carriages and then coat them with clear nailpolish - thoughts anyone on if that will make them last longer?


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

I just wanted to share; I ordered 5 carriages from this site: http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wish-pearl-pendants-cages-wholesale-p-14044.html

And they let me purchase them at the wholesale price ($0.90), so the 5 carriages plus shipping cost me $7.50, after $3 shipping. I got them the other day.


----------



## angiefry

I am so glad I found this thread!  I cant wait to do this.  Will be spending our first Christmas in Disney this year and think this would be really special for 
DD9 and I to do together.


----------



## mickeymouse1017

That'sNotVeryMagical said:


> I just wanted to share; I ordered 5 carriages from this site: http://www.topearl.com/wg43-18kgp-wish-pearl-pendants-cages-wholesale-p-14044.html
> 
> And they let me purchase them at the wholesale price ($0.90), so the 5 carriages plus shipping cost me $7.50, after $3 shipping. I got them the other day.



Thanks for posting this.  I was able to order the other one that my DD had been wanting and got it for the wholesale price for 1. The entire thing with shipping was cheaper than anywhere else.  Thanks!!!


----------



## inkkognito

famsen said:


> I bought two carriages online and I really love them. They are a lot heavier and sturdier than I expected. I picked two pearls in Japan today. One was a 7-1/4 and the other was 7-1/2. The 7-1/4 fit in the carriage just perfectly but the 7-1/2 is definitely too big. The carriage won't close because the pearl is too big. I could wear it but being slightly open, it doesn't look right.


7 1/4 is definitely the limit for the carriage. I picked my pearl today for my birthday (heads up for other b-day people...they don't accept the b-day gift card) and got a pinkish pearl that is 7 1/4 and fits exactly in the carriage with no room to spare. Whew! I'm so glad I got just the right size.


----------



## inkkognito

Quick addendum to my earlier post: I wrote an article about my pearl picking experience, complete with photos of the entire process. Click here to read it. It really was a lot of fun, and I'm still shocked at my luck in getting a pearl of exactly the right size for my carriage.


----------



## fakereadhed

Great job on the article!


----------



## luvmyfam444

Just back & attempted this @ DTD's kiosk.  There was a woman named Mary working, who we thought was pleasant @ first.  DD(6) goes into the little bowl of about 10 oysters with tongs to pick out her oyster - all that was fine - she cleans it - talks it up how pretty it is (she got a golden one) and yadda yadda.  Didn't tell us the size - I had to ask her.  

Then she quizzes me on what I'm gonna do with it - I need to buy from her - I can't remember what she said I needed to have - but whatever it was I couldn't get anywhere else (a mounting maybe?) I told her no I didn't need anything but the pearl she still is pressuring us saying we MUSt get it - I tell her I have something - she says what - a cage?  I say yes - she then asks me what size pearl I need 'cause its not a one size fits all kinda thing.  I said I don't know & that I'd deal with it later.

NEXt dd (3) we try to get to pick one & she decides to cry & say she doesn't want one (she was a bit cranky) I was gonna do it with her - give her the tongs & help her but Mary said - odn't make her do it - she's not old enough -SOOOO she wouldn't let us buy the other pearl.  DH got TICKED & let her know it that if he wanted to buy something he could if he wanted...he wanted to go back & buy from the other girl working there just 'cause - but I wouldn't let them get any more of out money...

SOO the whole pap was a disaster for us - oldest dd didn't want oneI asked her to go 1st & she said no...so my 3 little carriages sit here empty so much for a nice little magical surprise....


----------



## luvmyfam444

BTW - I bought some organza ribbon @ WM & the clasp & it made an adorable necklace - SOOO easy to do!


----------



## gk90

Sorry that it didn't work out luvmyfam444, maybe you can try again next trip?  The CMs in Epcot Japan are very nice and don't pressure to buy a setting.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

ditto gk90 - I'm sorry it didn't work out for you!  

The CMs in Japan are really nice we weren't pressured at all.  In fact they watched us put our pearls into our carriages and even admired them.


----------



## inkkognito

Ditto on no pressure to buy a setting in Japan. I put my pearl in my carriage right there, and the girl was very nice. No mention of buying anything.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Hi y'all! I'm in WDW now and am just back from the Japan pavilion at Epcot. Picking a pearl is my favorite souvenir! Yesterday morning I was the first customer of the day. Pulled a 7 3/4 mm pinkish white pearl. The CM bagged it and I went on my way.

Tonight, I had DH w/ me. Decided to get another to make a double ring. Pulled a 7 1/4 blue pearl!! It's gorgeous with the other one.

Today must've been a lucky day... Saw a very rare (yet small) bright bluish pearl and a big ol' honkin' 8 3/4 mm both set into jewelry when I picked my ring up


----------



## two*little*birds

We went to DTD two nights ago and stopped at the Pearl Factory.

DD got a pretty white/pink pearl that was 7.5mm, and we set it in a 14k yellow gold sun pendant ($139.99).

I got a 7.9mm creamy champagne pearl and set it in an infinite love pendant set with a small .03 diamond ($189.99).

We also got DFIL's fiancé a pearl (pinkish), set in a plain 14k yellow loop/pendant ($29.99).

We got the first 2 pearls for $31.98, and the 3rd one was free.

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## luvthemouse71

luvmyfam444 said:


> Just back & attempted this @ DTD's kiosk.  There was a woman named Mary working, who we thought was pleasant @ first.  DD(6) goes into the little bowl of about 10 oysters with tongs to pick out her oyster - all that was fine - she cleans it - talks it up how pretty it is (she got a golden one) and yadda yadda.  Didn't tell us the size - I had to ask her.
> 
> Then she quizzes me on what I'm gonna do with it - I need to buy from her - I can't remember what she said I needed to have - but whatever it was I couldn't get anywhere else (a mounting maybe?) I told her no I didn't need anything but the pearl she still is pressuring us saying we MUSt get it - I tell her I have something - she says what - a cage?  I say yes - she then asks me what size pearl I need 'cause its not a one size fits all kinda thing.  I said I don't know & that I'd deal with it later.
> 
> NEXt dd (3) we try to get to pick one & she decides to cry & say she doesn't want one (she was a bit cranky) I was gonna do it with her - give her the tongs & help her but Mary said - odn't make her do it - she's not old enough -SOOOO she wouldn't let us buy the other pearl.  DH got TICKED & let her know it that if he wanted to buy something he could if he wanted...he wanted to go back & buy from the other girl working there just 'cause - but I wouldn't let them get any more of out money...
> 
> SOO the whole pap was a disaster for us - oldest dd didn't want oneI asked her to go 1st & she said no...so my 3 little carriages sit here empty so much for a nice little magical surprise....


Like others have said..go to the one in the Japan pavilion. You buy the pearl first-you pay and they give you a ticket. Once you pick the pearl, they put it in a baggie and you can do what you want with it. Never have gotten pressure to spend outside my budget or to purchase a setting, for that matter.

You are not the only person to have a bad experience at the one in DTD..you should call and let her boss know that she was rude to you, and that you won't be going there anymore.


----------



## h0pe

I went this past May, and followed this advice, and I got one BEAUTIFUL white pearl which was 18 1/2 mm! 

So Ugly is better! lol


----------



## two*little*birds

Here are the ones we got from DTD, first one is for me, second one is for DD. DFIL's fiancé is already wearing hers.


----------



## mskayjay

luvmyfam444 said:


> Just back & attempted this @ DTD's kiosk.  There was a woman named Mary working, who we thought was pleasant @ first.  DD(6) goes into the little bowl of about 10 oysters with tongs to pick out her oyster - all that was fine - she cleans it - talks it up how pretty it is (she got a golden one) and yadda yadda.  Didn't tell us the size - I had to ask her.
> 
> Then she quizzes me on what I'm gonna do with it - I need to buy from her - I can't remember what she said I needed to have - but whatever it was I couldn't get anywhere else (a mounting maybe?) I told her no I didn't need anything but the pearl she still is pressuring us saying we MUSt get it - I tell her I have something - she says what - a cage?  I say yes - she then asks me what size pearl I need 'cause its not a one size fits all kinda thing.  I said I don't know & that I'd deal with it later.
> 
> NEXt dd (3) we try to get to pick one & she decides to cry & say she doesn't want one (she was a bit cranky) I was gonna do it with her - give her the tongs & help her but Mary said - odn't make her do it - she's not old enough -SOOOO she wouldn't let us buy the other pearl.  DH got TICKED & let her know it that if he wanted to buy something he could if he wanted...he wanted to go back & buy from the other girl working there just 'cause - but I wouldn't let them get any more of out money...
> 
> SOO the whole pap was a disaster for us - oldest dd didn't want oneI asked her to go 1st & she said no...so my 3 little carriages sit here empty so much for a nice little magical surprise....




I am just back from WDW as well.  I picked 2 pearls from DTD and literally walked away from that witch Mary because she was so rude.  I had a very nice lady help me and got two nice pearls but they were both uncermoniously dumped into one bag with no sizes noted or anything when I indicated that the seting prices were more than I expected.  I didn't realize that you could not get those pearls set at the Japan pavillion so I "had to"   pick a few more while I was at Epcot.  I took my original pearls back to DTD to try to find something nice and affordable for my pearls (they are ridiculously expensive for anything other than the most basic of settings) and Miss Miserable was working again.  She is so pushy and snotty to people that it is embarassing.  Once they realized we were trying to be careful with what we were purchasing, they totally ignored us.  I had on two of my pieces from Epcot and folks asked where I got them and you can bet your butt I told them where and how much they were.  Suddenly it became an issue that you "shouldn't set pearls in sterling silver".  HUH????????  They're just unreal over there and I am really sorry I gave them any business.  I have my two pearls from them that I will take to a jeweler here to have set and I don't care if I pay the same amount as I would have there for the settings....it's the principal.  And let me also clearly state that while the DTD folks were quite snooty in their comments about the women working in Japan ("oh they just bring those girls from Japan for 6 months and they don't know what they're doing.  We've been in business for over 80 years"), the folks in Japan NEVER said anything rude about the Hawaiin pearl people but rather politely said they could not set the pearls and they were very sorry about that.  

For anyone who is going to jump in and say you get what you pay for or any other comments about us being cheap or anything similar, please....we spent a ton of money and I do mean a ton again this trip.  I just think it is really uncalled for to carry only white and yellow gold pieces and make the majority of folks who are looking for something pretty and fun as an affordable keepsake feel really crappy about what they are trying to do.


----------



## Sandy321

so sad about rude Mary!

I love my SS setting I got in Japan/Epcot!!  DH got it for me - it was our 25th wedding anniversary - I wanted silver - and when I wear it - I am remided of the WHOLE trip - it wasnt about the money - it is about the memories!!

Also - I never realized but often the "white" gold has to be "redipped"!  

give me Sterling Silver any day!


----------



## mistee

what did this mary look like? i had a bad experience there also w/ a moody worker. she drilled my pearl w/o asking so i then had to get it set!


----------



## CruznLexi

On our trip I looked at Typhone Lagoon and then later in the day at Epcot. It seemed that the one at TL had no personalty so we went with Epcot. We did it late at night and it was crowded. The girl in front of me picked twins I was worried it would not fit into my carriage. I could not tell how good my oyster was as the water was murky. I picked a white pearl that is 7 1/2 they even beat the drums! Also was on Disney Magic and no pearl cages.


----------



## That'sNotVeryMagical

mskayjay said:


> And let me also clearly state that while the DTD folks were quite snooty in their comments about the women working in Japan ("oh they just bring those girls from Japan for 6 months and they don't know what they're doing.  We've been in business for over 80 years"), the folks in Japan NEVER said anything rude about the Hawaiin pearl people but rather politely said they could not set the pearls and they were very sorry about that.



That would have made me so angry. First of all, many of those girls are college students; no one expects them to be master jewelers or whatever the DTD people think they should be (does experience really matter anyway)? 

And secondly, I would have said "wow, you've been working here for 80 years?!"


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have already posted about the Pick A Pearl at Seaworld. When I got back from the cruise, I went to Epcot and got my pearl. I got a 7.5 pure white pearl that I put somewhere so safe that I still have not found it again.

I was a little disappointed that I only got white pearls and towards the end of the vacation I went back to Epcot and picked another two oysters. I got, you guessed it, pure white pearls. One was 7 and the other oyster contained twins of 6.5 each. I was really pleased with this. I had the twins turned into simple stud earrings and the single pearl I had set in a dolphin cellphone charm.

Corinna


----------



## Dcvintage

luvmyfam444 that's terrible! I would complain, that company is located in Hawaii too and they always try to convince you to buy expensive stuff but they aren't supposed to get nasty about it, they have a website http://www.pearl-factory.com/ see if you can email them on the customer service section. And thanks for the warning! I am not sure but I know I have read complaints about the DTD pearl factory somewhere, maybe Yelp.com. I always go to Japan but the pearl factory has an octopus setting I really want, so now I plan to go to the pearl factory outside the beach club near Epcot so I don't run into that Mary, she sounds very cranky. I'm printing out a picture of the setting and making sure they have it first before I pick a pearl, if they don't I'll pass. I'm still going to Japan though saved up a good amount of spending money and don't want to miss it


----------



## mchelle77

I just got back on Wednesday and did the Pick a Pearl in Japan in Epcot. What's funny is that we went to DTD on our first day (Monday) and I saw the "Mary" lady at that location. She had a FACE on her. 

The next day (Tuesday) we were in Epcot so I did it then. I LOVED it! I was sure I'd get a ring but when I saw all of the settings I realized I'd be knocking that all over the place (like I do with my engagement ring - at least that's insured and can be fixed easily and freely!  ) I ended up getting a pendant that I LOVE. I actually like it more than I did any of the ring settings, so I'm very happy.






I can't remember what I paid for it, but the total (for the pearl and the pendant) was about $50.


----------



## wdwmickey

mchelle77--DD and I both chose this necklace   Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## lubbylu

Just wondering if anyone that's visited recently can remember if the octopus setting like the one on the Pearl Factory website was available at Epcot?

Sort of a 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea/Little Mermaid/Pirates of the Carribean theme...  ooh with a black pearl even more fun!

We're going in 2 weeks and having lunch at Teppan Edo one day so I'm definately planning on doing this before lunch and picking it up afterwards


----------



## Princess Bling

My DD and I did this in October and we loved it.  We went to the Japan Pavillion. Everyone there is so nice and the selection and prices are much better than the Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney.  We both got 7mm pinkish white pearls.  I will post pics later.


----------



## Princess Bling

lubbylu, the Japan Pavillion has a different selection than the Pearl Factory. I think they are two different companies, but not sure. I did not see an octopus setting when I was there.


----------



## mskayjay

Pearl Factory in DownTown Disney is not affiliated with the folks at Japan at all.  You are absolutely correct.


----------



## robert88

Wow, those prices really add up! 

Haha, like this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY7oV6RegxE! Maybe when I start coughing up money I'll consider it!


----------



## Princess Bling

Robert88, the prices may be a little high but considering they have many choices that are sterling silver helps keep the budget down.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mskayjay

Pearl Factory has very few pieces in silver.  Anyone else who has been there please pipe in on this but from what we personally were offered, there were plain studs to mount your pearls on as earrings and one very basic quarter basket that would go over the top of the pearl so it could hang on a chain.  That was it.  

At the Japan pavillion, almost half of the settings are moderately or even cheaply priced silver and the other half is gold.  You can choose which way to go.  

The other difference about the two places is that Pearl factory tells you a "value" of your pearl based strictly on the size.  In Japan they will tell you no value because just as a diamond needs to be evaluated for imperfections, etc. so too do pearls need to be evaluated and valued.  If you believe you are getting a pearl worth hundreds of dollars for every $17 oyster you open.....why would Pearl Factory give them to you for that price?  Seriously.   You may in fact get one that is exceptional but without a professional looking at it there is no way to tell.  They all look the same to me so I don't care about the value of mine though I sure do love my blue/silver one!  I asked in Japan if they knew when they looked at the pearls if they were of exceptional grade or not and each time I asked the answer was "no, there is a special person who does that" and it makes sense.  Just like a diamond grader does with those items.


----------



## Princess Bling

I do agree that the Pearl Factory had very limited choices in silver. On the other hand the Japan Pavillion had many choices.  If anyone is debating doing this or not, I would say go for it.  I love my necklace and every time I wear it I think of Disney and good times.  I would go to the Japan Pavillion, the people there are much nicer.


----------



## squirrel

My niece and I did the pick a pearl in Epcot.  My niece picked a white/cream pearl that was 7 1/2 mm.  I got twins-6 1/2 and 6 3/4mm also white/cream.

I had bought the Cinderella Cage before leaving for WDW and remembered to pack them and bring them with us to Epcot.  I put the larger of the twins in my cage and my niece's just fit in her cage.


----------



## robynchic

landryfam said:


> I am thinking of bringing my own setting for when I pick my pearl.  Will they use my setting (I didn't know if you must purchase one from them for it to be set).
> 
> I have been looking at settings.  How exactly do they do the setting? Is it glued, do they drill, etc.



Don't pick a setting ahead of time.  I had picked out a setting in their display case before getting my pearl, and when I saw the size of the pearl, it would have looked horrendous in the setting I had chosen (the pearl was too big).  So I picked another setting (a horseshoe) and it's gorgeous.  I get so many compliments on it!


----------



## CruznLexi

I did the PAP in Jpan in Oct. I had seen the booth at Typhoon lagon and it just was like something that could be in a mall. The one in Epcot had the more Dsiney feel. We did it around 9pm at night so they were getting close to closing. It was packed but only another girl and I were picking. It was a great experience. I paid for my pearl and then got to pick one. I had bought the cindy carriage on line before the trip and was hoping my pearl would fit. The girl in front of me had picked twins. I pickd not the biggest but it was pretty ugly. And it was 7 1/2 it was just a little bit pink. They did have some nice settings but all I wanted this trip was the pearl to go in the cindy cage. They did have some cages but I did not buy any. No mickey themed. Later in the week we were to eat at Chef's to see Remi so we stoped by this was about noon and hardly anyone here. if you don't want to be rushed this is the time to go.

We went on the magic that Saturday and there are NO cages on the ship. There is the oyster in can with the pearl. It was either $29.95 or $19.95. 
                            Lexi


----------



## Princess Bling

I would love to see pics of everyone's pearls.  I am still trying to figure out how to post mine on here.


----------



## brunette8706

Why does this pearl thread have over 1,000 posts???? LoL!  Am I missing something!?


----------



## Disneyholic

brunette8706 said:


> Why does this pearl thread have over 1,000 posts???? LoL! Am I missing something!?


 
If you have never done the Pick a Pearl, then Yes, you are missing something.  It is a lot of fun.


----------



## brunette8706

Hi!

Actually I was looking at some of the older posts in this thread and quite a few people did submit photos of their treasure!  Very cool, I may have to try that out!  I never gave it much thought while in the Japan area in Epcot, but I will certainly make a trip of it this year.


----------



## Disneyholic

brunette8706 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Actually I was looking at some of the older posts in this thread and quite a few people did submit photos of their treasure! Very cool, I may have to try that out! I never gave it much thought while in the Japan area in Epcot, but I will certainly make a trip of it this year.


 
When you come back, post and let us know how you liked it.  Maybe we will get this thread to 3000.


----------



## brunette8706

Disneyholic said:


> When you come back, post and let us know how you liked it.  Maybe we will get this thread to 3000.


----------



## serrotak

brunette8706 said:


> Why does this pearl thread have over 1,000 posts???? LoL!  Am I missing something!?



I just came across this thread and was wondering the same thing.  It is all cool, though.  We are planning on picking 2 when we go in Feb. one for DW and DD.  Hopefully we get some big ones!!


----------



## la79al

Can anyone tell me how much it is just to pick the pearl, both in Japan and at DTD?  I am thinking about getting the carriage cages off ebay but don't want to if it's going to end up being a ton of money (I am getting them for other people in our party, without them knowing).


----------



## mskayjay

For the newbies to the thread, here is the link to my post with my necklaces.  I got two more new ones this trip but haven't had time to photo them and put them up.  I simply love doing this!  lol

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32084430#post32084430


----------



## Princess Bling

Mskayjay, your necklace is very pretty.  Thanks for sharing the pics and I am looking forward to seeing the new ones.


----------



## solar

la79al said:


> Can anyone tell me how much it is just to pick the pearl, both in Japan and at DTD?  I am thinking about getting the carriage cages off ebay but don't want to if it's going to end up being a ton of money (I am getting them for other people in our party, without them knowing).



I went in September, and it was somewhere around $17 to pick the pearl...(in Japan)

There was no pressure to buy a setting, but I chose one I liked, and it was probably somewhere in the $30-40 range. It took them about 20 mins to set it...it wasn't crowded at the time

Hopefully someone else will chime in with DTD info.


----------



## gk90

la79al said:


> Can anyone tell me how much it is just to pick the pearl, both in Japan and at DTD?  I am thinking about getting the carriage cages off ebay but don't want to if it's going to end up being a ton of money (I am getting them for other people in our party, without them knowing).



In August it was exactly $17.00 in Epcot Japan--I just looked it up on my credit card statement where it's listed as "Mitsukoshi Orlando".
If you're getting the pearls for others in your party without their knowing does that mean that you're bringing the others to Epcot and surprising them there?  Or are you picking the pearls for them?  A big part of the fun is the whole process of picking the oyster and watching the opening.



brunette8706 said:


> Why does this pearl thread have over 1,000 posts???? LoL!  Am I missing something!?


Yes you are!  Go take a look at it next time you're in Epcot and enjoy!


----------



## la79al

gk90 said:


> In August it was exactly $17.00 in Epcot Japan--I just looked it up on my credit card statement where it's listed as "Mitsukoshi Orlando".
> If you're getting the pearls for others in your party without their knowing does that mean that you're bringing the others to Epcot and surprising them there?  Or are you picking the pearls for them?  A big part of the fun is the whole process of picking the oyster and watching the opening.
> 
> 
> Yes you are!  Go take a look at it next time you're in Epcot and enjoy!



We're all going to Epcot together.  I just didn't want to get the cages and give them to them and then make them feel obligated to spend an arm and a leg to pick the pearls.


----------



## robynchic

Princess Bling said:


> I would love to see pics of everyone's pearls.  I am still trying to figure out how to post mine on here.


I'll post one when I get a pic.  I may have one somewhere on the internet


----------



## bozley0621

How is the selectin of yellow and white gold rings at EPCOT?


----------



## robynchic

bozley0621 said:


> How is the selectin of yellow and white gold rings at EPCOT?


Personally, I wouldn't put a pearl in a ring.  Pearls are a very soft stone, and crack and scratch easily.


----------



## Lady V

I can't wait!!  We have been so many times and are always looking for something new to try.  this Feb we are doing this!  How special-going to do it for my DD's birthday!!


----------



## Princess Bling

It is $17 to pick a pearl.  You are not obligated to get a setting if you don't want one.  The people in the Japan Pavillion didn't say anything about us bringing our own cage with us.


----------



## Princess Bling

In the Japan Pavillion at Epcot they seemed to have several choices of both sterling silver and gold settings.  The Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney has more gold choices.


----------



## Princess Bling

Here are the pearls that we got in Epcot at the Japan Pavillion. Both pearls are 7mm. I got the Cinderella cage off ebay and the other setting is white gold.
<br> src="http://www.thcarmor.theshoppe.com/pearl.html" border="0" alt="" /><br />





Here is a link to the pictures:
http://www.thcarmor.theshoppe.com/pearl.html


----------



## luvthemouse71

robynchic said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put a pearl in a ring.  Pearls are a very soft stone, and crack and scratch easily.


You do have to be careful with pearls but I have two pearl rings that I got at Epcot some years ago, and they're both fine. 

I don't wear them when I do dishes, or at work-more for weekends and special occasions.


----------



## luvthemouse71

Dcvintage said:


> My fiance (now husband) did the pick a pearl for me in Japan. Funny story, that night we had gone to dinner at the Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club. I had eaten a steamed clam and felt something inside the clam meat (luckily I didn't break my tooth on it). It was like a pearl (but only oysters make pearls) but inside the clam. It was white I'd say about 5-6mm and kinda dull. We thought it was pretty funny and the waitress actually brought the chef out to see it as this had never happened there before. We couldn't have it set because it was, well not a pearl, and very fragile. My fiance and I headed back to Epcot and went to the big store in Japan, while I was looking elsewhere in the store he went and bought an oyster. He ended up getting a big white pearl. They beat the drums, etc...  I had it set in a silver ring, it was less than $50 for the whole thing. I also still have the "pearl" from the inside of the clam somewhere in a little baggie in my room. I'd post a pick of the ring but haven't figured out how to do that =/


We have Quahogs where I'm from, and they make pearls. They are very rare but can be very beautiful.(worth a lot too) I don't think just oysters make pearls..I'm off to check.

Found this..http://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/na...purple-pearl-clam-i-eating-quahog-thread.html


----------



## aviva5675

I did this a few days ago.  Was in the Japan store and suddenly realized I was standing in front of Pick a Pearl.  So I just went for it.  I didnt know about the whole gong banging, drum sounding, make alot of noise thing!  It was fine,a nd my pearl was nice-- 7 1/4, don't know if thats normal or large.  I had it set into a necklace setting with a stone for my daughter's birthdate.  At the very end they said, oh dont get it in water!  Since I wear a necklace all the time I was kind of annoyed, since Im not sure I wouldve done it otherwise.  Im going to wear it and just see how it goes.  The setting seems kind of flimsy but--it isnt fancy stuff.  Anyway, the experience was fun.


----------



## Zookeeperof4

LOL..I was looking for Pearl info...ended up being entertained in the meantime.  I guess I will have to keep my popcorn to myself..my mom always said "Dont feed the TROLLS!"


----------



## Princess Bling

Wow!  Knowledge and entertainment, glad I joined! lol


----------



## nmmom95

I had never seen the pick a pearl.  I learned about it here on the DIS.  We did this last week, and my DS6 picked an oyster with 2 6.5mm pearls!  We had them made into earrings.  It is a lot of fun and the girls there are very nice.


----------



## Princess Bling

nmmom95- I would love to see pics of your earrings.  You are so lucky to have gotten twins!!


----------



## Dommiekazommie

We're heading down the world in feb, and im hoping my
dbf has been picking up on my valentines day hints! I'd love to see some
more pics of recent pearls if anyone had them? Otherwise I know I'll be standing at the counter for ever deciding. Lol


----------



## mickeymouse108

we are going in july for our 20th wedding anv. and I think this would be a great thing to get to remember our special day.  I am a total Mickeymouse freak and have lots of nice disney jewlery including a diamond mickeymouse necklace.  Do they have any nice Mickeymouse settings for the pearls?  adult looking not childish.


----------



## elgerber

mickeymouse108 said:


> we are going in july for our 20th wedding anv. and I think this would be a great thing to get to remember our special day.  I am a total Mickeymouse freak and have lots of nice disney jewlery including a diamond mickeymouse necklace.  Do they have any nice Mickeymouse settings for the pearls?  adult looking not childish.



I have never seen any Disney settings for the pearls.


----------



## Belleandtinker

Do both WDW locations sell the Cinderella coach cage?  How much?  Serling, gold, etc?


----------



## pixleyyy

Belleandtinker said:


> Do both WDW locations sell the Cinderella coach cage?  How much?  Serling, gold, etc?



Nope, those have to be purchased on ebay.  They don't sell them at either location.


----------



## LeesaD

I am so glad that I found this thread! I will definitely be picking a pearl. How fun!


----------



## ScarlettinWonderland

Part of me wanted to do this but I felt really bad for the oysters.


----------



## Stefy

elgerber said:


> I have never seen any Disney settings for the pearls.



Me neither, but they should do some shouldn't they.  Perhaps a Mickey Head cage setting, or Tink standing on top of the pearl maybe.



ScarlettinWonderland said:


> Part of me wanted to do this but I felt really bad for the oysters.



I don't think the Oysters are alive and I presume that they come from Oyster farms, so are bred specifically for the pearl purpose.  Feel free to correct me if I am wrong guys.


----------



## Celesdragon

Wow, ok. I just read through this entire thread, and I have a question that I don't remember seeing an answer for (or maybe it was... but around page 40, it started to blur....)

PAP in Japan doesn't seem to have a problem with people bringing their own cages, but what about actual settings? I have a double pearl pendant that lost one pearl years ago, and I'm wondering if I can get a pearl there, and have them set it on my used pendant for me? 

I have a funny feeling that when I go in April.. I won't be able to stop at one pearl.


----------



## sabrecmc

We did the PAP at the Beach Club resort, down by their pool.  My 4 year old took the oyster choosing quite seriously...but ended up with a 7.5mm pearl!  I trained her well.  We had a lovely princess crown in 14K gold with a tiny diamond attached to the top and a 16 inch gold box chain added.  It was $192 total.  I thought that was very reasonable for everything.  Not cheap, of course, but not outrageous either.


----------



## avic77

I picked a pearl in DTD last time we went to Disney in Feb 2008 (silver 7mm i think). Since I knew we were going back and my girls had showed interest i planned in advance for them to pick pearls themselves. I ordered a Cinderella carriage cage for my DD9 and a Fish cage for my DD 15 off Hydia Pearl.com
We went to the japan PAP station on Sunday Jan 31st and purchased 2 oysters one for each girl. They picked their own oysters and the lady kept track of whose was whose.
DD9 went first and picked a very dark but rather small oyster it contained a rare silver blue 7mm pearl.
DD15 picked a larger oyster that was "hairy" looking and got a 7 1/4 mm pearl in a pale pinkish cream. She really wanted a "colored" pearl and was disappointed that her little sister got the rare silver.
Since my mother had asked for a pearl for her birthday We went back on Feb 4th and let DD15 pick again. We told her she could pick between her first pearl or this one and we would give Nana the other. She picked an oyster (I didnt really take much notice of this oyster so i dont recall what it looked like) and inside was a pure cream 7 and 1/2 mm pearl. 
DD15 kept her original pick.
The experiance was more entertaining at Japan but the wait can be long. In DTD almost no one is at the little stand and you are able to take your time and not get crowded out. It was difficult to take pictures as the crowd really presses in in Japan when the ladies start banging the gong thing.


----------



## kimberlyr

Princess Bling said:


> Here are the pearls that we got in Epcot at the Japan Pavillion. Both pearls are 7mm. I got the Cinderella cage off ebay and the other setting is white gold.
> <br> src="http://www.thcarmor.theshoppe.com/pearl.html" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the pictures:
> http://www.thcarmor.theshoppe.com/pearl.html



What should I search on ebay for the Cinderella cage??  I'm not finding anything like it.  Thanks!


----------



## mickeystoontown

kimberlyr said:


> What should I search on ebay for the Cinderella cage??  I'm not finding anything like it.  Thanks!



Go to ebay and in the search engine put in pearl cage.  Make sure you are searching in jewelry & watches.  I just did a search and found several coach settings.  As a matter of fact, here's the link to my search: http://jewelry.shop.ebay.com/i.html...0.l1313&_odkw=pearl+cage+settings&_osacat=281


----------



## MYD714

I did this in Japan when I was 16. I ended up with a beautiful pearl that looks almost silver/purple. It's gorgeous. I took it home and never set it. Then, at about age 30, my husband surprised me by setting it in a ring w/a diamond on each side.


----------



## Glencora

Quick warning about some of the eBay cages - I got one of the crown ones, and within two weeks the silver plating had worn off the back of the charm, where it rubbed against my sweater.  I'm not sure if there are solid sterling silver ones on eBay, but you might want to consider those if they're there.  I have not tried the Cinderella coach ones - they may be by a different manufacturer.  Maybe others can comment on those?

Edited to add:  I just went back onto eBay to refresh my memory, and it was the white gold plated (WGP) charm that lost the plating so quickly.  There were some cute sterling silver ones - I'd recommend sticking to those.


----------



## Vickis3js

I have a question my girls and I had done the PAP in Japan last Dec. I picked 2 wanting to make earings for my DD but one was 8 mm and pink the other was 7 and cream so she decided to just make a necklace wiht the large one. I thought I had lost the other one but just discovered it the other day. DH and I are going to WDW for our anniversary and I want to do the PAP if I get one that matches the other one would they set both of them or just the one that I picked when I am there then? It would be cool to surprise my DD with the earings she wanted.


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

Glencora said:


> Quick warning about some of the eBay cages - I got one of the crown ones, and within two weeks the silver plating had worn off the back of the charm, where it rubbed against my sweater.  I'm not sure if there are solid sterling silver ones on eBay, but you might want to consider those if they're there.  I have not tried the Cinderella coach ones - they may be by a different manufacturer.  Maybe others can comment on those?
> 
> Edited to add:  I just went back onto eBay to refresh my memory, and it was the white gold plated (WGP) charm that lost the plating so quickly.  There were some cute sterling silver ones - I'd recommend sticking to those.



I read on this thread, I think, that clear nail polish on the WGP carriage charm should slow down the wearing off of the plating.


----------



## wheredreamsbegin

My DD4 loves unicorns.  She would be thrilled if we could pick a pearl and put it in a unicorn setting.  Does anyone know of anything available at WDW?  We would love to see a picture if possible.  

Thanks!


----------



## hey_jude

Vickis3js said:


> I have a question my girls and I had done the PAP in Japan last Dec. I picked 2 wanting to make earings for my DD but one was 8 mm and pink the other was 7 and cream so she decided to just make a necklace wiht the large one. I thought I had lost the other one but just discovered it the other day. DH and I are going to WDW for our anniversary and I want to do the PAP if I get one that matches the other one would they set both of them or just the one that I picked when I am there then? It would be cool to surprise my DD with the earings she wanted.



You definitely don't have to have them set immediately after you do the PAP.  During our 2009 trip, we picked pearls on a couple of different days and then had a necklace and earrings made on yet another day.  We had the same issue with wanting 2 pearls that matched in size and colour for the earrings.

If you have the original plastic bag with the size and date on it, it would be worth taking it along and asking.  The worst they can say is that they can't do it!


----------



## dansamy

My dd got one this trip and she chose to set it on a "cell-phone charm". I fussed a bit and pointed out that she does not own a cell phone. Bright child that she is, she informed me that the charm is clipped to the cell phone "leash" part and that the charm clasp is identical to her charm bracelet jewelry. So, now she has one "real" charm and tons of cheap "fake" ones! And she bought all of this with her own spending money.


----------



## bgenew1

I have done this twice and have a necklace and a ring. Both are great and have held up really well. Does anyone know if they have a bracelet you can have the pearl set on?


----------



## alison0313

I picked my pearl at DTD.  They were pretty friendly, but I was getting frustrated because I wasn't sure what kind of setting I wanted.  I just wanted to take some time to browse through the selections but the girl helping me kept showing me things I didn't like 

It has 3 diamonds in a gold setting.  Total cost was $191.  She waved the pearl fee because she told me the wrong price.  It was a fun experience 

I need 3 more posts to be able to post an image, but I'll come back and post it soon!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I've done the pearls with my boys several tmes and at Japan and BC.  Has anyone done it several times and found better pearls, such as color or size at one location over the other?


----------



## vester

Can you have it made into a charm for a Tiffany Bracelet?  You know, one of those bracelets that are silver with the dangling charms?  Thanks!


----------



## memster

I picked one from DTD It was so cool and had them put it in a necklace.


----------



## alwaysmom

We picked 3 in Japan at Epcot and 2 at Blizzard Beach.  The ones at Blizzard beach were put into simple post earrings and the 3 from Japan - 1 black, 1 gold and 1 pure white (all the same size and so pretty) are all put away for my boys to have set in settings for their significant others (when they have them )


----------



## Gwendolyn

I've read the complete thread. And I am hooked  I really really really want to pick my own pearl in Epcot in October. Maybe 2 pearls or 4 *blush*

Make it a complete set: ring, earrings, necklace. Ive seen a couple of them that I really like.

I'm looking forward to more pictures and prices


----------



## joandegennaro

Just did this with DD's 17 & 11.  Each picked their own....DD17 got twins and DD 11 got a silver blue...CM made a big fuss as it is rare to get twins and then to open the other one to find the rare silver blue one....they then made a Mickey head with them...beat the drums and show everyone how lucky the girls were to get these pearls.  Have brought them home to have them set at DH's uncle's jewelery store.  Looking for ideas as the twins owner doesn't wear earings.


----------



## wdw_girl_18

I have not just read this whole thread over a span of two days, and I did not buy Cinderellas carriage on ebay to hold my pearl 

Or maybe I did 

I'm excited to pick a pearl in june!!!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Ok..........
After 84 pages...........I really really want to do this!!!
I want to order the Cinderella carriage cage. My DH said no, b/c he does not trust ebay!  
So i'm hoping to order them off topearl.com 
Has anyone order from them before and did they like what they got??
Should i order the chains as well??


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Ok..........
> After 84 pages...........I really really want to do this!!!
> I want to order the Cinderella carriage cage. My DH said no, b/c he does not trust ebay!
> So i'm hoping to order them off topearl.com
> Has anyone order from them before and did they like what they got??
> Should i order the chains as well??



I recently ordered 3 of the Cinderella carriage cages off ebay and received them with no troubles.  The price was unbeatable and the shipping one of the fastest I've seen.  I understand your DH's hangups about ebay, but I did not have any trouble at all.  And the carraiges I got came with chains.  I got them for my nieces so the chains should be good enough.  If it were for me I'd probably buy a nice chain at home to put it on.


----------



## Kurby

i ordered 2 cages from ebay last year - no problem at all.

actually i've ever had a problem ordering anything off ebay.  mind you i only buy from people who have tons of good reviews.

eve when there's been a problem with something i've ordered (a dvd) it's been replaced asap

i wouldn't worry about ordering something from ebay


----------



## ccgirl

I was very weary of eBay as well.  Honestly, the buyers have more "protection" than the seller.  I use paypal to pay and have never had a problem.  I ordered the cinderella coaches and they were wonderful.  The chains are a bit cheap but, hey...what do you want for free???  I think I got it in 3 days.  I only buy from people with 99% or above positive rating.  Go for it.


----------



## angierae

Not only am *I* really excited about doing this, we've decided (since we're going to Disney with my MIL) to have her pick out a pearl and setting as her mother's day gift.  (We're leaving FLorida on Mother's Day.)


----------



## Befferk

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Ok..........
> After 84 pages...........I really really want to do this!!!
> I want to order the Cinderella carriage cage. My DH said no, b/c he does not trust ebay!
> So i'm hoping to order them off topearl.com
> Has anyone order from them before and did they like what they got??
> Should i order the chains as well??



I do believe if you look closer on that site that there is a 50 piece minimum order on those. I wouldn't hesitate to order from Ebay. I've been buying and selling for many years, only had a problem twice, and both times I had no problem getting my money back.


----------



## luvbeinamom

I just received 3 cinderella carriages off Ebay that I ordered last week.  They were 12.50 for all three with shipping and they are perfect!  I cannot wait to pick a pearl my two daughters next week!!


----------



## luvbeinamom

luvbeinamom said:


> I just received 3 cinderella carriages off Ebay that I ordered last week.  They were 12.50 for all three with shipping and they are perfect!  I cannot wait to pick a pearl my two daughters next week!!



I forgot to mention, they all came with the chain too.  That wasn't listed in the description so it was a very pleasant surprise.  They each came with a cute little gold tie gift bag as well.


----------



## gk90

We bought flower-shaped cages from that seller, very prompt service and a nice gold gift bag too. You do have to be careful with eBay but there are many honest and reliable sellers too, just look at the feedback ratings.


----------



## bearchele

I just recieved my carriage cages. I ordered 2, one for me and one for DD. The came quick. I ordered on Sunday and got them on Thursday. Now looking foward to my trip in July. My DD can't wait to get her own pearl so she can wear the necklace.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Befferk said:


> I do believe if you look closer on that site that there is a 50 piece minimum order on those. I wouldn't hesitate to order from Ebay. I've been buying and selling for many years, only had a problem twice, and both times I had no problem getting my money back.



Your right! Thanks for the advice
DH still will not let me get it off ebay. 
He just doesn't trust putting our credit card through ebay. 
I guess I will have to pass on the coach


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Question:: 
I friend of mine has a pay pal account. She said she would put it through that so i can get the coach, but does she need an ebay account as well???


----------



## sonnesolsun

luvbeinamom said:


> I forgot to mention, they all came with the chain too.  That wasn't listed in the description so it was a very pleasant surprise.  They each came with a cute little gold tie gift bag as well.



Do you happen to remember the seller's name? 
Have been looking at them on ebay as well...
Would like to purchase and take with for our surprise trip in June!
TIA


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

sonnesolsun said:


> Do you happen to remember the seller's name?
> Have been looking at them on ebay as well...
> Would like to purchase and take with for our surprise trip in June!
> TIA



sellers name is kzgc08 
I'm so jealous!


----------



## Kurby

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Your right! Thanks for the advice
> DH still will not let me get it off ebay.
> He just doesn't trust putting our credit card through ebay.
> I guess I will have to pass on the coach





you're not putting your cc through ebay.  you're putting it on pay pal which is a secure site.

plus using your cc is the best thing since you can have charges investigated and reversed if your number is stolen


----------



## sonnesolsun

Lorilais_mommie said:


> sellers name is kzgc08
> I'm so jealous!



THANKS!!!


----------



## luvthemouse71

Lorilais_mommie said:
			
		

> Your right! Thanks for the advice
> DH still will not let me get it off ebay.
> He just doesn't trust putting our credit card through ebay.
> I guess I will have to pass on the coach



Some sellers accept money orders and I have seen eBay gift cards as well.Not trying to be disrepectful, but you're a grown woman-I say, if you want this charm, go for it.


----------



## Kurby

oh - here - show this to your dh

it's ebay's policy


 We'll cover your purchase price plus original shipping.   Learn more 



here's the link for learn more

http://pages.ebay.com/coverage/index.html


----------



## inkkognito

I have dealt with several Ebay cage sellers, as I have purchased the carriage, an elephant (will hold two pearls), a cross and dolphons. Every time the item has been shipped promptly. Just one warning on the cages that come with the chain and gold bag. The chain comes unlatched VERY easily (this has been the case with two of them), so I advise using a different one if you don't want to lose your charm. I got that type of chain with my carriage and elephant cages.


----------



## luvbeinamom

inkkognito said:


> I have dealt with several Ebay cage sellers, as I have purchased the carriage, an elephant (will hold two pearls), a cross and dolphons. Every time the item has been shipped promptly. Just one warning on the cages that come with the chain and gold bag. The chain comes unlatched VERY easily (this has been the case with two of them), so I advise using a different one if you don't want to lose your charm. I got that type of chain with my carriage and elephant cages.



Thanks for the tip on the chains.  They seemed pretty sturdy and locked well when I was putting the carriage on, but I'll definitely keep an eye on it!  



Lorilais_mommie said:


> sellers name is kzgc08
> I'm so jealous!



Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Glencora

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Your right! Thanks for the advice
> DH still will not let me get it off ebay.
> He just doesn't trust putting our credit card through ebay.
> I guess I will have to pass on the coach




I've used PayPal and bought from ebay for years now, and never had a problem.  Be sure to check the seller's feedback rating - if it's over 99%, you should be good to go.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Hubby said YES!!! 
After all the advice from the theard he said we could try it out. 
We opened a paypal account and ordered off ebay! 
Thank you to eveyone for the advice!


The only reason it was such a big thing is that DH is VERY careful with our credit cards. He watches them like a hawk! He had his credit stolen once and it did not end well.  

So altho I am a grown women
(not at WDW tho, I'm the biggest kid there is. Meltdown and everything)
I still think it is a fair to my DH if I ask him before buying something. And had he still said no ebay I would have live w/o my coach.
(Altho he would have had to pay more in the end to have the pearl set in a ring for me) that seemed to sway him ALOT! 

Thanks again to for all the advice!


----------



## Kurby

a lot of people or a bit scared to order things online still.  my mother still freaks out when i say ohhh i'll just order that online.   it's almost like i told her i was going to chop my head off or something LOL


glad he said yes and that you can have your cage.  if it went on much longer i would have offered to buy it for you and ship it down.  

dd LOVES hers (and i love mine)

pick a good pearl - not too big not to small and enjoy


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I have not read this whole thread, but I was wondering, does the Japan one have settings that are disney settings? Like disney characters, or icons? If so, what are the prices?


----------



## famsen

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I have not read this whole thread, but I was wondering, does the Japan one have settings that are disney settings? Like disney characters, or icons? If so, what are the prices?



We've been picking pearls in Japan every trip for that last several years and I have never seen a Disney setting. I haven't seen Disney settings at the kiosk in Downtown Disney either.

Now that I have several cages from ebay, my husband who is LOVES to pick the pearls and watch others picking their oysters to see what they get, can have at it next week when we go and can work on finally getting me that elusive black pearl!


----------



## Disfamily0405

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but if you are afraid to use your debit/credit card to make purchases on Ebay you can by an Ebay gift card... my local Kroger carries them.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Just bought 2 cinderella cages from ebay. It only holds a 10MM pearl or smaller. Do the pearls in Japan usually small?
Got one for my DD and one for me.


----------



## GoofyTraci

I hve a question about the cinderella cages/ coach. Are people bying these at disney or online only? I like the coach and rather just buy it there. How do we know which ones are at disney?

Sorry so many questions I am not new to disney just new to this. TIA


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Just bought 2 cinderella cages from ebay. It only holds a 10MM pearl or smaller. Do the pearls in Japan usually small?
> Got one for my DD and one for me.



If you order from kzgc08:
it will not hold a 10mm pearl ( or so i have read, i have read all 84 pages ) 
that add says it will holds up to 10mm OVAL pearl 
the pearls in disney seem to be round. 
The most I have hear people getting in the coach if  71/4mm pearl! 
i'm hoping for twins!!! or a black pearl!

*Any advice on picking twins?? or a black pearl??? for a 1st time picker! *


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Kurby said:


> glad he said yes and that you can have your cage.  if it went on much longer i would have offered to buy it for you and ship it down.
> 
> dd LOVES hers (and i love mine)
> 
> pick a good pearl - not too big not to small and enjoy



That would have been very sweet. It just shows how there are still nice people in the world! 
i also ordered one for my DD. I could not pick a pearl in front of her and not let her pick one!
yes i know my DD is spoiled!


----------



## Kurby

not spoiled just loved 

dd picked my pearl and it's beautiful.  just remember VIDEO TAPE IT.  it's a wonderful experience you'll all love

and your welcome - i've had wonderful people on her buy stuff for me when they woudn't ship to Canada.  A beautiful dress for dd and I met the lady on the cruse to give her the money.

another reason i LOVE DIS= so many are willing to help

now if only someone would buy me the D&B disney cruise bag   - anyone??? hello???


----------



## inkkognito

I concur that the cages from that seller will NOT hold 10mm or even close to it if it's a regular round pearl. 7mm is about it. They're a very good seller though...I just placed my third order with them the other day because DH and I went on a spree at Typhoon Lagoon and picked two each (no twins or black ones this time). They ship very, very fast and combine the shipping charges if you order more than one cage at the same time.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

So the pearls from Japan won't fit in the cages from that seller? Thats who I bought from earlier today. Are you saying they are too small for it or too big for it?


----------



## inkkognito

Some will fit in it. It depends on what size pearl you get. You will be fine if your pearl is 7mm or under.


----------



## Cynsational

mickeysgirl17 said:


> So the pearls from Japan won't fit in the cages from that seller? Thats who I bought from earlier today. Are you saying they are too small for it or too big for it?


That's about average size. If you get a pearl that is too big for the cage, you can ask to exchange for a smaller one, I believe.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Cynsational said:


> That's about average size. If you get a pearl that is too big for the cage, you can ask to exchange for a smaller one, I believe.



I hope so. It would suck if I wasted my money and I bought 2! One for DD and one for me so we could have matching necklaces.


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

Some of the pearls we've picked in Japan have been between 7 and 7 1/2, we've gotten bigger ones, but for us around 7 was the norm.  And yes, I've always heard people say they were able to switch their pearl for another size if the one they picked didn't work for them.  I'm sure it would have to be a pearl of a smaller size.  Have fun pearl picking everyone!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

How late is the Japan location open until at night? Does it close earlier than park closing? Thanks!


----------



## elgerber

strmtroopr96 said:


> How late is the Japan location open until at night? Does it close earlier than park closing? Thanks!




They close at nine, but they get VERY busy at the end of the night, so I would advise going earlier in the day/evening if possible.


----------



## strmtroopr96

elgerber said:


> They close at nine, but they get VERY busy at the end of the night, so I would advise going earlier in the day/evening if possible.




Thanks!!! Hoping to maybe get there before 8 pm. There are 7 of us total but we will be headed in 3 different directions for dinner that night so hopefully we can all meet back up in Japan to watch my girls pick their pearls.


----------



## txaggie94gigem

ok....so i have the cinderella coachs coming to me!!!! now how much does just picking the pearl cost in Japan?


----------



## famsen

When we were there three weeks ago the price including tax was $17.00.


----------



## GoofyTraci

GoofyTraci said:


> I hve a question about the cinderella cages/ coach. Are people bying these at disney or online only? I like the coach and rather just buy it there. How do we know which ones are at disney?
> 
> Sorry so many questions I am not new to disney just new to this. TIA



I did not get an answer to this ? does anyone know?

thanks


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

GoofyTraci said:


> I did not get an answer to this ? does anyone know?
> 
> thanks



They are not from Disney. There are no disney themed setting or cages at pick a pearl locations. 
We are ordering them from ebay.  
Then pick up a chain from JCPenny's, The ones as japan are $$$.

Some people have gotten a FREE chain with the Coach order. (don't know if this happens anymore)


----------



## purvislets

We just did Pick a Pearl two weeks ago and loved it!  

I let my daughter pick two (since we were celebrating her birthday) and she ended up with a white/pink one and a golden one, both 7-1/2 MM!  We got the drums played and everything, which I didn't see them do for anyone else.  They said it was because the pearls were so big.  I was so proud.  

But, now my problem is finding a cage to put them in.  I was really glad I hadn't gone ahead and ordered any since most of them only fit up to 7MM.  Anyone have an idea where I might get bigger cages?


----------



## GoofyTraci

Lorilais_mommie said:


> They are not from Disney. There are no disney themed setting or cages at pick a pearl locations.
> We are ordering them from ebay.
> Then pick up a chain from JCPenny's, The ones as japan are $$$.
> 
> Some people have gotten a FREE chain with the Coach order. (don't know if this happens anymore)



thanks for the info.


----------



## tzolkin

Lorilais_mommie said:


> They are not from Disney. There are no disney themed setting or cages at pick a pearl locations.
> We are ordering them from ebay.
> Then pick up a chain from JCPenny's, The ones as japan are $$$.
> 
> *Some people have gotten a FREE chain with the Coach order. (don't know if this happens anymore)*



I just ordered several items last week including 3 coach pearl cages.  I did not receive any bonus chains with them, but I did get a free chain and a little pearl in the one heart pearl cage I purchased.

She also has inexpensive chains for sale in various lengths (all around $4).  I had purchased a few with my order and they are a bit nicer than the free one she included.

I would not hesitate to buy from this seller again.


----------



## julski

I'm sorry if this is a repeat question - but I have read several pages at the front and back of this thread -  but 84 is too overwhelming !    Can someone clarify all the locations that currently have the pick a pearl?  I know Japan but I've heard others too, though,  and want to clarify


----------



## kscwgirl

julski said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repeat question - but I have read several pages at the front and back of this thread -  but 84 is too overwhelming !    Can someone clarify all the locations that currently have the pick a pearl?  I know Japan but I've heard others too, though,  and want to clarify



Downtown Disney


----------



## Kurby

julski said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repeat question - but I have read several pages at the front and back of this thread -  but 84 is too overwhelming !    Can someone clarify all the locations that currently have the pick a pearl?  I know Japan but I've heard others too, though,  and want to clarify





i'm not sure if it's still in this location but it's on the boardwalk close to Capt'n Jacks


----------



## MissAndrea

I ordered the carriage off ebay on Saturday and they were here by Monday!!!  WOW!  I ordered two and the both came with a chain.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

we did this last week, and im so happy we finally did it!  i didnt know it existed til last year, thanks guys!  dd and i each picked one, i got a white pearl, and miss lucky pants, picks one, and as pointing it out, says no, that one....lo and behold, she picks one with a grey pearl!!!  amazing!   
the pearl itself was 15.95, then of course add the settings and chains...the two settings, dd wanted the butterfly and the shortest chain(shes 4) and mine was the four leaf clover that she helped me pick and the longest chain came to 96 bucks.  i almost had a heart attack, but felt it was well worth it.  altho dd really wanted me to pick a ring setting!  lol


----------



## disgram

Last time that I got to do this , I do not remember any ring settings.  Were they in a different area?  As I write this, it sounds dumb. I remember the butterfly and the other animals but no rings.  This would be great for me as I love rings!!!!


----------



## mariepapa

We did this last week. First DD picks ugliest oyster and gets a whopping 8 1/4 mm pearl!!!! So I had to have it set there. Second DD did same and got a lovely 6 3/4 mm with a gorgeous silvery sheen. We ordered a carriage off of ebay for that one. They had a ball with the whole thing.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

MissAndrea said:


> I ordered the carriage off ebay on Saturday and they were here by Monday!!!  WOW!  I ordered two and the both came with a chain.



I ordered Sunday and still have not got mine. Maybe today. I don't know if I will get a chain. I ordered 2 carriage cages and 2 others incase the pearls don't fit in the carriage.


----------



## famsen

Yes, they have ring settings right there. I picked two oysters last year and there is a ring setting specifically for two pearls, so I got that one. There are other ring settings as well. There are also earrings, charms and pin settings.


----------



## mickeystoontown

disgram said:


> Last time that I got to do this , I do not remember any ring settings.  Were they in a different area?  As I write this, it sounds dumb. I remember the butterfly and the other animals but no rings.  This would be great for me as I love rings!!!!



There are several different ring settings to choose from.  Our daughter's pearl was 7 3/4 and we had it made into a ring.  It was a simple sterling silver setting with a little bit of a swirl.  I think the entire cost was about $65.00.


----------



## disgram

Thank you for quick reply!!  I have a set of twins that I had made into stud earrings but was on the other side apparently from the settings.  I will look a little harder this time!!!!  Thank you again!


----------



## jagruti6

Thanks for this thread! DD2's favorite princesses are Tiana and Jasmine right now, so I got a frog cage and a oil lamp cage off ebay. Hope they get here in time! I also picked up a carriage cage, and a apple cage (to represent snow white) to give her on a future trip.


----------



## MissAndrea

mickeysgirl17 said:


> I ordered Sunday and still have not got mine. Maybe today. I don't know if I will get a chain. I ordered 2 carriage cages and 2 others incase the pearls don't fit in the carriage.



I'm wanting to say that they came from Washington...but I may be completely off on that.  Hope they make it to you safely!


----------



## tink20

MissAndrea said:


> I ordered the carriage off ebay on Saturday and they were here by Monday!!!  WOW!  I ordered two and the both came with a chain.



I got mine today!


----------



## lildamo

Can somebody take a picture of the displays with the settings in Japan when they're at Epcot next? That way everybody can see what all the options are!

I'll do it when I get there...you'd just all be waiting until the end of September!


----------



## famsen

lildamo said:


> Can somebody take a picture of the displays with the settings in Japan when they're at Epcot next? That way everybody can see what all the options are!
> 
> I'll do it when I get there...you'd just all be waiting until the end of September!



I will be at ECPOT on Saturday the 8th. I will remember to take pics of the display cases. The prices are with the findings too.
DH is mesmerized by watching all the oysters being opened so I know we will be in Japan for quite awhile. I am praying that he picks me a black pearl this time!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Coach Came today!!! 
I love it!!! it did come with the chains as well!!  I'm happy I ordered 2. I even like it w/o the pearl inside!! I plan to surprise DD as we walk by the pick a pearl station. She will love that mom and her have the same one! 
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Andrea73

I ordered three yesterday!


----------



## lildamo

famsen said:


> I will be at ECPOT on Saturday the 8th. I will remember to take pics of the display cases. The prices are with the findings too.
> DH is mesmerized by watching all the oysters being opened so I know we will be in Japan for quite awhile. I am praying that he picks me a black pearl this time!



Amazing - thank you! I'd love to see the ring settings in particular! I'm over four months out and still excited to pick my pearl.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Just got my cinderella coach cages and 2 other cages I bought in case my pearls didn't fit in the cinderella cages. (Got 1 of each for me and my DD). 

They both came with the chains so I was so happy!!!

I will post pics of them soon.


----------



## annybelj

My husband and I are going to Orlando from July 2, 2010 to July 8, 2010. This will be his second trip to Orlando and my first trip East of Missouri. So it's exciting and important to me. We are planning on going to the Pick-a-pearl place in downtown disney. However we were wondering what the cost of picking a pearl is ( I thought I read it was like $17, but I want to be sure). Also, we were wondering about any advice in picking a pearl? I heard the smallest, ugliest, hairiest pearls are the most unique and beautiful. I would love to get a black pearl, or even like a lavender colored one. Twin pearls would be awesome as well, seeing that the whole reason we are picking pearls is to celebrate our 2nd year anniversary. 

I'm not too worried about the settings, because we figured we would bring them back home to have our jeweler work on making it into a wrap to place around the promise ring he gave me almost 5 years ago.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lillykat

I'm sorry if this was answered but I tried to find it in all the pages but with 2 under 3 running around it is hard to find the answer....

My DD's birthstone is a pearl.  I would love to get her something small at the pick a pearl in Japan.  Can anyone tell me is there a link to where they have the prices?  How much is it to pick the pearl?  What about settings?  Do they have anything appropriate for a 3 year old (we are going in 15 days and she turns 3 in June so I would get it for her bday).  What cost am I looking at?  What do the settings start at (what do they offer for children? rings? only necklaces?) and what do they go up to.


----------



## mariepapa

lillykat said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered but I tried to find it in all the pages but with 2 under 3 running around it is hard to find the answer....
> 
> My DD's birthstone is a pearl.  I would love to get her something small at the pick a pearl in Japan.  Can anyone tell me is there a link to where they have the prices?  How much is it to pick the pearl?  What about settings?  Do they have anything appropriate for a 3 year old (we are going in 15 days and she turns 3 in June so I would get it for her bday).  What cost am I looking at?  What do the settings start at (what do they offer for children? rings? only necklaces?) and what do they go up to.



It is $17 tax included to pick the pearl. Then around $17.50 to have it set in the least expensive setting, which is called the rabbit I believe. I had that one done because my DD's was too large for a carriage. Turned out beautifully though. She adored the whole thing.


----------



## littlbugmom

I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Pick a Pearl in Japan would be able to set the pearl in a charm?

I'm ordering a charm bracelet and a Mickey charm for my DD, from Disney.com (good clearance prices, btw).  I'm also going to surprise her while we're in the World Showcase with a pick-a-pearl.  I would love to be able to get her pearl mounted on a charm that she could add to her new bracelet.

Has anyone seen those settings?


----------



## mickeysgirl17

littlbugmom said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Pick a Pearl in Japan would be able to set the pearl in a charm?
> 
> I'm ordering a charm bracelet and a Mickey charm for my DD, from Disney.com (good clearance prices, btw).  I'm also going to surprise her while we're in the World Showcase with a pick-a-pearl.  I would love to be able to get her pearl mounted on a charm that she could add to her new bracelet.
> 
> Has anyone seen those settings?



I think the people at the japan pearl place could set it in the charms for you. Not sure if there is an extra charge.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Here are pics of the cages I bought from ebay:

The cinderella coach:






Link to where you can buy it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439ebb6df0

and this other one that I liked (in case the pearls don't fit in the cinderella coach):






Link to where you can buy it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/S-P-PEARL-CAGE-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4d17bf3

I didn't think they would come with the chains, but mine did!


----------



## mskayjay

annybelj said:


> My husband and I are going to Orlando from July 2, 2010 to July 8, 2010. This will be his second trip to Orlando and my first trip East of Missouri. So it's exciting and important to me. We are planning on going to the Pick-a-pearl place in downtown disney. However we were wondering what the cost of picking a pearl is ( I thought I read it was like $17, but I want to be sure). Also, we were wondering about any advice in picking a pearl? I heard the smallest, ugliest, hairiest pearls are the most unique and beautiful. I would love to get a black pearl, or even like a lavender colored one. Twin pearls would be awesome as well, seeing that the whole reason we are picking pearls is to celebrate our 2nd year anniversary.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the settings, because we figured we would bring them back home to have our jeweler work on making it into a wrap to place around the promise ring he gave me almost 5 years ago.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!





My advice would be to 100% stay away from the place in DownTown Disney.  I will gladly share via PM with you and anyone else who wants to know just how awful those people and that company are.  Disney higher ups were made aware of it and unfortunately since the company is not Disney owned there is nothing they can do.  

Get your pearl and settings at Epcot in the Japanese pavillion.  The price of the "pick a pearl" part is the same, the settings are very reasonable, and the people are very very nice there.The settings at DTD are very pricey because they are all real gold but for an inexpensive souvenir (especially for children) you don't want to pay that kind of money.  I ended up bringing the pearls I did get at DTD home in a baggie.  They cannot/will not set them at the Japan pavillion if you get them at DTD and they were so mean to us at DTD we refused to do further business with them.  There was a lot of info about all of this several months back here on the board but for a number of reasons the comments had to be removed.  

As I said, please feel free to PM me if you want details but suffice to say....just don't go there and go to Japan instead.


----------



## Glencora

mskayjay said:


> My advice would be to 100% stay away from the place in DownTown Disney.  I will gladly share via PM with you and anyone else who wants to know just how awful those people and that company are.  Disney higher ups were made aware of it and unfortunately since the company is not Disney owned there is nothing they can do.
> 
> Get your pearl and settings at Epcot in the Japanese pavillion.  The price of the "pick a pearl" part is the same, the settings are very reasonable, and the people are very very nice there.The settings at DTD are very pricey because they are all real gold but for an inexpensive souvenir (especially for children) you don't want to pay that kind of money.  I ended up bringing the pearls I did get at DTD home in a baggie.  They cannot/will not set them at the Japan pavillion if you get them at DTD and they were so mean to us at DTD we refused to do further business with them.  There was a lot of info about all of this several months back here on the board but for a number of reasons the comments had to be removed.
> 
> As I said, please feel free to PM me if you want details but suffice to say....just don't go there and go to Japan instead.


----------



## MissAndrea

I bought 2 carriages on ebay for me and DD but my mom and grandma will be with us.  I didn't buy them one because I wanted to let them pick out something they would like.  When you pick a necklace setting in Japan, does it come with a chain?  I know chains have been a topic of discussion for the carriages (mine DID come with them) but I don't want to spend a fortune on chains for DM and DGM if they are seperate. Unless they are reasonably priced I'd rather get something at home and bring it with us.  So- Do the necklaces come with chains and if not, how much are they (the cheapest one)?


----------



## mskayjay

MissAndrea said:


> I bought 2 carriages on ebay for me and DD but my mom and grandma will be with us.  I didn't buy them one because I wanted to let them pick out something they would like.  When you pick a necklace setting in Japan, does it come with a chain?  I know chains have been a topic of discussion for the carriages (mine DID come with them) but I don't want to spend a fortune on chains for DM and DGM if they are seperate. Unless they are reasonably priced I'd rather get something at home and bring it with us.  So- Do the necklaces come with chains and if not, how much are they (the cheapest one)?



They are reasonably priced and yes, they are seperate from the setting piece.


----------



## Glencora

MissAndrea said:


> I bought 2 carriages on ebay for me and DD but my mom and grandma will be with us.  I didn't buy them one because I wanted to let them pick out something they would like.  When you pick a necklace setting in Japan, does it come with a chain?  I know chains have been a topic of discussion for the carriages (mine DID come with them) but I don't want to spend a fortune on chains for DM and DGM if they are seperate. Unless they are reasonably priced I'd rather get something at home and bring it with us.  So- Do the necklaces come with chains and if not, how much are they (the cheapest one)?



No, the necklace prices do not include chains.  Your best bet locally is Michaels or JoAnne for cheap chains (I just ordered some online from Fire Mountain Gems).


----------



## annybelj

When I go to Disneyworld in July of 2010, I am looking to buy my mom a sweatshirt with mickey on it. I have looked around at some of the shopping in Downtown disney, but really can't find anything (unless Mickey's mart has anything). I was wondering if anyone knows where the best deal is to get some Disney clothing?


----------



## Belleandtinker

When we were there last week, our pearl was too big for the coach we bought on ebay so we bought a setting while we were there.

Good - bigger pearl
Bad - not sure what to do with the cinderella coach (might add a bead from a local bead store in it)


----------



## Cynsational

Re: charm bracelet. I was at the pick-a-pearl in Japan today. We bought a cell phone charm setting for $9 and change - there is a clasp attached to the charm (heart, etc, plus your pearl). Simply detach the charm/pearl from the cell phone leash and put it on your bracelet


----------



## wdwpirates

I have a silver pearl from PAP in Japan from a few years ago and I never had it set.  Just went to eBay and purchased the carriage cage!  Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## disgram

If I buy a ring setting from Ebay, would I be able to get it set there at the Japan pick a pearl or would I have to have it done at home?


----------



## tiggerfan9984

disgram said:


> If I buy a ring setting from Ebay, would I be able to get it set there at the Japan pick a pearl or would I have to have it done at home?



You would have to get it done at home if you don't buy the setting from them.


----------



## yourMaire83

mskayjay said:


> My advice would be to 100% stay away from the place in DownTown Disney.  I will gladly share via PM with you and anyone else who wants to know just how awful those people and that company are.  Disney higher ups were made aware of it and unfortunately since the company is not Disney owned there is nothing they can do.
> 
> Get your pearl and settings at Epcot in the Japanese pavillion.  The price of the "pick a pearl" part is the same, the settings are very reasonable, and the people are very very nice there.The settings at DTD are very pricey because they are all real gold but for an inexpensive souvenir (especially for children) you don't want to pay that kind of money.  I ended up bringing the pearls I did get at DTD home in a baggie.  They cannot/will not set them at the Japan pavillion if you get them at DTD and they were so mean to us at DTD we refused to do further business with them.  There was a lot of info about all of this several months back here on the board but for a number of reasons the comments had to be removed.
> 
> As I said, please feel free to PM me if you want details but suffice to say....just don't go there and go to Japan instead.



 I don't know what your experience was, but I whole-heartedly agree.  We had a bad experience at the DTD location.  We didn't purchase anything from them but the woman pretty much called my DH a cheapskate for saying $300 was too much for a pearl setting for me.  We had already seen the ones at Epcot, and after she told us the $300 price I told DH that honestly I liked the one in Epcot better (which was about $35).  She was very very very rude and left a bad taste in my mouth for about an hour.  I would have been livid if I had bought a pearl already at that point.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Belleandtinker said:


> When we were there last week, our pearl was too big for the coach we bought on ebay so we bought a setting while we were there.
> 
> Good - bigger pearl
> Bad - not sure what to do with the cinderella coach (might add a bead from a local bead store in it)



From what I was told, you could have switched your bigger pearl for a smaller one while you were there. But, then you would have a smaller pearl.


----------



## fyinggrip

How does the DTD stand compare with the one in SeaWorld?  We are planning a trip to orlando but we are not planning on going to Epcot and I really would like to do the pick a pearl.


----------



## dolphingirl47

littlbugmom said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Pick a Pearl in Japan would be able to set the pearl in a charm?
> 
> I'm ordering a charm bracelet and a Mickey charm for my DD, from Disney.com (good clearance prices, btw).  I'm also going to surprise her while we're in the World Showcase with a pick-a-pearl.  I would love to be able to get her pearl mounted on a charm that she could add to her new bracelet.
> 
> Has anyone seen those settings?



I got a beautiful dolphin cellphone charm at the Japanese pavilion. I just detached it from the little strap and just wear the charm.



fyinggrip said:


> How does the DTD stand compare with the one in SeaWorld?  We are planning a trip to orlando but we are not planning on going to Epcot and I really would like to do the pick a pearl.



The pick a pearl at Seaworld is wonderful. The staff are great and they have a big tank where they dive for the oysters.  They get you a selection to choose from.The price is about the same as at Disney, but I am not sure how much the settings are. I bought a coach cage from Ebay and I picked a pearl at Seaworld to put in that cage for my Secret Mickey on our cruise last year.

Corinna


----------



## Swmhc

They also have a stand at the Yacht/Beach Club and the staff there were extremely friendly and they had a variety of inexpensive to more expensive settings.  My first experience with the pick a pearl was at DTD as DD couldn't wait to look anywhere else and we ended up spending almost $300 on a gold and diamond setting.    for a 12 year old.  

Last year we did the one in Epcot and she got an inexpensive silver setting as she actually prefers silver/white gold over yellow gold and wears it much more than the expensive one!  I also pruchased a preset ring for myself from the Yacht/Beach club stand last year.  I wanted a deep purple/blue pearl and they had several preset ones and the lady was kind enough to point me to one that was on sale for less than $50.  I was very happy and was thinking to myself "that would never happen at DTD!"


----------



## lllGurulll

I may just do this as a surprise gift for my wife since she won't be making the trip.  Is the tip regarding picking the hairiest and ugliest one accurate in that it tends to produce a bigger pearl?


----------



## J Le

lllGurulll said:


> I may just do this as a surprise gift for my wife since she won't be making the trip.  Is the tip regarding picking the hairiest and ugliest one accurate in that it tends to produce a bigger pearl?



I decided I wanted a pearl for my mom and SIL last time I was at Epcot - I picked the biggest-ugliest-hairiest oyster, and the smallest-prettiest-bald oyster.  Hairy = 7 1/4 mm pearl and Baldy = two 6 1/2 mm pearls.


----------



## lllGurulll

I'm hoping to get lucky and get a pair


----------



## gk90

DD chose the hairiest ugliest oyster and got twins, both pinkish 6.5 mm--the CM announced that only 3% of oysters had twins.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I'm gonna pick my pearls in just 3 days!! I will let you all know how it went. I'm so excited.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Just got back. On Thursday, my DD and I both picked pearls from the Japan location. 

At first there was a bit of confusion as I did not know you had to pay first and then wait until your number was called to pick your pearl. So, we waited and waited until we realized what was going on and how it worked.

Once our number was finally called (this place was busy),
the lady asked us to pick and I let my DD pick both. I had previously bought the pearl cinderella coach cages from ebay and they both came with the chains.

The lady opened the oysters and then found our pearls!! I remembered to tell DD to pick the biggest ugliest ones and she did but it looked like we got average pearls (which is fine with me).

They did a small ceremony and wished DD a happy birthday. The lady cleaned our pearls and put them in small bags for us. I'm glad I didn't wait to purchase the setting there as all the jewelry was very expensive.

DH easily put our peals into our settings and put them around our necks and we walked around disney with them for the rest of our trip.

Here are the pics:

The woman who was at the station






.After DD picked ours out, whe opened them up and then showed them to us
















After being cleaned


----------



## momtojt

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Just got my cinderella coach cages and 2 other cages I bought in case my pearls didn't fit in the cinderella cages. (Got 1 of each for me and my DD).
> 
> They both came with the chains so I was so happy!!!
> 
> I will post pics of them soon.



Where did you get them?I have beenlooking for some! TIA.-Mary


----------



## pilesoflaundry

momtojt said:


> Where did you get them?I have beenlooking for some! TIA.-Mary



ebay. I do not know if we are allowed to post the seller so in the search box put "pearl cage". 

I got a cinderella coach and hello kitty from the same seller and I was very pleased. One of the chains had a bad clasp and I should have changed it out because my dd did end up losing her necklace . So check the chains if you get them. They were included with mine but I don't know if the seller is still doing that.


----------



## Nettaboo

cant see the pic..but do they look more silver or gold?



mickeysgirl17 said:


> Here are pics of the cages I bought from ebay:
> 
> The cinderella coach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where you can buy it:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439ebb6df0
> 
> and this other one that I liked (in case the pearls don't fit in the cinderella coach):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where you can buy it:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/S-P-PEARL-CAGE-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4d17bf3
> 
> I didn't think they would come with the chains, but mine did!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

momtojt said:


> Where did you get them?I have beenlooking for some! TIA.-Mary



I found them on ebay. Here is the link:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=pe...age&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313

http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad95dd032



Nettaboo said:


> cant see the pic..but do they look more silver or gold?



They look completely silver. In the pic on ebay, its hard to tell, but they are silver colored.

Just to let everyone know. My pearls did fit in the cindrella coach cages. They did NOT fit in the other settings I bought. The pearls were way too small for these and would have fallen right out of the settings. I'm so glad I bought the cinderella ones.


----------



## Nettaboo

Thanks! I ordered them!I was worried that they would gold


----------



## Mamfa

I thought I would share my experience, me and husband have just come back from WDW and whilst in Japan I heard drums and had to go and see what was going on. After watching a couple of people choose their pearls I decided I HAD to do it, luckily my husband was up for it aswell.
I had no idea what I was doing (which oyster is best to pick) so I picked at complete random and quickly just going with my gut

I bowed and as she opened the oyster I was really excited  inside was a white pearl with slight green tint to it, I don't know if you can tell in the picture. Anyway it measured at 8 1/2 the biggest of the day 
I decided on a 4 leafed clover phone charm because I couldn't see a necklace that jumped out at me but I fell in love straight away with this. I've just ordered a chain so i can wear it. When we go back I am definitly doing it again 

When I get enough posts I will back with pictures


----------



## Mamfa

I cannot believe I read through 91 page lol

woo another post


----------



## onescgirl

I ordered the Cinderella Coach for my upcoming Disney trip for my daughter.  It looks really nice, but it looks like it would only hold a VERY small pearl.  How many people out there have been able to use it once they picked their pearl?

Thanks!


----------



## Mamfa

onescgirl said:


> I ordered the Cinderella Coach for my upcoming Disney trip for my daughter.  It looks really nice, but it looks like it would only hold a VERY small pearl.  How many people out there have been able to use it once they picked their pearl?
> 
> Thanks!



People have been saying that it can hold a 7 1/2 pearl (about average size I was told), but if you go to Japan and you get 1 that is too big you can swap it


----------



## onescgirl

Thanks Mamfa


----------



## Mamfa

Your welcome onescgirl 

Does anyone else have any pictures?I love seeing all the different sizes and colours. I would really like a blue one


----------



## Disneycrazymom

How much is it to do this?  Are they open in both the afternoon and evening?


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Disneycrazymom said:


> How much is it to do this?  Are they open in both the afternoon and evening?



It costs $17 as of last week. It's open until the store in Japan closes. I'm not sure of the hours, but we went at 4ish and it was open and busy.

It costs extra if you want them to set it for you.


----------



## Nettaboo

My Carriages came! I am so excited!


----------



## Disney9.9.10

I am so excited about this thread!! I have been to Disney a million times yet somehow we have never done this. I told DF that since our next trip will be our Disneymoon, this would be a great wedding gift for me


----------



## nicole2003

I just thought I would share my experience, as my husband and I just got back. 

The cost was 17.00 to pick a pearl. You need to pick a pearl before you pick a setting (or, at least, that is what I was told). So, you pay to pick a pearl first and then go back and pick a setting and then pay for the cost of the setting. I want to say the settings ranged from 22.00 and up (but please don't quote me on this). 

Beware, it can take up to an hour to do the setting (and that varies on how busy it is, I believe). So, don't go as you about to leave. 

Also, I was told I couldn't wear the pearl straight away. It had to set for 24 hours. And they charge you .50 for a box, so if you don't want to pay that, you may want to bring your own box/jewerly bag/etc. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## mskayjay

Disney9.9.10 said:


> I am so excited about this thread!! I have been to Disney a million times yet somehow we have never done this. I told DF that since our next trip will be our Disneymoon, this would be a great wedding gift for me



Seriously go look at my posts and some of the pieces I have put up that I got.  They are so lovely.  I could have had ANYTHING I wanted for my 25 anny gift from my DH and I asked him to pick a pearl for me and a setting to remember our trip.  It was perfect!  I posted the cost somewhere on here but if memory (feeble memory!) serves me, I have two gorgeous necklaces with hand chosen pearls for less than 150.....well worth it and I am always asked where I got them.....  The funny part is....I really don't like pearls!  Now give me a pick a diamond or sapphire place.........


----------



## Belle599

nicole2003 said:


> And they charge you .50 for a box, so if you don't want to pay that, you may want to bring your own box/jewerly bag/etc.



I was also there about 2 weeks ago and couldn't believe they were nickle and diming $0.50 for a box!!! I know that in May 2009 and previous to that, there was no charge for a box.  And this is a small white cardboard box.

Too bad it is so much fun to pick a pearl and they have us hooked to keep going back!

I think they also need to change up the settings once in a while.

Have fun picking your pearl!!!


----------



## Mamfa

Belle599 said:


> I was also there about 2 weeks ago and couldn't believe they were nickle and diming $0.50 for a box!!! I know that in May 2009 and previous to that, there was no charge for a box.  And this is a small white cardboard box.
> 
> Too bad it is so much fun to pick a pearl and they have us hooked to keep going back!
> 
> :



Thats how I was feeling, but I figured it's only 50 cents I might aswell, I didn't want it danaged whilst we walked around


----------



## mickeystoontown

Belle599 said:


> I was also there about 2 weeks ago and couldn't believe they were nickle and diming $0.50 for a box!!! I know that in May 2009 and previous to that, there was no charge for a box.  And this is a small white cardboard box.
> 
> Too bad it is so much fun to pick a pearl and they have us hooked to keep going back!
> 
> I think they also need to change up the settings once in a while.
> 
> Have fun picking your pearl!!!



I thought it was funny that they were trying to sell me a box because when you pick up your pearl, they have it in a small plastic bag and then put it in a box (at no extra charge).  The box isn't a jewelry type box but a box nevertheless.


----------



## Belle599

mickeystoontown said:


> I thought it was funny that they were trying to sell me a box because when you pick up your pearl, they have it in a small plastic bag and then put it in a box (at no extra charge).  The box isn't a jewelry type box but a box nevertheless.



Must be due to guest demand!!


----------



## shippedtosea

Hey just got back from my honeymoon at wdw and I got to do pick a pearl finally! so here are some photos from my experience. 













it is a 7 1/2









I decided on a necklace.


----------



## disgram

Shippedtosea, this is beautiful!  Is it gold or can you get a silver necklace, too?


----------



## shippedtosea

disgram said:


> Shippedtosea, this is beautiful!  Is it gold or can you get a silver necklace, too?



its actually silver. I guess the lighting in my apartment is bad. I think it is also so shiny it is picking up the reflection of my skin haha. I think it only came in silver.


----------



## mickeystoontown

shippedtosea said:


> its actually silver. I guess the lighting in my apartment is bad. I think it is also so shiny it is picking up the reflection of my skin haha. I think it only came in silver.



Do you mind my asking how much the setting cost?


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I was wondering if anyone found the mickey cages yet?????
My DD would really like one...


----------



## phyllis1966

Awesome!  I was just talking to DD and DH about this a few weeks ago.  She's just turned 11 and I was thinking that for our next trip to WDW in November, she'd be old enough to appreciate picking her own pearl.  We've been to WDW quite a few times and have never seen this going on, although I'd heard about it a few years ago.

Can't wait to give it a try!  Thanks for all the great info. in this thread.


----------



## tink20

Before our trip (which was last week ) I bought one of the Cinderella carriage pearl cages from Ebay.  Good news:  I picked my pearl, it is beautiful and BIG.  Bad news: It doesn't fit in the cage.

When I got back to our resort, I tried to put the pearl in the cage, nope, it didn't fit.  I think, I am going to go get it put in something nicer anyway, but I just love the carriage, its so unique.


----------



## Swmhc

Well, you just need to pick another pearl for your coach cage !  One can never have too many "pick a pearls" in my opinion !

We go next week for a 9 day stay and my DD and I are already plotting our stops !


----------



## tink20

Swmhc said:


> Well, you just need to pick another pearl for your coach cage !  One can never have too many "pick a pearls" in my opinion !
> 
> We go next week for a 9 day stay and my DD and I are already plotting our stops !



You're right, I will just keep trying, until I pick the perfect one! Gives me more reasons to plan a future trip!
Have an Awesome Trip!


----------



## WLfamily

tink20 said:


> Before our trip (which was last week ) I bought one of the Cinderella carriage pearl cages from Ebay.  Good news:  I picked my pearl, it is beautiful and BIG.  Bad news: It doesn't fit in the cage.
> 
> When I got back to our resort, I tried to put the pearl in the cage, nope, it didn't fit.  I think, I am going to go get it put in something nicer anyway, but I just love the carriage, its so unique.



I got the same one from Ebay for our trip last summer and ran into the same problem. Then I got a smaller pearl that fit the carriage but had a bigger problem...after wearing the cage all day in the parks it tarnished on the backside where it rested against my skin.  Now my pretty carriage isn't very pretty anymore, and I have a pearl without any way to wear it. Be very careful with those on Ebay.


----------



## shippedtosea

mickeystoontown said:


> Do you mind my asking how much the setting cost?



I believe it was $25 plus the necklace which was 12


----------



## mickeystoontown

shippedtosea said:


> I believe it was $25 plus the necklace which was 12



Thanks so much.  I don't remember seeing that particular setting when we were there earlier this month.  But, it was quite busy and crowded so I may have missed it.


----------



## famsen

WLfamily said:


> I got the same one from Ebay for our trip last summer and ran into the same problem. Then I got a smaller pearl that fit the carriage but had a bigger problem...after wearing the cage all day in the parks it tarnished on the backside where it rested against my skin.  Now my pretty carriage isn't very pretty anymore, and I have a pearl without any way to wear it. Be very careful with those on Ebay.



To help with the jewelry that is not real silver or gold, I layered on a couple thin coats of clear nail polish over the pieces. Nothing tarnished or rubbed off. I know it won't last forever but for what I paid, I am happy with the carriages and other setting I bought for my pearls from ebay.


----------



## TandLMommy28

I seriously spent the last two days reading all 93 pages! I ordered 5 cages from topearl.com and even though it says that's the price for 50, it let me order 5 at the wholesale price. I plan to do four of them and the extra one I want to give to a little girl if we see one waiting to do the pearl. Thought that would be a fun thing to do for someone.

Thanks to reading this, I know to coat them with nail polish BEFORE going and we'll be looking for sales on chains!!!


----------



## kkhworth

WLfamily said:


> I got the same one from Ebay for our trip last summer and ran into the same problem. Then I got a smaller pearl that fit the carriage but had a bigger problem...after wearing the cage all day in the parks it tarnished on the backside where it rested against my skin.  Now my pretty carriage isn't very pretty anymore, and I have a pearl without any way to wear it. Be very careful with those on Ebay.



What size was your pearl? My mom got a 7 mm silver/blue pearl and I was thinking about ordering the carriage for her to put it in. THANKS!


----------



## SnowWhite607

subbing


----------



## dance2874

I have always wanted to do the pick a pearl at DW but never have. When I was a kid I got one every year when we went to Sea World. (they had actual divers go get the oysters, it was very cool.) Anyways, I wanted to start the tradition with my daughter but didnt want to spend a ton on the settings since she is so young.

I am so glad I stumbled across this thread! Off to buy my carriage cage before our trip


----------



## aaarcher86

kkhworth said:


> What size was your pearl? My mom got a 7 mm silver/blue pearl and I was thinking about ordering the carriage for her to put it in. THANKS!



It should say the size of the pearl it can accomodate on the website somewhere.


----------



## stitch09

I have a really quick question...

I did Pick-a-Pearl at TL 4 or 5 years ago and I love my pearl! I've been reading through all these pages, and I told my mom how people say it's better to pick the hairiest, ugliest clam you can find- it leads to bigger and possibly more rare pearls! Well, she doesn't believe me . Can anyone tell me if this is really true- picking the hairiest/ugliest is better?


----------



## gk90

True for us, an ugly hairy one got us twins last year! Twins are 3% of all pearls picked.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

stitch09 said:


> I have a really quick question...
> 
> I did Pick-a-Pearl at TL 4 or 5 years ago and I love my pearl! I've been reading through all these pages, and I told my mom how people say it's better to pick the hairiest, ugliest clam you can find- it leads to bigger and possibly more rare pearls! Well, she doesn't believe me . Can anyone tell me if this is really true- picking the hairiest/ugliest is better?



It's true. When I picked a big, ugly, hairy thing I got twins. When my girls picked pearls, one went for the pretty shell and one picked the ugly looking thing and the ugly shell had a bigger pearl. It wasn't a huge difference but it was bigger.


----------



## Kurby

true for us.

i told dd (3 at the time) to pick 2 ugly shells.  she got a pinky cream one and i got a silvery blue one.

mind you i don't think any of the pearls are ugly and most seem to fall within the same size range.

i haven't hear anyone say they got a very small or really large one


----------



## stitch09

Thanks for all the answers! I'm definitely gonna pick the ugliest, hairiest one I find! One last question... does size matter, like is it better to pick a small ugly one or a big ugly one?? or is there really no difference? TIA!!


----------



## hoverpumpkin

Kurby said:


> true for us.
> 
> mind you i don't think any of the pearls are ugly and most seem to fall within the same size range.
> 
> i haven't hear anyone say they got a very small or really large one



The pearls you pick at Epcot are almost certainly cultured. In a natural pearl, a grain of sand or other irritant enters the pearl and the oyster builds up layer after layer of nacre (the iridescent stuff) around the irritant to protect itself. In a cultured pearl, there is a plastic bead inserted into the oyster to get a jump on the process, and so the oyster only has to coat the bead with a few layers of nacre before it's ready for harvesting. That way they can ensure each oyster will have a pearl, and that they'll all be of a similar size. It would be almost impossible for you to get an unusually small pearl, although if you choose an overexcited oyster it's certainly possible to get a larger-than-usual one. 

I used to be a jeweler and I love pearls. I hope I get a silvery-blue one when I choose in two weeks!


----------



## WLfamily

famsen said:


> To help with the jewelry that is not real silver or gold, I layered on a couple thin coats of clear nail polish over the pieces. Nothing tarnished or rubbed off. I know it won't last forever but for what I paid, I am happy with the carriages and other setting I bought for my pearls from ebay.



That's a great idea! Wish I had thought of it before mine tarnished, but my daughter has one that is still in perfect condition so I'll coat it with the clear polish to keep it pretty. I might order me another one from ebay now that I know how to protect it. Thanks!


----------



## flea1267

dumb question and totally off topic but does the oyster die?


----------



## hoverpumpkin

flea1267 said:


> dumb question and totally off topic but does the oyster die?



It's not a dumb question at all! It actually depends on the type of oyster whether they die when they are harvested. Akoya oysters are killed. Tahitian and South Sea oysters can survive the harvesting process and go on to produce subsequent pearls. 

I have not seen the process at Epcot but I strongly guess that they kill the oysters there. If I saw a video of the process I would probably be able to tell for sure.


----------



## qanita92

Quick question, is the gift shop in Japan air conditioned? Because I would hate to be in 95 degree weather the whole time (how long does the whole process take?).


----------



## elgerber

qanita92 said:


> Quick question, is the gift shop in Japan air conditioned? Because I would hate to be in 95 degree weather the whole time (how long does the whole process take?).




Yes it is a a large gift shop, fully air conditioned.  The pearl area is just one small section of the shop.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

We were there last Wednesday.  I *think* it is air-conditioned, but it was still pretty stuffy in there..... not miserable, but not comfortable either.  It took us about 30-45 minutes total.  We had 3 people ahead of us, but one of those had his 4 daughters each choose a pearl, so that took forever.  I also spent a few minutes choosing my setting and chain, and then it took dh another 5 minutes or so to pay for that.  It took about 30 minutes to have the pearl set, but we just came back later that evening.

This was such a special thing for me.  After checking out this thread in early May, I decided I wanted this to be my Mother's day gift.  I wanted my ds(3) to pick the oyster for me.  We had lunch in Mexico at around 11, and then he promptly fell asleep in the stroller.    I was bummed because there was no way I was waking him up.  He is a BEAR if you wake him early from a nap.  Well we just took our time making our way around the WS.  Just as we coming upon Japan, he woke up!   He picked the oyster that he wanted me to have and chose a beautiful 7 1/4 mm. pearl.  I had it made into a necklace with a very simple setting.  The whole thing cost about $50.  I know I will treasure it forever.


----------



## qanita92

#1hoosierfan said:


> We were there last Wednesday.  I *think* it is air-conditioned, but it was still pretty stuffy in there..... not miserable, but not comfortable either.  It took us about 30-45 minutes total.  We had 3 people ahead of us, but one of those had his 4 daughters each choose a pearl, so that took forever.  I also spent a few minutes choosing my setting and chain, and then it took dh another 5 minutes or so to pay for that.  It took about 30 minutes to have the pearl set, but we just came back later that evening.
> 
> This was such a special thing for me.  After checking out this thread in early May, I decided I wanted this to be my Mother's day gift.  I wanted my ds(3) to pick the oyster for me.  We had lunch in Mexico at around 11, and then he promptly fell asleep in the stroller.    I was bummed because there was no way I was waking him up.  He is a BEAR if you wake him early from a nap.  Well we just took our time making our way around the WS.  Just as we coming upon Japan, he woke up!   He picked the oyster that he wanted me to have and chose a beautiful 7 1/4 mm. pearl.  I had it made into a necklace with a very simple setting.  The whole thing cost about $50.  I know I will treasure it forever.



Oh that's wonderful! Did you also pick a chain with it?


----------



## qanita92

I have another question, not sure if this has already been answered, but how much does it cost to have a ring done?

Thanks


----------



## SnowWhite607

On the topearl dot com site it tells you what size pearl will fit in the cage. But I am afraid to get one that is too big.

What are the average sizes of the pearls for those who have gotten them?

It says the carriage can fot a 7-8mm pearl. If I get a really pretty one I dont want to exchange it for a smaller plain one.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

qanita92 said:


> Oh that's wonderful! Did you also pick a chain with it?



Yes, I chose a 20 in. silver chain.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

qanita92 said:


> I have another question, not sure if this has already been answered, but how much does it cost to have a ring done?
> 
> Thanks



There are several choices for settings.  It depends on what setting you want and what kind of metal.  I knew I wanted a necklace, so I didn't pay too much attention to the rings, but I thought the prices were reasonable.


----------



## stacyalisa

I am so looking forward to doing this when we go in November.  I've decided this is what I want for my souvenir.  Has anyone saw a necklace setting that can incorporate 3 pearls?  I want each of my kids to pick a pearl for me and I would like a necklace but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to have it if they don't have a setting that will hold 3 pearls.  Thanks.
Stacy


----------



## JerseyJanice

#1hoosierfan said:


> We were there last Wednesday.  I *think* it is air-conditioned, but it was still pretty stuffy in there..... not miserable, but not comfortable either.  It took us about 30-45 minutes total.  We had 3 people ahead of us, but one of those had his 4 daughters each choose a pearl, so that took forever.  I also spent a few minutes choosing my setting and chain, and then it took dh another 5 minutes or so to pay for that.  It took about 30 minutes to have the pearl set, but we just came back later that evening.
> 
> This was such a special thing for me.  After checking out this thread in early May, I decided I wanted this to be my Mother's day gift.  I wanted my ds(3) to pick the oyster for me.  We had lunch in Mexico at around 11, and then he promptly fell asleep in the stroller.    I was bummed because there was no way I was waking him up.  He is a BEAR if you wake him early from a nap.  Well we just took our time making our way around the WS.  Just as we coming upon Japan, he woke up!   He picked the oyster that he wanted me to have and chose a beautiful 7 1/4 mm. pearl.  I had it made into a necklace with a very simple setting.  The whole thing cost about $50.  I know I will treasure it forever.



What a great story!    Thanks for sharing it.  I'm sure you'll cherish that necklace always.



qanita92 said:


> I have another question, not sure if this has already been answered, but how much does it cost to have a ring done?
> 
> Thanks



As you might imagine, the silver settings cost much less than the gold.  I saw an adorable ring there last September.  It was silver and had two very tiny hands holding the pearl.  It was $35 (plus you know you have to pay $17 for the pearl).

I hope they still have this setting this August because if they do, I'm getting it.


----------



## disney777

TandLMommy28 said:


> I seriously spent the last two days reading all 93 pages! I ordered 5 cages from topearl.com and even though it says that's the price for 50, it let me order 5 at the wholesale price. I plan to do four of them and the extra one I want to give to a little girl if we see one waiting to do the pearl. Thought that would be a fun thing to do for someone.



I waited to see a little girl who didn't get a setting, and gave it to her after the family started walking away.  It was a fun thing to do. I wish I had thought about bringing a ribbon that could be used as a necklace.  Then she could have worn it right away.


----------



## kkhworth

aaarcher86 said:


> It should say the size of the pearl it can accomodate on the website somewhere.



Yes, but I know some had posted they were disappointed that theirs didn't fit.


----------



## shelbys mommy

Here is the link to my PaP experience in my TR. I am hooked & I got amazing pearls!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37188303&postcount=175


----------



## MissStitch626

Apologies if this has been answered previously, I have been through all the pages but over months so can't remember seeing anything about this. . .

If choosing a ring setting, do you have to know the exact ring size before you purchase or do they have a sizer at the counter?


----------



## mickeystoontown

MissStitch626 said:


> Apologies if this has been answered previously, I have been through all the pages but over months so can't remember seeing anything about this. . .
> 
> If choosing a ring setting, do you have to know the exact ring size before you purchase or do they have a sizer at the counter?



There is a sizer there.


----------



## MissStitch626

Thanks!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I did this earlier this month and it was fun. I got twins too and I made earrings. DH thought the girls were super fake because when one of them turned to the other and said something in a completely different voice.  He thought it was hilarious.


----------



## wdwfan

Sorry if this has already been asked, but how much does it cost to "pick a pearl" at the Japan pavilion?  Thanks you!


----------



## shelbys mommy

wdwfan said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but how much does it cost to "pick a pearl" at the Japan pavilion?  Thanks you!



$17 for the oyster, settings are different prices.


----------



## Naveen'sGirl

I know this is an older thread, but someone asked about a Lucky Cat cage and I've found one! It can be found at cnepearls.com

I love all the cages from this site, very cute! (and very well priced at $8) They also have the cinderella carriage and a "panda" head that looks VERY much like a certain mouse I know!


----------



## kkhworth

I got my pearl back in 2008, and I had it put into the $20 cage at "Japan". I am wondering if I could use wire cutters to take it out of the cage and then put it into the "carriage" cage. 

Thoughts ? ? ?


----------



## disney777

kkhworth said:


> I got my pearl back in 2008, and I had it put into the $20 cage at "Japan". I am wondering if I could use wire cutters to take it out of the cage and then put it into the "carriage" cage.
> 
> Thoughts ? ? ?



Is there any way you can just bend the wires and get the pearl out?  Then you could put something else into the old cage? I put different color beads into my carriage cage to change things up.  Got a frog cage, and put a green bead in that.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

for those of you giving pick a pearl as a gift
I found something on the disigns page that is sooooo cute...
you can give this to your little one ... has a gift from you.. and when they want to pick there pearl they can turn in there ticket back into you....


----------



## Cynthiagayle01

This looks like so much fun and I can't wait to give it a try when we go WDW this November.  Can you pay for this with a Disney gift card?  I have several cards that were Christmas presents, it would be great to use them for this.

Has anyone gotten a black pearl yet?  TIA!


----------



## Moonlight_Wolf

I went last year to the Japan pavilion and loved it. They made a big deal about how I got a 'lucky pearl' I wasn't sure what they were talking about until I saw the pearl. It was a 7.5mm silver pearl. I picked a cage setting and watched them put it in. No glue, but it was very fun. I'm 15, and actually found out later that there was a 5-10% in getting a silver one.

Edit: If I remember correctly I paid with a gift card for the pearl.


----------



## Ninnygunk

Are all oysters guaranteed to have a pearl inside or is it just a lucky shot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ninnygunk said:


> Are all oysters guaranteed to have a pearl inside or is it just a lucky shot?



I think they are cultured pearls so all oysters should contain a pearl.

Corinna


----------



## switch15foot

i'll be going to WDW for the 1st time in Dec!!!!

i'm thinking this would be a nice gift to get my mom, and maybe even one for me.

wondering if there are any settings that are for just display or at the very least something like a keychain.

TIA


----------



## dolphingirl47

switch15foot said:


> i'll be going to WDW for the 1st time in Dec!!!!
> 
> i'm thinking this would be a nice gift to get my mom, and maybe even one for me.
> 
> wondering if there are any settings that are for just display or at the very least something like a keychain.
> 
> TIA



They did have a good selection of cell phone charms last year that might work. I got a gorgeous dolphin charm. Other than that it was just settings for rings, earrings and pendants.

Corinna


----------



## Mamfa

switch15foot said:


> i'll be going to WDW for the 1st time in Dec!!!!
> 
> i'm thinking this would be a nice gift to get my mom, and maybe even one for me.
> 
> wondering if there are any settings that are for just display or at the very least something like a keychain.
> 
> TIA



I got a 4 leafed clover phone charm (in Japan) but it unclips so it could be used as a keyring


----------



## Mamfa

I finally got enough posts 
This is a pic of the 1 I got, it is 8.5 and has a slight green tinge to it, and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Mamfa

oops, sorry for the size lol


----------



## switch15foot

thanks ... i cant wait to PaP ... glad there will be something there for me that i'll probably like and use


----------



## brooklynnbaby

Subbing


----------



## tzolkin

Mamfa said:


> I finally got enough posts
> This is a pic of the 1 I got, it is 8.5 and has a slight green tinge to it, and I LOVE it!!



Do you remember about how much it was?

I already bought both my DDs and myself the carriage cages, but my one DD's birthday is St. Patrick's Day, so she might prefer something like yours-- or maybe we might pick an extra.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Sorry, I am new to this.  How much dose it cost to pick a pearl and how much are the settings
?


----------



## stacy87

Thanks to this thread, I did this at Epcot when we were there a few weeks ago and loved it!!! I got 2 white pearls - one with a green tinge, and a blue/silver pearl! I got one of the white pearls set for my baby cousin into a necklace - the pearl is attached, dropping from the initial 'A'. I don't have a picture, but I can tell you it is beautiful!!! The setting cost $35.

So thank you to everyone for this thread! I'm so glad I found it, as it was a great experience!


----------



## mickeysgirl81

Whew... 96 pages later!

I'm so glad I stumbled across this post. I'm going next week and our first stop just happens to be Epcot 

My only question is if I go in saying I want twins (I would die for a pair of pearl earrings) does the CM offer tips to find that special one? If not, I could pick two and trade one in, if I understand properly?

I'll be sure to post whatever I get next week! Can't wait


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

I just finished ordering the carriage cage for my DD6 and DD3!  They are really looking forward to picking their pearls in October!


----------



## sls404

Does anyone know if they can do a necklace like this at the Pick a Pearl stand?:

http://www.amazon.com/White-Freshwater-Cultured-Single-Pendant/dp/B001EJNAR6

Thanks!


----------



## DaniB

sls404 said:


> Does anyone know if they can do a necklace like this at the Pick a Pearl stand?:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/White-Freshwater-Cultured-Single-Pendant/dp/B001EJNAR6
> 
> Thanks!



That's nice!  Very simple and elegant.  I hope they do.  I know someone that would make a perfect gift for back home, and I can let my son choose the pearl.


----------



## GraceysGirl

I was at WDW in June and pickED 2 pearls and had them set. Overall it was really fun. I think it's more fun to do it in Japan than DTD.

This is my first one. It's a cream 8 1/4mm in a cage setting. I had the prices written down somewhere but lost it. This setting was around $20. I also bought a chain because I didn't have a chain I liked.






This is the second one. It's a 7mm pinkish pearl. You can't really tell the picture but it does have a pink color. This setting was more expensive it was $30 - $35.


----------



## Stefy

Gorgeous pearls   That second setting is just beautiful


----------



## dolphingirl47

GraceysGirl said:


> I was at WDW in June and pickED 2 pearls and had them set. Overall it was really fun. I think it's more fun to do it in Japan than DTD.
> 
> This is my first one. It's a cream 8 1/4mm in a cage setting. I had the prices written down somewhere but lost it. This setting was around $20. I also bought a chain because I didn't have a chain I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second one. It's a 7mm pinkish pearl. You can't really tell the picture but it does have a pink color. This setting was more expensive it was $30 - $35.



Gorgeous pearls and settings 

Corinna


----------



## leane

We stayed at the BC in March and never saw a pick a pearl place.  Can someone tell me where it is located.  We want to pick a pearl twice in Oct and the BC/YC might be a good choice for one of the picks. 

TIA


----------



## mickeystoontown

GraceysGirl said:


> I was at WDW in June and pickED 2 pearls and had them set. Overall it was really fun. I think it's more fun to do it in Japan than DTD.
> 
> This is my first one. It's a cream 8 1/4mm in a cage setting. I had the prices written down somewhere but lost it. This setting was around $20. I also bought a chain because I didn't have a chain I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second one. It's a 7mm pinkish pearl. You can't really tell the picture but it does have a pink color. This setting was more expensive it was $30 - $35.



I have those two settings as well.  I thought they were really pretty.


----------



## shelbys mommy

Here are the carriages with the pearls that I got for myself & my daughter:


----------



## 2littleprincesses

I am wondering, my dd got silver twins last year.  If I bring them back in the same bag will they set them in earrings?  How much are earrings?  Thanks


----------



## welley

Never thought I would say this about pearls, but WOW!!! I like the look of what I am seeing.

I think I might get my DH to buy me one when we are there in December. 

Just one quick question, can you get settings made in yellow gold?


----------



## danetter

Is there a pick a pearl place at DTD or just at the Japan pavilion? TIA


----------



## PatRin

There is one in DTD too, but according to earlier posts Ive read they have less of a selection of settings and they dont have a little show when they open the pearls. My friend and I are definitely going to go to the one in Japan.


----------



## inkkognito

leane said:


> We stayed at the BC in March and never saw a pick a pearl place.  Can someone tell me where it is located.  We want to pick a pearl twice in Oct and the BC/YC might be a good choice for one of the picks.
> 
> TIA


It's outside in a kiosk behind the hotel.


----------



## GraceysGirl

welley said:


> Never thought I would say this about pearls, but WOW!!! I like the look of what I am seeing.
> 
> I think I might get my DH to buy me one when we are there in December.
> 
> Just one quick question, can you get settings made in yellow gold?



I'm pretty sure they do. They have a wide selection of jewelry. I stayed in the sterling silver because it's what I could afford but also what I liked the best.


----------



## Snively

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has posted about this.  Even though I was only able to read the last 10 or so pages of this thread!  I did order two carriages for my dds and one ball one for a pearl I've had for over 10 years when I went to Sea World here in Ohio (which is now gone  ).

These are wonderful ideas and I can't wait to get my daughters' their pearls and then put them in their necklaces!!  they are 7 & 5 yrs old (and a 1 yr old...but she can wait for hers until she is older) and will just absolutely love this!

This is our first trip for our family and I'm so very very excited!!  We are keeping it a secret until the plane ride (October) and this is the only place I can talk openly!!!  Well except with my dh...who is tired of hearing me talk about it every second we get alone!

Thanks a bunch for spreading your advice!  Much appreciated!


----------



## danetter

This has probably been asked on this thread but has anyone ordered a cage from outside of Disney (ebay or somewhere else) and the pearl you picked didn't fit? I would love for my DD's and myself to get to do this when we are there next month.


----------



## Mamfa

tzolkin said:


> Do you remember about how much it was?
> 
> I already bought both my DDs and myself the carriage cages, but my one DD's birthday is St. Patrick's Day, so she might prefer something like yours-- or maybe we might pick an extra.



I don't remember the exact price but it wasn't expensive...we were on a budget lol, it was about $20-$30


----------



## mistee

my pearl is a little big for my carriage but still works!!!!

I thought DTD had a nic selection of settings but the lady doing it had the personality of a slug!!!!

We did it at Epcot and it was a blast,, we also did it outside beach club and that lady was soooo nice.. She went into deptail w/ Us about pearls , how to tell real from fake,, we were there a long time talking to her..

the pearls were the hightlight of my last trip


----------



## airforcemomof2

Tigger714 said:


> Tip for picking a pearl....
> 
> Several years ago, we were in DTD for an all girls trip.  I decided to do this and was told by a bystander to pick the ugliest one.  I did.  My pearl was 9 mm.  It's beautiful.  The person who shucked it did this whole birth ceremony and told us that this pearl was from a boy oyster.  Don't know if this is really true but here's the sentimental part.  I had been an infertility patient for a loooong time and had given up.  Three months after this trip, I found out I was pregnant with a little boy!  I love that ring and will always remember my "special moment"



I know this is SO old, but it made me tear up! What a beautiful story! We are headed to WDW in less than 2 weeks and I can't wait to take my kids to pick a pearl!


----------



## inkkognito

You can get the oysters on ebay if you need a fix inbetween WDW trips too. I'm always over there looking for new cages because I;m on a mission to get a pearl from every place in the Orlando area and I prefer cages (although I've had a few set). I found a really cool cage that lets you stack four pearls, but it actually comes with three different colored pearls already, plus an oyster in a can that you open yourself at home. Should be interesting to see what I get. It was $16.99 which is cheaper than just the pearl at Japan and the other places.


----------



## momof2inmn

Just so I am clear on what to expect money-wise.  You pay the $17 for the pearl and then pay for your choice of setting (if you choose to have it set there).  Is there also a fee for them to actually do the setting/drilling/glueing or is that included in the cost of the piece that you choose for your setting?

Thank you!


----------



## elgerber

momof2inmn said:


> Just so I am clear on what to expect money-wise.  You pay the $17 for the pearl and then pay for your choice of setting (if you choose to have it set there).  Is there also a fee for them to actually do the setting/drilling/glueing or is that included in the cost of the piece that you choose for your setting?
> 
> Thank you!



No, the cost of setting it is included in the price of the piece.


----------



## honeyhall

Bump, love this thread as a first timer!


----------



## blacksand

I realize this thread is several years old and 98 pages long, but I just want to say that I LOVE it!  I had never heard of this before DIS, and now it is near the top of my priority list for my upcoming trip.  My boyfriend's going to love it...hahaha.  I was up entirely too late last night trying to wade through this very long thread, and I had to give up eventually, but not before I saw some beautiful pearls and settings.  I'd love a champagne-colored pearl in a simple ring setting...mmmmm....but I think it will be fun no matter what.  Thanks so much for all the wonderful ideas!


----------



## elgerber

My dd and I did this last year, she is 14 now, and she says to me yesterday "can we stop in Japan and get another pearl when we have lunch in France?"  LOL, only at Disney can that sentence make any sense!


----------



## Kurby

i know what you mean.

i was telling my aunt that we had dinner in Japan then walked over to England and had drinks then back to France to have a pastry  a little later

her neighbour was there and had this stund look on her face until i say - oh we were in Disney World - Epcot.

she smiled and said - ohhhh - ok now i understand.


----------



## Mrs. Darcy

Mamfa said:


> I got a 4 leafed clover phone charm (in Japan) but it unclips so it could be used as a keyring



Do you know if they have Disney charms?


----------



## leane

Mrs. Darcy said:


> Do you know if they have Disney charms?



No, they dont have any disney settings at all.


----------



## ladeeesquire

just thought I'd let everyone know, we did this in epcot today and my 2.5 yr old dd loved it! I brought with me the cinderella's coach pearl cages (purchased both for $7-8 total including shipping from ebay) and a sterling silver chain for each of us. I was hoping we'd get twins but we each got a single. My dd's was 7 mm, mine 7.5 mm. They both fit but the 7.5 one was a bit close I was glad we got some that were a bit smaller. 

The ladies in the shop were very sweet and brought a mirror over so my daughter could look at herself wearing the necklace. One of the girls commented that she thought it was really smart we'd brought the jewelry with us. 

Wonderful positive experience for us both!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OK... so at first I thought 98 pages on a pick a pearl thread?!?! 

Then, I found myself reading/skimming the entire thing!! 

I'm not big on jewelry in general, and the counter in Japan is always so crowded, that I have just never done this.  Well, now I have a DD4 who loves jewelry... and for a few bucks she and I can go have a fun mother/daughter experience -- really looking forward to this now!  

Thanks to all those who contributed great info and pics!!


----------



## elgerber

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OK... so at first I thought 98 pages on a pick a pearl thread?!?!
> 
> Then, I found myself reading/skimming the entire thing!!
> 
> I'm not big on jewelry in general, and the counter in Japan is always so crowded, that I have just never done this.  Well, now I have a DD4 who loves jewelry... and for a few bucks she and I can go have a fun mother/daughter experience -- really looking forward to this now!
> 
> Thanks to all those who contributed great info and pics!!




We went right away in the morning, about 11:15, and we were the only people in the buliding, so if you don't want to deal with crowds, this works great.  Of course you lose some of the pomp, when no one is there to watch and clap for you LOL.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

elgerber said:


> We went right away in the morning, about 11:15, and we were the only people in the buliding, so if you don't want to deal with crowds, this works great.  Of course you lose some of the pomp, when no one is there to watch and clap for you LOL.



PERFECT!!  A pomp-less experience is much more "me"!!!  

Thanks so much for the tip!!


----------



## elgerber

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OK... so at first I thought 98 pages on a pick a pearl thread?!?!
> 
> Then, I found myself reading/skimming the entire thing!!
> 
> I'm not big on jewelry in general, and the counter in Japan is always so crowded, that I have just never done this.  Well, now I have a DD4 who loves jewelry... and for a few bucks she and I can go have a fun mother/daughter experience -- really looking forward to this now!
> 
> Thanks to all those who contributed great info and pics!!




We went right away in the morning, about 11:15, and we were the only people in the buliding, so if you don't want to deal with crowds, this works great.  Of course you lose some of the pomp, when no one is there to watch and clap for you LOL.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm curious... anyone ever use a nylon chain like these, maybe for the kids?  I've never seen such a thing and was wondering if it would work well for this purpose?? 

http://www.firemountaingems.com/shopping.asp?skw=KWCHAINNYLON


----------



## mom2minniemouse

We <3 pick a pearl at Japan! DD11 and I did our second go-round there in August. (We did it the first time when she was 9.) 

We went and picked what we thought were the ugliest in the tank. DD went first and picked one. (She was going to get it set on a pin.) Then I picked my three oysters (so I'd get one pearl for the ring I got last time... Wore mittens one day last winter and the pearl went flying.  Totally my fault as I wasn't careful. Also wanted two to get a wishbone-type setting with a pearl symbolizing my DD and my DS.). 

DD got a nice pinkish 8 mm, and she was happy with that. THEN I got a 7.5 SILVER pearl in my first one, a smaller whitish pearl in my second and then TWIN 6.5s in the last one (which DD had picked for me). I ended up "trading" my twins to DD, who gave me the big pinkish one instead. That way, we both got wishbone type necklace charms. DD was so excited!!! We ended up going back on the last night and getting an 8 mm pearl, which we are saving for when DD gets older and can have it made into a ring of her own.


----------



## petunia

Does the Epcot location have kids size rings?


----------



## lindsey

We are going to do this for the first time next week for grandson 8yr and granddaughter 3 1/2yr.  I found a frog cage and the carriage cage from ebay (so I hope the pearls are not too big). I let them help me select the necklace chains in town and we watched others picking the oysters on you tube.  They are so excited! I will try to post when we return.


----------



## mom2minniemouse

_Does the Epcot location have kids size rings?  _

I'm pretty sure they don't. However, my DD is 11 1/2 already and, if genetics is any indicator, she should be fully grown before she's 13-15, so we're saving the other pearl those few years and will get her an adult-sized ring at that time.


----------



## StacyMarie

I have to share that myself, my 2 DDs, and my mother picked pearls on September 3rd and it was fun.  My mother ended up with a 7-1/4 mm white pearl, DD ended up with a 7-1/4-mm yellow pearl, my other DD ended up with a 7-mm pink peal, and well I HAD TWINS!  One is a light pink color and one is light yellow, they were both 7-1/4 mm.  My mother and 2 daughters had theirs set in necklaces and I had my twins set into a ring.  It was fun.  I went for the ugliest, smallest, harriest clam I could find and I ended up with TWINS!


----------



## Nayan

I finally got to do this when we went in May and while my hubby really didn't get into it I thought it was great fun!  I ended up getting a very pretty dolphin cage for my pearl at a little pick-a-pearl stand outside the Yacht Club (at least I think that was it, it was across from the Boardwalk).  They had a nice selection there.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

I am sure that this has been asked before, but I could not find it.  

Can you buy a cage on ebay and they will set it for you?  How much do they charge for that?  Also what cages do they have to buy?  I would love to see more pictures also.

Sorry again if this was already covered.


----------



## sctigger

Wanna be Ariel said:


> I am sure that this has been asked before, but I could not find it.
> 
> Can you buy a cage on ebay and they will set it for you?  How much do they charge for that?  Also what cages do they have to buy?  I would love to see more pictures also.
> 
> Sorry again if this was already covered.



There is no need to "set" the pearl with a cage. You just open it up and put the pearl in. The pearl just floats around in the cage. They will clean your pearl and rub it in salt. You can then place it your cage yourself.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

sctigger said:


> There is no need to "set" the pearl with a cage. You just open it up and put the pearl in. The pearl just floats around in the cage. They will clean your pearl and rub it in salt. You can then place it your cage yourself.



Thank you for this.  What if I buy one that needs to be set?  Will they do that for you?


----------



## sctigger

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Thank you for this.  What if I buy one that needs to be set?  Will they do that for you?


I've never asked, but I don't think they will. If you're trying to save money I would go with a cage.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Here are two I did last year; the single setting has a slight pink tone to it and is 7.5mm. The blue/gray is 7.25 mm with the creamy pearl 7.75 mm.

DD picked 6.5 mm twins and I traded her a larger one for them to make earrings. She had a pendant with her initial made in Japan, which was perfect for a 6 yo. (Sorry, can't remember pricing!)





 (The bottom one has an 8 mm and a 7.25 mm, I think. I can't remember when I had it made, but all settings came from Japan.)


----------



## Mamfa

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Here are two I did last year; the single setting has a slight pink tone to it and is 7.5mm. The blue/gray is 7.25 mm with the creamy pearl 7.75 mm.
> 
> DD picked 6.5 mm twins and I traded her a larger one for them to make earrings. She had a pendant with her initial made in Japan, which was perfect for a 6 yo. (Sorry, can't remember pricing!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The bottom one has an 8 mm and a 7.25 mm, I think. I can't remember when I had it made, but all settings came from Japan.)




They are very beautiful, now that I know the Pick a Pearl is there I am saving up for when we next go, It was a spur of the moment last time


----------



## clarkfamily

Thanks to all for sharing your experiences!  I've searched this thread, but can't find the answer to this question:

At the Epcot location do they offer child-sized rings?

Thanks!


----------



## selina4disney

.


----------



## StacyMarie

I have to say I have gone from excitement (see my post from the 9/14) to complete disappointment.  My DD15's pearl has already came unglued from the setting AND one of my twin pearls on my ring has become unglued also.  I am completely disappointed.  I spent in excess of $250.00 on 3 pieces of jewelery and the clams and now 2 of them already cannot be worn.  We have only been home 11 days.  My DD only wore her necklace twice and I wore my ring for a week, taking it off when I showered, etc. following the care instructions they gave us to a T.


----------



## elgerber

StacyMarie said:


> I have to say I have gone from excitement (see my post from the 9/14) to complete disappointment.  My DD15's pearl has already came unglued from the setting AND one of my twin pearls on my ring has become unglued also.  I am completely disappointed.  I spent in excess of $250.00 on 3 pieces of jewelery and the clams and now 2 of them already cannot be worn.  We have only been home 11 days.  My DD only wore her necklace twice and I wore my ring for a week, taking it off when I showered, etc. following the care instructions they gave us to a T.



Wow, that is too bad.  I wonder what happened?  My dd wore her necklace from last October, pretty much daily until she got a new one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## selina4disney

StacyMarie said:


> I have to say I have gone from excitement (see my post from the 9/14) to complete disappointment.  My DD15's pearl has already came unglued from the setting AND one of my twin pearls on my ring has become unglued also.  I am completely disappointed.  I spent in excess of $250.00 on 3 pieces of jewelery and the clams and now 2 of them already cannot be worn.  We have only been home 11 days.  My DD only wore her necklace twice and I wore my ring for a week, taking it off when I showered, etc. following the care instructions they gave us to a T.



I must say I am surprised...DH got me a ring for our anniversary in 2002 and it still looks like new. I don't wear it every day, but I wear it a lot. I follow the instructions and so far so good. Seems like there should have been a guaranteee they gave you when you got them? Mine is long gone but maybe you still have some paperwork??


----------



## Joy1619

I'm really looking forward to doing this with my daughter and son (my son will pick one for my mother/his grandma as I'm sure he wouldn't want the jewellery  )

Thank you so much to everyone on this thread!  I ordered cages and really enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and hearing the fun you had!


----------



## one2admire

Glad I stumble upon this thread.  Definitely gives me something to look forward too.


----------



## lildamo

We did Pick-a-Pearl in Japan on September 18th - I picked a pearl with twins!!

We also took pictures of the displays with all the settings - I can try and upload bigger versions of the pictures to see prices and the settings in more detail if needed!
















My pearls:


----------



## *tinker*bell*

I love this thread  makes me so excited for my December trip! I am going to do another pick-a-pearl! anyways thought I would post a picture of my pearl that I got on my 2008 trip with my mom, we both did them at the DTD kiosk and although I don't remember the size of mine, and it is not written on my bag, it is fairly large and a really pretty light blue colour, I just LOVE it! here are a couple pics ...couldn't decide which so I posted both... 





...and...


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did Pick A Pearl at Epcot last week and got twins yet again. Last year I had them made into earrings and this year I chose a ring with two pearls. They could not believe it when I said that I had twins last year, too.

Corinna


----------



## weswife

We did PP in 09 and 10! It was a fun experience! In 09 we went on Mothers Day! I got a beautiful one, its about 7.5! I made it to a necklace. I put it on with a diamond I wear. I have rec'd many compliaments! I always explain where I got it! I never take it off and never had any probs. with it! Lucky I guess.
For our 2010 trip all of the girls picked! Oldest DD got a faint pink one about 6.5, she set it into a small heart and made a necklace! DD's cousin got the same size, just a little lighter in color. 2nd DD got twins! She made ear rings! That was my 40 b-day we were at Epcot! My DS picked my pearl and I got a silver grey color! I wanted that color! Its about a 6 in size, smaller then the last one. The setting I purchased for this one has a small diamond and is in silver. My last one is gold. I love my pearls!!! It was a fun memory!


----------



## dumbocutie

I am so happy I found this thread.  One of my daughters and I will be doing this and we are both so excited.  My other daughter said she would just watch us I will try to convincer her to do it as well.

I already bought my carriage cage on ebay and my daughter picked out a rose cage.  Hope we get average pearls since these cages say they fit up to 7mm.

Oh well if I get a big pearl I guess I will have to pick a setting as well.
or just more pearls.


----------



## mskayjay

StacyMarie said:


> I have to say I have gone from excitement (see my post from the 9/14) to complete disappointment.  My DD15's pearl has already came unglued from the setting AND one of my twin pearls on my ring has become unglued also.  I am completely disappointed.  I spent in excess of $250.00 on 3 pieces of jewelery and the clams and now 2 of them already cannot be worn.  We have only been home 11 days.  My DD only wore her necklace twice and I wore my ring for a week, taking it off when I showered, etc. following the care instructions they gave us to a T.



I have to say that I have a very expensive pearl necklace from an old boyfriend set in 14K and platinum.  The pearls would come off all the time.  I brought it to many jewelers and all they could tell me was that for whatever reason, this particular piece would not let the glue they use on the pearls "set" tight enough.  I asked if the gold and platinum were contaminated with other things or ????? and they said no it just happens every once in a while.  I would seriously just get some Super Glue, clean the setting with rubbing alcohol and let dry, and then use tweezers to hold the pearl carefully, dip in SG and set onto the piece where you want it.  I do it with mine all the time now.  

I am so sorry you spent that much.  I have gorgeous pieces from Epcot that I have posted on here and unlike my "stupid expensive" piece, I have had no issues.  In fact the only jewelry I have from Disney that is giving me trouble is the Beauty and the Beast bracelet hubby surprised me with last year.  Pretty silver bracelet with a silver heart and rose but the rose is rubbing the silver down.  As it came from Disney Florists you just KNOW he paid way too much!


----------



## brerdawg

landryfam said:


> I am thinking of bringing my own setting for when I pick my pearl.  Will they use my setting (I didn't know if you must purchase one from them for it to be set).
> 
> I have been looking at settings.  How exactly do they do the setting? Is it glued, do they drill, etc.



I'm really kicking myself for not bringing my DD to get her pearl yet! Three visits. I vowed to get her a pearl in 2012!


----------



## mskayjay

brerdawg said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not bringing my DD to get her pearl yet! Three visits. I vowed to get her a pearl in 2012!



Do it at Epcot.  Do *not* do it at Downtown or Blizzard Beach.  Seriously.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mskayjay said:


> I have to say that I have a very expensive pearl necklace from an old boyfriend set in 14K and platinum.  The pearls would come off all the time.  I brought it to many jewelers and all they could tell me was that for whatever reason, this particular piece would not let the glue they use on the pearls "set" tight enough.  I asked if the gold and platinum were contaminated with other things or ????? and they said no it just happens every once in a while.  I would seriously just get some Super Glue, clean the setting with rubbing alcohol and let dry, and then use tweezers to hold the pearl carefully, dip in SG and set onto the piece where you want it.  I do it with mine all the time now.
> 
> I am so sorry you spent that much.  I have gorgeous pieces from Epcot that I have posted on here and unlike my "stupid expensive" piece, I have had no issues.  In fact the only jewelry I have from Disney that is giving me trouble is the Beauty and the Beast bracelet hubby surprised me with last year.  Pretty silver bracelet with a silver heart and rose but the rose is rubbing the silver down.  As it came from Disney Florists you just KNOW he paid way too much!



Thanks for the explanation. I got the ring with the two pearls and was very worried. So far, so good. I am rather clumsy and bashed the ring against a door frame on more than one occasion and there have been no ill effects.

Corinna


----------



## Lillian Gracey

I know what I'm getting my mother for Mother's Day! I come home on Mother's Day so I'm going to bring home my mother a pearl necklace or earrings. Not sure what she would want more.


----------



## DisneyMom

In many trips, had never really paid attention to the Pick a Pearl but am putting it on our must do list - especially if my daughter does get to come with us (waiting for confirmation of vacation time - she's SO busy at a medical lab at Duke).  We both love pearl jewelry and this will make an awesome keepsake!  Thanks!


----------



## SereneOne

We did this during Spring Break 2010 with our daughter that was 6yo at the time. 

She got a lovely pearl, I do not recall what size, I would have to go look in her jewelry box. She picked out a butterfly necklace with the pearl in the center of the butterfly and it is just beautiful.

She wears it on special occasions and likes to take it out and look at it. 

I think it is definitely worth it and would do it again.


----------



## DWGal210

Did this tonight and LOVED it!  We are at Beach Club and I saw the stand as we were getting back from being at HS all day.  I picked the ugliest one I could find  and voila!  I got a 6.9mm blue pearl, which I guess is one of the rarest colors (they told me it was 2nd in rarity to a black pearl).  After being shown a variety of mountings, including one for over $400  I picked a very simple one that I'll put on my own silver chain.  It was $70 total for the pearl and the mounting, so on the pricey side, but I'll have it for years (they are guaranteed for life) and it'll always remind me of this trip. 

VERY neat thing and something I have not done on previous trips.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## JessiLynn015

Love this thread!! After reading and looking at all the pictures I know where I'll be going first 


DWGal210, sounds like you got a great pearl!! I'd love to see a picture


----------



## C50T

My girls always got distracted by the candy making going on outside.  This year I can't wait to surprise them by letting them pick their own pearl.


----------



## two*little*birds

two*little*birds said:


> Here are the ones we got from DTD, first one is for me, second one is for DD. DFIL's fiancé is already wearing hers.



We're here in the world now, going to do this again - just not DTD this time. We have Grandma on this trip too, so we'll get her something too!


----------



## CityGirlLost

I think my stepdaughter will love this.  We're planning a trip in January and it will be her first trip. I think I'm going to go broke with all of the special extras we're planning for her- and her brother!


----------



## Marl

My first time posting a picture so I hope this works.
We did pick a pearl in August.
My DD 10 chose the dolphin setting $27.50 plus tax.
I was very lucky to get a bluish/grey pearl and chose a very plain setting $9.50 plus tax
My DD 9 chose the flower setting $32.50 plus tax.
All of the above prices exclude the cost of the pearls which were $17 including tax.


----------



## mistee

can u use your disney rewards card to do this in epcot?


----------



## Dizzyworld

StacyMarie said:


> I have to say I have gone from excitement (see my post from the 9/14) to complete disappointment.  My DD15's pearl has already came unglued from the setting AND one of my twin pearls on my ring has become unglued also.  I am completely disappointed.  I spent in excess of $250.00 on 3 pieces of jewelery and the clams and now 2 of them already cannot be worn.  We have only been home 11 days.  My DD only wore her necklace twice and I wore my ring for a week, taking it off when I showered, etc. following the care instructions they gave us to a T.



Not sure where you are in all of this, but I bought a three circle pearl charm to use on my necklace. Shortly after coming home, the three circles separated from thegold piece. Lucikly I don't loose it. Anyway took it to a jeweler and after fixing it, they told me not to get it wet because it would do something to the glue, and it could become detached again. It has something to do with the glue they use for pearls. Just a thought.


----------



## mistee

i wear y necklace that i got last sept 24/7 except for showering and it is still holding strong smae w/ my ring and my kids 2 necklaces..

sorry to hear about them comng off,, sure a jewler can reglue


----------



## mskayjay

I'll post pictures when I get some time but had to tell you all that I did this again during our recent trip (just got home last night) and wowza!!!!  I picked one oyster and DH picked another.....his oyster had another of those gorgeous silver blue pearls in it (my favorite!) and mine had a large (8MM) yellow pearl!  I've never seen a really yellow pearl like this one!  I had the two pearls set together in one setting and it is very unique.  I also had another pearl from a previous trip set and I simply love how that one came out as well.  Total cost for 2 oysters and the two settings was just over $100 so a total bargain in my book!

They really need to get some new settings for the necklaces.  I think I have almost all of them!  

I just love Pick a Pearl at Epcot and after trying other locations will never do it anywhere else!


----------



## inkkognito

mskayjay said:


> I just love Pick a Pearl at Epcot and after trying other locations will never do it anywhere else!


Don't count out SeaWorld if you're ever there. They have divers go down and get a bunch of oysters for you to choose from. DH picked an awesome blue/black pearl there (the one I chose was just the regular color).


----------



## tpettie

mskayjay said:


> I just love Pick a Pearl at Epcot and after trying other locations will never do it anywhere else!



Can you tell us what it was that makes Epcots stand out as a better location for you.


----------



## sissy_ib

tpettie said:


> Can you tell us what it was that makes Epcots stand out as a better location for you.



I did it at DTD at DL and this year at Epcot. It was much more personal at the Japan pavilion at Epcot. They make a big deal about it and have you count down from three in Japanese with them before they open the oyster.


----------



## phyllis1966

DD11 did this at Epcot for the first time ever last week...she really enjoyed it, but said the CM was a little too loud!  The whole ceremony of it was cool, and DD impressed the lovely CM with her knowledge of Japanese numbers (she takes karate) - the CM pretended to wipe away a tear of joy (she was cute).

DD picked a hairy oyster and it revealed a 7 mm pinkish-gold pearl (just looks regular to me, though!) - she then chose a very simple pendant setting (I thought she'd like the setting with her initial, but she preferred a simpler setting) and was happy with the whole process and outcome.  It was a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## two*little*birds

We did this last Monday (11/15), DS and DD picked an oyster for Grandma, and I picked one for myself.

The one DS and DD picked revealed a 8mm silvery-blue pearl. The CM's made a BIG deal over this. 






I got a plain 7.5mm cream pearl, which I choose not to set. I think I was a little jealous of Grandma's pearl.


----------



## jgates

Well for some reason I read thru every page of this thread, even though we have done this for years!!!

It did a good job of reminding me though that one of my pearl rings has a slightly loose pearl - it can 'spin' on it's post so I want to at least take it back & have it checked.  Also reminded me that I don't know where the 'spear' ring is!!!  Have to hunt for that - it's the simple 'swoosh' design that 'swoops' out from the pearl on each end that a few people showed back several pages.  

We have actually done this 6 or 7 times - one time in 1989 out on Hwy 192 - we brought that pearl home.  At least one time at Islands of Adventure (back right corner of the park area??) and I believe the rest at Japan.  I have the two rings, DD has a necklace & we have 3 loose pearls (couldn't afford any settings the first several trips).  I checked the ones in the baggies tonight - have a huge cream one, a mid-size cream one & a tiny, tiny black/silver one.  Considering getting a carriage cage for the black one.  Both mounted rings are cream or slightly golden tint.  

But you have my 'fever' going again.  We may not get to Disney next summer, but it is always on our to-do list when we go.  I have also passed up the PF several times at Flamingo, even this last summer when they were right at the exit to my bank of elevators, LOL.  A bit leary of them with the bad DTD raps received, but before I head to LV again, I will price out the setting(s) I want online at their website so I am prepared & know what to request.  

And as a note, the entire Japanese department store is a wonderful 'gift' place.  All thru school my DDs friends have loved the unique candies you can bring back from Japan (and a few from Great Britain too!).  I have also brought back the small cat figurines for luck, health, wealth, etc., for my friends for small 'rememberances'.


----------



## beansmom

i got the Cinderella cage for my dear Friend when we went in October...she loved picking her pearl and putting it in the carriage.

I am taking DD and Ddil (her first trip) in a week...I just ordered 2 carriages for them.  I think it's a lovely momento of a Disney trip.


----------



## LuvMy3Monkeys

Okay, I made it through about twenty pages and had to give up 

We would love to do this with our kids in a couple weeks. I'm trying to figure out if they actually sell the carriage cages at the Japan location, or if I need to buy them from ebay like someone mentioned. 

Is there any sort of master list or website that actually shows what settings/options they have available at the japan location?


----------



## mskayjay

jgates said:


> Well for some reason I read thru every page of this thread, even though we have done this for years!!!
> 
> It did a good job of reminding me though that one of my pearl rings has a slightly loose pearl - it can 'spin' on it's post so I want to at least take it back & have it checked.  Also reminded me that I don't know where the 'spear' ring is!!!  Have to hunt for that - it's the simple 'swoosh' design that 'swoops' out from the pearl on each end that a few people showed back several pages.
> 
> We have actually done this 6 or 7 times - one time in 1989 out on Hwy 192 - we brought that pearl home.  At least one time at Islands of Adventure (back right corner of the park area??) and I believe the rest at Japan.  I have the two rings, DD has a necklace & we have 3 loose pearls (couldn't afford any settings the first several trips).  I checked the ones in the baggies tonight - have a huge cream one, a mid-size cream one & a tiny, tiny black/silver one.  Considering getting a carriage cage for the black one.  Both mounted rings are cream or slightly golden tint.
> 
> But you have my 'fever' going again.  We may not get to Disney next summer, but it is always on our to-do list when we go.  I have also passed up the PF several times at Flamingo, even this last summer when they were right at the exit to my bank of elevators, LOL.  A bit leary of them with the bad DTD raps received, but before I head to LV again, I will price out the setting(s) I want online at their website so I am prepared & know what to request.
> 
> And as a note, the entire Japanese department store is a wonderful 'gift' place.  All thru school my DDs friends have loved the unique candies you can bring back from Japan (and a few from Great Britain too!).  I have also brought back the small cat figurines for luck, health, wealth, etc., for my friends for small 'rememberances'.



PF has very few settings that are not 14K gold so the pieces are very expensive for a $17-$20 pearl, know what I mean?  I asked the ladies in Mikimotos what the difference was in the pearls we get out of our oysters in the main shop and the pearls they sell and they said the pearls that Mikimotos sells are of the highest quality. I asked if it was possible that you could pick an oyster from the tank that had an oyster of that type of value to it and they were very non-commital.  I have asked this question during several trips to try to get a firm response and no such luck. So....my thought is why spend the type of money they want at PF and put up with their nasty attitudes when I am thrilled with my beautiful sterling pieces from Epcot?  Make sense?  

I don't know if you can drill the pearls when they have been out of the shell for a while so double check with the ladies before you ask them to drill them.  Also, they will ask you where you got them and if they are not in one of their bags from Japan/Epcot, they will ask you about them.  They will not set the PF pearls and yes I am aware they can't "tell" but I have this thing about being honest!  lol

Have a great trip when you do go, enjoy the process of doing this, and enjoy the piece when you get it.  The memories I have every time I wear my pieces....such special special times.


----------



## momtotaryn

Oh, I'm so happy to have read this thread.  Well, not all of it, but the first few pages and the last few pages.  I hope to get through more of it when I find the time ~ LOL!

We would love to pick our own pearls when we go to WDW next year!  I think I'm more excited than my DD!  I know we'll add this to our "things to do" list for sure!


----------



## 50sgirl12

I've done the pick a pearl in Japan twice now. My first is in the cage setting necklace, and the second in a ring with 2 small diamonds. I love them both and it's always my favorite thing to do at WS. My boyfriend nieces get one every year and save them till they're older and can pick their own setting. To those who have never done it before, make sure to go to the register on the right to get a number before you can pick your pearl, we made the mistake of waiting for someone to ask us the first time.


----------



## Shelli_5

Yes, I actually read through all 102 pages of this thread in one sitting.  I love the pick-a-pearl place in the Mitsukoshi store at Epcot!! This thread inspired me to search for inexpensive sterling silver pearl cages that I could order before our trip. I found an option that no one else has posted, so I thought I'd share. I ordered 2 of them (one for me & one for my mom) for less than $13, including shipping. 

http://www.thebeadhouse.com/Shop_c358120.html


Looking forward to picking out my pearl (or pearls) in February!

Shelli



*UPDATE:* After placing my order, I received a message that the pearl cages were on backorder. I finally received them in late December & was upset to find them bent out of shape from shipping. They were placed in a small plastic bag inside a bubble wrap mailer without any other protection. :-( I'm sending them back for a refund. Instead of ordering ahead, I'm going to spend the extra money & purchase a setting for the pearl at WDW.


----------



## mblaesing

Shelli_5 said:


> Yes, I actually read through all 102 pages of this thread in one sitting.  I love the pick-a-pearl place in the Mitsukoshi store at Epcot!! This thread inspired me to search for inexpensive sterling silver pearl cages that I could order before our trip. I found an option that no one else has posted, so I thought I'd share. I ordered 2 of them (one for me & one for my mom) for less than $13, including shipping.
> 
> http://www.thebeadhouse.com/Shop_c358120.html
> 
> 
> Looking forward to picking out my pearl (or pearls) in February!
> 
> Shelli



THANK YOU!!!  My daughter and I are going to do this and I wanted a nice, but reasonably priced cage!!!


----------



## Shelli_5

mblaesing said:


> THANK YOU!!!  My daughter and I are going to do this and I wanted a nice, but reasonably priced cage!!!



You're welcome. Glad I could help!  I liked that one, in particular, because it's sterling silver & it can hold a pearl up to 8mm. I think it will be perfect!

Shelli


----------



## Bethshaya

Pick a Pearl is one of the most treasured things to me at Disney.

My family started taking me to Disney shortly after the parks opened in the late 70s.  By the time Epcot opened, we had been there a number of time already and my father started a tradition with me.

Every time we went, we did the Pick a Pearl and I got to select a ring, bracelet or necklace to have the pearl mounted in.  I still have every one of those items since.

My father now has Alzheimers and our family has been in a state of remembering the past and this one thing is one of my most treasured memories of my father.

I remember the excitement as I pick out my oyster and the CM opens it to find the treasure inside.  I remember taking a long, long time in the store going over every setting to see which was my favorite.  And I remember what a fuss he would make over me the entire trip of now beautiful I looked with my new item and that how I was just like that pearl to him.

So while picking a pearl and a setting may seem like a trivial thing in Disney, trust me, it can have an impact on a person throughout their whole life.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Bethshaya said:


> Pick a Pearl is one of the most treasured things to me at Disney.
> 
> My family started taking me to Disney shortly after the parks opened in the late 70s.  By the time Epcot opened, we had been there a number of time already and my father started a tradition with me.
> 
> Every time we went, we did the Pick a Pearl and I got to select a ring, bracelet or necklace to have the pearl mounted in.  I still have every one of those items since.
> 
> My father now has Alzheimers and our family has been in a state of remembering the past and this one thing is one of my most treasured memories of my father.
> 
> I remember the excitement as I pick out my oyster and the CM opens it to find the treasure inside.  I remember taking a long, long time in the store going over every setting to see which was my favorite.  And I remember what a fuss he would make over me the entire trip of now beautiful I looked with my new item and that how I was just like that pearl to him.
> 
> So while picking a pearl and a setting may seem like a trivial thing in Disney, trust me, it can have an impact on a person throughout their whole life.



Love this very personal story, thank you for sharing.  I hope you cherish this memory always.  God Bless you and your family!


----------



## sailorgirl922

Wow, what a thread! I'm so glad to have found it. We'll be down there for a week around New Year's, and I'm thinking this would be a wonderful going away present (I leave for the Navy a week after we return from WDW) for DBF to get me. We've been looking for a claddagh ring with my birthstone in it locally but have been unable to find one. We even looked in the UK at Epcot when we went for F&W, but they didn't even have real sterling ones, much less  the 10 or 14k yellow gold that I prefer. Does anyone have any idea if they might have that kind of ring setting? It's the hands holding a heart with a crown on top. I'm thinking that might be difficult to set a pearl into, though. Any help at all would be much appreciated!


----------



## camlace

mistee said:


> can u use your disney rewards card to do this in epcot?



wondering the same...and haven't seen anyone answer yet


----------



## solfan68

camlace said:


> wondering the same...and haven't seen anyone answer yet



Hoping so.  DW will be teaching when DS and I go off to spend some time with my family for the marathon weekend period.  He and I will likely go over and make this her souvenir for the trip, regardless.  But if I can get it with my Visa rewards dollars, so much the better.


----------



## grafxgirl

kdk1188 said:


> I have a ring in which the pearl was glued.  I got it ten years ago and it's still in there tight!  I also have two pendants onto which the pearls were glued and I have a "cage" pendant in which the pearl floats freely.  I am not sure what they do with earrings, but I don't ever remember seeing them drill.
> Hope this helps...pick a good one



We bought one of the cage pendants for our daughter while visiting in September. It was her birthday present. The lady at the stand saw her wearing her birthday pin and told us she would let her pick out her own pearl at no charge. While there, our daughter saw the Cinderella's carriage necklace pendant, so we bought her the pendant. We just open up the pendant, put the pearl inside the carriage, and close it back up. The pearl floats freely inside.


----------



## grafxgirl

LuvMy3Monkeys said:


> Okay, I made it through about twenty pages and had to give up
> 
> We would love to do this with our kids in a couple weeks. I'm trying to figure out if they actually sell the carriage cages at the Japan location, or if I need to buy them from ebay like someone mentioned.
> 
> Is there any sort of master list or website that actually shows what settings/options they have available at the japan location?



My daughter's carriage cage was purchased at The Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney.


----------



## castaway3

Did the pick a pearl today at Epcot for the first time and per the suggestions of the DIS boards I picked the hairest ugly pearl I could find..drum roll please  It was a beautiful 7mm gray pearl   I got it set in a sterling silver ring and now it is wrapped and under the Christmas tree since my DS wanted it to be from him..it was so much fun..they made a really big deal out of the color told me that only 1 percent is that color..I know it was the only one I saw of that color and I was there an hour watching. The price is 15.95 to pick a pearl I thought it was 14.95 but still a great bargain and lots of fun..Happy picking


----------



## pampam

mskayjay said:


> Do it at Epcot.  Do *not* do it at Downtown or Blizzard Beach.  Seriously.



I'm sorry if I miss your previous posts on this- just not sure why we should not do DTD or BB locations.


----------



## stampin_fool

I picked my first pearl this past Tuesday and was pleasantly surprised when I got a 8mm silver-blue pearl.  It is just beautiful.  Matches my son's eyes perfectly!!!

My son was so excited by this whole process that when we were in Epcot on Fri he spent the last of his money to pick another pearl for me and we got a 7mm gold colored pearl.  He is such a sweet little boy!!!  Maybe I should say big boy now that he is 13, lol.  He is going to make someone a great husband one day!!!


----------



## stampin_fool

Here is a picture of the two pearls that I got this past week, they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## aaarcher86

stampin_fool said:


> Here is a picture of the two pearls that I got this past week, they are so beautiful!!!



Gorgeous!  My husband is pretty desperate to find himself a black pearl... fingers crossed that on our next trip he finds one!


----------



## dolphingirl47

stampin_fool said:


> Here is a picture of the two pearls that I got this past week, they are so beautiful!!!



They are gorgeous.

Corinna


----------



## stampin_fool

aaarcher86 said:


> Gorgeous!  My husband is pretty desperate to find himself a black pearl... fingers crossed that on our next trip he finds one!



The lady working asked me what my secret was for picking the silver/blue pearl.  She was so cute and asked if I could pick for her next time.  She was very excited when she saw it and got more excited when she measured it.  She said it was the biggest pearl of the day!  I thought I was lucky because it seems to change colors depending on what light your under, sometimes silver sometimes purple, sometimes it even has a greenish tint.  The more I look at it the more I love it, lol.  And the one my son picked just glows with a golden kind of rose color.  I need to find a setting for that one since we didn't have time that day to do it there.


----------



## GaRain

I finally got to do this when we were there 2 weeks ago (wow, that long ago, really?).  I got a 6 3/4 pearl, very pretty.  But I never had time to get it set or even look.....will do this somewhere at home, I guess.


----------



## nokanda

any one have a pic of the cinderella carriage pearl cage? would love to see it.  is it available in epcot? how much?
thanks!


----------



## GraceysGirl

grafxgirl said:


> My daughter's carriage cage was purchased at The Pearl Factory in Downtown Disney.



I'd love to see a picture of this and how much it cost!


----------



## racechick8293

I did the pick an oyster today with my daughter. It was a great experience! 

She chose twin 6.5mm pearls, and I chose a 7.5mm pearl.


----------



## ccgirl

nokanda said:


> any one have a pic of the cinderella carriage pearl cage? would love to see it.  is it available in epcot? how much?
> thanks!





GraceysGirl said:


> I'd love to see a picture of this and how much it cost!



I got the one on eBay.  Actually...got 4 of them since they were so inexpensive.  Here is the link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...090?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a33e071a

It's $3.50.  My DD8 did this last week when we were there.  SHe chose a beautiful 7 1/4" pearl and it fit just fine.  Comes with a chain too.


----------



## dumbocutie

Bump


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I have heard of this before but I have always forgotten about it when we have been there. My DD was talking about it over our Christmas visit with my family and I think that when we all go in May for my DD's graduation, all of the girls are going to do this. There will be six of us so it should be fun to see what we all get.


----------



## mmay60046

When my wife and I were at Epcot last year celebrating our anniversary we did this.  We each picked an oyster and my wife picked a double setting ring.  One was white and the other golden, and both were 8mm.  This was my anniversary gift to her and she loves it.  This May we're going to make sure to stop and have our 2 daughters pick their own oysters and settings.


----------



## Princess Bling

Post more pics please!! I love to see what everyone gets!


----------



## TAGoofy

I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice on the pick a pearl booth in the Japan store.  We were there on Dec. 3rd, my daughter's 21st birthday.  She picked a pearl with everyone's advice about the hairiest oyster.  She received an 8 1/4 mm pearl.  She picked out a beautiful cage necklace to put it in.  I'm sure it will be a memory she will have forever.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

TAGoofy said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice on the pick a pearl booth in the Japan store.  We were there on Dec. 3rd, my daughter's 21st birthday.  She picked a pearl with everyone's advice about the hairiest oyster.  She received an 8 1/4 mm pearl.  She picked out a beautiful cage necklace to put it in.  I'm sure it will be a memory she will have forever.



Lucky! That's a hoss!!


----------



## waynesgirl

My DS's 5th bday was in Nov. and so was his sissy's (17-ugh.  where does the time go?).  She couldn't be with us due to finals so we let him pick a pearl for her.

After trying to stick his hand in the water himself, he succeeded in picking a 7 1/4 pearl (beautiful yellowish gold hue to it) and we set it in a necklace with her birthstone.  They actually drilled it, unlike mine where they glued it on the necklace.

He was so excited to bring it home to her!!!


----------



## AK2

I love seeing all these beautiful pictures and stories!

I picked a pearl at DTD in 2007 and had it set there. It was one of the blue/silver ones.

I'm new to the board so I can't post pictures yet, but as soon as I reach the minimum number of posts to do so I will.


----------



## AK2

Bethshaya said:


> Pick a Pearl is one of the most treasured things to me at Disney.
> 
> My family started taking me to Disney shortly after the parks opened in the late 70s.  By the time Epcot opened, we had been there a number of time already and my father started a tradition with me.
> 
> Every time we went, we did the Pick a Pearl and I got to select a ring, bracelet or necklace to have the pearl mounted in.  I still have every one of those items since.
> 
> My father now has Alzheimers and our family has been in a state of remembering the past and this one thing is one of my most treasured memories of my father.
> 
> I remember the excitement as I pick out my oyster and the CM opens it to find the treasure inside.  I remember taking a long, long time in the store going over every setting to see which was my favorite.  And I remember what a fuss he would make over me the entire trip of now beautiful I looked with my new item and that how I was just like that pearl to him.
> 
> So while picking a pearl and a setting may seem like a trivial thing in Disney, trust me, it can have an impact on a person throughout their whole life.


What a great story and memory to have.


----------



## Dizzyworld

Forgive me if this has been asked, but where do they get the oysters? Or do they reuse the shell and refill it?


----------



## MapleGirl

I had my mother pick a pearl on our trip last year.  A few days earlier, at Christmas, I gave her this cage necklace.  (picture is from dizneechic)





She has a thing for Cinderella's carriage and just loved it!  I got the necklace for about $5 on ebay (new).  She picked a pearl in Japan and put it right inside the carriage.


----------



## AudiGirl

This is the bracelet setting I had mine put into at the Maui Divers pick a pearl in Maui. My son picked the oyster and it had a beautiful pink pearl. They also let him pick another one for free since I bought the setting and it had 2 white pearls in it, but we didn't have them set yet. Last year when we where here I picked one at the Hilo Hatties here in Maui and it also had 2 white pearls.


----------



## kaybird

Dizzyworld said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked, but where do they get the oysters? Or do they reuse the shell and refill it?



Oysters cannot be reused.  They are harvested only once.


----------



## TinkerMouse

MapleGirl said:


> I had my mother pick a pearl on our trip last year.  A few days earlier, at Christmas, I gave her this cage necklace.  (picture is from dizneechic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a thing for Cinderella's carriage and just loved it!  I got the necklace for about $5 on ebay (new).  She picked a pearl in Japan and put it right inside the carriage.



It's SOO CUTE! That was very sweet of you. I understand why she loved it!


----------



## TinkerMouse

AudiGirl said:


> This is the bracelet setting I had mine put into at the Maui Divers pick a pearl in Maui. My son picked the oyster and it had a beautiful pink pearl. They also let him pick another one for free since I bought the setting and it had 2 white pearls in it, but we didn't have them set yet. Last year when we where here I picked one at the Hilo Hatties here in Maui and it also had 2 white pearls.



That is a pretty bracelet. I almost picked a pearl in SeaWorld when I was 12 because I asked and my mom said I could but I ended up not doing it just because I didn't know what I was going to do with something loose and small that's meant to be in jewelry. There were not really any ads for actually setting the pearl in a nice way so I didn't really think about it. With all of these nice pics I see that I can just take it somewhere later and get it dressed up. It doesn't have to be a million dollars to be beautiful.


----------



## mum1

We were there in 2008 and in Japan I decided to pick a pearl.  My family was scattered throughout the gift shop and I didn't think anything of it.  I didn't have a theory on how to pick the pearl.  But I ended up with a big one... and they made a big hullabaloo about it.  It was funny and it was a moment I'll treasure.  I was also 8 weeks pregnant at the time, so every time I wear the necklace, I remember how I had a little pearl growing inside me.

We're heading back to WDW tomorrow and I plan to pick another pearl.  Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## AudiGirl

Here are the pendants I got for my mother and I. 
Hers is the white one and mine is the purple one.


----------



## AudiGirl

And then all my other pearls that are not set yet. We ended up going back and picking 3 more oysters, and got 2 cream ones in one oyster then the other 2 had 2 purple pearls in each. 






Now I have white, pink, purple, black, and cream colored pearls. Just need blue, green, and gold to complete my collection


----------



## tammyj0927

Can someone tell me where the booth is located in Downtown Disney?


----------



## mickeystoontown

I just found the pictures I took when I did pick a pearl in May of 2010:





















I picked a simple sterling silver setting.  It was just a loop that the necklace goes through with a small cz at the top.  I don't remember what the actual  cost was but I do remember my total being about $50.00.


----------



## Ariel Wanna-be

two*little*birds said:


> They need a pearl cage that looks like a Mickey head... unless there is one and I haven't seen it in this thread.



You know what?  If you turn the Cinderella carriage upside down...voila!  Instant Mickey head!  



MapleGirl said:


>


----------



## X_Mickeys_Pal_X

I love all of these beatiful pictures!
Ive known about this for a while but never bothered to do it, but i am definetley giving it a go when we go in april


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

I just did this last week in Japan at Epcot. 

My DD(22) was with me, and my husband took the pictures.
The oyster cutting CM (what do I call her?) asked us to count backward from 3 in Japanese. DD actually did it! The CM asked her how she knew and DD answered that she watched it on Japanese TV. LOL I think the CM was shocked at first and then pleased.

So it was time for me to pick my oyster. Well, DD wanted me to pick a pretty one. However, I knew from reading here to pick the ugliest one I could find. I picked one with whiskers and ugly spots.

The CM opened the oyster, pulled out the pearl, cleaned it and measured it. I got a 7.5mm pearl!

The CM made a big deal about that and played the drum. It was a fun experience.

Early last year I ordered a Cinderella pearl carriage. My pearl barely fits in it. I'll have to get DH to find the pics and upload them later. He's got nearly 3000 pics from our trip.


----------



## Nadjalu

Question for those who know about the "cinderella cages"....

Instead of the cage going on a necklace can it be put as a charm on a braclet?  

Thanks.


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

Nadjalu said:


> Question for those who know about the "cinderella cages"....
> 
> Instead of the cage going on a necklace can it be put as a charm on a braclet?
> 
> Thanks.


I think so. You would have to get a charm ring to attach to the carriage and then to the charm bracelet.


----------



## Avery&Todd

sorry if this has been asked/answered before, but I havent read though all 105 pages....

BUT..can I bring my own mounting, like a necklace, or bracelet, or earings and have Disney mount the pearl I pick onto it, or will they only "mount" my picked pearl on something from their store?

I could see where if brought the Cinderella Carriage that the pearl "sits" in would be fine since they didnt have to actually attach it, but I didnt know if attaching it would be problem..

THANKS!!

and Im dragging my boys and DH to pick my pearl in 2012 when we go!!

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## selina4disney

flamingglobessigmund said:


> Early last year I ordered a Cinderella pearl carriage. My pearl barely fits in it. I'll have to get DH to find the pics and upload them later. He's got nearly 3000 pics from our trip.



I got a 7.5mm one too!  I had bought three Cinderella cages, one for my mom, daughter, and me. They said in the description on ebay they'd hold up to an 8mm but I doubt it would. Mine, like yours, barely fits. The cage isn't closed all the way, but since it is on the chain it's not going anywhere, so it's OK.

DD got a 7.25mm, and Mom got a 6.5mm, and we all put them in our cages. I also got a sterling silver flamingo pearl cage from eBay I'm taking with me when we go back in February, and once again I'm picking the ugliest, hairiest fellow in the tank for it!


----------



## Nadjalu

Is Ebay the only place to find the cinderella carriage?  

Or do they have them at WDW?


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

Avery&Todd said:


> sorry if this has been asked/answered before, but I havent read though all 105 pages....
> 
> BUT..can I bring my own mounting, like a necklace, or bracelet, or earings and have Disney mount the pearl I pick onto it, or will they only "mount" my picked pearl on something from their store?
> 
> I could see where if brought the Cinderella Carriage that the pearl "sits" in would be fine since they didnt have to actually attach it, but I didnt know if attaching it would be problem..
> 
> THANKS!!
> 
> and Im dragging my boys and DH to pick my pearl in 2012 when we go!!
> 
> Thanks for the idea!!



I'm pretty sure I read on this thread that taking your own mounting wasn't possible. Something about liability issues? 

Have fun!


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

Nadjalu said:


> Is Ebay the only place to find the cinderella carriage?
> 
> Or do they have them at WDW?



Ironically, they don't sell the cindy carriages at WDW.


----------



## selina4disney

Nadjalu said:


> Is Ebay the only place to find the cinderella carriage?
> 
> Or do they have them at WDW?



Not at WDW, but...they are only $3.50 on eBay. You know WDW would not sell them for that!


----------



## Nadjalu

I checked ebay out, and I may have missed it but I couldn't find the sterling silver ones, just "silvertone".  

Am I missing something?


----------



## DaniB

Nadjalu said:


> I checked ebay out, and I may have missed it but I couldn't find the sterling silver ones, just "silvertone".
> 
> Am I missing something?



The Cinderella Coach ones?  They are not sterling silver...  just "silvertone" or "silver-plated".  I tried finding sterling silver as well and couldn't.

I did find posts last year from people who said they coated the Cinderella Coach with clear nail polish before using them.


----------



## asa'smom

How Much does it cost to Pick a Pearl?


----------



## joandegennaro

asa'smom said:


> How Much does it cost to Pick a Pearl?



Last year when my 2 DD did it I seem to remember it cost me about $37.00  I cant remember but I think its was $15 to $17 each. The price may have gone up but I can see it costing more than $20 per pick.


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

asa'smom said:


> How Much does it cost to Pick a Pearl?



Last week, when I bought my pearl voucher to pick a pearl it was $17 ($15.95 + tax).


----------



## dolphingirl47

AudiGirl said:


> This is the bracelet setting I had mine put into at the Maui Divers pick a pearl in Maui. My son picked the oyster and it had a beautiful pink pearl. They also let him pick another one for free since I bought the setting and it had 2 white pearls in it, but we didn't have them set yet. Last year when we where here I picked one at the Hilo Hatties here in Maui and it also had 2 white pearls.



This bracelet is so pretty and the pearl is just gorgeous.



AudiGirl said:


> Here are the pendants I got for my mother and I.
> Hers is the white one and mine is the purple one.



The purple pearls are really unusual.

Corinna


----------



## AudiGirl

My son and I went to Maui Divers again and picked a few more pearls, so I could get a ring for Valentines day. I ended up getting 2 rings and lots of extra pearls.


----------



## PhotobearSam

AudiGirl said:


> Here are the pendants I got for my mother and I.
> Hers is the white one and mine is the purple one.





These are gorgeous.....How much$$$???????


----------



## amw

PhotobearSam said:


> These are gorgeous.....How much$$$???????



  bumping becuase I would love to know too ... seems like the perfect setting for tween DDs!


----------



## AudiGirl

PhotobearSam said:


> These are gorgeous.....How much$$$???????



The pendants were $30 plus tax


----------



## PhotobearSam

AudiGirl said:


> The pendants were $30 plus tax



THANK YOU 

I love them.....


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

two*little*birds said:


> We did this last Monday (11/15), DS and DD picked an oyster for Grandma, and I picked one for myself.
> 
> The one DS and DD picked revealed a 8mm silvery-blue pearl. The CM's made a BIG deal over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a plain 7.5mm cream pearl, which I choose not to set. I think I was a little jealous of Grandma's pearl.



GORGEOUS!  Can I ask how much the ring setting was?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

I bought 2 of the Carriage necklaces off Ebay last week!  I bought one for my mom and one for myself.  It took us a while to figure out how to get them opened but my mom finally figured it out!  

I ended up buying 3 more last night for 3 friends of mine that have birthdays in Feb.  One lives/works at WDW and the other 2 go to WDW at least once a year so I thought the necklace and a gift card would be a great gift and they can use the rest of the gift card for food or other souvenirs!

I'm glad to see that they were $17 because I didn't know how much of a gift card to get but $25 should be good IMO!


*DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE CMS WILL PUT YOUR PEARL IN THE CARRIAGE FOR YOU OR WILL YOU HAVE TO DO THAT YOURSELF?? *

The other 2 pearls I have I made into a ring and necklace so they of course did all the setting work + the special flower bag to put it in when you don't wear it.


----------



## selina4disney

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE CMS WILL PUT YOUR PEARL IN THE CARRIAGE FOR YOU OR WILL YOU HAVE TO DO THAT YOURSELF?? [/B
> 
> The other 2 pearls I have I made into a ring and necklace so they of course did all the setting work + the special flower bag to put it in when you don't wear it.*


*

Just open the cage and drop them in, then put the cage on the chain. There's no need for the CM to do it.*


----------



## Eeyore's Pal

flamingglobessigmund said:


> I'm pretty sure I read on this thread that taking your own mounting wasn't possible. Something about liability issues?
> 
> Have fun!



I don't know about the rules at Japan in Epcot...but you can definitely bring your own setting to the Pearl Factory.  DD had lost the pearl from her gold ring and we brought it along on purpose.  She picked a pearl (which we paid for) and they set it in her ring at no charge.  This was at the Beach Club location.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I've always wanted to do this and definitely will next time I go back  I will probably make a ring and necklace for myself, and something for my mother, but I'm not sure what yet..


----------



## selina4disney

DaniB said:


> The Cinderella Coach ones?  They are not sterling silver...  just "silvertone" or "silver-plated".  I tried finding sterling silver as well and couldn't.
> 
> I did find posts last year from people who said they coated the Cinderella Coach with clear nail polish before using them.



The ones I got were white gold plated. *

This is from the listing:


These* are*ADORABLE*18K WHITE GOLD PLATE**CARRIAGE PEARL CAGE

*These are really great to show case that special pearl, crystal *or bead.*

Will hold 8X10mm oval pearl, crystal or gemstone.

shown with 8x6mm oval pearl

*


----------



## anorman

I see a lot of talk here about the various settings available where you get the pearl but (so far....I haven't read all 105+ pages) I haven't seen any prices for the settings that they sell.  Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

I just purchased the carriage on ebay...looking forward to getting it! But now I'm worried...what if I pick a pearl that is too big for it?? That would be a bummer...


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> I just purchased the carriage on ebay...looking forward to getting it! But now I'm worried...what if I pick a pearl that is too big for it?? That would be a bummer...



When I picked my one pearl at Typhoon Lagoon, my friend thought hers was really small and the CM offered her to trade it up for another one but my friend declined (and made it into a ring) so I guess if you really wanted to "trade it up" for a smaller one to fit inside the cage you could (at TL at least).  I think hers was a 6.  Both the ones I have picked in the past have been 8s+ so I'm a little worried too but we shall see I guess!  Some one else posted that even if they don't fit inside the cage perfectly, it's attached to the chain so it shouldn't fall out.


----------



## 5terre

Has anyone gotten any of the other pearl cages (besides the carriage) from the eBay seller?  I would love to see pics of others!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

mistee said:


> can u use your disney rewards card to do this in epcot?



I am pretty sure we used ours when we did this.


----------



## KBecks

When I was little my family made some trips to Sea World, and I still have a little box with 12 pearls, one is in a silver cage (that's not really my style).  I wonder if I could look at mountings for any of my pearls I already have and get some jewelry made at Disney.

I loved doing this as a kid (surprised that my parents let me do it that much!) and I think this would be a ton of fun to do on our family trip.  

Thanks for this thread!  I only surfed to page 5 but love the pics!!

Karen


----------



## Marl

anorman said:


> I see a lot of talk here about the various settings available where you get the pearl but (so far....I haven't read all 105+ pages) I haven't seen any prices for the settings that they sell.  Does anyone have any info on this?



My original post #1508 is on page 101 of this thread with a photo of the settings we bought and their prices. I think $9.50 is the cheapest setting they do and that was for the plain setting I chose, or for mobile phone charms. All of the settings we bought were sterling silver.


----------



## anorman

Marl said:


> My original post #1508 is on page 101 of this thread with a photo of the settings we bought and their prices. I think $9.50 is the cheapest setting they do and that was for the plain setting I chose, or for mobile phone charms. All of the settings we bought were sterling silver.



Thanks, I had a look at your post and this gives me a much better idea of what to expect when we go there.  The settings look beautiful in the pictures!


----------



## pekinilgirl

can anyone share the link to the ebay auctions for the necklaces? i must be blind and can't find any. thanks!


----------



## Marl

anorman said:


> Thanks, I had a look at your post and this gives me a much better idea of what to expect when we go there.  The settings look beautiful in the pictures!



You're very welcome. I just noticed page 100 has photos of the display cases in the Japanese shop, some of the prices are visable and it will give you some idea of the range of settings available.
I noticed your ticker, I think we could be at POFQ around the same time. We are there Aug 21 to Sep 3


----------



## 1hero2princesses

Any idea on average cost of rings and earrings? Also, do they charge anything for mounting?


----------



## AudiGirl

pekinilgirl said:


> can anyone share the link to the ebay auctions for the necklaces? i must be blind and can't find any. thanks!




Here's a person on eBay that sells cages and other settings:
http://myworld.ebay.com/kzgc08/

If you search pearl cages or pearl settings you will find others also


----------



## anorman

Marl said:


> You're very welcome. I just noticed page 100 has photos of the display cases in the Japanese shop, some of the prices are visable and it will give you some idea of the range of settings available.
> I noticed your ticker, I think we could be at POFQ around the same time. We are there Aug 21 to Sep 3



We'll be at POFQ from the 19th to the 29th and then moving on to four nights at Universal.....can't wait!


----------



## MissSkellington

I might have missed it...but can you get a sterling silver (rather than the silvertone/plated on Ebay) carriage somewhere in the parks or DTD? 

ETA: I should have said...do they sell other types of cages for the pearls, as well as the carriages?  And does anyone know the price range? TIA!


----------



## DaniB

selina4disney said:


> The ones I got were white gold plated. *
> 
> This is from the listing:
> 
> 
> These* are*ADORABLE*18K WHITE GOLD PLATE**CARRIAGE PEARL CAGE
> 
> *These are really great to show case that special pearl, crystal *or bead.*
> 
> Will hold 8X10mm oval pearl, crystal or gemstone.
> 
> shown with 8x6mm oval pearl
> 
> *



Thanks!  I'll have to see if I can find one of those for this Sept!


----------



## GraceysGirl

I am on my College Program and the other night I picked a pearl with a friend. I was super excited because...






I got Twins!! I haven't set them yet but I'm heading to EPCOT today to check out some settings.


----------



## bluecinderellaeyes

OMG I think I am going to have to do this with DD when we go at the end of the month!  I will remember to pick the hairiest uglies one in the tank!


----------



## AudiGirl

Went back to Maui Divers and got another Ring


----------



## wild.zinnia

AudiGirl said:


> Went back to Maui Divers and got another Ring



So pretty!


----------



## mzozzietj

We went to the pick a pearl in Japan as well as the Pearl factory pick a pearl at the Beach club last week.  Both places still charge $15.99 plus taxes for the pearl itself.  

Japan had a few new settings.  We got a pretty silver oyster/clam charm setting for $19.99 plus tax.

The pearl factory kiosk at the Beach club had a range in prices.  They had some very nice silver charms as well as gold and white gold.  We opted for a silver dolphin charm because the pearl we picked here was 8mm and it looked good with a big pearl in it.  They also had a sterling silver carriage charm that was around $65 with CZ in it.  It is much prettier than the $5 one from ebay I bought last year.  And they have a gorgeous white gold tiara charm with a real diamond in it for around $129 but I didn't want to spend that much.  I tried to take pictures but they all came out blurry, maybe because it was the one sunny day of the week, lol

I will try to take pics of the settings we did buy from home this week and post those up.


----------



## Photobee

The carriage cages are not available on ebay at this moment (at least from the one seller I knew of (kzgc08).  does anyone know of someone else who sells them, or has anyone found them on ebay and could share the link?  I still have time, and thought maybe it's a hit or miss item she lists on there, and I found her "off" time.

I'll keep looking though!  Thanks!

I *almost* have my husband talked into letting me and my 4 girls do this!  yay!


----------



## jake&samsmom

AudiGirl said:


> Here's a person on eBay that sells cages and other settings:
> http://myworld.ebay.com/kzgc08/
> 
> If you search pearl cages or pearl settings you will find others also



Thanks for the link! 
My DH and Kiddos got me a pearl from Epcot last week when we were there. I thought the settings they had for sale there were too expensive. This one is just right, and I love that its Cinderella's Carriage!


----------



## littleangie

How much is it to pick a pearl? Me and DH are going to Disney in June for our 1 year anniversary and i would love to do this as my gift from him. He said it depended on price. So can someone give me the price?


----------



## jake&samsmom

littleangie said:


> How much is it to pick a pearl? Me and DH are going to Disney in June for our 1 year anniversary and i would love to do this as my gift from him. He said it depended on price. So can someone give me the price?


*
$17* with tax, very reasonable.
Where it gets expensive is the setting. That is why those cinderella coach pearl cage pendants from ebay are very popular. Over at EPCOT, the lowest priced setting I saw started at 20 bucks (IIRC). The one from ebay was 5 bucks shipped and it is more gorgeous in person and more appropriate for the pearl. (appropriate in the sense that the pearl came from WDW, and is in a Cinderella carriage pendant) 
I would highly recommend to pick a pearl. I almost skipped it, because I have numerous pearl necklaces, rings, earrings, and pendants (all inherited from Mommy). My sweet DH said, "you don't have one from EPCOT though, do you?" ...and he proceeded to pay for mine.  He even offered to have it set there, but I told him, no, I saw a pendant they were discussing about on the dis and I'd much rather get that one....


----------



## Rekenna

Hi all. I am excited about my first Pick a Pearl on my upcoming trip. I saw the picture post on page 100 and I was wondering if there are any Mickey ear shaped pendants, carriages, etc? I have seen the Cinderella Carriages on Ebay and they look very nice, but I was hoping to have something with the 3 circles. Has anyone seen anything like this? Danka!


----------



## dougsmom98

My Daughter, my sister and I picked 4 pearls in Japan on Wednesday.  We loved it.  We got three 7 mm pearls and one 7.25 mm one.  We did not buy any settings, but now I am wondering if we should have.  I looked at ebay's pearl cages and we are going to buy the carriage cage.  I am worried because it is only white gold plated.  Does it hold up?  I am ordering one for my daughter for sure because for the price I guess I don't care, but I am probably going to get a better quality one for me.


----------



## pktbMouse

We let our 8yr old pick a pearl last year so he could take it in to show and tell at school...but after we payed for it and got the pearl out of it, the girl would not let us take the Oyster shell its self..despite explaining to her beforehand he wanted to take the whole thing in to school!!   he was very dissapointed.  This was at the downtown disney one.  Is this normal practice?  I felt a bit miffed as I felt like I had payed for it.???   Her reason was somthing to do with health and safety...my hubby said it was because they use the mother of pearl inside the oyster to make other jewellery and that Disney could get money for the shells.  What do you think?


----------



## mom2rtk

pktbMouse said:


> We let our 8yr old pick a pearl last year so he could take it in to show and tell at school...but after we payed for it and got the pearl out of it, the girl would not let us take the Oyster shell its self..despite explaining to her beforehand he wanted to take the whole thing in to school!!   he was very dissapointed.  This was at the downtown disney one.  Is this normal practice?  I felt a bit miffed as I felt like I had payed for it.???   Her reason was somthing to do with health and safety...my hubby said it was because they use the mother of pearl inside the oyster to make other jewellery and that Disney could get money for the shells.  What do you think?



I vote for the health and safety issue. I'm sure hardly anyone asks to take the shell. Even if they WERE using them for something else, giving ONE away would be of little consequence.


----------



## mskayjay

mom2rtk said:


> I vote for the health and safety issue. I'm sure hardly anyone asks to take the shell. Even if they WERE using them for something else, giving ONE away would be of little consequence.



It is a safety related issue because of the chemicals in the tanks with the oysters.  If you watch, you'll notice that at none of the places selling the oysters do the sales associates touch the oysters with their bare hands.  I want to say there is formaldehyde in there due to the smell but when I asked the associate wasn't sure what it was.  You can definitely get that smell that reminds you of high school biology lab though!  lol


----------



## NYEmomma

I never knew there was a pearl place at Epcot... I'm so excited now!  We lived near the Sea World in OH (that's now closed ) and every time we went, my parents let me get a pearl.  They had a diver go down and get them.  I loved it!  Then, when I was getting married they made the pearls into NICE earrings and a necklace for me to wear on my wedding day.

I'm going to do the same thing for DD.  I figure by the time she's ready to get married, we'll have gone to Disney enough times to get her a set of earrings and at least a 1-pearl necklace.

Does anyone know if you can have a pearl that is set in a piece of jewelry removed at a later point and set in a different piece of jewelry?

I'd love for her to be able to wear it now & then we'll just upgrade when she's older.  If that's possible.

If not, I could always get a cage for it.  Anyone have any experience on how durable those are?  I'd hate for her to lose it.


----------



## mum1

I have a cage for one of my pearls and I'm not the best person for storing my jewerly.  They all get tossed in a small drawer in my night stand.  With that said, I think if your daughter knows the necklace is special, she will treat it nicely.  I've had my necklace for a couple of years now and it still looks like it did the day I bought it.  

I like the idea of making it a tradition.  I don't have a daughter, yet, but if I did, I would certainly make it our tradition together.


----------



## ccgirl

NYEmomma said:


> I never knew there was a pearl place at Epcot... I'm so excited now!  We lived near the Sea World in OH (that's now closed ) and every time we went, my parents let me get a pearl.  They had a diver go down and get them.  I loved it!  Then, when I was getting married they made the pearls into NICE earrings and a necklace for me to wear on my wedding day.
> 
> I'm going to do the same thing for DD.  I figure by the time she's ready to get married, we'll have gone to Disney enough times to get her a set of earrings and at least a 1-pearl necklace.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can have a pearl that is set in a piece of jewelry removed at a later point and set in a different piece of jewelry?
> 
> I'd love for her to be able to wear it now & then we'll just upgrade when she's older.  If that's possible.
> 
> If not, I could always get a cage for it.  Anyone have any experience on how durable those are?  I'd hate for her to lose it.



My DD8 has the cage and it has been just fine.  The settings were expensive , to me, and the cage was only $3.50!  And, it was Cinderella's coach to boot!


----------



## NYEmomma

ccgirl said:


> My DD8 has the cage and it has been just fine.  The settings were expensive , to me, and the cage was only $3.50!  And, it was Cinderella's coach to boot!



You ordered it online and brought it with you, right?


----------



## Lilac_Girl

I happened upon this thread today, and it made me so happy!  I'm headed to The World this fall for the first time!

In an earlier post, someone posted a picture of a heart shaped pearl cage, I think they said it was available at Epcot.  But the posting was from 2009- I was wondering if anybody has gone to the Pick a Pearl at Epcot recently, and if so- did they have the heart pearl cage pendant still?  Do you happen to remember how much it cost?

Thanks in advance for all of your help- this board has been SOOO helpful with my planning process!


----------



## mskayjay

Yes, it was still there in November 2010.


----------



## mskayjay

ccgirl said:


> My DD8 has the cage and it has been just fine.  The settings were expensive , to me, and the cage was only $3.50!  And, it was Cinderella's coach to boot!



I'm not picking a snit with you but I am always surprised when I hear people say that.  There are necklace settings as cheap as I believe $10 or so and they are sterling which means no discoloring like with the cages from eBay.  I don't consider that expensive.  The really cute letters which are adorable for little girls are only $12.50.  Again, since it is sterling, it will truly be a lifetime keepsake.  My little heart clip (you can use it on a cell phone case or where ever.....mine is on a bracelet) was only $5.


----------



## Lilac_Girl

mskayjay said:


> Yes, it was still there in November 2010.



Thanks!!   I didn't want to get all excited about it, and then realize when I get there it's been discontinued


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

Yes some settings are expensive but not others.  Personally I think the Cinderella carriage that people get on ebay not very nice but personal opinion.  DD just picked a pearl last month and she loved it.  She had the biggest pearl of the day and ofcourse that is all she talked about ALL DAY.  We got it on a neckless setting for my mom as a bday gift and the setting was about $30-35.  I my opinion not expenive at all


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

Lilac_Girl said:


> Thanks!!   I didn't want to get all excited about it, and then realize when I get there it's been discontinued



One thing about the cages.....if you get a big pearl it will not fit.  DD got a 8.5 mm pearl and I wanted to get the oval or circle shaped cage and the pearl was too big to fit in it.


----------



## mom2rtk

mermaid&cinderella said:


> Yes some settings are expensive but not others.  Personally I think the Cinderella carriage that people get on ebay not very nice but personal opinion.  DD just picked a pearl last month and she loved it.  She had the biggest pearl of the day and ofcourse that is all she talked about ALL DAY.  We got it on a neckless setting for my mom as a bday gift and the setting was about $30-35.  I my opinion not expenive at all



It really depends on one's personal situation. For some the $17 to pick the pearl in the first place is an extravagance. Add the "inexpensive" setting and you're up to $50. Does the girl have a couple siblings? They're going to want a $50 souvenir too.

I say if the $3.50 pearl cage makes it affordable and accessible to others, then that's grand. Maybe at a later date they can take the treasured pearl out of the cheap cage and put it in something nicer.


----------



## pampam

mermaid&cinderella said:


> One thing about the cages.....if you get a big pearl it will not fit.  DD got a 8.5 mm pearl and I wanted to get the oval or circle shaped cage and the pearl was too big to fit in it.



Also, DD got 'twins".  They would never have fit into the carriage.  It's a good thing I didn't buy the carriage first.


----------



## mskayjay

mom2rtk said:


> It really depends on one's personal situation. For some the $17 to pick the pearl in the first place is an extravagance. Add the "inexpensive" setting and you're up to $50. Does the girl have a couple siblings? They're going to want a $50 souvenir too.
> 
> I say if the $3.50 pearl cage makes it affordable and accessible to others, then that's grand. Maybe at a later date they can take the treasured pearl out of the cheap cage and put it in something nicer.



You do not have to go up to that $50 threshold for a sterling piece that will be a life long remembrance.  They do have much less expensive ones.  Yes, it does depend on the personal situation, but it is so sad to hear about so many people who get the cages and then are so upset when they tarnish and/or ruin the pearls.


----------



## bethienjoey

Thank you all for all this information!! I cannot WAIT until I get to do this with my SIL!!


----------



## PittPantherfan

NYEmomma said:


> I never knew there was a pearl place at Epcot... I'm so excited now!  We lived near the Sea World in OH (that's now closed ) and every time we went, my parents let me get a pearl.  They had a diver go down and get them.  I loved it!  Then, when I was getting married they made the pearls into NICE earrings and a necklace for me to wear on my wedding day.
> 
> I'm going to do the same thing for DD.  I figure by the time she's ready to get married, we'll have gone to Disney enough times to get her a set of earrings and at least a 1-pearl necklace.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can have a pearl that is set in a piece of jewelry removed at a later point and set in a different piece of jewelry?
> 
> I'd love for her to be able to wear it now & then we'll just upgrade when she's older.  If that's possible.
> 
> If not, I could always get a cage for it.  Anyone have any experience on how durable those are?  I'd hate for her to lose it.



I used to go to Seaworld OH all of the time when I was young -did not live too far away in PA. One of my fondest memories was picking a pearl there. I was excited to hear about this at EPCOT and can't wait to do it with my DD7. We have purchased the carriage pearl cages online just in case the settings there are outrageous.


----------



## sl_underwood

Doing this in May!  Cant Wait!  Can anyone give me an idea of the price range for white gold setting.  I am planning about 400 for 3 different pearls and settings, dd 14 would be fine with silver but my dd18 is allergic and will want white gold.


----------



## mskayjay

sl_underwood said:


> Doing this in May!  Cant Wait!  Can anyone give me an idea of the price range for white gold setting.  I am planning about 400 for 3 different pearls and settings, dd 14 would be fine with silver but my dd18 is allergic and will want white gold.



That should be more than enough!  The pearls will only be $54 and if you go back to page 100 you can see the page with some of the sterling settings and see some prices.  The gold is obviously more.  You may also want to buy your chains ahead of time if you see what you want.  I have all of my pieces on a small box chain as it is stronger than the link style.  If you search my name you'll see some of my pieces.  I really should get them all out for a group photo!  

Come back and post pictures!


----------



## cmh314

Thanks for all the great info and photos.  I can't wait to pick a pearl in May!


----------



## TheNextBelle

cmh314 said:


> Thanks for all the great info and photos.  I can't wait to pick a pearl in May!



This is exactly what I was gonna say!!!  Can't wait for May!


----------



## pdxJolene

Oooh man! This thread has me so excited to do this when I go in Dec!  Do the necklace settings come with a chain or is that separate? Also, I see picking the ugliest oyster is your best bet... But is that tip to get the biggest pearl? I'd really like to get a colored one! Any tips (and more pics! )would be great!

Also, reading through 20+ pages I was astonished by how many people asked how much this cost! Seriously like every page lol!!


----------



## pdxJolene

Oooh man! This thread has me so excited to do this when I go in Dec!  Do the necklace settings come with a chain or is that separate? Also, I see picking the ugliest oyster is your best bet... But is that tip to get the biggest pearl? I'd really like to get a colored one! Any tips (and more pics! )would be great!

Also, reading through 20+ pages I was astonished by how many people asked how much this cost! Seriously like every page lol!!


----------



## pampam

Chains are extra.

We picked pearls in January.  DD picked a real hairy one and got twins.  DC picked a huge ugly one and got  a large one.  DCM picked one with blue streaks in the shell and got a blue pearl.   She picked another  one and got one with a hint of orange in it, but I'm not sure what the shell looked like.


----------



## sharona

pampam said:


> Chains are extra.
> 
> We picked pearls in January.  DD picked a real hairy one and got twins.  DC picked a huge ugly one and got  a large one.  DCM picked one with blue streaks in the shell and got a blue pearl.   She picked another  one and got one with a hint of orange in it, but I'm not sure what the shell looked like.



OK - stumped.  What is a DC and a DCM?


----------



## Nadjalu

PittPantherfan said:


> I used to go to Seaworld OH all of the time when I was young -did not live too far away in PA. One of my fondest memories was picking a pearl there. I was excited to hear about this at EPCOT and can't wait to do it with my DD7. We have purchased the carriage pearl cages online just in case the settings there are outrageous.




Thought I would mention this so you are prepared when you go, it is nothing like the pick a pearl offered at Sea World (Ohio) years ago.  

The one at Epcot is a small "tank" that is a part of the counter.  You point to the one you want and the CM reaches in with their hand and gets it.  
There is no big "dive" with someone actually diving in a large tank.  

I was so disappointed.  As a child I remembered the pearl dive at SW and it was so awesome.  Only got to do it once, but it was great.  

Now I am not saying pick a pearl at Epcot isn't fun, but just be aware it isn't the big production you are thinking of.  

Have a great trip!!


----------



## kycanonist

Can't wait to do this as a Mommy-daughters thing when we go in June!!!!


----------



## FamilyDisneyLovers

Can some one PLEASE tell me if there is a trick to picking a really beautiful pearl.   I have heard that it should be hairy and ugly, is this true?


----------



## scouthawkk

PittPantherfan said:


> I used to go to Seaworld OH all of the time when I was young -did not live too far away in PA. One of my fondest memories was picking a pearl there. I was excited to hear about this at EPCOT and can't wait to do it with my DD7. We have purchased the carriage pearl cages online just in case the settings there are outrageous.



I used to work at Sea World in OH!!!!! Lived 20 from it (and Geauga Lake before it got bought out). People always look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them there used to be a Sea World in OH!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Not sure if anyone has posted a picture of this one yet, but I got a 6 3/4mm last month and had it mounted into the oyster charm. We did have an 8mm that my DD had received but it was really too large in the pendant.






I already had a silver chain with me.


----------



## disneyxo

After reading through this thread I have decided that I MUST pick a pearl when I go in Sept.


----------



## pampam

sharona said:


> OK - stumped.  What is a DC and a DCM?




I didn't really want to get into the family dynamics so I made up my own abreviations.


DC= dear cousin
DCM= dear cousin's mother


----------



## jgates

I had 'Demon Child' in my head but then couldn't relate what DCM was LOL.


----------



## 2010_Bride

I just thought I'd share with everyone that I went to pick a pearl in Epcot this past Wednesday and followed the tips from everyone on here and chose the ugliest oyster I could see, and got a beautiful 7 1/2mm gold pearl 

Currently, Japan has many blank boxes where settings used to be, and I was told that they are sold out of some of their necklace settings and the girls didn't know if they would be replaced or not. I didn't see much there that I liked, but then remembered people talking about having the pearl set in DTD. They don't care where you got your pearl, they will set it for you. They do drill into it and also use apoxy to set it properly. This was going to be my big Disney purchase, (I have enough t-shirts, Mickey's etc...) and chose a 14k gold pendant and chain with a .04k diamond. The whole thing including the pearl was $300 and change, but worth it to me. 

Thanks for all the great picking advise everyone


----------



## 2010_Bride

Sorry - It posted twice.


----------



## amw

As a birthday treat for my DDs, we did pick-a-pearl in Japan a few weeks back. I told the girls to pick the ugliest, hairiest oysters as suggested here. As we were getting 3, I thought it would be a good test to the theory ...

First up was DD8 and her hairy pick ... a big deal was made as the girl pulled out 6.5mm twins! Next, my DD11 chose an ugly one ... 7.5mm pure white pearl. Next, I had picked a hairy one immediately beside the first pick ... twins ... silver ones! 

That's right 5 pearls in 3! I had mine set in basic white-gold earring posts - $29.95. They had sterling silver for $10. Youngest chose a sterling silver necklace setting for $15, and a charm for her bracelet for $9.95. The eldest chose a sterling silver necklace setting for $20.  Personally, I thought the charms were quite nice for the price.

Here's the show ...






And here's our loot ...


----------



## mmay60046

Here's a couple of pics from Sept. 2009 when my wife and I each picked an oyster for a ring that was my anniversary gift to my wife.


----------



## mskayjay

mmay60046 said:


> Here's a couple of pics from Sept. 2009 when my wife and I each picked an oyster for a ring that was my anniversary gift to my wife.



Lovely!  I've mentioned in previous posts that DH told me I could have what I wanted for my 25th and I chose for he and I to pick oysters at Epcot and get a piece made from them.  I so love my necklace and it is so special to me.


----------



## mskayjay

amw said:


> As a birthday treat for my DDs, we did pick-a-pearl in Japan a few weeks back. I told the girls to pick the ugliest, hairiest oysters as suggested here. As we were getting 3, I thought it would be a good test to the theory ...
> 
> First up was DD8 and her hairy pick ... a big deal was made as the girl pulled out 6.5mm twins! Next, my DD11 chose an ugly one ... 7.5mm pure white pearl. Next, I had picked a hairy one immediately beside the first pick ... twins ... silver ones!
> 
> That's right 5 pearls in 3! I had mine set in basic white-gold earring posts - $29.95. They had sterling silver for $10. Youngest chose a sterling silver necklace setting for $15, and a charm for her bracelet for $9.95. The eldest chose a sterling silver necklace setting for $20.  Personally, I thought the charms were quite nice for the price.
> 
> Here's the show ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's our loot ...



You got TWIN silver blues!!!!!!  I am soooooooo  jealous!!!!


----------



## cutewestie

This is the first thing I'm doing when I get to Disney World.


----------



## kycanonist

I looked on page 100 and I saw a lot of ring settings for two pearls, but does anyone who has been recently know if there are settings for a pendant with two pearls?


----------



## csmommy

For those who got twins - where they very large, ugly, hairy oysters, or just ugly hairy?

For those who got colored pearls, what was your secret - ugly?  hairy?  beauty spots?  A combo of the above?

I know nothing is guarenteed, but DD will be turning 13 at WDW & she has asked to do this & I know she would LOVE one which was colored.


----------



## luvthemouse71

gypsydoodlebug said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted a picture of this one yet, but I got a 6 3/4mm last month and had it mounted into the oyster charm. We did have an 8mm that my DD had received but it was really too large in the pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had a silver chain with me.


I have this one.. It's really pretty.


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

luvthemouse71 said:


> I have this one.. It's really pretty.




That is soooo pretty!  How much was that setting?


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

mermaid&cinderella said:


> That is soooo pretty!  How much was that setting?



I want to say around $20ish? If you get a small pearl, it looks better... The setting is not very large.


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

gypsydoodlebug said:


> I want to say around $20ish? If you get a small pearl, it looks better... The setting is not very large.



Thanks


----------



## The 6 J's

We did this last week.  I bought two Cinderella carriage necklaces off the internet for about $9 total.  Had them hidden in my suitcase and on Epcot day took the family there to do this as a surprise.  The necklaces were meant for my wife and daughter but my mom was there so wife told me to give it to my mom and get her another one.  It was a great moment and meant a lot to my mom and daughter.  We also got a pearl for MIL so we ended up buying 4.  Got 3 whites in the 7-7.5 mm range and my wife got the biggie - 8mm silver pearl.  It's beautiful.


----------



## glk2009

I am soooo excited to do this with my DD3 next month.  

I've ordered the carriage cage (one for her and one for me!) and plan to protect them with a coat of clear nail polish as recommended here.

For those of you who have done this, do you coat the entire cage -- inside and out?  Any other tips would be great!

TIA!!!!


----------



## mskayjay

kycanonist said:


> I looked on page 100 and I saw a lot of ring settings for two pearls, but does anyone who has been recently know if there are settings for a pendant with two pearls?



Page 56 posts 837 and 838 shows two of my double settings.  I have another one that I'll try to photograph and post for you as well.


----------



## kycanonist

Karen - How much was the one with the leaf and two pearls?  The one you said was your favorite? Because I LOVE it!


----------



## pampam

mskayjay said:


> Page 56 posts 837 and 838 shows two of my double settings.  I have another one that I'll try to photograph and post for you as well.



DD chose the one on the left, and it truly looks very nice.


----------



## xJenna

I've been reading through a few pages of this and it got me really excited to possibly get one on my next trip. However, I really don't think I'd be able to go through with it if they kill the oyster just so I can have a ring.


----------



## neatokimmo

xJenna said:


> I've been reading through a few pages of this and it got me really excited to possibly get one on my next trip. However, I really don't think I'd be able to go through with it if they kill the oyster just so I can have a ring.



Its been dead for a long long time.


----------



## xJenna

neatokimmo said:


> Its been dead for a long long time.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## fakereadhed

Oh here we go...


----------



## xJenna

fakereadhed said:


> Oh here we go...



Oh, I guess I see where this is going. I saw earlier in the thread someone mentioned that they heard that the oysters were all dead and they placed pearls in them. I thought she meant something like that.


----------



## neatokimmo

Na I just meant that you can order vacuum sealed bags of oysters with pearls in them from China. I've seen one of the bags and the oysters were closed shut and put into some sort of clear liquid that kind of smelled like alcohol. 

I'm assuming they know there is something in them, I don't think they place pearls in them. (I mean they could, I don't know). It's just that you aren't killing it when it is pried open you know?


----------



## mskayjay

xJenna said:


> I've been reading through a few pages of this and it got me really excited to possibly get one on my next trip. However, I really don't think I'd be able to go through with it if they kill the oyster just so I can have a ring.



Yes, it kills the oyster.


----------



## mskayjay

neatokimmo said:


> Na I just meant that you can order vacuum sealed bags of oysters with pearls in them from China. I've seen one of the bags and the oysters were closed shut and put into some sort of clear liquid that kind of smelled like alcohol.
> 
> I'm assuming they know there is something in them, I don't think they place pearls in them. (I mean they could, I don't know). It's just that you aren't killing it when it is pried open you know?



This is not correct.  The oysters are alive and you can clearly see that when the shells are cut.  It is also obvious by where the pearl is located in the oyster that it isn't "added" but actually grows in the oyster.  

some of the things you read on the DisBoards......don't know if I should  or


----------



## mskayjay

kycanonist said:


> Karen - How much was the one with the leaf and two pearls?  The one you said was your favorite? Because I LOVE it!



Okay I pulled out my receipts from that trip.  The one with the leaves (my fav!!!) was $49  and the other one was $44.  They were purchased in September of 2008 on our trip for our 25th anniversary!  

And let me add that I also bought a chain there that day for $15.50 but when I came home I also bought another small box style chain so there was no chance of losing those pearls!


----------



## DaniB

mskayjay said:


> It is also obvious by where the pearl is located in the oyster that it isn't "added" but actually grows in the oyster.



Yes, I agree with this.  The pearl is certainly not "added".


----------



## Paradise18

This sounds like so much fun.  I can't wait to do this with my daughter.  Going to look on eBay for a nice cage setting that looks like Cinderella's carriage.


----------



## gothtinkerbell

eeyore45 said:


> That was indeed awesome research - call me skeptical - but I really believe they know exactly how many "twin" "black" etc as well as size pearls they put out there at one time - maybe thru Xray the oysters??
> 
> We also did this, and absolutely love the pearls and the settings, dd was definately "addicted" I think she picked 3 pearls, all were over 7mm - and she just saved them for the next time we go to Disney!!
> 
> I also thought I could get away with NOT having dd pick a pearl and setting - I googled and found a place (I believe it was jtv.com btw - and from there I searched their site with "WISH pearl) online and bought the wish pearl for $9.99 it came with an oyster in a can of alcohol water, and a necklace (dolphin)  You just put your pearl in the basket of the dolphin, close it, and then the chain goes through the hole holding the basket together!
> 
> (and I cant believe they also dont know the size of the pearls they are shipping out... but again, I'm may just be skeptical - I still think its a great deal!)
> 
> OK - I just checked that site and they do have the wish pearl, right now its $15.99 plus S&H but honestly they have sales and free shipping all the time -
> 
> I actually bought enhanced black pearls for $5 - there was a special 4 sterling silver backed post earrings 1 Black, 1 peach, 2 white for $19.99 - google black pearls there is a gorgeous Tahitian Black pearl set for $99!



I actually bought a couple of these for my DD.  The cage that the pearl goes into has small "poky things" as my daughter calls them.  They are small spikes at each intersection of the cage.  I took a Dremel and got some of them off and now she will wear it but before she wouldn't even touch it.  I am thinking of getting her a setting fro Japan when we go in December.


----------



## Figmificent

Pick-A-Pearl is an addiction.  Do remember if you have a setting and your pearl is too large, ask the ladies in Japan, they usually have smaller ones of the same color behind the counter if you really want it to fit!  I figured I'd show off some pics of the one I wear all the time.


----------



## AudiGirl

Here are the cages I got off eBay.




Heart, Dolphin, Starfish, Frog, Turtle


----------



## Madisonsmom45

Hi,
We actually did this last year for our daughter. We chose Japan. Her pearl was silver and they made a bid deal about it. The size was 8.5 mm so pretty large.
The coolest thing thou was we got her a cinderella pearl cage off the famous on line auction place starting with an E.  NOt sure if I can post that name or not. It's pure sterling silver 925 and a sterling silver necklace.  Total for both about 8 dollars including shipping and handling. I got this tip off a similar board. So if you are going to do the pearl shop around at home and take advantage of better quality and less expensive options. Have a great trip and pixie dust to all.


----------



## glk2009

Just received my Cinderella coach cages from topearl.com and they are awesome!  Especially for $0.90 each!

We leave in two weeks and Pick a Pearl is one of our first things to do!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

glk2009 How long did it take for you to get it in the mail.


----------



## glk2009

leitadisneyfan said:


> glk2009 How long did it take for you to get it in the mail.



I placed my order on March 27th and received it on April 14th (in MA).  So, just over 2 weeks!  And that was with the regular shipping ($3.00).

HTH!


----------



## constancefam

Are there settings for 4 pearls?  I would like to do this in December as an anniversary present from my husband to commemorate our 1st trip as a family of 4.


----------



## minchie

just spent quite a good amount reading through this page...
Ive been to Disney many times and have never heard of this...
I absolutely cannot wait to pick a pearl in a few weeks when my DBF and I go on our first trip together...looking forward to a very special piece of jewelry


----------



## queenreen

I just wanted to post my thank you to all that contributed to this topic. 
I have been going to Disney all my life and never realized this was there in Japan. My DD and I just went and did it this weekend, she got a 7.5 mm pearl and she picked me TWINS 

All in all with pearls, a dolphin charm and chain and a ring setting for twins I spent about $100 for those inquiring about price. 

Thanks again for helping me make a great memory with my DD.


----------



## sl_underwood

Quick question and I apologize if its already been answered and I missed it but how long does it take to get the pearl set?  My daughters and I want to do this in 2 weeks and I know they will want some sort of setting, but I wasnt planning on epcot until our last full day there.  Is that enough time or do I need to change my plans?  Thanks


----------



## elgerber

sl_underwood said:


> Quick question and I apologize if its already been answered and I missed it but how long does it take to get the pearl set?  My daughters and I want to do this in 2 weeks and I know they will want some sort of setting, but I wasnt planning on epcot until our last full day there.  Is that enough time or do I need to change my plans?  Thanks




It depends on how busy they are, but anywhere from 15 minutes to maybe an hour.  You will be fine, just don't go in there right at closing.


----------



## sl_underwood

Thanks so much!


----------



## 2010_Bride

sl_underwood said:


> Quick question and I apologize if its already been answered and I missed it but how long does it take to get the pearl set?  My daughters and I want to do this in 2 weeks and I know they will want some sort of setting, but I wasnt planning on epcot until our last full day there.  Is that enough time or do I need to change my plans?  Thanks



You'll be fine! It was really busy when I was there and it took me about half an hour to wait to pick my pearl. And I overheard the cast member telling others it was about 1-1.5 hours to have it set. Just make sure you do it in the morning and you'll be fine for time - Good Luck!


----------



## dawsy

Hi All, could anyone tell me if I can pick a pearl anywhere outside of disney? would love to do this for my daughter's 10th birthday   Thanks


----------



## TheNextBelle

Just got back.....we did pick a pearl....this was my mother's day gift.....my son picked the oyster and got a 7 1/4 mm pearl with a pinkish tint....we had it set in a ring with two diamonds on the side.....it is gorgeous!!!!  I love it!

we only had to wait 20 minutes for it to be set....but we were there in the morning.


----------



## aaarcher86

dawsy said:


> Hi All, could anyone tell me if I can pick a pearl anywhere outside of disney? would love to do this for my daughter's 10th birthday   Thanks



Do mean just the parks or Disney altogether? 

The places I know of are Japan in Epcot, Downtown Disney, Myrtle Beach near Ripley's Aquarium (Boardwalk on the Beach I believe is the name of the area) and Sea World.


----------



## Smile4Me

TheNextBelle said:


> Just got back.....we did pick a pearl....this was my mother's day gift.....my son picked the oyster and got a 7 1/4 mm pearl with a pinkish tint....we had it set in a ring with two diamonds on the side.....it is gorgeous!!!!  I love it!
> 
> we only had to wait 20 minutes for it to be set....but we were there in the morning.



If you don't mind me asking how much did your setting cost? I got a ring last time and loved it...this setting sounds like something I'd like too!


----------



## cleophus12

Does everybody get a pearl, or is it just the luck of the draw?


----------



## mickeystoontown

cleophus12 said:


> Does everybody get a pearl, or is it just the luck of the draw?



I've watched many many times as well as having done it three times and I have never seen anyone pick an oyster that DIDN'T have a pearl in it.  I often wonder if they x-ray them before putting them in the water to make sure they do have a pearl in them.


----------



## aaarcher86

mickeystoontown said:


> I've watched many many times as well as having done it three times and I have never seen anyone pick an oyster that DIDN'T have a pearl in it.  I often wonder if they x-ray them before putting them in the water to make sure they do have a pearl in them.



The stand at Myrtle Beach I went to did say they X-ray them to guarantee a pearl.  I'd bet Disney does too.


----------



## TheNextBelle

Smile4Me said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much did your setting cost? I got a ring last time and loved it...this setting sounds like something I'd like too!



Not a problem.......the cost was $179.00...but totally worth every penny!


----------



## Disney before Sally

I am finding it difficult to believe that twin pearls of two different colors can grow in the same oyster.  I can understand two seeds were planted or one seed and some other grain of sand - that developed into two different size pearls.  But, the nacre would be the same color for these twins if they were naturally discovered.  Can some one explain how that can happen?


----------



## mmmagique

Disney before Sally said:


> I am finding it difficult to believe that twin pearls of two different colors can grow in the same oyster.  I can understand two seeds were planted or one seed and some other grain of sand - that developed into two different size pearls.  But, the nacre would be the same color for these twins if they were naturally discovered.  Can some one explain how that can happen?



Hey Andrea,

I'm trying to figure out the post you're responding to. Can you link to it?

tia!

~Christina


----------



## ducky_love

You guys are a terrible influence!  

Now I just need a special reason to go get myself a pearl.


----------



## GraceysGirl

ducky_love said:


> You guys are a terrible influence!
> 
> Now I just need a special reason to go get myself a pearl.



Wait we need a special reason to go get a pearl? Oops I've gotten 3 since I got down in January.


----------



## ducky_love

GraceysGirl said:


> Wait we need a special reason to go get a pearl? Oops I've gotten 3 since I got down in January.



I'm trying to... 

I started one of the Chamilia bracelets and just bought charms to buy them but I found my favorites are the ones that hold a special meaning.  I was in Epcot last night and I felt Japan calling, though.


----------



## mskayjay

GraceysGirl said:


> Wait we need a special reason to go get a pearl? Oops I've gotten 3 since I got down in January.



lol  you sound like me.  The ladies suggest a setting and I say "I have that one and that one and that one...."  It is very addictive!


----------



## Michelle67

Lovely thread, and thanks to everyone who shared pictures. Also, thanks for all the tips about taking your own settings, etc.  I had no idea they had this at WDW, and if we (fingers crossed) get to go back again in February as we are planning, I'd love to take my kids to do this!  They used to have pearl picking at our state fair, and I remember my dad letting me do it once.  Coolest "grab bag" ever.  My kids will love it!


----------



## Disney before Sally

StacyMarie said:


> I have to share that myself, my 2 DDs, and my mother picked pearls on September 3rd and it was fun.  My mother ended up with a 7-1/4 mm white pearl, DD ended up with a 7-1/4-mm yellow pearl, my other DD ended up with a 7-mm pink peal, and well I HAD TWINS!  One is a light pink color and one is light yellow, they were both 7-1/4 mm.  My mother and 2 daughters had theirs set in necklaces and I had my twins set into a ring.  It was fun.  I went for the ugliest, smallest, harriest clam I could find and I ended up with TWINS!



Here is one of them.  I recall maybe two other posts of twins in different colors.


----------



## brookmey

Thanks so much for all this great info and for the pictures!   DH and I have been trying to think of something special to get DD when she makes her First Communion in 2012 and this is perfect!  We're going in September with my parents, but DH and I are going to Epcot alone while the kids have time with their grandparents.  Can't wait to do this!  


Does anyone know if they have any cross settings?  Or if DTD does?


----------



## baloo's girl

We did this on our last trip. I told my dd (7 at the time) to pick the ugliest shell. And sure enough, she had twin black pearls. And they were 7 1/4 mm each. One was slightly darker thank than the other. So, we had one made into a ring. And the other we put into the princess carriage necklace. 

When the lady in EPCOT-Japan opened them, they made a huge deal out of the lucky pearls my daughter got. Everyone in the store was oohing and aahhing. It was definitely a magical moment for us.


----------



## iminla

Do you all suggest we take our setting or choose one there???
My daughters are 7 and it's their first trip so I think this will be very special.
Any suggestions for setting for girls??? I think pendant would be better for them.
Also my daughters are twins so I hope we pick atleast one with twin pearls)) that would be so cool. 
I would like the get something too - any setting suggestion for me???


----------



## baloo's girl

iminla said:


> Do you all suggest we take our setting or choose one there???
> My daughters are 7 and it's their first trip so I think this will be very special.
> Any suggestions for setting for girls??? I think pendant would be better for them.
> Also my daughters are twins so I hope we pick atleast one with twin pearls)) that would be so cool.
> I would like the get something too - any setting suggestion for me???




I really like the cage pendant settings, because you can take the pearls out and do something else with them later on. I bought our princess carriage cage on ebay before we went. And I carried it in my purse and presented it to my dd when we got to Japan. (you can probably find lots of cage pendants on ebay)


----------



## opaleyes

Here's my setting. It's not a very good photo, and doesn't do the cage justice at all, but you get the idea. Got this one on eBay. My pearl is 6 3/4 mm. The cubic zirconia around the edge look amazing in real life. You just can't get the full idea here! Mine is white gold plated, and cost around $5.


----------



## crcurton

My 2 daughters and I bought the EPCOT pick a pearl last year and I chose the ring setting. My pearl came off after only a week even with TLC...anyway I was wondering if I took it back this year if they would fix it for me. I may or may not have my receipt. This is a great thread btw. I bought 2 of the carriage cages this year and we plan to do this again,,,such fun!


----------



## mskayjay

crcurton said:


> My 2 daughters and I bought the EPCOT pick a pearl last year and I chose the ring setting. My pearl came off after only a week even with TLC...anyway I was wondering if I took it back this year if they would fix it for me. I may or may not have my receipt. This is a great thread btw. I bought 2 of the carriage cages this year and we plan to do this again,,,such fun!



Yes they will fix it for you or you can do it yourself really.  Use a pin and make sure any leftover old glue is out of the hole drilled in the pearl and make sure the pin it will sit on is also cleaned off.  Put a drop of super glue in the hole in the pearl and push the pearl onto the pin on your ring. Hold it for a moment or so so it sets.  Let it dry completely and carefully scrape off any leftover glue.  

I just had my first failure on a piece this past weekend.  Lost the pearl but this one was on a piece that took some real banging around and I wore it all the time so what can you do.  More reason to pick a new one next trip, huh?


----------



## ducky_love

I was by tonight and the pricing is really clear in the case.  Would it help anyone if I brought my camera next time and posted the settings and prices?

And no - I resisted!    (which makes my DH crazy.  LOL!  He just wants me to get it and be done!)


----------



## ladynotatramp

ducky_love said:


> I was by tonight and the pricing is really clear in the case.  Would it help anyone if I brought my camera next time and posted the settings and prices?
> 
> And no - I resisted!    (which makes my DH crazy.  LOL!  He just wants me to get it and be done!)



That would be great.  I'm thinking of doing it when we go in a few weeks


----------



## fakereadhed

opaleyes said:


> Here's my setting. It's not a very good photo, and doesn't do the cage justice at all, but you get the idea. Got this one on eBay. My pearl is 6 3/4 mm. The cubic zirconia around the edge look amazing in real life. You just can't get the full idea here! Mine is white gold plated, and cost around $5.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## ducky_love

ladynotatramp said:


> That would be great.  I'm thinking of doing it when we go in a few weeks



OK!  Don't have a day picked out but I will get those pics next time I'm there.


----------



## jen42002

ducky_love said:


> I was by tonight and the pricing is really clear in the case.  Would it help anyone if I brought my camera next time and posted the settings and prices?
> 
> And no - I resisted!    (which makes my DH crazy.  LOL!  He just wants me to get it and be done!)





I got an 8 mm gray pearl in Sept. 2010 (solo trip with my mom). My DD really wants to pick one when we are there in September. How much are the pearls now?  I bought a chain last time. Can't remember how much they were. Anyone?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JessiLynn015

jen42002 said:


> I got an 8 mm gray pearl in Sept. 2010 (solo trip with my mom). My DD really wants to pick one when we are there in September. How much are the pearls now?  I bought a chain last time. Can't remember how much they were. Anyone?
> 
> Thanks for the help!




We were there last month and it was $15.95.


----------



## Rachael1004

This may have been answered somewhere in these threads before, but I will be honest and say I didn't read EVERY page. I was told by someone at one point that they were allowed to eat the oyster afterwards. Is this true, or do you just take the pearl and leave the oyster?

To the person who said they wouldn't want to kill the oyster to get the pearl, they're seed pearl oysters. They are used to grow pearls and that's basically it. If you didn't pick it, someone else or some company would, so try not to feel too bad. 

As for having two colors of pearl in the same oyster, depending on when the oyster was seeded and when the pearls developed, it IS technically possible. If the oyster had started growing one pearl in one environment, and was reseeded naturally or otherwise after being moved or having its environment otherwise changed, there could be a change in the chemicals in its body leading to a change in ocher color. Kind of the same thing as your urine changing colors depending on which vitamins you take. Gross, but true.


----------



## Tiggeriffic79

opaleyes said:


> Here's my setting. It's not a very good photo, and doesn't do the cage justice at all, but you get the idea. Got this one on eBay. My pearl is 6 3/4 mm. The cubic zirconia around the edge look amazing in real life. You just can't get the full idea here! Mine is white gold plated, and cost around $5.



That setting is beautiful, do you mind sharing who the seller was? Or what you searched for on eBay?


----------



## ducky_love

Ok- going this weekend and current setting pictures will be posted!  LOL- figures I have been to every park BUT Epcot since I posted this....


----------



## alloyd1170

Could you me if there is a lucky cat cage/pendant available and how much it is?  My brother is going next week and would love one for my dd.  Thank you!


----------



## ducky_love

And now - WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!!


----------



## ducky_love

And more...


----------



## ducky_love

Last one...


----------



## ducky_love

OOppss - I lied. Missed a set.


----------



## ducky_love

alloyd1170 said:


> Could you me if there is a lucky cat cage/pendant available and how much it is?  My brother is going next week and would love one for my dd.  Thank you!



I did not see them there today.  I know I got one there at some point but it is one of the pre-packaged ones (that you open the oyster yourself at home).  They are available on eBay.


----------



## Sandy321

I love the pictures!!  

(looks like there is a new heart one!!  The one I got is not showing here!)


----------



## DaniB

Awesome!!  Thanks for the photos Ducky_Love!!!


----------



## disneyxo

ducky_love said:


> And now - WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all the pictures!! And now I am even more excited for my trip!!


----------



## fakereadhed

Ducky love- thank you!!!


----------



## mskayjay

Great job Ducky Love!  I was really hoping they were going to have some new ones in this year.  I already have most of the necklaces and the ones I don't have I'm not too crazy about.  Yes, I am very spoiled!    Maybe earrings this time.....


----------



## ducky_love

Happy to help, everyone! 

One thing - I did miss three pins in the middle.  They are pretty tacky but one is ducks (pink or blue ribbon), dogs (white or black), and one with red fake gems.  I want to say they were all around $17 and just awful looking.  (I hope nobody has them.. if so don't be offended.. just my opinion)


----------



## mya1k9

Great pics, Ducky Luv.  Thank you.  I am so excited to do this.  I know this has been asked and answered but I know you can bring your own setting, do they charge you to use a setting of your own and what if the pearl you pick is to big or small to fit in what you brought? I know I can just buy one that fits but is there an average size that I should be looking for in a necklace? Forgive me, I am pearl clueless!!!!!


----------



## ladynotatramp

thanks so much for the pictures.  makes me excited to do this when we go


----------



## bluejasmine

Ducky Love thanks sooo much I needed those prices!!


----------



## ducky_love

mya1k9 said:


> Great pics, Ducky Luv.  Thank you.  I am so excited to do this.  I know this has been asked and answered but I know you can bring your own setting, do they charge you to use a setting of your own and what if the pearl you pick is to big or small to fit in what you brought? I know I can just buy one that fits but is there an average size that I should be looking for in a necklace? Forgive me, I am pearl clueless!!!!!



It is my understanding that they won't use outside settings or pearls.  Everything has to be purchased there.


----------



## mskayjay

Rachael1004 said:


> This may have been answered somewhere in these threads before, but I will be honest and say I didn't read EVERY page. I was told by someone at one point that they were allowed to eat the oyster afterwards. Is this true, or do you just take the pearl and leave the oyster?



Absolutely not!  You cannot eat the oyster and they won't even let you keep the shells.


----------



## soarinup

Thank you Ducky Love!


----------



## opaleyes

Tiggeriffic79 said:


> That setting is beautiful, do you mind sharing who the seller was? Or what you searched for on eBay?



I just searched for pearl cage. The seller was kzgc08, I believe. I don't see this particular one up now, but the seller may have more in stock later. There are a lot of awesome cages that come up now when you search for "pearl cage" that they didn't have when I looked before.


----------



## Tiggeriffic79

opaleyes said:


> I just searched for pearl cage. The seller was kzgc08, I believe. I don't see this particular one up now, but the seller may have more in stock later. There are a lot of awesome cages that come up now when you search for "pearl cage" that they didn't have when I looked before.



Thanks


----------



## disneymama148

I just read every single page.  Now I really need to get to Epcot now please.


----------



## JessiLynn015

I picked a pearl for my b-day on our last visit. I spent MONTHS reading posts and looking at pictures. I was so excited to do it and loved every moment. I know that I'll be making this a tradition 

Here is my pinkish 7mm pearl. I chose a $32 setting to put it in


----------



## cleophus12

I bought the "Cinerella's Carriage" coach from Topearl for .90.   Although they said it may take 30 days to ship, it only took about 10.  I was very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## DevilDog78

I'm very excited to do this. I told my BF that I want him to pick the oyster for me.


----------



## DaniB

opaleyes said:


> The seller was kzgc08, I believe. I don't see this particular one up now, but the seller may have more in stock later. There are a lot of awesome cages that come up now when you search for "pearl cage" that they didn't have when I looked before.



I purchased from kzgc08 last year.  The Cinderella's coach cage.  I got her name from this thread.  My daughter loved it!


----------



## DisneyNic

I bought the Cinderella coach from kzgc08 for my daughter in 2009.  She LOVED it!!  She gets so excited when there is a special occasion because she knows she gets to wear it.  We found out yesterday that I am finally getting a baby niece in Nov.  After 8 years and 7 nephews, I am so excited to be getting another girl in the family.  I bought a Cinderella coach for her this morning so she will have one to match my DD after we go in Sept 2012 (I know, I'm a little bit of an overplanner!)


----------



## bethienjoey

bethienjoey said:


> Thank you all for all this information!! I cannot WAIT until I get to do this with my SIL!!



Well, my SIL and I each did the pick a pearl at Epcot at the end of May. I have to say the CM there was wonderful!   My SIL went first and got her pearl, which I thought was one of the best things to watch at Epcot   Then it was my turn...I picked the ugliest one I could find in the tank and went through the countdown with the CM...imagine my surprise when she showed me that I had twin pearls!!  I got them set into earrings and they are absolutely beautiful! I will definitely be doing this every trip!  
I just want to thank everyone who posted about how to choose, I am sure that's the reason I got twins!!


----------



## ocpanther

One time i got twin Black Pearls! One of the rarest pearls ever. Being the good person/ brother I am, I turned them into earing s for my little sister. I miss those little guys.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I just bought the Cinderella carriages on eBay for my 3 girls!!


----------



## Shmily1

Do you know if they have this at the Poly?  I know they do at DTD and BC, but wasn't sure about the Poly.


----------



## dawnn12

if anyone is near one of the stores can you check to see if they still have a frog ring(the frogs front legs held the pearl) if they do can you get a pic/price for me my dd wanted it last time but we were low on funds now i would like to surprise her with it  thank you guys ..you have so many great ideas


----------



## 2010_Bride

Shmily1 said:


> Do you know if they have this at the Poly?  I know they do at DTD and BC, but wasn't sure about the Poly.



No, they do not have it at the Poly.


----------



## ducky_love

dawnn12 said:


> if anyone is near one of the stores can you check to see if they still have a frog ring(the frogs front legs held the pearl) if they do can you get a pic/price for me my dd wanted it last time but we were low on funds now i would like to surprise her with it  thank you guys ..you have so many great ideas



They didn't have it at Epcot tonight.  Where did you see it?


----------



## dawnn12

ducky_love said:


> They didn't have it at Epcot tonight.  Where did you see it?



she seen it at tl (near the shark reef)and downtown disney... both had it   thank you for helping i felt bad about telling her no at the time and shes still talking about it(and with the report card and awards we feel really bad)


----------



## ducky_love

dawnn12 said:


> she seen it at tl (near the shark reef)and downtown disney... both had it   thank you for helping i felt bad about telling her no at the time and shes still talking about it(and with the report card and awards we feel really bad)



OK- I will keep an eye out next time I am at DTD.


----------



## jelly2406

sorry if i sound like a moron here but what is the cinderella's coach cage? 
I've tried looking on ebay to find it and im not having any luck. Can you get these in disney or no?


----------



## Disneymommy2006

Small little carriage shape usually silver that holds the pearl.


----------



## DaniB

jelly2406 said:


> sorry if i sound like a moron here but what is the cinderella's coach cage?
> I've tried looking on ebay to find it and im not having any luck. Can you get these in disney or no?



http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6d5d2c9

I'm afraid you cannot find this in Disney.


----------



## jelly2406

Thank you Dani B, i just ordered one!


----------



## JewelsG

What is the average size of the pearl you get - I just want to make sure I purchase a cage large enough - some will only hold 6" ones...  others 10-12...  they have so many to choose from too on the ebay site...  lovin it


----------



## ericf70

Definitely going to buy the cage on ebay and do this for my two little girls.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

JewelsG said:


> What is the average size of the pearl you get - I just want to make sure I purchase a cage large enough - some will only hold 6" ones...  others 10-12...  they have so many to choose from too on the ebay site...  lovin it



They tell you there that the average pearl is 6, but most of the ones there are about 7. I would get one that holds 7-8mm to be sure you get a cage that fits with the pearl you pick.


----------



## iminla

i cannot find it on e-bay :-((

can someone help - what do I type in search line ???


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

Okay, I cannot find the original poster who recommended this site.. it was someone on this thread so THANK YOU! 
 I tried it for $.90  yep, you heard me.. It came from overseas and said it would take 4 weeks at least. It came before then.  So as I was looking for what I wanted and I added up a few more.  ALL OF IT INCLUDING SHIPPING WAS $7 and change for the 4 of them!!  So worth the gamble. 

I'm thrilled with the feel and look of them.  The site has better pictures that what I took. They are really shiny and pretty in person.    
www. topearl .com   <no spaces) 

these are mine-





I'm surprising some of my family in Epcot Japan with these. I got the 2 dolphins (for MIL from the twins) you won't see the bars in between them because that goes behind the pearl, angel fish (for friend), cat that looks similar to hello kitty face (for DD4), and the carriage is all mine. mine. mine.  

Hope this helps.  You may want to look at sizes of the cages before getting. Mine were 6-7mm.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

DaniB said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6d5d2c9
> 
> I'm afraid you cannot find this in Disney.





jelly2406 said:


> Thank you Dani B, i just ordered one!





ericf70 said:


> Definitely going to buy the cage on ebay and do this for my two little girls.  Thanks everybody!


I got mine delivered within a couple of days and they are sooooo cute!!! I heard if you put clear nail polish on them they won't tarnish (since they are plated).





iminla said:


> i cannot find it on e-bay :-((
> 
> can someone help - what do I type in search line ???


Here it is again.
http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-C...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6d5d2c9


----------



## Lori1960

Does anyone know if you can do this on a disney cruse


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lori1960 said:


> Does anyone know if you can do this on a disney cruse



No, but on some cruises they had the DIY kits in Treasure Ketch, which consisted of an oyster and a pearl cage of some description and you could open your own oyster.

Corinna


----------



## iminla

http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-CA...item43a6d5d2c9 

the pendant listed above is "gold looking" or "silver looking"???

I am trying to figure what kind of chain i will need to buy. Also how many inches of chain is appropriate for 8 yr old girls???


----------



## iminla

has anyone bought a ring setting before going to the world??? Any recommendations on ring settings????


----------



## lysahester

Question for those of you that have picked a pearl:

Can you get the pearls with a hole drilled completely through without purchasing a setting?  I have a local craftsman that makes her own pearl rings.  I would like to pick a pearl and have her mount it, but the pearl must come to her with a hole drilled completely through.  Any ideas?


----------



## fakereadhed

iminla said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/18K-WGP-PEARL-CA...item43a6d5d2c9
> 
> the pendant listed above is "gold looking" or "silver looking"???
> 
> I am trying to figure what kind of chain i will need to buy. Also how many inches of chain is appropriate for 8 yr old girls???




WGP usually means white gold plated, so silver chain. I'd go 16in.


----------



## DisneyGuess

My ODS can't wait to do this & take home to his girlfriend after our trip. He wants me to order one of the Cinderella Carriage cage. But I know his GF loves horses. Anyone ever seen one that's a horse of some sort?


----------



## ducky_love

DisneyGuess said:


> My ODS can't wait to do this & take home to his girlfriend after our trip. He wants me to order one of the Cinderella Carriage cage. But I know his GF loves horses. Anyone ever seen one that's a horse of some sort?



At Epcot they have a horse shoe design.  I belive pics are on page 116?  (Or close to page 116... )


----------



## Sandy321

lysahester said:


> Question for those of you that have picked a pearl:
> 
> Can you get the pearls with a hole drilled completely through without purchasing a setting?  I have a local craftsman that makes her own pearl rings.  I would like to pick a pearl and have her mount it, but the pearl must come to her with a hole drilled completely through.  Any ideas?



I think they would do it if you asked - tell them you want to think about it, or get it set later, can they please just drill the hole?

DD has picked several pearls, and hasn't had any of them put into settings, I wished she had the holes in them tho...

*JC Penneys - Chains* Just thought I'd add that I was at the mall yesterday and JC Penney's has chains that are silver that wont tarnish, 50% off I believe - - and I'd get 18" for an adult, 16" for a child


----------



## Tooth Fairy

for those looking for a simple sterling silver cage. I bought 2 from thebeadhouse.com. look under silver beads. 2 sizes. My 16 yr old daughter loved hers and wears it all the time. Nice cage


----------



## mskayjay

lysahester said:


> Question for those of you that have picked a pearl:
> 
> Can you get the pearls with a hole drilled completely through without purchasing a setting?  I have a local craftsman that makes her own pearl rings.  I would like to pick a pearl and have her mount it, but the pearl must come to her with a hole drilled completely through.  Any ideas?



I asked last year about drilling completely through so I could have them strung like a traditional string of pearls and they said they could not do it.  I believe the machine they have is set to only drill to a certain depth in the pearls so they can't get put on anything other than a straight pin setting.  Only other option would be no drilling and tucking into a cage.  I was really bummed because I love doing this but am running out of settings there that I like!


----------



## Butterflygirl35

Thank you! Thank you! I just got the carriage to surprise my daughter with and it gorgeous.Thanks for your recommendations


----------



## Sandy321

mskayjay said:


> I asked last year about drilling completely through so I could have them strung like a traditional string of pearls and they said they could not do it.  I believe the machine they have is set to only drill to a certain depth in the pearls so they can't get put on anything other than a straight pin setting.  Only other option would be no drilling and tucking into a cage.  I was really bummed because I love doing this but am running out of settings there that I like!



Thank you for sharing your experience... it makes sense... to have the drill set at a certain depth to fit their settings.


----------



## BerrysGirl

Does anyone have any experience with ordering a setting off ebay?  I'd love to pick-a-pearl as a birthday gift to myself this year but am unsure if I'm willing to pay full Disney price for the setting.  Could anyone recommend a seller or ebay experience?


----------



## ducky_love

BerrysGirl said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ordering a setting off ebay?  I'd love to pick-a-pearl as a birthday gift to myself this year but am unsure if I'm willing to pay full Disney price for the setting.  Could anyone recommend a seller or ebay experience?




I don't - but FYI I put pics & prices on page 116.  They aren't really "Disney" prices.


----------



## MissMouseInTheHouse

Oh, I love the Pick-a-pearl in Japan!  I've gotten a ring and a necklace and am hoping I'll be back soon for more! I know that they glued my ring and necklace, but I'm not sure if they drill or not. Also, I don't know if they'll use your own setting; I would bring it just in case, and ask them when you get there! The last time I went, the price was around $15-$16 for the pearl, but it could've changed since then. Plus, a good tid-bit that helped me pick a good pearl was that you have to pick the ugliest, hairyest, ickyest oyster and the prettiest pearl will be inside! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## iminla

I just bought two cindrella cages from e-bay - THANK YOU all for your help ))

Question:  i read somewhere about using clear nail polish or something on a pendant - can someone tell me if I will need to do that or not???

I bought that 18K WGP Pearl Carraige.

Thanks.

I am so excited - i have twin daughters and this wil be a surprise for them.


----------



## dolphingirl47

iminla said:


> I just bought two cindrella cages from e-bay - THANK YOU all for your help ))
> 
> Question:  i read somewhere about using clear nail polish or something on a pendant - can someone tell me if I will need to do that or not???
> 
> I bought that 18K WGP Pearl Carraige.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am so excited - i have twin daughters and this wil be a surprise for them.



I originally mentioned this. As the cages come from China and they are still allowed to use Nickel in jewellery, I do this to make my cage safe for me to wear as I have a Nickel allergy. It also has the added advantage that it protects the plating. 

Corinna


----------



## willene2011

I had forgotten all about this


----------



## iminla

thanks Corinna. So I just apply clear nail polish inside and out????


----------



## dolphingirl47

iminla said:


> thanks Corinna. So I just apply clear nail polish inside and out????



I just applied it to the outside.

Corinna


----------



## CruznLexi

Does anyone knoe if the rings come in big sizes? WWould love to get another ring to add to my wedding ring but I have fat fingers. I need nomrally around an 8


----------



## PhoenixStrength

CruznLexi said:


> Does anyone knoe if the rings come in big sizes? WWould love to get another ring to add to my wedding ring but I have fat fingers. I need nomrally around an 8



I got a size 8 ring when I was there in November. I have fat fingers too!


----------



## travelcharm

Both Japan and DTD carry ring settings in a size 8. Japan also has them in a size 9.  I have big fingers too.


----------



## anorman

I am so looking forward to doing this with my DDs on our upcoming trip.  It will make a great keepsake!


----------



## Princess Mindy

I also bought a couple cinderella carriages-my friend is going to love it :! And of course I had to get one for me tooflower3:

yay-it's getting close!!!


----------



## discnewbie

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the cinderella carriages? I'm Canadian so not sure how many options are open for me here...


----------



## anorman

discnewbie said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the cinderella carriages? I'm Canadian so not sure how many options are open for me here...



Just have a look on ebay.ca and do a search for cage pendants....it is there.


----------



## asa'smom

Is there still a Pick a Pearl location in DTD? If sooooo where? Thanks in advance.


----------



## csmommy

asa'smom said:


> Is there still a Pick a Pearl location in DTD? If sooooo where? Thanks in advance.



Yes, there is one in DTD by the restaurant called Captain Cooks.


----------



## iminla

In Epcot Japan - are the rings adjustable???? ( i mean ring settings) - OR you have to know the size of the ring for the person you are buying for???

I would love to buy a ring for my mom but don't knwo her size - and I want to keep it a surprise - if I ask her for the size - she will know about it so dont' want to - please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cristielf

I can't wait to do this.. I wanted to do it last time I was there, but didn't have time. They also do this in Sea World also.


----------



## disney777

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Okay, I cannot find the original poster who recommended this site.. it was someone on this thread so THANK YOU!
> I tried it for $.90  yep, you heard me.. It came from overseas and said it would take 4 weeks at least. It came before then.  So as I was looking for what I wanted and I added up a few more.  ALL OF IT INCLUDING SHIPPING WAS $7 and change for the 4 of them!!  So worth the gamble.
> 
> I'm thrilled with the feel and look of them.  The site has better pictures that what I took. They are really shiny and pretty in person.
> www. topearl .com   <no spaces)
> 
> 
> I posted about topearl on posts #1010, 1015, 1083 (and before). Was very happy with their service.  I also recommended a cheap site for silver chains.


----------



## goofytetreault

Question may have already been answered, has anybody ever seen a pearl cage that is made to fit on a charm bracelet?


----------



## jecskc

We did the pick-a-pearl in June. There's photos...

We did the pick-a-pearl in June. There's photos and a description of the process in my trip report. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2747487&page=6 

It's on page 6. Post #88. I think...


----------



## stba2006

goofytetreault said:


> Question may have already been answered, has anybody ever seen a pearl cage that is made to fit on a charm bracelet?



I'd be interested to see replys to this one and if there are any ideas of where to buy from UK?


----------



## cleophus12

I also ordered my DD's and her best friend's pearl cage from Topearl for .90.  It cost 4.80 to get 2 with shipping and handling.  I was desperate to get them for graduation gifts, and they came much sooner than expected.  Both girls love their cages and so do their friends.  We got pearls in Japan (at Epcot), and they fit perfectly.


----------



## dolphingirl47

goofytetreault said:


> Question may have already been answered, has anybody ever seen a pearl cage that is made to fit on a charm bracelet?



I have never seen a pearl cage for a charm bracelet, but at Epcot they do inexpensive cell phone charms that are attached to the strap with a standard charm bracelet fitting. I got a dolphin a couple of years ago.

Corinna


----------



## Photobee

disney777 said:


> sp0ngem0nkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I cannot find the original poster who recommended this site.. it was someone on this thread so THANK YOU!
> I tried it for $.90  yep, you heard me.. It came from overseas and said it would take 4 weeks at least. It came before then.  So as I was looking for what I wanted and I added up a few more.  ALL OF IT INCLUDING SHIPPING WAS $7 and change for the 4 of them!!  So worth the gamble.
> 
> I'm thrilled with the feel and look of them.  The site has better pictures that what I took. They are really shiny and pretty in person.
> www. topearl .com   <no spaces)
> 
> 
> I posted about topearl on posts #1010, 1015, 1083 (and before). Was very happy with their service.  I also recommended a cheap site for silver chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prices at topearl are amazing...only question...in the photo, I know the cages are 18KGP, but they look like white gold.  So, would a chain bought to match need to be a white gold look also, or do they look like gold when they arrive?
Click to expand...


----------



## neatokimmo

Photobee said:


> disney777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the prices at topearl are amazing...only question...in the photo, I know the cages are 18KGP, but they look like white gold.  So, would a chain bought to match need to be a white gold look also, or do they look like gold when they arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just compared my cage to my engagement ring, it is the exact color of 14K white gold.
Click to expand...


----------



## Photobee

neatokimmo said:


> Photobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just compared my cage to my engagement ring, it is the exact color of 14K white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vegcentric

Hi all! Wow, what a LONG thread for pick-a-pearl! Glad I found it, though. I only just found out about this the other day, so I was JUST curious...does anyone know what becomes of the oyster meat once it is shucked? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

disney777 said:


> sp0ngem0nkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I cannot find the original poster who recommended this site.. it was someone on this thread so THANK YOU!
> I tried it for $.90  yep, you heard me.. It came from overseas and said it would take 4 weeks at least. It came before then.  So as I was looking for what I wanted and I added up a few more.  ALL OF IT INCLUDING SHIPPING WAS $7 and change for the 4 of them!!  So worth the gamble.
> 
> I'm thrilled with the feel and look of them.  The site has better pictures that what I took. They are really shiny and pretty in person.
> www. topearl .com   <no spaces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted about topearl on posts #1010, 1015, 1083 (and before). Was very happy with their service.  I also recommended a cheap site for silver chains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there you are!! yes, thank you again!
Click to expand...


----------



## HoltDisney07

Ok I just ordered two of the Cinderella Pearl Cages from kzgc08. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for 18k gold necklaces?


----------



## happysmyly

In one of the reviews for the White Gold Plated carriage pearl cages they mentioned that the gold plate comes off easily--have any of you who have ordered them noticed that?
TIA
 LIz


----------



## PhoenixStrength

happysmyly said:


> In one of the reviews for the White Gold Plated carriage pearl cages they mentioned that the gold plate comes off easily--have any of you who have ordered them noticed that?
> TIA
> LIz



It hasn't come off on mine, but I applied a layer of clear nail polish to it before I ever wore it. I know a lot of people have done that, and it extends the life of it dramatically.


----------



## Momw/aplan

HoltDisney07 said:


> Ok I just ordered two of the Cinderella Pearl Cages from kzgc08. I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for 18k gold necklaces?



You might want to wait until your cages come in before you order necklaces. I believe kzgc08 is the same vendor we ordered ours from, and when they arrived the had necklaces included even though there hadn't been any mention of necklaces on the product description--it was a very pleasant surprise!  

That was two years ago though, so I don't know if they still do that, or even if they always do it for every order. It might have just been a fluke. But at any rate, you might want to hold off until you see what you get with your order.


----------



## NewsiesGoil

happysmyly said:


> In one of the reviews for the White Gold Plated carriage pearl cages they mentioned that the gold plate comes off easily--have any of you who have ordered them noticed that?
> TIA
> LIz



Yep, it happened to mine a few months after I got it, especially on the back where it comes in contact with my skin. They're cheap, so I wasn't too mad but I haven't gotten a new one yet.


----------



## mermaid&cinderella

Is there not a Mickey head cage?   I know my DD woudl love that when she does her pearl in October!


----------



## disneynewman

Has anyone ever NOT gotten a pearl when they do this?  I haven't read  ALL of these posts but it seems like at least most of you have.  I plan to do this with DD next week, already bought our pumpkin coach cages.  It would be nice if I knew I only had to pay for 1 try each


----------



## PhoenixStrength

disneynewman said:


> Has anyone ever NOT gotten a pearl when they do this?  I haven't read  ALL of these posts but it seems like at least most of you have.  I plan to do this with DD next week, already bought our pumpkin coach cages.  It would be nice if I knew I only had to pay for 1 try each



You absolutely will get a pearl when you do it. There is some debate on how they know there is a pearl in every one (XRay, seed them, put the pearls in themselves, etc), but you will always get a pearl when you do it.


----------



## Gorechick

Are there any retailers that have plain sterling silver coach cages?


----------



## Cdnmommy

If you take your own ring setting will they drill the hole and put the pearl on it for you?


----------



## Cdnmommy

mermaid&cinderella said:


> Is there not a Mickey head cage?   I know my DD woudl love that when she does her pearl in October!



I didn't see a Mickey Head Pearl Cage but there is a Mickey Head pendant: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICKEY-MOUSE...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad50570f0.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cdnmommy said:


> If you take your own ring setting will they drill the hole and put the pearl on it for you?



Unfortunately they will only put the pearl on one of their own settings.

Corinna


----------



## Cdnmommy

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately they will only put the pearl on one of their own settings.
> 
> Corinna



Oh, that's too bad.  I wonder if they will at least drill the hole so you could put the pearl on yourself?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Cdnmommy said:


> Oh, that's too bad.  I wonder if they will at least drill the hole so you could put the pearl on yourself?



Someone asked this a couple pages back and it was stated  that they will not. Their drills are set to the specific depth for their settings and cannot/will not be changed.


----------



## Cdnmommy

PhoenixStrength said:


> Someone asked this a couple pages back and it was stated  that they will not. Their drills are set to the specific depth for their settings and cannot/will not be changed.



I saw that post but thought it read that they would not drill a hole all the way through the pearl for that person, maybe I misunderstood.  Thanks!


----------



## anorman

We'll be doing this one for our 2 DDs on our upcoming trip next week.  I haven't told them.  I really hope they like the experience.


----------



## TayjaDanger

After reading all of these posts I am excited to do it, too. I ordered a carriage charm from ebay as well, but I might just choose a setting if the pearl I pick happens to be too large. 

It just seems like such a fun experience and a neat souvenir that doesn't take up too much space. My mum and sister aren't interested in it at all, but they will have to just humor me when we are at the World Showcase.

Thanks to the person who posted the settings available and prices, that is so helpful!


----------



## queenof3

Those of you that have put them in rings, has anyone ever lost one?  I am just wondering because I really want to get a ring but I am nervous because I heard that pearls are soft.  Thanks!  I am very excited to do it.  It will be me, my sister and my 3 daughters.  I just dont know what kind of settings or jewelry we will put them in yet!


----------



## lync

Gorechick said:


> Are there any retailers that have plain sterling silver coach cages?



I am wondering the same thing!  I would like to try and find sterling silver, too.


----------



## mskayjay

asa'smom said:


> Is there still a Pick a Pearl location in DTD? If sooooo where? Thanks in advance.



Yes there is one there and I would recommend NOT going there for this experience.  Do it at Epcot.  I won't drag out all the details but suffice to say several members here had trouble with the DTD location.....


----------



## mskayjay

Vegcentric said:


> Hi all! Wow, what a LONG thread for pick-a-pearl! Glad I found it, though. I only just found out about this the other day, so I was JUST curious...does anyone know what becomes of the oyster meat once it is shucked? Thanks in advance!



The "meat" is thrown out along with the shell.  There is a chemical added to the water the oysters are in at the store that renders the "meat" (animal) inedible.  I have asked to keep one side of the shell every time I go and due to health laws they are not allowed to give it to you.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

queenof3 said:


> Those of you that have put them in rings, has anyone ever lost one? I am just wondering because I really want to get a ring but I am nervous because I heard that pearls are soft. Thanks! I am very excited to do it. It will be me, my sister and my 3 daughters. I just dont know what kind of settings or jewelry we will put them in yet!


 
I have worn my Japan Pick-A-Pearl ring every day (only take it off when showering) for the last five or so years and it is as good as the day I got it.    Do note that you cannot wear the jewelry for 24 (or is it 48?  They will tell you) hours after getting it because the glue needs to cure.  So, keep it in the box until after it cures.  I would wait until you get home to wear it, since I wouldn't risk a newly-cured pearl on the rides in case it takes longer than they say for the glue to cure.

I will say that at the same time I got this ring, I got another pearl on a flower-shaped pin setting and that pearl did fall off the same year (I did find it, thankfully).  However, do note that I was using the pin to hold on a too-small bandanna around my service dog's neck, so that's not exactly normal wear'n'tear.  The pearl fell off after we got home from being out one day and she shook her body when I took her harness off.  My ring has never had an issue, though.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

disneynewman said:


> Has anyone ever NOT gotten a pearl when they do this? I haven't read ALL of these posts but it seems like at least most of you have. I plan to do this with DD next week, already bought our pumpkin coach cages. It would be nice if I knew I only had to pay for 1 try each


 
I believe they guarantee you will get a pearl.  If the shell is empty, they will open another one for you.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

Cdnmommy said:


> Oh, that's too bad. I wonder if they will at least drill the hole so you could put the pearl on yourself?


 
You can just buy just the pearl from them and they will send it home with you in a bag.  Then you can take it to your local jeweler to get it set.  The jeweler will have the proper kind of glue needed for the pearl that won't destroy the pearl.

The first time I did the Pick-A-Pearl (back in the '80s), I chose not to get a setting.  About six years later, I finally got it set in a necklace at a local jeweler.  I love it and am glad that I did it that way!  I put it on a formal-looking setting (yellow gold curvy "wings" with a diamond chip above the pearl), so I don't wear it much, but it is still nice.  (Not saying gold and diamonds are always formal, of course, just that the look of this particular setting is formal.)


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

asa'smom said:


> Is there still a Pick a Pearl location in DTD? If sooooo where? Thanks in advance.


 

I don't recommend that place.  Go to the Epcot Japan one.  I got a pearl set into a dolphins-in-a-circle necklace two years ago and the pearl has long since lost its sheen.  The ring I got at the Japan one five or six years ago is still perfect and that one comes in contact with water and soap and stuff all the time (I only take it off when showering, so wash my hands with it on all the time).  The DTD one just isn't worth it, IMO.  (I also have a pearl from the Japan one that I got in the '80s and had set into a necklace about six years after that, but I hardly ever wear it because it is a formal setting, so I can't really compare that necklace to the DTD one as far as wear goes, but the pearl is still as good as new on that one!)


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

iminla said:


> In Epcot Japan - are the rings adjustable???? ( i mean ring settings) - OR you have to know the size of the ring for the person you are buying for???
> 
> I would love to buy a ring for my mom but don't knwo her size - and I want to keep it a surprise - if I ask her for the size - she will know about it so dont' want to - please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

No, the rings are real rings, not adjustable things.  You will have to know the size or close enough to the size that you will be able to bring the ring to the jeweler at home to get it resized.  You don't have to ask her for her ring size if you can do some detective work, such as take one of her current rings that fits the finger you think she'll want to put the new ring on (each finger is a different size!) and impress it into a bar of soap so you can compare the soap to a ring sizer at a jewelry store (or Disney).  (Make sure you clean her ring of soap residue after so she isn't wise to what you did!)  If your father knows her ring size, ask him for it.  If you can think of a round-about way to ask your mom her ring size, like be looking through a jewelry catalog/site and trying to figure out your ring size and ask her what hers is, or say you have a friend with similar-sized fingers and want to surprise them with a ring, that could work, too.  Or, you could just have somebody else ask her for the size and she'd just think they were going to get her a ring, not you, so it would still be a surprise.


----------



## poisonapple_PRINCESS

stumbled upon this thread and have fallen in love with this whole idea! I cant wait to go to Disney and get my very own!


----------



## mbvisitor

lync said:


> I am wondering the same thing!  I would like to try and find sterling silver, too.



A sterling silver carriage would be great, has anyone had any luck finding one? 
I also can't believe no one does a mickey head.  It would be a sure seller!


----------



## crocko's wife

Hmmm, I have always just skipped on by these booths, but I would really like a pearl ring. I think I will just shop around the different locations and pick my favorite setting before I go through the process. We are staying at the Beach Club, and I know of the DTD and Japan locations--I have read on some older posts about a couple of others, but want to make sure those are still there before trekking all over the World. Anyone been to another recently?


----------



## mum1

crocko's wife said:


> Hmmm, I have always just skipped on by these booths, but I would really like a pearl ring. I think I will just shop around the different locations and pick my favorite setting before I go through the process. We are staying at the Beach Club, and I know of the DTD and Japan locations--I have read on some older posts about a couple of others, but want to make sure those are still there before trekking all over the World. Anyone been to another recently?



I plan to visit Japan's pick a pearl spot in a couple of weeks... I'm pretty sure it's still there... I have the ring and a necklace.  Although the setting on the ring fell apart so I plan on bringing that back to see if they can fix it.  I think it's just the glue, but I probably wore it too many times in the shower.


----------



## rockin2it

I picked a pearl for the first time this past Monday in EPCOT and it was one of my favorite memories from our trip! I got twin pearls that are silver-blue which is rare. They were close in size, so I had them made into earrings. They are beautiful and it was a lot of fun! I highly recommend this.


----------



## mskayjay

crocko's wife said:


> Hmmm, I have always just skipped on by these booths, but I would really like a pearl ring. I think I will just shop around the different locations and pick my favorite setting before I go through the process. We are staying at the Beach Club, and I know of the DTD and Japan locations--I have read on some older posts about a couple of others, but want to make sure those are still there before trekking all over the World. Anyone been to another recently?



Do yourself a favor and skips the booths!  Not what you want....

Go to Japan and enjoy the experience.  If you pull up youtube you can search and see how they do the whole experience!  Very fun for a very small price and you get a lovely keepsake.  Let me try to photograph all my pieces and post them for you again!


----------



## DLW8

crocko's wife said:


> Hmmm, I have always just skipped on by these booths, but I would really like a pearl ring. I think I will just shop around the different locations and pick my favorite setting before I go through the process. We are staying at the Beach Club, and I know of the DTD and Japan locations--I have read on some older posts about a couple of others, but want to make sure those are still there before trekking all over the World. Anyone been to another recently?



SInce you are staying at Beach Club, take a walk into Epcot and head to Japan - quick and easy commute for you!

I will be doing this next week with my DD...haven't told her about it yet!  I just need to convince her to pick an ugly/hairy oyster!


----------



## 204charity

I stumbled upon this thread and am now on page 123!!  So, let me see if I am getting this right - they will allow me to insert my pearl into a cage I have brought with me, but they will not drill it for a setting (like a ring or earrings for example)? 
My 9 YO DD is thrilled at the idea of a Cinderella Carriage necklace to show everyone at school.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

204charity said:


> I stumbled upon this thread and am now on page 123!!  So, let me see if I am getting this right - they will allow me to insert my pearl into a cage I have brought with me, but they will not drill it for a setting (like a ring or earrings for example)?
> My 9 YO DD is thrilled at the idea of a Cinderella Carriage necklace to show everyone at school.



Correct. The pearl is yours to do with what you want, so you are free to put it in any setting you want whether it comes from them or not. But they won't drill it for any setting that is not their own.


----------



## 204charity

PhoenixStrength said:


> Correct. The pearl is yours to do with what you want, so you are free to put it in any setting you want whether it comes from them or not. But they won't drill it for any setting that is not their own.





Thank you so much for the quick reply! (literally - lol)


----------



## Iloveeliot

I'm hoping someone can help me.
1. Is Japan the most fun pick a pearl experience at Disney?
2. Does DTD have the largest variety of (affordable) settings?
3. What is the name and location of the DTD store?
Thank you


----------



## sukhakuli

Are there any boy-ish cages? I have 2 girls, and we're going to do pick a pearl, but I know my 6 year old ds will not want to be left out. He's not concerned about gender specific stuff in general, but I would like to get him something that isn't cinderella's carriage, KWIM? Maybe a lizard? I saw some dolphins and elephants, but still a bit girly...


----------



## mskayjay

Iloveeliot said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me.
> 1. Is Japan the most fun pick a pearl experience at Disney?
> Yes, Japan is the most fun for this!  It is in a largish store, many guests stand around and watch, VERY nice staff makes the experience special for everyone!
> 2. Does DTD have the largest variety of (affordable) settings?
> DTD has the LEAST variety of affordable settings!  Many are 14K gold and from my personal experience, if you don't want to drop big bucks on a setting, the staff is less than friendly.  There were very few things to purchase that were affordable.  The opening of the oyster is no big deal there at all.  It is a small stand-alone kiosk down by the pier.  I had an awful time there......
> 3. What is the name and location of the DTD store?
> I believe it is called The Pearl Factory or something like that.....  just really in need of some serious attitude adjusting at that place.
> Thank you



You're welcome.


----------



## mskayjay

sukhakuli said:


> Are there any boy-ish cages? I have 2 girls, and we're going to do pick a pearl, but I know my 6 year old ds will not want to be left out. He's not concerned about gender specific stuff in general, but I would like to get him something that isn't cinderella's carriage, KWIM? Maybe a lizard? I saw some dolphins and elephants, but still a bit girly...



Yes there was a lizard there as well.  A few pages back is a shot of all of the different settings.  Take a look in there and see if there is something he might like!


----------



## Iloveeliot

Hi. Someone on this thread mentioned that they sold a Cinderella's carriage cage at the Beach Club. I don't really want to get the eBay one. Has anyone seen the carriage one in Epcot or Downtown Disney? Are there any other settings with an obvious Disney theme sold in DTD or Epcot? Also, I really want a colored pearl. I have searched the internet trying to find a way to determine the color but i havent found anything definitive. Has anybody found a way to know if a pearl is colored? What kind of oysters are they or is it a variety? Are there black lipped oysters? Thanks so much!


----------



## Queen Tink

My DD picked a pearl in Japan this summer, she picked a small oyster which was quite smooth compared to some of the ugly ones, she got a blue-silverish pearl which they told was very rare.


----------



## DLW8

We just came back and did this in Japan on Saturday night.

We got there around 5:30 and there weren't too many people in line, but when I went to pick up our jewelry (around 7:30) it was MOBBED!

DD, DS and I all picked an oyster.  DS wanted to get in on the fun, and he made his into a necklace for my mom.  

DS got a white pearl (6 3/4 mm) and we got a cage and chain for my mom.

DD got TWIN gold pearks (6 1/2 mm and 6 3/4 mm) that she had made into a necklace with a chain.  I was glad to see they had double pearl necklaces since she doesn't have pierced ears.

I got a 7 mm silver pearl that i had made into a ring.

It was definitely fun, and they made a big deal about the twin pearls (they measured her pearl and since it was small, they went back to the oyster and found the second one).

It was definitely a pricey souvenir, but one that is different and will last longer than a t-shirt!

I thought all the oysters were ugly - quite honestly, I had a hard time trying to figure out which one was REALLY ugly.  LOL


----------



## emailbrittny

sukhakuli said:


> Are there any boy-ish cages? I have 2 girls, and we're going to do pick a pearl, but I know my 6 year old ds will not want to be left out. He's not concerned about gender specific stuff in general, but I would like to get him something that isn't cinderella's carriage, KWIM? Maybe a lizard? I saw some dolphins and elephants, but still a bit girly...



I bought my DF a elephant cage. Not that he will wear it but it was something to put his pearl in if he decides to join in it )  Ordered mine online we also got the coaches and I got a Hello Kitty cage for myself. They were super cheap I wanna say like .90

http://www.topearl.com/advanced_sea...pearl+cages&osCsid=4o9krm0lil1r31esjbv9k5kgt2


----------



## mickeyplanner

emailbrittny said:


> I bought my DF a elephant cage. Not that he will wear it but it was something to put his pearl in if he decides to join in it )  Ordered mine online we also got the coaches and I got a Hello Kitty cage for myself. They were super cheap I wanna say like .90
> 
> http://www.topearl.com/advanced_sea...pearl+cages&osCsid=4o9krm0lil1r31esjbv9k5kgt2



What shipping option did you use when you placed the order at TopPearl and how long did it take for them to arrive?


----------



## famsen

Iloveeliot said:


> Hi. Someone on this thread mentioned that they sold a Cinderella's carriage cage at the Beach Club. I don't really want to get the eBay one. Has anyone seen the carriage one in Epcot or Downtown Disney? Are there any other settings with an obvious Disney theme sold in DTD or Epcot? Also, I really want a colored pearl. I have searched the internet trying to find a way to determine the color but i havent found anything definitive. Has anybody found a way to know if a pearl is colored? What kind of oysters are they or is it a variety? Are there black lipped oysters? Thanks so much!



I was at EPCOT in Japan on September 30th and I was surprised to see the Cinderella carriage in the display case as an option for the pearls. This was the first time I saw one sold there and they said all of there silver is sterling silver. I think the price of the carriage cage was around $28 which I though was reasonable for sterling silver. It was nice but I already bought a carriage from ebay to keep my pearl in-not sterling silver but it looks good anyway.


----------



## Sydnerella

famsen said:


> I was at EPCOT in Japan on September 30th and I was surprised to see the Cinderella carriage in the display case as an option for the pearls. This was the first time I saw one sold there and they said all of there silver is sterling silver. I think the price of the carriage cage was around $28 which I though was reasonable for sterling silver. It was nice but I already bought a carriage from ebay to keep my pearl in-not sterling silver but it looks good anyway.



Thanks, good to know that the carriage is there now - was going to order one online but may wait until it gets closer to the trip and call to ask them if they still have it.

Syderella's Mama


----------



## Dawson'sMom

Going to do this on our upcoming Thanksgiving trip.  i would like the simple stud ear rings.  I will need to purchase two pearls, if they are not a good match can i swap one in order to get a match for the ear rings?  Also how much are the gold studs?  I have issues with other metals, as my ears will swell and even bleed.  

Thanks!


----------



## martyshoney

I just had to post about my experience with this!  On Monday night we went to Japan but got there too late to do this and my DD was devastated. I told her not to worry that we were going to DTD Wed. before we left for home so we would do it there.  B I G mistake, it just wasn't a fun experience like we saw going on in Japan.  So if this is something you really want to do make sure you make time for it and don't miss out like we did.


----------



## mom2rtk

martyshoney said:


> I just had to post about my experience with this!  On Monday night we went to Japan but got there too late to do this and my DD was devastated. I told her not to worry that we were going to DTD Wed. before we left for home so we would do it there.  B I G mistake, it just wasn't a fun experience like we saw going on in Japan.  So if this is something you really want to do make sure you make time for it and don't miss out like we did.



Can anyone confirm what time they end this for the day?


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

I can't confirm the time they end it for the day, but if I recall from the time my friend and I got there too late (back in '05, I believe), it was before Illuminations began.  (We went back another day to do it, which worked out just fine 'cause we got awesome pearl colors - a silvery-blue for me that I still wear as a ring every day and a pink for her [pink is her favorite color].)


----------



## martyshoney

We got there around 8:45 and you could still pick the pearl but we would have had to go back to pick it up if we would have wanted it set but we weren't going back to Epcot and we didn't have park hoppers.  The cheapest setting in DTD was a $49 silver ring that looked like it came from a gumball machine.  The lady there was very pushy for us to buy it and was almost mad when we just walked away but it was soooo not worth that kind of money.  She said we were wasting the pearl b/c no jeweler would set it for us.  Does anyone know if this is true?  I did find several really pretty cages on ebay that I will get for my DD and I!  (BTW, my DD did get the silver blue pearl, the lady said it is the 2nd rarest pearl!)  She didn't even measure them for us so I can't tell you how big they are.  My mom picked one with us and we also got one for my sister who wasn't there and all 3 of ours appeared to be the same exact size.


----------



## Ms_Butterfly

It is not true; you can get a local jeweler to set the pearl for you.  I did it once with a pearl I'd gotten at the EPCOT Japan pavilion six or seven years prior ('89 or '90) to taking it to the jeweler.  I went to a mall jeweler (not the best, but that's where we went at the time) and they showed me their catalog of necklace settings (since I wanted a necklace).  I picked one nicer than anything you'd find at Disney (diamonds are a girl's best friend...).  (When I did the Pick-A-Pearl at Disney, I'd wanted a ring out of it, but at that time they wouldn't do it because they said the pearl was too big for a ring.  I think they've changed since then.)  Oh, and it took a few weeks to get the necklace back from the jeweler.

When my friend and I were turned away from Pick-A-Pearl for getting there too late, others in front of us had done it, but they were just starting to close and so they wouldn't let us even pick a pearl.  They stick to their closing time.


----------



## Chrisbeary

Can anyone tell me if they have seen the sterling silver carriage cage at Epcot lately? My daughter has the one from eBay, but I would like to replace it with the sterling silver one on our next trip. Thanks!


----------



## pampam

I saw it there about 2 weeks ago, but I can't remember the price.  I thought it cost about $45.00, but could be wrong.


----------



## dragonflycurls

Does anyone know what size rings are offered? Can they size them there?


----------



## 2010_Bride

Chrisbeary said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have seen the sterling silver carriage cage at Epcot lately? My daughter has the one from eBay, but I would like to replace it with the sterling silver one on our next trip. Thanks!



I saw them in Japan on my trip in November


----------



## mskayjay

martyshoney said:


> We got there around 8:45 and you could still pick the pearl but we would have had to go back to pick it up if we would have wanted it set but we weren't going back to Epcot and we didn't have park hoppers.  The cheapest setting in DTD was a $49 silver ring that looked like it came from a gumball machine.  The lady there was very pushy for us to buy it and was almost mad when we just walked away but it was soooo not worth that kind of money.  She said we were wasting the pearl b/c no jeweler would set it for us.  Does anyone know if this is true?  I did find several really pretty cages on ebay that I will get for my DD and I!  (BTW, my DD did get the silver blue pearl, the lady said it is the 2nd rarest pearl!)  She didn't even measure them for us so I can't tell you how big they are.  My mom picked one with us and we also got one for my sister who wasn't there and all 3 of ours appeared to be the same exact size.



She absolutely lied to you and they are ridiculously pushy there.  I have had a very very ugly experience with the company all the way up to the office of their President.  Disney is aware of what happened but as it is not a Disney store, rather just a company leasing space from them, there is nothing they can do.  They are just awful.


----------



## YankeePrincess

I'm excited the carriage is available in Japan now! I had the carriage for my wedding so I love all things Cindy Carriage! LOL I hope it is still there in May.


----------



## BeveMom

mum1 said:


> I plan to visit Japan's pick a pearl spot in a couple of weeks... I'm pretty sure it's still there... I have the ring and a necklace.  Although the setting on the ring fell apart so I plan on bringing that back to see if they can fix it.  I think it's just the glue, but I probably wore it too many times in the shower.



Oh, no!!  Once you get it fixed, please don't wear your pearls in the shower anymore - they are very sensitive, and you can ruin a pearl very easily.  Don't even get lotion, hairspray or soap on it!  And if you don't want to get it fixed at WDW, head over to Michael's or Hobby Lobby and get a tube of E-6000 glue and fix it yourself - that glue is hardcore.  

Pick-a-pearl sounds fun!  My dad did that when he and my mom went to Hawaii a few years ago, and even though the company kept steering him towards a certain oyster, he stuck with the one he wanted, and ended up with 2 black pearls inside it!  He got earrings made for me, and I love them.


----------



## courtneydisney

I have to say, this mega-thread has been so inspiring - I have so many things collected from trips, but most of it has been outgrown or just collects dust.  These are all so beautiful, I can't wait to pick out my very own ugly, hairy oyster of my very own!


----------



## sm4987

I have a beautiful ring that I brought 7 years ago and the ring is still in beautiful shape. i plan on taking my mother and my daughter to pick a pearl on our next trip.


----------



## creamypuffs

dragonflycurls said:


> Does anyone know what size rings are offered?



I'd like to know this as well.  Do they offer smaller ring sizes like 5 or 6?  Whole size only or even 0.5 increments?

I've seen the ceremony at Japan but didn't get it in the past.  With this long thread, which I read most of, I really really want one now.  I might tell DH that this will be our 5th year anniversary gift.  

Hopefully won't be busy when we stop by Japan.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

creamypuffs said:


> I'd like to know this as well.  Do they offer smaller ring sizes like 5 or 6?  Whole size only or even 0.5 increments?
> 
> I've seen the ceremony at Japan but didn't get it in the past.  With this long thread, which I read most of, I really really want one now.  I might tell DH that this will be our 5th year anniversary gift.
> 
> Hopefully won't be busy when we stop by Japan.



Yes, my 8yo daughter got a ring (with a beautiful 7 mm light blue pearl) in size 4.5 or 5 last week. I believe they start at 4.5 for the plain setting we got her.


----------



## mickeystoontown

We've done pick a pearl four times.  Each time, I have gotten a different pendant setting.  My daughter picked a simple ring setting.  Here's pictures of the three pendants I purchased (sorry I don't have a picture of her ring).  The quality isn't that great. I had them sitting on my dresser and they didn't turn out too well. Then I put them on a red towel and it wasn't much better.


----------



## Chrisbeary

pampam said:


> I saw it there about 2 weeks ago, but I can't remember the price.  I thought it cost about $45.00, but could be wrong.





2010_Bride said:


> I saw them in Japan on my trip in November



Thanks! I hope they have them in June.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 and they carry very few at a time.  When I bought mine Friday,there were only 3 left.  They're cute, but very flimsy and cheaply made.


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

Can anyone tell me what the cost is to pick a peral? Thanks.


----------



## sbell111

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 and they carry very few at a time.  When I bought mine Friday,there were only 3 left.  They're cute, but very flimsy and cheaply made.



I picked up a cinderella carriage cage on ebay for around ten dollars.  If you know you are going to pick a pearl and you want that cage, it might be a good idea to just buy the cage before or after the trip.


----------



## Happy Mom2

I'm so glad I came across this thread.  I have a few question I hope someone can answer. 

I know silver carriage cages can be found on ebay, but has anyone seen any in sterling silver?

I read some people purchase the silver cages and paint them with a thin coat of clear nail polish.  Aren't pearls very sensitive, for lack of a better term, and wouldn't the polish hurt the pearl?

Oh, and to the PP, I read they were $17 per oyster, but the prices may have changed since that post.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

The cinderella cage you buy in Japan is sterling silver and $49.95.  It does not come with a chain, just the pendant.  And of course, you purchase the pearl seperately, as well.


----------



## Happy Mom2

Thanks.


----------



## courtneydisney

I just won an auction for a white 18KGP (karat gold-plated, I'm assuming) cage, and the seller also sent me a bonus gold one.  I know I'm never going to use it, maybe I can meet up with someone in WDW (or I can send it) and I can pass it on to someone who would enjoy it.  

Heres a picture of it (it's the gold one),






and the auction I got it from:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290646909759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_846wt_753

I'm also looking for a sterling silver coach/carriage - if anyone come across a listing for them, please post it here, thanks!


----------



## KDilly

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 and they carry very few at a time.  When I bought mine Friday,there were only 3 left.  They're cute, but very flimsy and cheaply made.



That's unfortunate, I was wanting to get one for my girl


----------



## momof2inmn

Does anyone know if these can still be found on a Disney cruise?  We got pearls from Japan when we went in 2010 and I never got a cage for mine.  I'd love to have one of the Minnie or Mickey heads when we go on our cruise this year.

Thanks!


----------



## bgenew1

I have started a Chamilia charm bracelet. Does anyone know if there is a pearl cage that would fit my bracelet? 

I have a pearl ring at Japan years ago and still love it. I thought the charm idea would be a good happy birthday gift to me!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

KDilly said:


> That's unfortunate, I was wanting to get one for my girl



I didn't mean to discourage you.  My boyfriend bought mine and I still love it.  I just wanted people to realize its a cage, and sort of flimsy.  It doesn't look cheap and I'm sure she will love hers too.  I just wanted people to realize its not inexpensive and its not necessarily the best quality.


----------



## dolphingirl47

momof2inmn said:


> Does anyone know if these can still be found on a Disney cruise?  We got pearls from Japan when we went in 2010 and I never got a cage for mine.  I'd love to have one of the Minnie or Mickey heads when we go on our cruise this year.
> 
> Thanks!



They do have boxes with an oyster and cage at Treasure Ketch, but the cages are fairly generic (flowers, ball, etc). I have never seen a Mickey or Minnie cage on the ships. We have cruised on the Magic and the Wonder since 2008.

Corinna


----------



## newlittleminnie

It's my first time at Disney in August and I'm wanting to get a pearl to bring back for my mam. However I don't think she would wear it set as a piece of jewelry.

Does anyone know if they do any kind of presentation that isn't in a piece of jewelry? Perhaps a gift box or presentation box?

Thank you


----------



## lizabu

newlittleminnie said:


> It's my first time at Disney in August and I'm wanting to get a pearl to bring back for my mam. However I don't think she would wear it set as a piece of jewelry.
> 
> Does anyone know if they do any kind of presentation that isn't in a piece of jewelry? Perhaps a gift box or presentation box?
> 
> Thank you



They have simple jewelry gift boxes for (I think) $1.50


----------



## dolphingirl47

newlittleminnie said:


> It's my first time at Disney in August and I'm wanting to get a pearl to bring back for my mam. However I don't think she would wear it set as a piece of jewelry.
> 
> Does anyone know if they do any kind of presentation that isn't in a piece of jewelry? Perhaps a gift box or presentation box?
> 
> Thank you



Maybe the cellphone charm would work for her. I got a gorgeous dolphin cellphone charm in 2009. I don't use it as a cellphone charm, but it is hanging from a nail in the wall.

Corinna


----------



## tofubeast

I have sat by and watched the CMs in the Japan pavilion proudly display people's pears. It's about darn time I get one too, eh?  I still have a pearl in a cage setting that my parents got me at Sea World San Diego from the early 80s.  It's really special.  I definitely will get one for my daughter when she is older.

I still don't get why Disney doesn't sell special charms etc to go with the pearls. A Mickey/Minnie cage would be awesome. Ariel with a pearl.  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

I agree!





tofubeast said:


> I have sat by and watched the CMs in the Japan pavilion proudly display people's pears. It's about darn time I get one too, eh?  I still have a pearl in a cage setting that my parents got me at Sea World San Diego from the early 80s.  It's really special.  I definitely will get one for my daughter when she is older.
> 
> I still don't get why Disney doesn't sell special charms etc to go with the pearls. A Mickey/Minnie cage would be awesome. Ariel with a pearl.  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## want2bamommy

tofubeast said:


> I have sat by and watched the CMs in the Japan pavilion proudly display people's pears. It's about darn time I get one too, eh?  I still have a pearl in a cage setting that my parents got me at Sea World San Diego from the early 80s.  It's really special.  I definitely will get one for my daughter when she is older.
> 
> I still don't get why Disney doesn't sell special charms etc to go with the pearls. A Mickey/Minnie cage would be awesome. Ariel with a pearl.  The possibilities are endless!



I totally agree! I did just buy my daughter and myself 2 Cinderella cages on ebay but I'd much rather have Mickey or Minnie cages.


----------



## tofubeast

Oh I can go on....

A Spaceship Earth EPCOT cage!!  A Mickey Ears hat cage!  A Cindy Castle cage.  Sorcerer's hat cage! 

C'mon Disney!!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

tofubeast said:


> Oh I can go on....
> 
> A Spaceship Earth EPCOT cage!!  A Mickey Ears hat cage!  A Cindy Castle cage.  Sorcerer's hat cage!
> 
> C'mon Disney!!


----------



## Rhiannona

I may be going to epcot in a few weeks (st.patricks day weekend hopefully!)
I told my boyfriend about this idea and he seemed really supportive.
If I could (my post count isnt high enough, hehe) I would post a photo of all the pearls ive received from disney in the previous years.

I've done it at 3 places, Epcot, Typhoon Lagoon and at the Carribean Resort, while I believe the TL and Carribean Resort are run by a different company the same one in DTD? I've always had a positive experience at those locations.

As for the quality of the pearls, we have lost one pearl that was set in a standard ring (they had warned us that it was a large pearl that it may be dangerous to put it in that ring) So that was our mistake, I have another pearl ring thati s a larger pearl that has a more supportive setting and it has held up beautifully. Our other pearl that we got at TL was worn so much without being taken off that it began to wear the pearl down..


----------



## Swmhc

Can someone that has purchased the carriage at EPCOT post a picture of it ?  I have the ebay one (love the style) and I have seen the one at the Yacht Club (not my style), but would like one similar to the ebay one in sterling silver.


----------



## kristin08

FYI easywdw had a blog post recently that showed the current Pick a Pearl settings, including the Cinderella cage one.


----------



## Rhiannona

kristin08 said:


> FYI easywdw had a blog post recently that showed the current Pick a Pearl settings, including the Cinderella cage one.



It's in the very first post : ) thanks for sending me on my way!


----------



## Rhiannona

Finally have enough posts, I wanted to show everyone my pearls


----------



## PookaJean

I just bought the DCL mickey off ebay but I paid $45 and I see that it sold on the ship for $30. Did I pay too much?


----------



## PookaJean

It came with a chain and a pearl which I am going to change out when I go to Japan but I'm worried that I impulse bought something and paid too much.


----------



## shannon006

I know in Japan at the pick a pearl they offer the Cinderella cage which is pretty pricey. I also have read about buying a Cinderella cage on Ebay for 4.50. I'm not sure if the quality is the same or not. However for those who have brought their own setting, is it easy to put the pearl in yourself, or will they do it for you?


----------



## tofubeast

shannon006 said:


> I know in Japan at the pick a pearl they offer the Cinderella cage which is pretty pricey. I also have read about buying a Cinderella cage on Ebay for 4.50. I'm not sure if the quality is the same or not. However for those who have brought their own setting, is it easy to put the pearl in yourself, or will they do it for you?



From what I have read on this thread, the one they sell at EPCOT is sterling silver.  The one on ebay for such a low price is not sterling silver.  People say it is really easy to put the pearl in the cage.


----------



## ladeeesquire

tofubeast said:


> From what I have read on this thread, the one they sell at EPCOT is sterling silver.  The one on ebay for such a low price is not sterling silver.  People say it is really easy to put the pearl in the cage.



yes, the one at epcot is sterling and I think it was $50 which is pricey for such a tiny little thing. The one off ebay is not sterling but I bought 2 of them in 9/2010 and they still look pretty good. Not quite as shiny as new but nice. IHaving said that, I think I'm going to splurge on the sterling ones for myself and my dd on our next trip! I really love that little coach and my dd, now age 4, wears hers pretty regularly.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

When my friends and I were at WDW in October we went to DTD to pick our pearls.  The one friend and I have a tradition that when we go on vacation we pick a pearl (we did this in Vegas last March).  I have always been told to pick the biggest and ugliest oyster.  At DTD we got two different ones that fit our personalities perfectly.  I wear gold and she always wears silver.  Here is my pearl and setting (which the lady sold us on because she said that we were princesses):


----------



## BLTLDZ

shannon006 said:


> I know in Japan at the pick a pearl they offer the Cinderella cage which is pretty pricey. I also have read about buying a Cinderella cage on Ebay for 4.50. I'm not sure if the quality is the same or not. However for those who have brought their own setting, is it easy to put the pearl in yourself, or will they do it for you?



Hi 
I purchased two of the cinderella cages about 2 years ago off Ebay...I put the first pearl I ever picked in one of the cages...2 years later, it still looks beautiful.  I though the quality was just as nice and half the price 
I do not wear mine everyday, however...It's basically a silver chain with silver carriage...you could always swap out the chain if you wanted to....


----------



## PookaJean

The chain and the mickey are sterling silver so maybe it isn't as bad as I thought. I have wanted one since I saw it on this post.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

PookaJean said:


> The chain and the mickey are sterling silver so maybe it isn't as bad as I thought. I have wanted one since I saw it on this post.




They don't make them anymore and I don't think its a bad price.  I would buy one, if I saw it!


----------



## andieb0602

I was researching pearl cages on ebay today and ran across one that could be considered a Mickey head.  I don't have enough posts to post a link but the seller is fivecatsandafurrywhitedog.

I haven't bought from this person but will probably get my and DD's carriage pendants from them.  Hope this helps someone!  

(I'll try to remember to come back and post the actual link when I get to 10 posts. )


----------



## Disney before Sally

kristin08 said:


> FYI easywdw had a blog post recently that showed the current Pick a Pearl settings, including the Cinderella cage one.



I can't find it, please paste a link


----------



## carlah

I've scanned through, but have not read the entire thread, so please forgive me if this has already been discussed and answered:

What is the average cost of a ring setting and a simple necklace (not a cage, just a dangle or something like that)

This is the perfect gift to bring home to both my mom and my MIL

ETA: Found a list of pictures and prices on p 116,


----------



## PookaJean

Oh no ...now I went to easywdw and found the pics and see what looks like a flower cage! Am I correct that it is a cage? If it is I may want that instead.


----------



## susanrose73

Disney before Sally said:


> I can't find it, please paste a link



Yes, can someone please link? I can't find it either!


----------



## PookaJean

http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...-rope-drop-crowds-kringla-epcot-22312-part-2/


----------



## susanrose73

Thank you, PookaJean!


----------



## qv09vvp

This thread has me all excited about getting a pearl with my daughter now.....

found this on ebay... 

http://stores.ebay.com/Our-Secret-S...d=175825195&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

qv09vvp said:


> This thread has me all excited about getting a pearl with my daughter now.....
> 
> found this on ebay...
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Our-Secret-S...d=175825195&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1



Wow, so much to choose from.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Rhiannona

We arrived in florida on Friday, since we had a bunch of spare time before we needed to head into tampa, I was able to convince my DF to take me to downtown disney. Since I love opening pearls I let him pick one and I paid for it (haha, it was finally reversed after all these years!)

Note: Mary was not working, the women were not entirely to friendly, she said an "oooh what a pretty pearl." which i felt like it was a bit forced, it has a slight.. different type of hue of white, not gold or pink or anything but not close to something i could say "blue or purple". She measured it and said it was around 8mm. Which is a large pearl, she tried to get me to look at some settings which I wasn't interested in. When I said that I just wanted to take the pearl as it was she put it in a little baggy- which wasn't the normal bag i am used to getting from them. Usually it has the pearl factory logo on them and caring instructions on the back of them. I paid for it and left.. so although it wasn't the best or worst experience I know the experience I will have this saturday in Epcot will be far far far better.


----------



## miabellarose

1Grumpy9 said:


> When my friends and I were at WDW in October we went to DTD to pick our pearls.  The one friend and I have a tradition that when we go on vacation we pick a pearl (we did this in Vegas last March).  I have always been told to pick the biggest and ugliest oyster.  At DTD we got two different ones that fit our personalities perfectly.  I wear gold and she always wears silver.  Here is my pearl and setting (which the lady sold us on because she said that we were princesses):



If you don't mind, can you tell me how much this setting is?  I LOVE it!!


----------



## Rhiannona

Did pick a pearl in Epcot on Saturday with my boyfriend.
We watched a few people do openings before me, so he could see what was going on. 
3 people in a row got twin pearls, and another person got a 8mm or so silvery blue pearl.
I bought two and got two pretty.. normal pearls. 7 and 7.25mm. One is a little creamy and the other is pretty generic.

Got it set into a 69.99 double pearl ring.
They had the sterling silver carriage cage still, and when I was getting my ring sized I had asked for the ring I was getting, what sizes did they currently have in stock. She said for the one I was picking out was *size 4-10.*


----------



## Rhiannona

Has anyone done a pearl lately?


----------



## sm4987

Did a pearl on my vacation at the end of March. My mother, daughter and I all did one. My mother ended up with two silver pearls that came out of one oyster. She placed hers in double setting necklace. My pearl I did in a cage setting which was also silver, and my daughter put hers in a dolphin necklace setting. Her pearl was cream. Very worth it and we had so much fun doing it.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Hoping to get my newest ring repaired while we're there in June. I have an 8 mm pearl on a large setting from Japan and the pearl popped off a week after we got home.


----------



## Tir na nOg

miabellarose said:


> If you don't mind, can you tell me how much this setting is?  I LOVE it!!



Wow, I like this a lot too. 1Grumpy9, I too would be interested in the ballpark cost for silver and gold if you don't mind. And this was at the DTD location? I don't think this setting is at the EPCOT pick a pearl based on the pictures posted.


----------



## TrinaLovesDisney

FINALLY i'm at the end! I enjoyed every single post and can't wait to pick my very own pearl!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

When I was on the inaugural Hawaii cruise on the Disney Wonder, they offered Pick a Pearl for the first time. The person in charge asked me what pearl I was hoping for and I joked "It's Disney, it better be the black pearl." Sure enough I got a nice big black pearl. I was in two minds about a setting, but got a Plumeria pendant where the pearl dangles from the bottom. Because I bought a setting, she let me pick another oyster and I got black twins, which have been set in earrings matching the pendant.

Corinna


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Tir na nOg said:


> Wow, I like this a lot too. 1Grumpy9, I too would be interested in the ballpark cost for silver and gold if you don't mind. And this was at the DTD location? I don't think this setting is at the EPCOT pick a pearl based on the pictures posted.



I got this at the DTD location!!  The cost wasn't completely over the top of price...Since it was in November when I got this, I think it was around $59.99 for the setting.  I don't remember what my friend paid for her's (she has the silver one).  I know we didn't spend over $100 for it (we kind of spent waaayyy much more in Vegas when we did pearls there).

This has been my DBFF and my tradition when we go on vacation.  We will be picking pearls again in December when we go again, only this time we will be picking at Japan instead of DTD.  I think this time we are going to be getting the cage that looks like Cinderella's Carriage.


----------



## bluejasmine

Japan in Epcot is much cheaper but their stuff is good quality..


----------



## anetty

My mom and I did this when we went back in 2001. I loved the experience of it! I was 13 at the time and felt so special getting my own pearl piece of jewelry.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I did the pick a pearl again last week and picked the ugliest, hairy oyster I could find.  Imagine my surprise when the castmember opened the pearl and it had twins!  They are a pretty yellowish/cream color.  I'll take pictures soon and post them here.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

I really need to remember to take pictures of my pearls I got in February and post them here! I got 2 silvers, a gold, a pink and a white. And 2 were 8mm


----------



## Rhiannona

Josh over at easyWDW did a post with the pearl settings a few days ago, you can click on the picture and get a larger view.

Here is a link to the post
http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...fruit-ice-pop-spirited-beasts-pearl-settings/


----------



## bushdianee

Wow, looking at the pictures in the link above makes me feel ripped off. I purchased 2 pearls at DTD earlier this month. The sales woman only showed me expensive settings. She started out with 2 dolphins that was about $250, then some that were in the$100-200 range and finally one that was $60. I bought that one not realizing that there were cheaper ones available. Since one was for a 6yo girl I wasn't looking to spend a lot. She must work on a commission.


----------



## Rhiannona

bushdianee said:


> Wow, looking at the pictures in the link above makes me feel ripped off. I purchased 2 pearls at DTD earlier this month. The sales woman only showed me expensive settings. She started out with 2 dolphins that was about $250, then some that were in the$100-200 range and finally one that was $60. I bought that one not realizing that there were cheaper ones available. Since one was for a 6yo girl I wasn't looking to spend a lot. She must work on a commission.



DTD is run by the pearl factory. They do not have many settings that are in the lower spectrum. 

The pearl station at epcot in japan is not run by the same people as the DTD one. So they offer a different variety of settings.


----------



## gilliansmommy

After reading this thread, I had my DD7 and DD8 pick a pearl in Japon on our trip to Epcot. My DD7 picked the most hairy and ugly oyster. She got twins that were blue-silver. She made them into earrings. It was such a special activitiy for them.


----------



## hbmonkeygirl

Hello everyone! I have been following this thread for a few days now and I am super excited to pick my pearl in October!  I do have a quick question about the Cinderella cage.

I really want a cage that won't tarnish, so I've been searching for a sterling silver cage. I found a sterling silver Cinderella carriage on this site:

Go to cnepearls.com and search "carriage cage" and it should be at the top

I was wondering if anyone here has ever bought anything off of this site before. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rdominy

I've never purchased anything from that site, but I did purchase some from ebay in 2010...they did tarnish. 

I was really excited to see a post on easywdw (I think) that showed a recent picture of the cages at Epcot. There was a Cinderella cage there just like the one that is sold cheep. They are selling it for around $40 so I would hope it would be sterling silver and not just plated junk. 

If you order from that site, please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## nightshaderose

hbmonkeygirl said:


> I really want a cage that won't tarnish, so I've been searching for a sterling silver cage. ...



Just a heads up: any plain sterling silver will tarnish.  It's just in the nature of sterling.  If you want a good, non-tarnishing white metal, you need to get either rhodium-plated sterling (rhodium is in the platinum family and stays VERY shiny. It's becoming more common to plate it over a sterling base for the non-tarnish finish), or bump up to white gold.

Liz


----------



## Disney before Sally

They are selling stainless steel jewelry on HSN, Stately Steel. It also does not need to be polished. However, they are not making pearl cages of any type. The carriages, key, plain cage, and cage with crown ( my favorite ) that I bought from EBAY two years ago are still shiny. The sterling chains I got, however, have tarnished.


----------



## hbmonkeygirl

Thank you all for your suggestions! 
After looking online some more, I think I'm going to get the "Pick A Pearl Cage Carriage Silver Charm Necklace Disney Princess Cinderella" from Ebay and put clear nail polish on it. Fingers crossed that the pearl I pick will fit right in it! I would hate to have to trade mine out for a different one!


----------



## Rhiannona

hbmonkeygirl said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!
> After looking online some more, I think I'm going to get the "Pick A Pearl Cage Carriage Silver Charm Necklace Disney Princess Cinderella" from Ebay and put clear nail polish on it. Fingers crossed that the pearl I pick will fit right in it! I would hate to have to trade mine out for a different one!





While you may feel the need to trade a pearl in for another one, with the cinderella cage as long as the chain is able to run through the two loops it'll stay closed and the pearl will be safe.

I would keep an open mind to if you get there, take a look at the settings you may surprise yourself and buy something there


----------



## DreamingofCastles

Pick A Pearl is on my to-do list for my September trip!  Thanks for all the suggestions about how to pick a "good" one!  I've looked at the carriage cages on Ebay, but think I will also look at the settings in Epcot.


----------



## Miksma

hbmonkeygirl said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!
> After looking online some more, I think I'm going to get the "Pick A Pearl Cage Carriage Silver Charm Necklace Disney Princess Cinderella" from Ebay and put clear nail polish on it. Fingers crossed that the pearl I pick will fit right in it! I would hate to have to trade mine out for a different one!



I ordered from this source and received last week.  Love it!  Much better in person than in the picture.


----------



## Scotico

While my wife was pregnant, we visited Epcot and decided to do the pick a pearl thing in Japan.  Well we picked the nastiest, ugliest oyster in the tank which was buried under a few other oysters.  Well we got twin pearls 10mm each silver in color.  We had them set there in white gold.  The lady joked that we were also having twins which was not funny at all (made me nervous).  Well thankfully we did not have twins and we used the pearl earings for my daughters first piercing.


----------



## fae

At Blizzard Beach last month, I was shown a white gold and diamond pearl setting in the shape of a tiara. I've been kicking myself for not buying it since I left. Any idea if I could get one shipped from Disney or buy one somewhere else? I've been googling my heart out but I can't seem to put together the right search.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

DreamingofCastles said:
			
		

> Pick A Pearl is on my to-do list for my September trip!  Thanks for all the suggestions about how to pick a "good" one!  I've looked at the carriage cages on Ebay, but think I will also look at the settings in Epcot.



Same here!!! I've noticed them before and watched people pick their pearls at the Japanese Pavilion for a little bit last year but never did it.  I think this year I may have to!


----------



## dolphingirl47

fae said:


> At Blizzard Beach last month, I was shown a white gold and diamond pearl setting in the shape of a tiara. I've been kicking myself for not buying it since I left. Any idea if I could get one shipped from Disney or buy one somewhere else? I've been googling my heart out but I can't seem to put together the right search.



That location is operated by Pearl Factory. Here is their website: http://www.pearl-factory.com/

It says that it is temporarily down for maintenance, but there is an email address on there. Maybe you can email them?

Regards
Corinna


----------



## fae

dolphingirl47 said:


> That location is operated by Pearl Factory. Here is their website: http://www.pearl-factory.com/
> 
> It says that it is temporarily down for maintenance, but there is an email address on there. Maybe you can email them?
> 
> Regards
> Corinna



Thank you!


----------



## freebird299

Love the carriage charm, but won't have time to order it and have it delivered before my trip.  Can the pearls be set at home?


----------



## DisneyNic

freebird299 said:


> Love the carriage charm, but won't have time to order it and have it delivered before my trip.  Can the pearls be set at home?



If you are using the carriage, there is not "setting."  It is just a cage that opens up and you put the pearl inside.  The chain goes through a loop to hold the cage closed.


----------



## freebird299

DisneyNic said:


> If you are using the carriage, there is not "setting."  It is just a cage that opens up and you put the pearl inside.  The chain goes through a loop to hold the cage closed.



Thanks.   Trying to do the trip on a budget so it's good to know I can save a little by buying from home.


----------



## kramerzoo

Everyone is talking about the Cinderella carriage...where can I find it?? At the Japan Pavilion at EPCOT?? Or do I have to get it before or after my trip??

Thanks for the help!
Jessica


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have heard that they now have a Sterling Silver Cinderella carriage at the Japan pavilion. I got a white gold plated Cinderella carriage from Ebay a couple of years ago.

Corinna


----------



## My3Princez

My pearl is 7 1/4. Will it be too large if I order a cage made for a 6-7 mm pearl? Just wondering how close the tolerances are, since the design I really like says it is for a 6-7 pearl. Does anyone know? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## jdcthree

My3Princez said:


> My pearl is 7 1/4. Will it be too large if I order a cage made for a 6-7 mm pearl? Just wondering how close the tolerances are, since the design I really like says it is for a 6-7 pearl. Does anyone know? Thanks for any help you can provide.



My pearl was 6 3/4 and I bought the cinderella carriage in Japan.  I feel like my pearl just fits, but I'm not sure what the recommended size is for the carriage.  I don't think anything larger than a 7 would comfortably fit.


----------



## melissarose

wow. so i just spent literally ALL day looking through this thread lol i can't wait to do this in february!! i think i saw a picture on here of the cinderella carriage AT epcot. i don't want to buy one off ebay, i'd rather get one there. does anyone know if it's sterling silver?


----------



## rdominy

@jdcthree
was the carriage you purchased in Japan sterling silver?
we went 2 years ago and i purchased a carriage off ebay...i saw on another post a picture of one in the Japan pavilion, but no one knew if it was a "good" piece of jewelry or not.
the one I got off ebay has lost all its shine and coating...it was cheap...
i'd like to replace it when we go next week if they have sterling silver
thanks


----------



## arlsdimples

I purchased the Cinderella carriage in Epcot when we did pick a pearl in August. Yes it is silver. I believe there is also a tiny stamp on the back as well.


----------



## jdcthree

Yes, the carriage sold in Japan is sterling silver. It's even more beautiful in person!


----------



## boop oop a doop

im so doing this when i go id love a pink or a gold pearl


----------



## SPAM

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread! Just got back from WDW tonight and my sister and I did Pick-A-Pearl on Saturday (it was my christmas present to her). I told her the tip about picking the biggest ugliest hairest one and I got twins (6.5 and 6.75mm) and my sister got the biggest pearl of the day! 9mm! Everyone was like "you are both so lucky!" Little did they know I owe it all to the DisBoards.


----------



## mike the canuck

I just bought a cheap one from ebay. I think this one:http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=carriage+pearl+cage

I was afraid it would be cheap and break but it is pretty solid. My fiancée loved it. 

Here is video of her picking her pearl:http://youtu.be/JqUdyK3E9nY
 She really enjoyed it.


----------



## cyros

Any chance they offer clip on earrings as a setting choice?


----------



## kelleigh1

During our Oct. trip, we did the pick-a-pearl in Japan.  I believe my pearl was 7.5MM and I had it set in the seashell setting.  I get many compliments on it.  Wish the picture had come out a little clearer, but you get the idea.


----------



## mike the canuck

Here is my finance's ebay Cinderella carriage


----------



## bluecinderellaeyes

mike the canuck said:


> Here is my finance's ebay Cinderella carriage


It looks beautiful!  

MY DD and I have decided to make it a tradition when we go to WDW to go to Japan and pick one out


----------



## landryfam

It's amazing seeing this post still has people talking  

I started it 5 1/2 years ago and pick a pearl has become a tradition every trip we have been on.
Just got back from the world yesterday... Had an amazing time. My daughter picked a beautiful 6 3/4 mm pearl.  She has the eBay carriage necklace to place it in. 

Hope each of you have had nice experiences making memories at the world... Thanks to the Dis


----------



## DznyCrzy11

kelleigh1 said:
			
		

> During our Oct. trip, we did the pick-a-pearl in Japan.  I believe my pearl was 7.5MM and I had it set in the seashell setting.  I get many compliments on it.  Wish the picture had come out a little clearer, but you get the idea.



Was the seashell setting available at Japan?  I love it!!!!

Sent from my GalaxyS II


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

DznyCrzy11 said:
			
		

> Was the seashell setting available at Japan?  I love it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyS II



Yes the seashell is available in Japan.  Purchased that setting last weekend.


----------



## melissarose

i picked a pearl when we went at the beginning of february. i had initially really wanted to cinderella carriage but when i saw it in person it was huge, waaaay bigger than expected, and i did not like it. but i had also kind of wanted a ring (before going i wanted to pick two pearls, but then i got there and bought a bunch of other stuff so i was kind of running low on cash!!!). of course the one setting i liked was $80 and i didn't know if i wanted to spend $100 on the whole thing. so i thought about it for a few days and then i ended up returning this mickey quilt i bought so i could go back and pick a pearl. i'm so glad i did! i got a goldish-pink 7 1/4 mm pearl! i had hoped for bigger but the lady told me it was bigger than average so i was happy. i also have pretty small hands and the setting i wanted was very delicate so the size is perfect. when i picked it up later on i saw another ring that was ready to be picked up. it had a BIG pearl maybe 8+ mm and i didn't even like it. it was giant, almost gaudy, maybe it was just the setting but it wasn't for me! anyways, i am really happy with what i got and i am so glad i decided to do it!


----------



## Rhiannona

melissarose said:


> i picked a pearl when we went at the beginning of february. i had initially really wanted to cinderella carriage but when i saw it in person it was huge, waaaay bigger than expected, and i did not like it. but i had also kind of wanted a ring (before going i wanted to pick two pearls, but then i got there and bought a bunch of other stuff so i was kind of running low on cash!!!). of course the one setting i liked was $80 and i didn't know if i wanted to spend $100 on the whole thing. so i thought about it for a few days and then i ended up returning this mickey quilt i bought so i could go back and pick a pearl. i'm so glad i did! i got a goldish-pink 7 1/4 mm pearl! i had hoped for bigger but the lady told me it was bigger than average so i was happy. i also have pretty small hands and the setting i wanted was very delicate so the size is perfect. when i picked it up later on i saw another ring that was ready to be picked up. it had a BIG pearl maybe 8+ mm and i didn't even like it. it was giant, almost gaudy, maybe it was just the setting but it wasn't for me! anyways, i am really happy with what i got and i am so glad i decided to do it!


That's great! I'd so love to see your ring!


----------



## melissarose

Rhiannona said:


> That's great! I'd so love to see your ring!



and i would love to show you! lol but i don't know how to post pics on here! and i tried after i wrote my post because i wanted to post a pic! does your picture have to be online somewhere? i keep seeing only the option to post a link to the image, can't i just upload it?!


----------



## Rhiannona

melissarose said:


> and i would love to show you! lol but i don't know how to post pics on here! and i tried after i wrote my post because i wanted to post a pic! does your picture have to be online somewhere? i keep seeing only the option to post a link to the image, can't i just upload it?!


It has to be online somewhere already, you can use free image uploading sites like imageshack or tinypic or other services like flickr or photobucket


----------



## RogueLeader

Sorry if this has been asked, but does every oyster have a pearl of some type?  Is it possible to pick one and get nothing?


----------



## Rhiannona

RogueLeader said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does every oyster have a pearl of some type?  Is it possible to pick one and get nothing?



Yup! Every oyster has at least one pearl in it. I'm sure if you had a freak accident where one didnt have a single pearl. I'm sure theyd let you pick another.


----------



## smphbear

Want to say the advice about ugliest and hairiest worked beautifully. I got an 8 and 1/4 pearl last week. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Starclassic

I did pick a pearl for the first time last week, and had my fiancé pick the oyster. I told him about the ugliest and hairiest advice and wound up getting twin pearls-- 2 pearls in one!  Both are 6.5 mm and the same goldish color. I had one set in the carriage necklace, and the other in a simple silver ring setting. I love them!


----------



## kelleigh1

DznyCrzy11 said:


> Was the seashell setting available at Japan?  I love it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyS II



Yes.  That's where we got it.


----------



## sunflowerfields

I am really looking forward to picking pearls with my 16 yr. old granddaughter.  It was easy to come up with something special for the smaller grandkids, dinner with the princesses and Star Wars, but had no idea what for her.  So glad I found this site or I never would have known about the pearls.   Happy to have the tips on how to get a nice one too!  I was wondering.  Also, just so happy for someone getting a sweet little boy!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

We picked two pearls today. I got an average

7 mm, but DD got a 7 3/4 blackish/gray pearl.
She got a lighter blue one in June. Here they are in the raw.


----------



## mamabear0222

Rhode Island Quahog said:
			
		

> Yes the seashell is available in Japan.  Purchased that setting last weekend.



Can I ask how much it was??

Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards


----------



## nugov2

So you can bring your own item with to pick a pearl and have it set in it?  Or you have to  have it set somewhere else or with what they sell there.  Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

They will only set your pearl in a setting bought from them. Many people get pearl cages from Ebay or other sources and you just put your pearl in there with no setting required.

Corinna


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Here are a couple of beauties we picked (two from last night and one from last June). My kid is the luckiest kid in the world -- she got TWO blue-black pearls ... And wouldn't trade me!!


----------



## erynsmom

DD picked a 7 3/4 mm pearl and my mom picked a 7 1/4 mm gold pearl.  What a fun experience!


----------



## erynsmom

erynsmom said:
			
		

> DD picked a 7 3/4 mm pearl and my mom picked a 7 1/4 mm gold pearl.  What a fun experience!



This was today too.


----------



## Mrsmuliett

Starclassic said:


> I did pick a pearl for the first time last week, and had my fiancé pick the oyster. I told him about the ugliest and hairiest advice and wound up getting twin pearls-- 2 pearls in one!  Both are 6.5 mm and the same goldish color. I had one set in the carriage necklace, and the other in a simple silver ring setting. I love them!



Did you purchase the carriage cage there at Japan? I had read that others purchased their own on ebay. We are going in April and I have wanted to pick a pearl for the first time.


----------



## cajmom

mamabear0222 said:


> Can I ask how much it was??
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards



They are $15. I heard the one at the M shop in Japan is the best because they do a little ceremony when they open it. You could search through youtube to find some videos.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

My daughter and I went back to Japan to have our pearls set today. I traded my 7 mm white pearl for her 7 3/4 mm blue pearl b/c she wanted a dolphin charm and there is a 7 mm size limit on it. It's actually a phone charm, but it has a lobster claw on it and she put it on a $7 silver chain we bought from www.n o m o r e r a c k.com


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

I did this in December on our honeymoon trip.  I really wanted the carriage cage.  The first oyster I pick I went for an ugly hairy one and got a huge 8 3/4 mm pinkish pearl - the biggest for the day - but it wouldn't fit in the carriage cage so I got it mounted in something that would hold that large pearl.  So.... I tried again, this time I went for a prettier oyster since I needed at 7 1/4 mm pearl or smaller for the carriage cage.  Well I ended up with a real gold pearl that measured 7 1/4 mm just barely small enough for the carriage charm.  I lucked out and got 2 pearls and 2 settings.


----------



## WLfamily

Is the Cinderella carriage in Japan (the sterling silver one) a cage or does the pearl have to be set in it?


----------



## jdcthree

WLfamily said:
			
		

> Is the Cinderella carriage in Japan (the sterling silver one) a cage or does the pearl have to be set in it?



It's a cage. No setting required.


----------



## kkendle

I am just getting interested in possibly picking a pearl. Does the pearl have to be treated w anything before you put it into any kind of cage or setting? I thought I read that someones pearl turned green? Thanks for any help!


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

kkendle said:
			
		

> I am just getting interested in possibly picking a pearl. Does the pearl have to be treated w anything before you put it into any kind of cage or setting? I thought I read that someones pearl turned green? Thanks for any help!



They just rub the pearl in salt once and only then before setting it.  They say not to get perfume or lotion on the pearl when you are wearing it.  Don't know why someone's pearl would turn green?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

kkendle said:
			
		

> I am just getting interested in possibly picking a pearl. Does the pearl have to be treated w anything before you put it into any kind of cage or setting? I thought I read that someones pearl turned green? Thanks for any help!



The pearl didn't turn green, the person's skin did because the cages on eBay are not real silver, so your skin will turn green from wearing them.


----------



## kkendle

PhoenixStrength said:


> The pearl didn't turn green, the person's skin did because the cages on eBay are not real silver, so your skin will turn green from wearing them.



Thanks for the help!  I was reading a bunch of posts late last night about this using my phone and I must have misread it.  I thought the person said the pearls turned green!


----------



## WLfamily

jdcthree said:


> It's a cage. No setting required.


Great! Thank you!  I'm guessing that since its a cage anyone can buy it without picking a pearl first? The reason I'm asking is my dd and I picked a pearl a few years ago and didn't have them set. We had purchased the cheap cages from eBay and then they turned. We're going back in June and want to pick a pearl again and have our new pearls sets. We would love to buy a cage for our older pearls. I would have the older ones set also, but wasn't sure they would do that.


----------



## jdcthree

WLfamily said:
			
		

> Great! Thank you!  I'm guessing that since its a cage anyone can buy it without picking a pearl first? The reason I'm asking is my dd and I picked a pearl a few years ago and didn't have them set. We had purchased the cheap cages from eBay and then they turned. We're going back in June and want to pick a pearl again and have our new pearls sets. We would love to buy a cage for our older pearls. I would have the older ones set also, but wasn't sure they would do that.



Yes, you can purchase cages and put your old pearls in them.  From what I understand, they will only set pearls purchased from them, so maybe they will set the old ones for you if you happen to have your receipt! I've seen so many people mention the cheap cages on eBay, but they are not real silver and will likely turn like yours did. You will love the "real" cage. It's beautiful!


----------



## CUnit

27 days till I arrive in Disney  and I ordered my pearl cage on ebay.  Mine is sterling silver, just read the descriptions to be sure yours is sterling, if that's what you want. I've been to WDW 4 times and just now heard of this pick a pearl. I am so excited! I got a flower cage for me and my 3 year old daughter, so we'll have matching necklaces. Thanks Diss boards!


----------



## DMDaisy31

Is there somewhere online to look at the settings you can pick in Japan at Epcot for the pick a pearl???  Would love to check out settings before going there.  Thanks!


----------



## pampam

DMDaisy31 said:


> Is there somewhere online to look at the settings you can pick in Japan at Epcot for the pick a pearl???  Would love to check out settings before going there.  Thanks!



I'm pretty sure if you read all of the posts on this thread, you will see pictures and prices of most of the settings.


----------



## jojosam

I did this many years ago when I visited Hawaii, but I'm excited to take my daughter and choose new pearls during our visit in September.  Previously I got a pretty white one which I set on a whale tail pendant, and a silvery blue one which I had set on a fairly simple ring.  My goal is blue or black this time (although I will be happy with any pearl I get), and DS has offered to pick out my oyster, because he tells me he "knows ugly"!


----------



## gmfrancis31

DMDaisy31, check page 116 of this thread!


----------



## DT83097

I did this for the first time last week.  It was a neat, fairly inexpensive "extra" to do while at Disney.  I chose 2 oysters (one ugly, hairy one and one less ugly).  Ended up with a 7 1/4mm white and a 7 3/4mm gold pearl.  I didn't have them set at the time becuase I didn't know what I wanted - hoping I can return in the fall with receipt and have it done then????


----------



## aml3679

I never would have known about this attraction if it hadn't been for these boards and picking out the ugliest and hairy one.  I watched the You Tube videos and I am looking forward to doing this when we go in December.  Hope I get a gold one.  The store looks amazing also.


----------



## jdcthree

DMDaisy31 said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere online to look at the settings you can pick in Japan at Epcot for the pick a pearl???  Would love to check out settings before going there.  Thanks!



Josh at easyWDW posted pics of all of the settings. http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...pop-spirited-beasts-pearl-settings/#more-8572 The pics are near the bottom of the page, so you have to scroll down quite a bit.


----------



## Cimicats

Just got back and did pick a pearl at Japan while there.  I got twins!  All the credit to my DH, he picked the oyster. I had earrings made.


----------



## aaarcher86

Just back this week.  

I'm embarrassed to say we did this 3x with multiple pearls each time... and they kept remembering me  

First time was by the far best.  

My 7 year old got a 7 1/2 gold pearl - it's gorgeous.  It looked like actual gold!  My 5 year old scored a 7 blue pearl.  I snagged twin silvers!  So excited!  I always hope for a blue or silver and I snagged 2!  And my lovely DH - he tries every time or a black pearl.  What did he get?  The whitest white I've ever seen!  He was bitter 

The rest were all whites.


----------



## maburke

Beautiful earrings!!  My DD and I did this at Epcot and had such a great time.  We are going to DL this summer, and she asked me if we could do it there!  I searched the thread and saw posts from a few years back saying there was a kiosk at DTD at DL.  Can anybody confirm if it is still there?  Anybody had experiences there?


----------



## mduncan1

Can you pay for this using a Disney Gift Card?


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

Cimicats said:


> Just got back and did pick a pearl at Japan while there.  I got twins!  All the credit to my DH, he picked the oyster. I had earrings made.



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cimicats

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> These are gorgeous!!!



I was so lucky they had this setting, I really love them.


----------



## networktek

That is a really nice setting


----------



## momofkids

Is it possible to pick an oyster and not get a pearl?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

momofkids said:


> Is it possible to pick an oyster and not get a pearl?



No, they apparently X-Ray them first to make sure there is a pearl in there.


----------



## iheartjuppy

I doubt it, since they're cultured, but if that happened I'm 100% sure they'd let you pick another oyster!


----------



## Fire14

mduncan1 said:


> Can you pay for this using a Disney Gift Card?


 I don't know but I used my KTTW card to pay, so if you are staying onsite a work around would be use kttw card to pay and use Disney GC to pay on rm acct.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

I got a pearl/cage set on the Disney cruise back in 2003, and haven't seen them since. I got the Minnie head, and it has never tarnished.

That said, we are going to Disney at the end of April and I am completely excited about getting the Cinderella coach!  Just in time for Mother's Day   We got married in Disney at the Wedding Pavilion with a Cinderella theme, so I have many items representing Cinderella!

Thanks so much for letting us know about this little "Epcot Treasure"


----------



## MHSweb79

> I searched the thread and saw posts from a few years back saying there was a kiosk at DTD at DL. Can anybody confirm if it is still there? Anybody had experiences there?



There is a kiosk at DD in WDW but it's just a couple of oysters in a bucket. Not quite the same experience as the show they put on in the Japan pavilion! 

I also saw a kiosk on the Boardwalk (or maybe it was near the Beach Club?) with the same buckety setup. 

Sorry, I don't know about DL.


----------



## BuzzandAriel'smom

Can I bring my own ring?  I have one where I lost the pearl, I'd love to replace it with a Disney pearl!


----------



## dolphingirl47

maburke said:


> Beautiful earrings!!  My DD and I did this at Epcot and had such a great time.  We are going to DL this summer, and she asked me if we could do it there!  I searched the thread and saw posts from a few years back saying there was a kiosk at DTD at DL.  Can anybody confirm if it is still there?  Anybody had experiences there?



As of last May it was still there, but I have never picked a pearl at DL.

Corinna


----------



## HollowGrl

Thank you so much for all the info about this experience. I can't wait to get my pearl ring next october.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

BuzzandAriel'smom said:


> Can I bring my own ring?  I have one where I lost the pearl, I'd love to replace it with a Disney pearl!



They will only set the pearls in a setting you buy from them. You could find a jeweler at home that would set it for you but they won't do that for you at Disney.


----------



## 3girls4me05

You will all appreciate our Pick a Pearl experience.  My dear SIL, who is a Disney TA, gave all of us the Cinderella Coach so we could go to Pick A Pearl while we were there. Super excited! We all pick a pearl.  DD's is 7.5 and the rest of us get 7.  So the 7 fits fine in the Cinderella coach.  DD's pearl?  Too big!  I told her that I would buy a new setting and keep that one and she could pick another pearl.  Can you guess what happened?  She got perfect twins!  So now we bought another setting to keep the twins together and gave up.  We still have an empty Cinderella coach.  I think we were the only ones there wishing for a small pearl.


----------



## momofEAP

I know this is for the Epcot store but can someone confirm if there is one in DTD?  We can only go to MK for this trip but I would love to do this for my girls!  (Who am I kidding....it's for me too!)  Are the prices about the same?


----------



## Disney_Aggie

Yes there is one at DTD. Also one at Yacht & Beach.


----------



## BuzzBelleMom

I always ask DH for an oyster or two when we go. The last two times I have had oysters with twin pearls!

Still waiting to get a silver or black one....


----------



## bluejasmine

The one in DTD is more expensive for their settings

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

3girls4me05 said:


> You will all appreciate our Pick a Pearl experience.  My dear SIL, who is a Disney TA, gave all of us the Cinderella Coach so we could go to Pick A Pearl while we were there. Super excited! We all pick a pearl.  DD's is 7.5 and the rest of us get 7.  So the 7 fits fine in the Cinderella coach.  DD's pearl?  Too big!  I told her that I would buy a new setting and keep that one and she could pick another pearl.  Can you guess what happened?  She got perfect twins!  So now we bought another setting to keep the twins together and gave up.  We still have an empty Cinderella coach.  I think we were the only ones there wishing for a small pearl.



Haha this happened to us too!  I did it on our honeymoon... I got a huge 8 3/4 pearl but wanted the Cinderella coach cage... I was thinking about trading with some one, but tried again and got a 7 1/4 pearl... They say only up to 7 fits but we managed to squeeze my second pearl in there... Only thing it doesn't move inside the cage.


----------



## mousefan73

Does anyone know the price of a gold cinderella carriage setting? We are going in September and our thinking this will make a nice gift for DD.  Willing to spendmsome cash as this would be her one big souvenier. ( she' got all the dresses. )


----------



## jdcthree

mousefan73 said:


> Does anyone know the price of a gold cinderella carriage setting? We are going in September and our thinking this will make a nice gift for DD.  Willing to spendmsome cash as this would be her one big souvenier. ( she' got all the dresses. )



Do you mean silver? I've never seen a gold one. The silver one is $49.95.


----------



## ssatterly

Can't wait to do this in Oct


----------



## KittyyKattyy

About how much is the cheapest setting in Japan?


----------



## maburke

Hi, everybody,

I wanted to share my experience at the Pearl Factory in Disneyland's Downtown Disney last week.  I didn't like it nearly as much as Epcot.  The pearl my daughter got was only so-so (probably a 6.5 mm white) but the woman (who did not measure it) commented that it was a big one.  Then she proceeded to try to sell us gold settings that were over $300, and the prices were not marked clearly in the case, so we were reliant on saying to her, no, that's too expensive, no that's still too expensive, untll she wore us down to a silver one that she said was $89, but then when we chose it, she said "Oops, sorry, it's $99."

Doing that with my daughter, who I had to prevent from getting attached to anything until it was in our price range, was not too fun.

We'll be going back to Epcot next trip.


----------



## bluejasmine

They are more expensive in DTD, we did it once, I got a gold pendant ( back in 2010) was $60 but we go to Japan every year..

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 2kids1dog

I'm looking forward to doing this again with my DD for our August trip.  She turns 13 a few days before we leave.  She has picked a pearl for just about everyone of our trips.  This time, maybe we'll have it set for her for her birthday!


----------



## Dudley12

I've read a lot about the Pick a Pearl and I want to do it when we go for our 1yr Anniversary in a few weeks. I want to be able to wear my pearl as a necklace but I don't want to break the bank doing it. Is it better to buy your setting there or buy one online and bring it. I have found a cinderella carriage one being sold on ebay for about $6.00 plus shipping. Are prices close to that in the park?

Thanks!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

Dudley12 said:
			
		

> I've read a lot about the Pick a Pearl and I want to do it when we go for our 1yr Anniversary in a few weeks. I want to be able to wear my pearl as a necklace but I don't want to break the bank doing it. Is it better to buy your setting there or buy one online and bring it. I have found a cinderella carriage one being sold on ebay for about $6.00 plus shipping. Are prices close to that in the park?
> 
> Thanks!



The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 at Disney.


----------



## maburke

PhoenixStrength said:


> The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 at Disney.



But that's still way less expensive than what we got at DTD in DL.  I think you have to expect to pay more than $6 for something that won't turn your skin green, but my experience at the one in Epcot was that there were lots of reasonable choices.  Also, you don't know what you'll get ahead of time, and you might want a different setting if you get, say, twins, or a really large pearl.


----------



## Tege

PhoenixStrength said:


> The silver Cinderella cage is $49.95 at Disney.



Do you know if this cage is sterling silver or just silver plate like the ones on ebay?  TIA


----------



## CuppieCake04

I have never done this but we are this trip.  I have a sensitive daughter who gets grossed oit easily.. when they open it up is there an oyster inside?

If so what do they do with the oyster?

Is there somewhere I can look at the settibgs before we go?


----------



## grammimouse

The carriage at Disney is sterling. You get what you pay for  I have read about people that bought the EBay ones and are happy with them , but I wanted to be sure it stayed looking pretty.


----------



## grammimouse

CuppieCake04 said:


> I have never done this but we are this trip.  I have a sensitive daughter who gets grossed oit easily.. when they open it up is there an oyster inside?
> 
> If so what do they do with the oyster?
> 
> Is there somewhere I can look at the settibgs before we go?



There is definitely an oyster inside. They very discreetly dispose of it and make a big deal about the pearl.   Somewhere on this thread there is a great post from someone showing a whole bunch of actual pictures of the showcase at Disney ( with prices ). It was very helpful to me , but , I don't know what the page  number is.


----------



## Dalamara

I bought 4 of the sliver plate Cinderella Carriage cages on eBay for the pearls we were going to get in Japan... I took clear nail polish and brushed it over each of the cages.  So far so good, no green yet


----------



## jdcthree

grammimouse said:


> There is definitely an oyster inside. They very discreetly dispose of it and make a big deal about the pearl.   Somewhere on this thread there is a great post from someone showing a whole bunch of actual pictures of the showcase at Disney ( with prices ). It was very helpful to me , but , I don't know what the page  number is.



I'm on the app and I can't see post numbers, but my post on page 135 has a link to easyWDW with pictures and prices.


----------



## Tege

grammimouse said:


> The carriage at Disney is sterling. You get what you pay for  I have read about people that bought the EBay ones and are happy with them , but I wanted to be sure it stayed looking pretty.



Thank you!!  I was hoping that they were sterling since this is a little extra something for my DD's 5th bday.  I can't wear most costume metal jewelry because it breaks my ears or neck out and I'm scared that DD will be like me.

Also, do you know if you can get this setting at DTD?  TIA


----------



## MommaNinja

We did pick a pearl for our 3 girls in Japan and they loved it! But, beware of the settings... We had one break and fall off the chain... No idea where that one is and a second one broke at home today when my daughter was hugging me. To do again, I would just bring the pearls home and go to my local jeweler to make sure the settings were secure.


----------



## jenjie

Dudley12 said:


> I've read a lot about the Pick a Pearl and I want to do it when we go for our 1yr Anniversary in a few weeks. I want to be able to wear my pearl as a necklace but I don't want to break the bank doing it. Is it better to buy your setting there or buy one online and bring it. I have found a cinderella carriage one being sold on ebay for about $6.00 plus shipping. Are prices close to that in the park?
> 
> Thanks!



The problem with the pearl cage is, if you get a larger pearl it won't fit in the cage.  At Epcot, to pick a pearl it's $17. I got a setting and chain for $37 together, all told it was $54. More than I wanted to spend but I am very happy with it.  I wear it pretty often.


----------



## maburke

grammimouse said:


> There is definitely an oyster inside. They very discreetly dispose of it and make a big deal about the pearl.



Actually, at DL last week, the woman took the knife she used to open the oyster, and sliced out the pearl from the oyster, and then sliced up the oyster into little bits to make sure there wasn't a second pearl.  *I* was actually a little grossed out!  But my daughter, who is also usually sensitive, was fine, and they did dispose of it discreetly after that. I don't remember them doing all that in Epcot.


----------



## grammimouse

I have seen it done several times before in Epcot. I have actually seen the person " find " another one too !


----------



## daileyad

Looking to do this in Japan. Do the pendants come with the necklace or do you have to buy it separately? If you do have to buy separately, how much do the necklaces cost? Thanks!


----------



## jenjie

daileyad said:


> Looking to do this in Japan. Do the pendants come with the necklace or do you have to buy it separately? If you do have to buy separately, how much do the necklaces cost? Thanks!



I'm not 100% sure but I think the chain is separate.  My setting and chain together were $37.  You can see mine at the top of this page.  It is very tiny and delicate, perfect for me.  It was also one of the less expensive ones.


----------



## ktdid23

Just read through a ton of pages in this thread and I'm so excited to do this with my DD in October!!  Thanks to those that posted pics - the rings are beautiful and I can't wait to have a pearl set in one!


----------



## PhoenixStrength

ktdid23 said:


> Just read through a ton of pages in this thread and I'm so excited to do this with my DD in October!!  Thanks to those that posted pics - the rings are beautiful and I can't wait to have a pearl set in one!



You will love it! I have done it multiple times. I have 3 necklaces and a ring and have gotten necklaces as gifts for my Mom and 2 sisters from there too. Do it in Japan at Epcot, they do a great ceremony and everything!


----------



## JanaDee

I had always wanted to do Pick a Pearl, but never got around to doing it. This trip, I was determined my souvenir was going to be a pearl ring. I let my son pick the oyster and it had a 7.5mm golden pearl. I had it set into a ring and love it.


----------



## MomofIndigo

We did "Pick a Pearl" at EPCOT when DD was 2. There were 2 pearls so it worked out nicely. We chose earrings and decided we would give them to her on her 18th birthday. The next year DH wanted to make a set so we did it again and got 2 pearls again. So now she has a nice set of earrings and a necklace. 

In Jan. we are going again and if we get one then we will do a ring and if we get two then I think we will get matching rings for her and I.


----------



## geek+nerd

jenjie said:


> The problem with the pearl cage is, if you get a larger pearl it won't fit in the cage.  At Epcot, to pick a pearl it's $17. I got a setting and chain for $37 together, all told it was $54. More than I wanted to spend but I am very happy with it.  I wear it pretty often.



This is beautiful!


----------



## Mitzicat

I just did pick a pearl in Japan last week.  I had actually purchased the mickey head icon (3 round circles) from Ebay for $8 I think.  really pretty got a lot of compliments on it.  

I am a veteran at picking pearls.  I have done them both at Japan and The Pearl Factory, both WDW and DL as well as Vegas.  

I have probably 20+ pieces all different colors...can you tell I love pearls.  I have been thiking about writing a sticky because it seems every other week there is a question about pick a pearl.  Hmm...who do I have to contact.

Anyway....word of advice.  If you go with your own setting...neither location will "set" your pearl if it needs to be drilled.  If you have a "cage" setting finish your transaction and walk away before putting your pearl in the cage.  Both companies want to sell you settings.  

I don't know if The Pearl Factory still does this but they have extra pearls you can buy or trade if you don't like the color.  I know I did this at the DL location.  If you are really hoping for a black or blue pearl....you might have to pick it out of a box.

Also saw some questions about the oyster itself.  They do not allow folks to eat the oyster.  I believe it's because one they are not eating oysters and two they have not been probably maintained (temparature/water).

If anyone has questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## bluejasmine

I picked two pearls to make earrings one was a large gold hue one was a smaller white hue they allowed me to exchange for a hold hue one the same size as the gild one I picked, & they did not charge me extra.. Just a thought.. To make post earrings is pretty cheap in Japan $10-$25. Plus they have dangly types which is more

Sept 2013 Poly, 2012 Disney Fantasy, BC CL, GF CL, POR, 2011 Poly CL, CR, Poly CL, AKL, 2010 Poly CL, ASMu 2009, SSR 2008, Pop 2006, POR , Asmo 2005, Asmo 2003, offsite 2000, 1999,1989, Poly 1980, offsite 1979


----------



## Mitzicat

bluejasmine said:


> I picked two pearls to make earrings one was a large gold hue one was a smaller white hue they allowed me to exchange for a hold hue one the same size as the gild one I picked, & they did not charge me extra.. Just a thought.. To make post earrings is pretty cheap in Japan $10-$25. Plus they have dangly types which is more



Bluejasmine...thanks for the piece of information.  I wasn't sure if Japan had "extras" you could exchange.  So now it sounds like both Japan and The Pearl Factory do things exactly the same way.  However, Japan is cheaper in their prices.  But then again...I always tend to pick the items dripping in diamonds!  lol


----------



## blackpearl77

I haven't done pick a pearl since I was 9 years old so I'm no help! I don't now if this was already talked about since I didn't read though the billions of pearl pages lol! But I did see on etsy.com someone was making pearl cage rings! Looks really cool - I've only seen the necklace cage rings that are talked about on here. Ring seemed like a neat idea!


----------



## pixleyyy

Usually I just put my pearls in cages but on our 2008 trip I had one drilled into a pendant setting with a horseshoe. 6 months later it had fallen out of the setting (thank goodness I found it!) so on our 2009 trip we took it in and had them reglue it. Just 3 months later it fell out again! Anyone else have troubles with the glued pieces?

And anyone have experience purchasing the sterling silver pieces on eBay? I noticed the same settings that say "silver plated" and "sterling silver". I'll happily pay the extra for the sterling setting, but I wanted to be sure I wasn't being hussled and sold a silver plated setting for the sterling price.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am sorry that you have so much trouble with the glued setting. I have six including a ring that gets a lot of hammering and never had any trouble with any of them. Did you let it cure for 24 hours before wearing it?

Corinna


----------



## pixleyyy

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am sorry that you have so much trouble with the glued setting. I have six including a ring that gets a lot of hammering and never had any trouble with any of them. Did you let it cure for 24 hours before wearing it?
> 
> Corinna


I did. And I always took it off before a shower and followed all the tips they provided.


----------



## Stefy

Bumping this to see if anyone has picked a pearl recently


----------



## SDSorority

This is the same setting I have.  I think I got it off of Ebay, actually.


----------



## Orph

Just found out about this "pick a pearl" business...wow! I'm glad my significant other is not reading this...this can bankrupt me!


----------



## Mickeysangel49

Stefy said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone has picked a pearl recently



I got several when I was there in December - waiting for my camera to charge and I will take a pic and post later!


----------



## Stefy

SDSorority said:


> This is the same setting I have.  I think I got it off of Ebay, actually.



Ooh I've been wearing my carriage this week, inspired by going through this thread again 



Orph said:


> Just found out about this "pick a pearl" business...wow! I'm glad my significant other is not reading this...this can bankrupt me!



It is so addictive and fun, you defo have to do this on your next trip 



Mickeysangel49 said:


> I got several when I was there in December - waiting for my camera to charge and I will take a pic and post later!



Ooh yay   Need to take pics of mine as well to share


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Stefy said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone has picked a pearl recently



I will be going in August and hopefully picking a pearl again! I made a ring last time and the whole experience is one of my favorite Disney memories.



Orph said:


> Just found out about this "pick a pearl" business...wow! I'm glad my significant other is not reading this...this can bankrupt me!


----------



## blackmamba10000

I love this too!!! It's such a fun experience! I have pics I'll upload later! I'm Hoping to do this again in July!


----------



## bigbabyblues

I don't have a pic of mine, but it is set on a plain white gold band, sort of like a solitaire diamond.  I love it!  It wasn't an expensive setting at all, maybe $25?


----------



## songkat

Just did this back in February.  That trip was to celebrate my 50th birthday.  I paid for the pearl, and then my sister surprised me with buying the 14k gold setting.  I love it!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/songkat/14395506148/


----------



## Mickeysangel49

I've been trying to post my pictures but haven't been able to.  I don't know what I'm doing, but I'll keep working on it!!


----------



## ForeverAfter

I was wondering if anyone had used the carriage cages from Etsy?  From reading some old posts it seems people had trouble with cages from Ebay not being able to hold a larger pearl, but the Etsy ones say they will hold a 10mm pearl.  How about the quality.  I would like to get these for my girls, but they are only 6 & 3 so I don't want to spend a fortune, but I don't want them to turn green either!


----------



## rymahoney

Is there any other Disney type settings other than the carriage?


----------



## cat5dog1

ForeverAfter said:


> I was wondering if anyone had used the carriage cages from Etsy?  From reading some old posts it seems people had trouble with cages from Ebay not being able to hold a larger pearl, but the Etsy ones say they will hold a 10mm pearl.  How about the quality.  I would like to get these for my girls, but they are only 6 & 3 so I don't want to spend a fortune, but I don't want them to turn green either!



We have a carriage cage from Etsy from 2 years ago.  I think those were the smaller ones.  Thought I read that they redid the cages and they are bigger now.  I think we got a 7mm pearl and it just fit.


----------



## kittyab

Etsy carries the carriage too.   You could visit your own local jewelry store for something too and just bring the necklace with you.  If the pearl you pick does not fit, they will give you one that does.


----------



## kittyab

If you want sterling silver:

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/213...age-925-sterling-silver?ref=unav_listing-same

Not bad, it includes the chain.  It is cheaper then PAP.


----------



## brandikorte

I wrote a blog about our experience at Epcot a couple of years back, if anyone wanted to read it. Lots of photos.


----------



## JennStars9

I just finished reading through this thread. I think that this is now a must do for our family on our next visit.


----------



## leahlefler

I just bought two Cinderella carriages from Etsy. Super cute, and inexpensive (I didn't get the sterling silver, just the silver-plated, so they were something like $8 each). I can't wait to do this!


----------



## may1787

Sorry, I know this is a really old thread but I am wondering if anyone has some updated photographs of ring and earring settings?


----------



## disboardslurker

Never knew you could do this. Sounds like a cool experience. Maybe I can do this with my gf next week


----------



## SnowWhite1015

DF surprised me with this on our last trip, it was SO much fun! They make a big show of it- really gathers a crowd. The pearl DF picked was the biggest one of the day. I wanted a ring, and I remember not being thrilled with the options, but there were a good number of settings to choose from. I'll see if I can figure out how to post a pic...


----------



## disboardslurker

Are there any pics of the settings and costs


----------



## ModernArtist

If you need to see examples of settings.  A simple Google image search brings up some great results.


----------



## disboardslurker

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## SnowWhite1015

I wish I thought to take pics of all the settings, like ModernArtist said, maybe Google.

This thing was a pain to get a good pic of! Sorry it's so big.

ETA: this setting was $49


----------



## disboardslurker

I saw someone had a princess crown one a few pages back. Do they still sell those? My gf is a huge princess fan and I know she would love that necklace


----------



## IheartRapunzel

i'm planning on doing this for the first time next week? any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Debs5angels

1Grumpy9 said:


> When my friends and I were at WDW in October we went to DTD to pick our pearls.  The one friend and I have a tradition that when we go on vacation we pick a pearl (we did this in Vegas last March).  I have always been told to pick the biggest and ugliest oyster.  At DTD we got two different ones that fit our personalities perfectly.  I wear gold and she always wears silver.  Here is my pearl and setting (which the lady sold us on because she said that we were princesses):


Does anyone know if this is still available?


----------



## Mickeysangel49

I'd like to know that too - I don't remember seeing it any of the times I've been there!  I love it!


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Debs5angels said:


> Does anyone know if this is still available?



I have looked on the Pearl Factory website (where we purchased these in 2011) and yes they are available.  Be aware that their prices are higher in price than some of the settings from Disney.  I think that setting cost me almost $200.


----------



## Debs5angels

Thank you Mickysangel49 for the info


----------



## kEnPaT

Just there a couple weeks ago. We picked a pearl @ Universal Studios at Pearl Factory. Grandkids picked the oyster and they looked for the darkest and ugliest one. It was a 8mm silver pearl. They were so excited. I didn't get a setting there. I waited until we got home and had it set at a Jewelers store. It's in a beautiful pendant. I would put a picture up but can't figure out how with my iPhone.


----------



## MoxieBadger

Does anyone have updated pictures of all the settings?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I'm late to this party, but just wanted to let everyone know the oysters are dead. 

First they grow farmed pearl oysters, then kill them to remove the pearl.

Them they open/kill a second oyster, add a pearl of a certain size (a fixed ratio of pearls in each size), then glue the second oyster shut.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Mitzicat said:


> Also saw some questions about the oyster itself.  They do not allow folks to eat the oyster.  I believe it's because one they are not eating oysters and two they have not been probably maintained (temparature/water).
> 
> If anyone has questions, please feel free to ask.


See my earlier post.  The pearl comes from a different oyster. They insert a pearl and glue the one you buy shut.


----------

